# knitting tea party friday 25 november '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 24 November '16

What was I thinking? I just took my morning meds on an empty stomach. I wasn't thinking that is for sure. After a round of dry heaves I think I may survive it all. Next time I will remember to eat first.

The folks just left for phyllis's. I hope everyone has a good time. Heidi said she would bring me a plate of stuff. When I think of how many people are going to be around and the noise factor I am glad I am at home. Plus I am too weary to push myself to go.

Cranberry Orange Cookies

"A nice thing to have around during the holidays, but don't expect them to stay around long. These orange-flavored cranberry cookies are tart and delicious, not to mention beautiful. Not really a favorite of kids."

Recipe by:MORDAVIA
34 m
48 [email protected] cals per serving

Ingredients

1 cup butter, softened
1 cup white sugar
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
1 egg
1 teaspoon grated orange zest
2 tablespoons orange juice
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups chopped cranberries
1/2 cup chopped walnuts (optional)
1/2 teaspoon grated orange zest
3 tablespoons orange juice
1 1/2 cups confectioners' sugar

Directions

NOTE: Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).

1. In a large bowl, cream together the butter, white sugar and brown sugar until smooth.

2. Beat in the egg until well blended.

3. Mix in 1 teaspoon orange zest and 2 tablespoons orange juice.

4. Combine the flour, baking soda and salt; stir into the orange mixture.

5. Mix in cranberries and if using, walnuts, until evenly distributed.

6. Drop dough by rounded tablespoonfuls onto ungreased cookie sheets.

NOTE: Cookies should be spaced at least 2 inches apart.

7. Bake for 12 to 14 minutes in the preheated oven, until the edges are golden. Remove from cookie sheets to cool on wire racks.

8. In a small bowl, mix together 1/2 teaspoon orange zest, 3 tablespoons orange juice and confectioners' sugar until smooth. Spread or dribble over the tops of cooled cookies. Let stand until set.

Footnotes: Parchment can be used for easier cleanup/removal from the pan.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/40180/cranberry-orange-cookies/?ms=1&prop25=96604&prop26=Baking&prop27=2016-11-15&prop28=Feature&prop29=TextLink&me=1&did=96604

Sweet and Savory Mashed Potatoes with Fried Onions

What is very important to know and respect is that under these mashed potatoes is a layer of buttery mashed sweet potatoes…. and over these mashed potatoes is a mountain of fresh fried onion rings.

Ingredients

2 pounds sweet potatoes, peeled and cut into large chunks
2 pounds russet potatoes, peeled and cut into large chunks
sea salt and freshly cracked black pepper
¾ cup whole milk
¾ cup heavy cream
½ cup (1 stick) unsalted butter

For the Onions

Canola or vegetable oil, for frying
1 cup all-purpose flour
sea salt and freshly cracked black pepper and 2 pinches of cayenne pepper
1 onion, peeled and sliced into ¼-inch thick rings
2/3 cup buttermilk

Instructions

1. Place two large pots of water on the stovetop. To one pot add the sweet potato chunks. To the other pot add the russet potato chunks. Set heat to high and bring to a boil. Boil until potatoes are completely softened through and meet no resistance when tested with a fork or knife. Drain into separate colanders.

2. While the potatoes boil, in a small saucepan combine the milk, cream and butter. Heat over medium heat until until the mixture is warmed through and the butter is melted. Remove from heat and set aside.

3. In a large bowl (or the pot that you cooked the potatoes in), place the cooked and drained sweet potatoes. Add half of the warmed milk and butter mixture. Use a masher to mash and smooth the potato pieces. Add a good amount of salt and pepper, tasting the mixture until you reach your desired seasoning.

4. Spread potatoes into a large (I used a 10-inch) cast iron skillet, or another large casserole dish. Spread onto an even layer.

5. Return the russet potatoes to their pot (or a large bowl.

6. Add the remaining milk and butter mixture and mash to your desired consistency. Mashing the potatoes with a potato masher will leave a few lumps in the potatoes. That's fine by me! If you want perfectly smooth potatoes, consider using a ricer. Season your russet potatoes to your desired seasoning and spread over the sweet potatoes in the cast iron or casserole dish.

7. To make the fried onions, in a medium saucepan, heat about inches of oil. Add a fry thermometer, place the pan over medium heat and bring to 350 degrees F.

8. In a large bowl toss together flour, salt, and pepper. In a medium bowl toss together onions and buttermilk.

9. Transfer all of the buttermilk coated onion rings to the flour mixture. Toss until well coated.

10. Carefully transfer some of the flour coated onions to the hot oil and try until golden brown on all sides, about 2 minutes.

11. Remove to a rings when golden brown, bring the oil back up to temperature, and continue frying all of the onions.

12. Pile the fried onions atop the potatoes in the skillet (or casserole dish). Serve warm, or if you'd like, toast under the broiler for a few minutes before serving.

13. You can make and layer the potatoes ahead of time, cover and store in the refrigerator until mealtime. Heat, covered, in a 325 degree oven for 15 minutes or until warmed through. Make the fried onions just before serving.

http://joythebaker.com/2016/11/sweet-and-savory-mashed-potatoes-with-fried-onions/

Potato Apple Pancakes

By combining an apple and a potato gives this pancake recipe a different twist from the usual. A tasty side for any main dish. Extra delicious when served with a dollop of sour cream or applesauce.

Yield: 6 pancakes

Ingredients
1 large potato
1 large apple, I used Gala 
2 tablespoons flour
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons olive or canola oil.

Directions

1. Grate potato and apple, squeeze dry in a clean tea towel and place in a medium sized bowl.

2. Stir in flour and seasonings.

3. Add oil to a non stick large skillet and drop spoonfuls of mixture into skillet.

4. Spread out the mixture to flatten the cakes.

5. On medium heat fry pancakes approx 2 minutes on each side until golden brown. Transfer to serving dish. Serve hot.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/potato-apple-pancakes.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Cranberry-Ginger Pear Pie

While pumpkin, apple, and pecan pies all have their place, we wanted to create a new classic to liven up our holiday spread. Pears are fine on their own, but when paired with tart cranberries and aromatic ginger, they make for an extraordinary filling. Microwaving the pears was a fuss-free way to remove their excess moisture and prevent a watery filling and soggy crust. We also processed the cranberries with sugar in the food processor to mitigate their tartness. A simple streusel topping provided a nice textural contrast to the soft fruit filling. Finally, to ensure the flavor of the ginger came through loud and clear, we included three different types in our pie: a teaspoon of fresh ginger in the filling and both ground and candied ginger in the streusel.

INGREDIENTS 
1recipe Single-Crust Pie Dough (I buy my crust already made or already in the pan.)
3pounds Bartlett or Bosc pears, peeled, halved, cored, and sliced ¼ inch thick
½cup (3 ½ ounces) granulated sugar
¾cup (3 ¾ ounces) all-purpose flour
¼cup packed (1 ¾ ounces) light brown sugar
2tablespoons crystallized ginger, chopped
¾teaspoon ground ginger
⅛teaspoon salt
5tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and warm
8ounces (2 cups) fresh or thawed frozen cranberries
1teaspoon grated fresh ginger

Directions

NOTE: The pears should be ripe but firm, which means the flesh at the base of the stem should give slightly when gently pressed.

1. Adjust oven rack to lowest position and heat oven to 400 degrees. Roll dough into 12 inch circle on floured counter. Loosely roll dough around rolling pin and gently unroll it onto 9 inch pie plate, letting excess dough hang over edge. Ease dough into plate by gently lifting edge of dough with your hand while pressing into plate bottom with your other hand. Wrap dough-lined plate loosely in plastic wrap and refrigerate until dough is firm, about 30 minutes.

2. Meanwhile, toss pears with 2 tablespoons granulated sugar in large bowl. Microwave, covered, until pears turn translucent and release their juices, 4 to 8 minutes, stirring once halfway through microwaving. Uncover and let cool completely, about 30 minutes.

3. Trim overhang to 1/2 inch beyond lip of pie plate. Tuck overhang under itself; folded edge should be flush with edge of plate. Crimp dough evenly around edge of plate using your fingers. Wrap dough-lined plate loosely in plastic and refrigerate until dough is firm, about 15 minutes.

4. Combine flour, brown sugar, crystallized ginger, ground ginger, salt, and 2 tablespoons granulated sugar in medium bowl. Add melted butter and stir until mixture is completely moistened. Let cool completely, about 10 minutes.

5. Combine cranberries, fresh ginger, and remaining 1/4 cup granulated sugar in food processor and pulse until cranberries are roughly chopped, about 5 pulses.

6. Drain cooled pears and discard liquid.

7. Return pears to now-empty bowl and add cranberry mixture, stirring to combine.

8. Transfer mixture to dough-lined plate. Sprinkle topping over pear mixture, breaking apart any large clumps.

9.Place pie on rimmed baking sheet and bake until juices are bubbling and topping is deep golden brown, 45 to 55 minutes, rotating pie plate halfway through baking. Let pie cool completely on wire rack, about 4 hours, before serving.

https://www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/8211-cranberry-ginger-pear-pie?j=21331&[email protected]&l=26_HTML&u=7673407&mid=7211371&jb=92&sk=6547F49638F011343B7066B65CC43028&extcode=LN16M2QAA&sourcekey=&cds_response_key=&cds_tracking_code=&tag=atkntk-20&atc=ntkA&Survey_id=

Vegan Caramel Sweet Potato Pie

This post is sponsored by nutpods, an AMAZING, full-bodied, dairy-free creamer. And that opinion really is my own! But the caramel sweet potato pie recipe was created for us by the talented vegan cookbook author and photographer, Hannah Kaminsky.

A little trick to making pumpkin pie non-dairy, or caramel sweet potato pie in this case, is to swap dairy-free creamer for the evaporated milk. It has an equivalent richness that produces a delicious, melt-in-your-mouth experience. But you do want to stick with an unsweetened variety, which is just one of the reasons Hannah uses nutpods in this recipe. Hannah also realized that nutpods is the perfect consistency for making a restaurant-quality caramel sauce. And thus, this relatively easy, yet over-the-top decadent caramel sweet potato pie emerged from her oven. For egg-free needs, just a small amount of starch pairs with the dairy-free creamer to help this caramel sweet potato pie set up to the perfect slice-able consistency. If you don't have tapioca starch available, don't worry. Fortunately, non-GMO cornstarch or arrowroot starch can be used with similar results.
All photos by Hannah Kaminsky.

By ingredients this recipe is dairy-free / non-dairy, egg-free, peanut-free, soy-free, vegan, and vegetarian.
For a gluten-free, vegan caramel sweet potato use your favorite dairy-free, gluten-free pie crust recipe or store-bought version.

A luscious ribbon of rich salted homemade caramel sauce sets this vegan sweet potato pie apart from the pack. And after just one bite, even pumpkin fanatics must admit that the humble spud brings far greater style and substance to the table than that silly old squash.

Author: Hannah Kaminsky
Total time: 1 hour 15 mins
Serves: 8 to 10 servings

Ingredients

Salted Caramel Sauce

1 cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons water
1 teaspoon lemon juice
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup unsweetened dairy-free creamer (I use nutpods French Vanilla)

Sweet Potato Filling and Assembly

1 9-inch dairy-free pie crust, par-baked or blind baked
1 pound (about 2 cups) mashed sweet potatoes
½ cup unsweetened dairy-free creamer (I use nutpods French Vanilla)
½ cup light brown sugar, firmly packed
¼ cup tapioca starch
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon ground nutmeg
½ teaspoon ground ginger
¼ teaspoon cardamom
½ teaspoon salt

Instructions

Salted Caramel Sauce

1. Combine the sugar, water, lemon juice, and salt in a medium-sized saucepan over medium heat. Once the sugar is fully moistened, do not stir the mixture. Instead, gently swirl the pan to mix. This will prevent the sauce from crystallizing.

2. Cook the sugar, swirling the pan occasionally, until it turns deep amber in color. You want to cook it to a dark shade to give it the most flavor, but it should not smoke or smell burnt. Once it begins to color, it will progress very quickly.

3. Once deeply colored, VERY CAREFULLY pour in the creamer. The mixture is likely to sputter and bubble up. Continue to cook the mixture for just a minute or two longer until the creamer is fully incorporated.

4. Let cool completely before using or storing in a glass jar.

Sweet Potato Filling and Assembly

1. Preheat your oven to 350ºF.

2. Add the mashed sweet potatoes, creamer, sugar, tapioca starch, vanilla, spices, and salt to your blender or food processor. Puree until perfectly smooth, stopping to scrape down the sides as needed.

3. Transfer the filling to your par-baked crust, and smooth down the top.

4. Drizzle about ½ cup of the cooled caramel sauce all over, and use a knife or thin spatula to marble it throughout.

5. Bake for 50 to 60 minutes, or until the filling appears to be set and no longer shiny on top. It may still jiggle slightly when tapped, but it will continue to firm up as it cools.

6. Let cool completely then refrigerate for at least 4 to 6 hours, for the cleanest slices.

7. Serve with the leftover caramel sauce drizzled on top, if desired.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/vegan-caramel-sweet-potato-pie?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoDairyFree+%28Go+Dairy+Free%29

The rain has stopped - the pavement is dry. It is still cold and overcast. Guess you can't have everything. Lol

And I am almost at my limit so had best close now. I hope everyone in the USA is having a great Thanksgiving with family and friends. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Almond Beans and Caramelized Shallots

It's American Thanksgiving weekend and we feel more than honored to be invited to my daughter's in-law family in California to join them for this special occasion. Here's a recipe that takes an extra few minutes to caramelize the shallots but it's worth the effort. A perfect addition to that festive holiday meal. Do you know the difference between shallots and onions? Let's find out.

Ingredients
2 pounds green beans, trimmed
1 tbsp. butter
3 tbsp olive oil
4 shallots sliced thinly
2 cloves garlic chopped
freshly ground pepper to taste
1/2 cup sliced almonds toasted 
1/4 fresh cut parsley

Directions
1. Blanch beans for 2-3 minutes.
2. Drain and transfer to cold ice water to stop the cooking process.
3. When cooled, set aside and drain. You can prepare these in the morning and refrigerate them. 
Caramelized Shallots 
1. Saute' butter and olive oil in large frying pan.
2. Add the onion/shallots, garlic and season with salt and pepper.
3. Stir on medium heat (6 min) till the onions begin to brown, then reduce the heat and continue stirring another 6 minutes till they become caramelized.
4. Transfer to a paper towel-lined plate.

Beans
1. In the same pan warm, using medium heat add 1 tsp olive oil.
2. Add the green beans and season with salt and pepper until they are heated through.
3. Add half of the shallots and almonds and stir to combine up to 3-4 minutes
4. Transfer to a serving bowl and add remaining caramelized mixture and serve immediately. 
5. Sprinkle a few twigs of parsley on top.

Whats the difference between onions and shallots?

I've always wondered what the difference was. I have always had red and yellow onions in my kitchen, but never shallots. Shallots have a sweet and mild flavor and are less pungent in smell. They are generally smaller with more fine layers than onions and can be used well especially in dishes where they are eaten raw. Shallots are generally chopped finer. If the recipes calls for shallots you can swap in onions any time. Generally one small onion equals 3 small shallots. Often the smaller size proves more convenient if you are cooking smaller recipes. Shallots are also very tasty when caramelized.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/almond-beans-and-caramelized-shallots.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Gluten Free Garlic Mini loaves

The following recipe makes 8 mini-loaves.
This bread is quick to make, delicious served warm with garlic butter.

Ingredients
1 cup milk 
1 tsp sugar 
1 tbsp reg. yeast 
1/4 cup butter 
2 or 3 cloves garlic 
1 egg 
1 tbsp liquid honey
2 cups julie's mix flour 
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1/2 tsp salt 
3/4 tsp xanthan gum 
Parmesan cheese (for topping) 
8 tsp of butter (in pan)

Directions

1. Heat milk, add sugar and yeast and let proof for 10 minutes

2. Melt butter and add crushed garlic cloves.

3. In mixer bowl, blend egg, butter/garlic, honey and yeast mixture.

4. Blend dry ingredients.

5. Add dry ingredients to liquid, mix and then beat on high for about 4 minutes.

6. Add 1 tsp of butter in each of the 8 loaf cups. (spray pan or lightly grease, before adding butter)

7. Divide dough between the 8 loaves (about 1/2 full)

8. Smooth tops with wet fingers.

9. Sprinkle shredded Parmesan cheese over the tops.

10. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise in a warm place for about 1/2 hour.

11. Bake for 25-30 minutes at 350 degrees.

12. Let sit in pan for a few minutes, remove and serve warm with garlic butter.

NOTE: Loaves can also be enjoyed cool, or reheated

loaves.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Julie's Flour Blend
•	1 cup millet flour
•	1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
•	1 cup brown rice flour 
•	1 cup potato starch 
•	1 cup tapioca starch 
•	1/2 cup white rice flour 
•	1/2 cup cornstarch 
•	3 tbsp. potato flour 
•	NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

Almond Beans and Caramelized Shallots

It's American Thanksgiving weekend and we feel more than honored to be invited to my daughter's in-law family in California to join them for this special occasion. Here's a recipe that takes an extra few minutes to caramelize the shallots but it's worth the effort. A perfect addition to that festive holiday meal. Do you know the difference between shallots and onions? Let's find out.

Ingredients
2 pounds green beans, trimmed
1 tbsp. butter
3 tbsp olive oil
4 shallots sliced thinly
2 cloves garlic chopped
freshly ground pepper to taste
1/2 cup sliced almonds toasted 
1/4 fresh cut parsley

Directions
1. Blanch beans for 2-3 minutes.
2. Drain and transfer to cold ice water to stop the cooking process.
3. When cooled, set aside and drain. You can prepare these in the morning and refrigerate them. 
Caramelized Shallots 
1. Saute' butter and olive oil in large frying pan.
2. Add the onion/shallots, garlic and season with salt and pepper.
3. Stir on medium heat (6 min) till the onions begin to brown, then reduce the heat and continue stirring another 6 minutes till they become caramelized.
4. Transfer to a paper towel-lined plate.

Beans
1. In the same pan warm, using medium heat add 1 tsp olive oil.
2. Add the green beans and season with salt and pepper until they are heated through.
3. Add half of the shallots and almonds and stir to combine up to 3-4 minutes
4. Transfer to a serving bowl and add remaining caramelized mixture and serve immediately. 
5. Sprinkle a few twigs of parsley on top.

Whats the difference between onions and shallots?

I've always wondered what the difference was. I have always had red and yellow onions in my kitchen, but never shallots. Shallots have a sweet and mild flavor and are less pungent in smell. They are generally smaller with more fine layers than onions and can be used well especially in dishes where they are eaten raw. Shallots are generally chopped finer. If the recipes calls for shallots you can swap in onions any time. Generally one small onion equals 3 small shallots. Often the smaller size proves more convenient if you are cooking smaller recipes. Shallots are also very tasty when caramelized.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/almond-beans-and-caramelized-shallots.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Gluten Free Garlic Mini loaves

The following recipe makes 8 mini-loaves.
This bread is quick to make, delicious served warm with garlic butter.

Ingredients
1 cup milk 
1 tsp sugar 
1 tbsp reg. yeast 
1/4 cup butter 
2 or 3 cloves garlic 
1 egg 
1 tbsp liquid honey
2 cups julie's mix flour 
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1/2 tsp salt 
3/4 tsp xanthan gum 
Parmesan cheese (for topping) 
8 tsp of butter (in pan)

Directions

1. Heat milk, add sugar and yeast and let proof for 10 minutes

2. Melt butter and add crushed garlic cloves.

3. In mixer bowl, blend egg, butter/garlic, honey and yeast mixture.

4. Blend dry ingredients.

5. Add dry ingredients to liquid, mix and then beat on high for about 4 minutes.

6. Add 1 tsp of butter in each of the 8 loaf cups. (spray pan or lightly grease, before adding butter)

7. Divide dough between the 8 loaves (about 1/2 full)

8. Smooth tops with wet fingers.

9. Sprinkle shredded Parmesan cheese over the tops.

10. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise in a warm place for about 1/2 hour.

11. Bake for 25-30 minutes at 350 degrees.

12. Let sit in pan for a few minutes, remove and serve warm with garlic butter.

NOTE: Loaves can also be enjoyed cool, or reheated

loaves.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Julie's Flour Blend
•	1 cup millet flour
•	1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
•	1 cup brown rice flour 
•	1 cup potato starch 
•	1 cup tapioca starch 
•	1/2 cup white rice flour 
•	1/2 cup cornstarch 
•	3 tbsp. potato flour 
•	NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

Almond Beans and Caramelized Shallots

It's American Thanksgiving weekend and we feel more than honored to be invited to my daughter's in-law family in California to join them for this special occasion. Here's a recipe that takes an extra few minutes to caramelize the shallots but it's worth the effort. A perfect addition to that festive holiday meal. Do you know the difference between shallots and onions? Let's find out.

Ingredients
2 pounds green beans, trimmed
1 tbsp. butter
3 tbsp olive oil
4 shallots sliced thinly
2 cloves garlic chopped
freshly ground pepper to taste
1/2 cup sliced almonds toasted 
1/4 fresh cut parsley

Directions
1. Blanch beans for 2-3 minutes.
2. Drain and transfer to cold ice water to stop the cooking process.
3. When cooled, set aside and drain. You can prepare these in the morning and refrigerate them. 
Caramelized Shallots 
1. Saute' butter and olive oil in large frying pan.
2. Add the onion/shallots, garlic and season with salt and pepper.
3. Stir on medium heat (6 min) till the onions begin to brown, then reduce the heat and continue stirring another 6 minutes till they become caramelized.
4. Transfer to a paper towel-lined plate.

Beans
1. In the same pan warm, using medium heat add 1 tsp olive oil.
2. Add the green beans and season with salt and pepper until they are heated through.
3. Add half of the shallots and almonds and stir to combine up to 3-4 minutes
4. Transfer to a serving bowl and add remaining caramelized mixture and serve immediately. 
5. Sprinkle a few twigs of parsley on top.

Whats the difference between onions and shallots?

I've always wondered what the difference was. I have always had red and yellow onions in my kitchen, but never shallots. Shallots have a sweet and mild flavor and are less pungent in smell. They are generally smaller with more fine layers than onions and can be used well especially in dishes where they are eaten raw. Shallots are generally chopped finer. If the recipes calls for shallots you can swap in onions any time. Generally one small onion equals 3 small shallots. Often the smaller size proves more convenient if you are cooking smaller recipes. Shallots are also very tasty when caramelized.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/almond-beans-and-caramelized-shallots.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Gluten Free Garlic Mini loaves

The following recipe makes 8 mini-loaves.
This bread is quick to make, delicious served warm with garlic butter.

Ingredients
1 cup milk 
1 tsp sugar 
1 tbsp reg. yeast 
1/4 cup butter 
2 or 3 cloves garlic 
1 egg 
1 tbsp liquid honey
2 cups julie's mix flour 
1 1/2 tsp baking powder 
1/2 tsp salt 
3/4 tsp xanthan gum 
Parmesan cheese (for topping) 
8 tsp of butter (in pan)

Directions

1. Heat milk, add sugar and yeast and let proof for 10 minutes

2. Melt butter and add crushed garlic cloves.

3. In mixer bowl, blend egg, butter/garlic, honey and yeast mixture.

4. Blend dry ingredients.

5. Add dry ingredients to liquid, mix and then beat on high for about 4 minutes.

6. Add 1 tsp of butter in each of the 8 loaf cups. (spray pan or lightly grease, before adding butter)

7. Divide dough between the 8 loaves (about 1/2 full)

8. Smooth tops with wet fingers.

9. Sprinkle shredded Parmesan cheese over the tops.

10. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise in a warm place for about 1/2 hour.

11. Bake for 25-30 minutes at 350 degrees.

12. Let sit in pan for a few minutes, remove and serve warm with garlic butter.

NOTE: Loaves can also be enjoyed cool, or reheated

loaves.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Julie's Flour Blend
1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour

NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

Pomegranate Cranberry topped Crostinis

Jewel like pomegranate arils crown these pretty holiday appetizers.

For the Crostini:
1 baguette
1/4 cup grape seed oil (or olive oil, I like the lightness of grape seed oil) 
Pink Himalayan Salt
fine black pepper
spreadable cream cheese, to use when assembling

Directions
1. Cut baguette into 1/4" slices, cut on the diagonal
2. Lightly brush one side of each slice with oil.
3. Top with a light dusting of salt and pepper
4. Bake in 350º oven for 10 minutes. Check and rotate pan. Bake another 5 minutes until crostini's are golden but not dark. They will be very crispy on both sides. 
5. Remove to cooling rack.

Pomegranate Cranberry Topping:
3 cups frozen cranberries 
3/4 cup sugar
2 tbsp agave syrup
2 tsp hot sauce, Sriracha or Sambal Oelek
1/3 cup chopped parsley
zest of one small orange
3/4 cup pomegranate arils

Directions
1. Place all ingredients except for pomegranate arils in a blender or food processor. 
2. Pulse your machine slowly until mixture is chopped but not pureed. You want some chunks of the fruit and also to be able to see little specks of the parsley throughout. 
3. Stir in the pomegranate arils. 
4. Allow this mixture to sit in the refrigerator for several hours. It will last well for a few days in the refrigerator.

To assemble Bruschetta just before serving:
1. Spread each crostini with spreadable cream cheese.
2. Top with a spoonful of the topping.
3. Sprinkle each with a few more arils.
4. Garnish with grated orange rind.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/pomegranate-cranberry-topped-crostinis.html?utm_source=feedburne


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 18th November, 2016 by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last weeks Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-434070-1.html

*jheiens'* is finding things hard with 6 days a week at Elm and the uncertainty of both what food they will have and how many they are feeding. It does look like Susan and Ben are working through the issues in their marriage and developing a stronger relationship. However Susan is dealing with painful medical issues currently - doctors appointments and tests. Ohio Joy and the others at Elm were able to provide a meal and leftovers to all those who turned up for Thanksgiving lunch and a wonderful time was had by all. God was good in providing all they needed for those who came.

Early in the week both *Pacer and Sugarsugar* were unwell. Mary didn't manage a day off work and Cathy ended up on antibiotics for a chest infection. Cathy needed to return as she actually got worse but seems to be slowly improving at last.

Mary also told us that *Bella* is back in hospital (over a week now) though she was able to spend a few hours at home on Thursday, and should be discharged soon. Also Ed (who had the heart attack a few weeks ago) is now home. Mary has been in contact with Diana the sister of June (a regular here on KP until her death) and has sent her the orginal of Matthew's Christmas card for this year. June's DD who took such good care of her mother is having back problems

*Tami's* GD Arianna has had an ear infection and chest congestion. *Darowil's* GD has fully recovered from the ear infection she had last week.

*Nicho* has moved to a rehab place to work on her back again. The surgeon doesn't seem to know why she has been having the problem though the back spasms are continuing and she has numbness down one leg.

*Flyty1n* had an uneventful release of a trigger thumb on Tuesday.

*Cashmergma* was one of three who took photos for a school production which involved professional actors.

*Gagesmum* told us that the sister of one of Gage's friends from Karate was killed in a car accident Wednesday night - she was only 18 years old.

PHOTOS
9 - *Cashmeregma* - Shining sinks!
10 - *Swedenme* - Snowy road
11 - *Gwen* - Shark blanket
12 - *Gagesmom* - Purple hat & mitts
12 - *Pacer* - Catfish bowl / Hand spun wool
17 - *Poledra* - Progress on the Light and Up Shawl
19 - *Kehinkle* - Snow in WY / Mountains in UT
20 - *Gagesmom* - Baby Hat
25 - *Kate* - Murphy
32 - *Cindy* - Scarves/Cowls/Dishtowel
32 - *Cashmeregma* - Garden before & after snow
45 - *Pacer* - Progress on Matthew's latest drawing
45 - *Kehinkle * - Crochet bath set
50 - *Swedenme* - The Beatrix Potter knitting book
57 - *Cashmeregma* - Snow
58 - *Budasha* - Christmas door decoration/Scarves
65 - *Kehinkle* - Lila
67 - *Gagesmom* - Tiny Topaz jacket & hat by Marianna Mel
72 - *Kate* - Isle of Arran - snow/sunset
78 - *Fan* - 1970 wedding pics
80 - *Bonnie* - Slippers / Crochet Christmas ornaments
85 - *Puplover* - DGKs
88 - *Darowil* - Curtains/Craft bags/Baby plates
89 - *Lurker* - Progress on the oatmeal gansey
90 - *Lurker * - Sleeves of the red gansey
91 - *Grandmapaula* - Pyjama fabric
95 - *Gagesmom* - The Hobbit 
100 - *Gagesmom* - Jasmine baby jacket & hat
103 - *Swedenme* - Thanksgiving greetings
104 - *Kate* - Thanksgiving greetings
107 - *Gagesmom* - Snow
110 - *Gagesmom* - Baby blanket, jackets & hats
112 - *Bonnie* - Christmas cacti
113 - *Lurker* - Fan's roses (+link)
116 - *Gagesmom* - Lilac blossom baby dress
120 - *Swedenme* - Knitted Christmas ornaments
124 - *DianeD* - Christmas cactus
126 - *DianeD* - Morning cuppa

RECIPES
37 - *Poledra * - How to spatchcock a chicken (link)
112 - *Bonnie* - Gnocchi with basil pesto (link)
125 - *Bonnie* - Rosemary chicken potato soup (link)

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Seed stitch baby set (link)
15 - *Gwen* - Heavenly afghan (link)
18 - *Poledra* - Light and up shawl pattern (link)
31 - *Sam* - Snowball buttons (link)
51 - *Gwen* - Knit hanging kitchen towel (download)
86 - *Bonnie* - Crochet angel ornament (link)
118 - *Sam* - Royal parlor granny square (link)
124 - *Swedenme* - Advent garland (link)

OTHERS
2 - *Krestiekrew* - Air quality check (link)
27 - *Fan* - The Tea Party Rhyme!
80 - *Bonnie* - Tincture of benzoin [Friar's balsam] (link)
117 - *Sam* - The truth about cleaning (link)
119 - *Sugarsugar* - Thunderstorm asthma (link)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked 50 min., then waterjogged 30 min., relaxed in jacuzzi and sauna. Nap time.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you once again, Sam, and Darowil, for the recipes, summary and start of the new week. So sorry for those with the thunderstorm asthma, or for that matter, breathing difficulties of any kind, and that includes you Sam. It takes so much energy to struggle for breath that it just wears one out.
Our bit of rain came and went and it is another beautiful 65 F (18 C) fall day again here. We are praying for snow, though there was enough from the last bit of storm that two of the higher ski resorts opened today. Two others hoping to do so the 1st week of December. 
So enjoyed the pictures, esp the roses, the Christmas cactus and the beautiful knitted items. What a beautiful, cheery thing flowers are. They brightened my day. 
Thumb appears to be healing nicely, sutures catching on everything if I don't keep the incision covered (which I am supposed to do but find tedious). The sutures can't come out until 9 December, but there is barely any discomfort so no worries.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 50 min., then waterjogged 30 min., relaxed in jacuzzi and sauna. Nap time.


I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought I was in Groundhog Day when I read your post Sam think something went wrong somewhere . Do like the sound of the garlic mini loaves might give it a try now I've got my cooking mojo , my first cheesecake was a success not perfect but nice and tasty . Got all the ingredients in to make fudge and chocolates this weekend and another very easy no bake cheesecake recipe and I mean very easy 3 ingredients and that's it but I think hazelnut chocolate will make it tasty so going to give it a try


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 50 min., then waterjogged 30 min., relaxed in jacuzzi and sauna. Nap time.


You deserve a nap after all that exercise Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you once again, Sam, and Darowil, for the recipes, summary and start of the new week. So sorry for those with the thunderstorm asthma, or for that matter, breathing difficulties of any kind, and that includes you Sam. It takes so much energy to struggle for breath that it just wears one out.
> Our bit of rain came and went and it is another beautiful 65 F (18 C) fall day again here. We are praying for snow, though there was enough from the last bit of storm that two of the higher ski resorts opened today. Two others hoping to do so the 1st week of December.
> So enjoyed the pictures, esp the roses, the Christmas cactus and the beautiful knitted items. What a beautiful, cheery thing flowers are. They brightened my day.
> Thumb appears to be healing nicely, sutures catching on everything if I don't keep the incision covered (which I am supposed to do but find tedious). The sutures can't come out until 9 December, but there is barely any discomfort so no worries.


Glad to hear that your thumb is healing nicely Joyce have you finished your Christmas flies ?

Edit just read your post about getting my iPad checked and would like to say thank you . I never thought it might be the battery . Will ask son to ask his computer guru friend to have a look at it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i added another recipe to the second list. for some unknown reason it will not allow me to change or edit anything on it. the recipe is for Pomegranate Cranberry topped Crostinis. sorry about the bother. it really sounded kind of good. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I just had an image of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09:


That's funny :sm01:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi Sam
Hi Kate

Uneventful yesterday and today, just me, Ms Smiley, SugarBare and YaYa. Neighbor brought me turkey day dinner plate and dessert, very good food.

Going to Subway drive thru to get a Reuben sandwich for dinner. The dogs will beg for the kraut they love it.

They say rain is on the way Tue, Wed and Thur. That should take care if our air problem if we get enough to knock out some of these forest fires.

Later....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many flies did you tie for christmas this year flyty1n? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Thank you once again, Sam, and Darowil, for the recipes, summary and start of the new week. So sorry for those with the thunderstorm asthma, or for that matter, breathing difficulties of any kind, and that includes you Sam. It takes so much energy to struggle for breath that it just wears one out.
> Our bit of rain came and went and it is another beautiful 65 F (18 C) fall day again here. We are praying for snow, though there was enough from the last bit of storm that two of the higher ski resorts opened today. Two others hoping to do so the 1st week of December.
> So enjoyed the pictures, esp the roses, the Christmas cactus and the beautiful knitted items. What a beautiful, cheery thing flowers are. They brightened my day.
> Thumb appears to be healing nicely, sutures catching on everything if I don't keep the incision covered (which I am supposed to do but find tedious). The sutures can't come out until 9 December, but there is barely any discomfort so no worries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - this is priceless. --- sam



KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad the thumb surgery went well. Re: the sutures could you put on a glove (like the compression ones) to cover them and keep from snagging them?



flyty1n said:


> Thank you once again, Sam, and Darowil, for the recipes, summary and start of the new week. So sorry for those with the thunderstorm asthma, or for that matter, breathing difficulties of any kind, and that includes you Sam. It takes so much energy to struggle for breath that it just wears one out.
> Our bit of rain came and went and it is another beautiful 65 F (18 C) fall day again here. We are praying for snow, though there was enough from the last bit of storm that two of the higher ski resorts opened today. Two others hoping to do so the 1st week of December.
> So enjoyed the pictures, esp the roses, the Christmas cactus and the beautiful knitted items. What a beautiful, cheery thing flowers are. They brightened my day.
> Thumb appears to be healing nicely, sutures catching on everything if I don't keep the incision covered (which I am supposed to do but find tedious). The sutures can't come out until 9 December, but there is barely any discomfort so no worries.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....


KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad your baking went well. The pies I did also were well received; the chocolate caramel one was super rich and you honestly could only manage a very small slice before overload hit but very good.



Swedenme said:


> Thought I was in Groundhog Day when I read your post Sam think something went wrong somewhere . Do like the sound of the garlic mini loaves might give it a try now I've got my cooking mojo , my first cheesecake was a success not perfect but nice and tasty . Got all the ingredients in to make fudge and chocolates this weekend and another very easy no bake cheesecake recipe and I mean very easy 3 ingredients and that's it but I think hazelnut chocolate will make it tasty so going to give it a try


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the new start Sam and friends. 

I went shopping for a little bit today. I got shorts for Matthew and dress pants for DS #1 and some shirts for DH and me. I did buy yarn today as well. 

I have been working on scrubbies and felt like I was knitting forever. Check out the differences between these.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

The centimeter side looks to be accurate but the inches is way off. Fortunately I am not knitting a garment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had wondered if women ever got parkinsons disease and this is what i found on google. --- sam

Women develop PD less often than men do. ... When women are first diagnosed, tremor is usually the dominant symptom. The initial symptom in men is usually slow or rigid movement (bradykinesia). The tremor-dominant form of PD is associated with a slower disease progression and higher quality of life.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all!
Well, DD#1 talked me into a trip to the mall this morning. Wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Managed to get a few things, but then we went back to Beth's, got on the computer and spent a lot of money. I will wander out over the next week or two and pick up a few more things. I'll probably start cutting out pajamas tomorrow. Not looking forward to that - I love to sew, but don't enjoy cutting stuff out. I'll also get the recipes I promised after I get a good night's sleep - if I tried to do it now, it would be a mess. 
Going to get some dinner and go to bed early - spending money makes me tired!!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi Sam
> Hi Kate
> 
> Uneventful yesterday and today, just me, Ms Smiley, SugarBare and YaYa. Neighbor brought me turkey day dinner plate and dessert, very good food.
> ...


I enjoy kraut as well. Enjoy the sandwich.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It has been 5*C here today and Matthew is still wearing t-shirt and shorts. He would prefer we not run the heat either but not his choice.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry that cold still has a hold on you Mary/Martina. Be sure to do the vicks on the bottom of your feet to helpy you rest and not cough.


martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


Thanks for the opening Sam but were you really trying to make a statement with the repetition!!!! The beans and carmelized shallots sound good though. The summary ladies have done another bang-up job. Thanks Kate and Darowil.

Kate, I love the photo of the puggie in the Jacuzzi.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The centimeter side looks to be accurate but the inches is way off. Fortunately I am not knitting a garment.


There is a major discrepancy there!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


 :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:



> Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


So sorry the cold still has a grip on you. Isn't there something you can get to help you sleep? We have something here that seems to keep the cough at bay during the night. Can't remember the name right now. I'm not much help, I know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


And prayers for you, too, Mary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought I was in Groundhog Day when I read your post Sam think something went wrong somewhere . Do like the sound of the garlic mini loaves might give it a try now I've got my cooking mojo , my first cheesecake was a success not perfect but nice and tasty . Got all the ingredients in to make fudge and chocolates this weekend and another very easy no bake cheesecake recipe and I mean very easy 3 ingredients and that's it but I think hazelnut chocolate will make it tasty so going to give it a try


I;m glad your cheesecake came out good! The no bake cheesecake that I make when I'm lazy is: 8oz cream cheese, softened, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1/4 c. lemon juice, cream all ingredients until well combined. Pour into crust of your choice. Refrigerate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a major discrepancy there!


I wonder if it's an Asian measure. I was at my bank this afternoon and they gave me a calendar written in Oriental characters. I know we have a heavy population of Chinese here but she might have asked me if I wanted one in English. :sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

krestiekrew said:


> Hi Sam
> Hi Kate
> 
> Uneventful yesterday and today, just me, Ms Smiley, SugarBare and YaYa. Neighbor brought me turkey day dinner plate and dessert, very good food.
> ...


I am praying you get the needed rain. Glad you had a nice dinner yesterday. Haven't figured out what I am going to have tonight. DH is working. So I am sure it will be a drive thru somewhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder if it's an Asian measure. I was at my bank this afternoon and they gave me a calendar written in Oriental characters. I know we have a heavy population of Chinese here but she might have asked me if I wanted one in English. :sm16:


 :sm25:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start Sam and friends.
> 
> I went shopping for a little bit today. I got shorts for Matthew and dress pants for DS #1 and some shirts for DH and me. I did buy yarn today as well.
> 
> I have been working on scrubbies and felt like I was knitting forever. Check out the differences between these.


Yikes!! That's a big difference!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a major discrepancy there!


The current scrubby cloth that I am working on is going to be a bit bigger as a result of that. Fortunately it is a scrubby instead of a sweater. Matthew had a ruler a while ago that had major discrepancies as well. Really need to watch rulers and tape measures these days to figure out if they are accurate.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I like the the green beans and shallots too. A nice sub for the green beans with cream of mushroom soup that my two gluten frees can't eat. I like using shallots in potato salad. Thank you, Sam. I made French onion soup today. Haven't made it before. Just had a yen for it. It was pretty good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

For those who signed up for the Christmas card exchange, check your email or private messages. For those I did not have an email address for, I sent it by PM. There is an updated email for those who got emails. I must apologize as I read one message on my phone, then forgot to add it to the list when I got on my computer. It has been corrected in a new email, and the list send by PM is correct with no changes. If you have any questions or corrections that need to be made, please let me know.

Martina, I pray your cold is soon gone. Hope you sleep well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am getting tired, and making mistakes typing, so I will say goodbye for now. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have vicks to put on your feet before you go to bed tonight? should help with the cough. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The current scrubby cloth that I am working on is going to be a bit bigger as a result of that. Fortunately it is a scrubby instead of a sweater. Matthew had a ruler a while ago that had major discrepancies as well. Really need to watch rulers and tape measures these days to figure out if they are accurate.


mmmm, got to watch that!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I wonder if it's an Asian measure. I was at my bank this afternoon and they gave me a calendar written in Oriental characters. I know we have a heavy population of Chinese here but she might have asked me if I wanted one in English. :sm16:


I looked up Asian measurements and I think you have something there. The symbols are reflective of Chinese measurements and there is a reference to 1.26 inches which would make sense for the huge difference I am seeing. The centimeter side is accurate to the ruler that I picked up today but the other side is no where near what we would use for inches. Thanks for letting me know that the Chinese measurement system is different. I wonder why they would put this tape measure in a knitters kit for the US. I have learned something new today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought I was in Groundhog Day when I read your post Sam think something went wrong somewhere . Do like the sound of the garlic mini loaves might give it a try now I've got my cooking mojo , my first cheesecake was a success not perfect but nice and tasty . Got all the ingredients in to make fudge and chocolates this weekend and another very easy no bake cheesecake recipe and I mean very easy 3 ingredients and that's it but I think hazelnut chocolate will make it tasty so going to give it a try


If it was nice and tasty, I'd call that a success! DD brought home part of a cheesecake her friend made and it is delicious as well.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear that your thumb is healing nicely Joyce have you finished your Christmas flies ?
> 
> Edit just read your post about getting my iPad checked and would like to say thank you . I never thought it might be the battery . Will ask son to ask his computer guru friend to have a look at it


Have them check how full the memory is as well. Mine acts up when I get the memory full. Hope that a clean up and a new battery will solve the problem for you as it did for me. There are yet 6 dozen flies to tie, but the thumb has healed enough that I can now tie again. After that, I can pick up the knitting on a hat for cancer victims..if I can remember where in the pattern I already am.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Have them check how full the memory is as well. Mine acts up when I get the memory full. Hope that a clean up and a new battery will solve the problem for you as it did for me. There are yet 6 dozen flies to tie, but the thumb has healed enough that I can now tie again. After that, I can pick up the knitting on a hat for cancer victims..if I can remember where in the pattern I already am.


That sounds to me, like an awful lot of flies to tie! Glad the thumb is healing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Welcome to more newcomers to the tea party! :sm11: 

We are so glad to see more crafters joining into the conversations.

Thanks for the lovely words regarding our work at Elm. We are seeing more and more blessings/steps forward much more often these days. GED students are moving forward, one test at a time, toward completing their education goals. Likely, come spring, we will have another graduation-- the second in less than a year if they keep moving toward completing the requirements.

More of the folks that I deal with through the meals served are getting into livable housing, some with viable employment, or recovery programs and mental health help as needed. They just seem to be coming to realize they have value to themselves and others around them and don't have to prove just how tough or vulgar-mouthed they cab be so that others won't know just how fragile or frightened they are inside themselves.

Hopefully, they may someday realize that they, too, have ''diamonds inside of their hearts'' (as Tim is fond of reminding us with the line from an old Hannah Montana/ Miley Cyrus tune) meaning that they too are of value to others and to those they meet or work with daily.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, too funny, LMAO. 
Sonja, thank you, figure whether I deserve nap or not that is what this old body wanted.
Sam, thank you for opening.
Margaret, thank you for summary.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all.???? 

Another Friday. Jeez the days are flying by. ????

Had a quiet day at home. P.A. day today. Has the interview with the teacher this morning. Gage is progressing well. Is having difficulty with French and Math. 

Finished the baby dress I started yesterday????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Again with not adding the picture. Grrrrrrr. 

Lilac blossom baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I enjoy kraut as well. Enjoy the sandwich.


I love Ruebens! Enjoy, and welcome haven't seen you on KTP before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Again with not adding the picture. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Lilac blossom baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size


Someone is going to look very sweet in this, Mel!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, what a sweet baby dress.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I remember seeing this stitch a while ago and trying to figure out the pattern so here it is: 
Knit Stitch of the Week: Bubble Wrap Stitch
Posted 3 years ago

We all love bubble wrap. It's human nature! Every time you get a piece, it can make those couple of minutes highly entertaining….

So when I came across this fabulous bubble wrap scarf during my search for cool new knitting techniques, this certainly caught my eye. I had to do a quick search to find instructions on how to achieve this pattern, and came across this one by Jean Gatto.

Directions: 
Multiple of 10 sts +2 - 8 Rows
Cast on 42 stitches. Knit 5 rows garter or seed stitch for border. Knit 5 stitches each end of rows for border. (These 10 stitches are included in cast-on number, but not in instructions.)

Rows 1 & 3: (Wrong side): Purl
Row 2: Knit
Row 4: K1, *(k5, turn, p5, turn) 3 times, k10; rep from *, end k1.
Rows 5, 6, and 7: Repeat Rows 1, 2 and 3.
Row 8: K6, rep from * of Row 4; end last repeat k6 instead of k10.

Repeat Rows 1-8.
Knit 5 rows for border.
Cast off

http://www.groupepp.com/dishbout/kpatterns/bubblewrap.html

I can't wait to try this stitch in a cowl! What would you use this pattern for?

xx

Jes


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Again with not adding the picture. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Lilac blossom baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size


pretty


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I am going to make the matching hat and booties. Also there is a sweater to match but if I can find enough of the pink or yellow to match I will do it in one of those colors .

Martina hope you are feeling better soon ☺


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I hope you all (who celebrate it) had a blessed Thanksgiving Mine was good I visited with my MIL and 2 BIL's and had a great dinner. 
Joy I would like to stop by sometime at Elm I was thinking about helping at a church in Willoughby with a Thanksgiving dinner but decided my MIL needed me to be there, maybe Christmas.
Kate, Phyllis Diller sure was funny wasn't she!
I guess I will read the next few pages and get caught up before it becomes too many


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I looked up Asian measurements and I think you have something there. The symbols are reflective of Chinese measurements and there is a reference to 1.26 inches which would make sense for the huge difference I am seeing. The centimeter side is accurate to the ruler that I picked up today but the other side is no where near what we would use for inches. Thanks for letting me know that the Chinese measurement system is different. I wonder why they would put this tape measure in a knitters kit for the US. I have learned something new today.


For those in the USA, a dollar bill measures 6.1 inches long. In a pinch you can use a dollar bill to measure with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to more newcomers to the tea party! :sm11:
> 
> We are so glad to see more crafters joining into the conversations.
> 
> ...


With all you and everyone else at Elm does for them, they will soon realize they have value.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Again with not adding the picture. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Lilac blossom baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size


Glad Gage is doing well in school. Wow, French already?! Math is something I struggle with still today.

Pretty dress


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad there's such wonderful help there and the people are progressing. Sounds very rewarding
Welcome to the new ones from me too. I saw a spinner but haven't seen her since I hope she returns.


jheiens said:


> Welcome to more newcomers to the tea party! :sm11:
> 
> We are so glad to see more crafters joining into the conversations.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you once again, Sam, and Darowil, for the recipes, summary and start of the new week. So sorry for those with the thunderstorm asthma, or for that matter, breathing difficulties of any kind, and that includes you Sam. It takes so much energy to struggle for breath that it just wears one out.
> Our bit of rain came and went and it is another beautiful 65 F (18 C) fall day again here. We are praying for snow, though there was enough from the last bit of storm that two of the higher ski resorts opened today. Two others hoping to do so the 1st week of December.
> So enjoyed the pictures, esp the roses, the Christmas cactus and the beautiful knitted items. What a beautiful, cheery thing flowers are. They brightened my day.
> Thumb appears to be healing nicely, sutures catching on everything if I don't keep the incision covered (which I am supposed to do but find tedious). The sutures can't come out until 9 December, but there is barely any discomfort so no worries.


Good to hear your thumb is not painful, hope you will be all well soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The dress is lovely Mel. Sorry Gage is having problems with math & French. Isn't he in 6th grade this year? There is a website at this link that teaches languages and it is free. I've played around on it before and he might find it helpful. Again, it is free. https://www.duolingo.com/



gagesmom said:


> Again with not adding the picture. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Lilac blossom baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I wonder if it's an Asian measure. I was at my bank this afternoon and they gave me a calendar written in Oriental characters. I know we have a heavy population of Chinese here but she might have asked me if I wanted one in English. :sm16:


That's just crazy! Don't they realize they are in Canada!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe how the weeks fly by.
Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries.
Mary, I read a while ago about inaccurate tape measures & rulers coming from China, I don't think their inches are different, they just don't care if the measuring devices are accurate.
Martina, hope you are on the mend soon, maybe you will have to get out the onions or Friars Balsam we were talking about a few days ago.
Melody, another lovely little knit. You've certainly got your knitting mojo back.
Ohio Joy, it's so wonderful that you & Susan are seeing positive results from your efforts at Elm

The dinner theatre was great, the play, written by local people was called Murder at the Dogpatch Hotel & was totally hilarious. Dinner was salad, French bread, chicken cordon blue, mashed potatoes, carrots & spice cake with caramel sauce for desert. I'm still stuffed! 
DH is still out drying grain, I wish he could slow down, he's been working so hard recently. He hasn't taken a day to rest in a couple of months & with the canola threatening to heat he won't be able to rest anytime soon.
Well, we got our generator hooked up in the nick if time, our power was off for 5 hrs today, my friend said her house was getting pretty cool after that long. Originally they said it might be off til morning but came on about 4:30. Good thing it wasn't -25 like it sometimes is this time of year. DH thought he was going to have to load a water tank & haul it to DS place to water the calves he got last week. Thank goodness DH didn't have to add that task to his day.
I haven't touched my knitting fir a few days, with all the extra housecleaning, just not enough ambition left at the end of the day, better get back to it soon as I have a couple mire Christmas gifts I'd like to make.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the beans and carmelized shallots - was it on last weeks? i didn't think i put it in twice this week. where did i make the repeat - i do try not to do that. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam but were you really trying to make a statement with the repetition!!!! The beans and carmelized shallots sound good though. The summary ladies have done another bang-up job. Thanks Kate and Darowil.
> 
> Kate, I love the photo of the puggie in the Jacuzzi.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think i have ever had french onion soup - i should try it sometime. --- sam



machriste said:


> I like the the green beans and shallots too. A nice sub for the green beans with cream of mushroom soup that my two gluten frees can't eat. I like using shallots in potato salad. Thank you, Sam. I made French onion soup today. Haven't made it before. Just had a yen for it. It was pretty good!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The dress is lovely Mel. Sorry Gage is having problems with math & French. Isn't he in 6th grade this year? There is a website at this link that teaches languages and it is free. I've played around on it before and he might find it helpful. Again, it is free. https://www.duolingo.com/


Thank you Gwen I will have a look at this tomorrow. On the way to bed. Hoping to sleep in tomorrow ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what make you think of groundhogs day sonja - i am really curious. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thought I was in Groundhog Day when I read your post Sam think something went wrong somewhere . Do like the sound of the garlic mini loaves might give it a try now I've got my cooking mojo , my first cheesecake was a success not perfect but nice and tasty . Got all the ingredients in to make fudge and chocolates this weekend and another very easy no bake cheesecake recipe and I mean very easy 3 ingredients and that's it but I think hazelnut chocolate will make it tasty so going to give it a try


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what make you think of groundhogs day sonja - i am really curious. --- sam


You section no batch of recipes have them repeated twice in the post????


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Morning, have you tried lying on your side? That works for me. Hope you feel better soon x



martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you for this. blankets, cocoons and even a hat in this stitch would be great. here is a pattern for a blanket http://www.dailyknitter.com/blog/stitch-of-the-weekbubble-wrap-stitch/
or even for a towel http://webpages.charter.net/sugo/Knitting/Bubble%20Wrap%20towel.pdf

might try it out on a sweater.



pacer said:


> I remember seeing this stitch a while ago and trying to figure out the pattern so here it is:
> Knit Stitch of the Week: Bubble Wrap Stitch
> Posted 3 years ago
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the opening Sam and ladies. Oh dear Sam sorry to hear that you forgot food before taking your meds. Bet you wont do that again in a hurry.
I hope you manage to gain some extra strength. 

Another cool day here today. Had a cardigan on pretty much all day. I made an omelette for dinner... onion, bacon, mushrooms and cheese. It was scrumptious.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> The centimeter side looks to be accurate but the inches is way off. Fortunately I am not knitting a garment.


Isnt that crazy! Not good selling tapes that the the inches are completely out of whack.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I'm glad there's such wonderful help there and the people are progressing. Sounds very rewarding
> Welcome to the new ones from me too. I saw a spinner but haven't seen her since I hope she returns.


A spinner?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


I hope you feel better soon. I know all about lying down and coughing... not fun. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Again with not adding the picture. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Lilac blossom baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size


Very lovely! :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe how the weeks fly by.
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries.
> Mary, I read a while ago about inaccurate tape measures & rulers coming from China, I don't think their inches are different, they just don't care if the measuring devices are accurate.
> Martina, hope you are on the mend soon, maybe you will have to get out the onions or Friars Balsam we were talking about a few days ago.
> ...


Glad you had a great evening Bonnie . Did sound like fun 
Hope your husband gets all that canola sorted soon as gets a long break


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what make you think of groundhogs day sonja - i am really curious. --- sam


Your recipes repeated 3 times I kept reading beans and caramelised shallots :sm01:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your recipes repeated 3 times I kept reading beans and caramelised shallots :sm01:


Unusually for Sam , there is a triple up!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Summary of 18th November, 2016 by Darowil
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last weeks Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-434070-1.html
> 
> ...


Good morning all. Thanks Sam for opening, opening, opening another weeks KTP! (just teasing)! Thanks too to Kate and Darowil for the summaries, always a lifeline for me. The link to the previous week will be especially helpful - thanks to whoever thought of that one.
I started off last week keeping up quite well but by Tuesday was well behind, you were a really chatty bunch over the weekend. We have woken up to another bright sunny morning so here I sit with my breakfast trying to catch up/keep up. Yesterday was a beautiful bright sunny day and felt almost like spring ( think I'm getting ahead of things now) and not even particularly cold. Spent most of the day with a friend in Windsor which was lovely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


Love it! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


That cold has really got a hold on you Martina, rest up as much as you can. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks for letting me know that the Chinese measurement system is different. I wonder why they would put this tape measure in a knitters kit for the US. I have learned something new today.


Probably the kit was "Made in China".


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Summary of 18th November, 2016 by Darowil
> Thank you for the opening and summaries, Sam, Kate and Darowil!
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last weeks Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last weeks Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-434070-1.html
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you once again, Sam, and Darowil, for the recipes, summary and start of the new week. So sorry for those with the thunderstorm asthma, or for that matter, breathing difficulties of any kind, and that includes you Sam. It takes so much energy to struggle for breath that it just wears one out.
> Our bit of rain came and went and it is another beautiful 65 F (18 C) fall day again here. We are praying for snow, though there was enough from the last bit of storm that two of the higher ski resorts opened today. Two others hoping to do so the 1st week of December.
> So enjoyed the pictures, esp the roses, the Christmas cactus and the beautiful knitted items. What a beautiful, cheery thing flowers are. They brightened my day.
> Thumb appears to be healing nicely, sutures catching on everything if I don't keep the incision covered (which I am supposed to do but find tedious). The sutures can't come out until 9 December, but there is barely any discomfort so no worries.


Glad your thumb is on the mend!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


Kate, that is too cute!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Krestie, how lovely for your friend to bring you dinner! I bet the pups appreciated it too!


krestiekrew said:


> Hi Sam
> Hi Kate
> 
> Uneventful yesterday and today, just me, Ms Smiley, SugarBare and YaYa. Neighbor brought me turkey day dinner plate and dessert, very good food.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad your baking went well. The pies I did also were well received; the chocolate caramel one was super rich and you honestly could only manage a very small slice before overload hit but very good.


Yum!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> ......Thanks too to Kate and Darowil for the summaries, always a lifeline for me. The link to the previous week will be especially helpful - thanks to whoever thought of that one.


Entirely Margaret's bright idea!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start Sam and friends.
> 
> I went shopping for a little bit today. I got shorts for Matthew and dress pants for DS #1 and some shirts for DH and me. I did buy yarn today as well.
> 
> I have been working on scrubbies and felt like I was knitting forever. Check out the differences between these.


Wow...a bit of a difference! 
The only shopping I did was on line. I bought a pro-line (the big one), Kitchen Aid mixer for my DD and future son-in-law...which I will save for the wedding. Target had them on sale for black Friday for an unbelievable $200! (If you have ever priced them, you know they are usually hundreds more). I almost never get deals, so I was pretty happy about that!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


Prayers that the cold goes away quickly!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> Again with not adding the picture. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Lilac blossom baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size


Very pretty dress, Mel! Glad Gage is progressing. (I would have trouble in French and math, too!)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Diane D said:


> Morning, have you tried lying on your side? That works for me. Hope you feel better soon x


Hi, Diane D, so nice to have you join in!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you had a great evening Bonnie . Did sound like fun
> Hope your husband gets all that canola sorted soon as gets a long break


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving to those who celebrate. Now that everyone has gone home and the house is back to normal, will finish up some hats for charity.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Has anyone seen an update on Mrsvette/Joan?
Have a great day /evening, everyone! Prayers for those in need.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

FranVan said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving to those who celebrate. Now that everyone has gone home and the house is back to normal, will finish up some hats for charity.


Nice to see you here, FranVan, from Lancaster, PA!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Thank you. Have been so very busy, I do read the opening of the tea party each week and love the recipes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I made some french onion soup for the first time ever when Carol was visiting. It was easy and oh so good! You need to give it a try.


thewren said:


> i don't think i have ever had french onion soup - i should try it sometime. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* I have a question about labradoodles for you since you raised several. At about what age does their fur begin to curl? When we had Gracie in for her 3rd round of boosters yesterday the vet said her fur would probably start to curl as she got older and I forgot to ask at what age. She is such a sweet pup and I'm so glad we got her. She gets along so well with all the other dogs too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

April that was a fantastic deal on the mixer. I have a Kitchen Aid but not the pro model and love it. What a wonderful wedding gift that will be. What color did you get? Mine is aqua/turquoise. Remind me, when is DD's wedding?



oneapril said:


> Wow...a bit of a difference!
> The only shopping I did was on line. I bought a pro-line (the big one), Kitchen Aid mixer for my DD and future son-in-law...which I will save for the wedding. Target had them on sale for black Friday for an unbelievable $200! (If you have ever priced them, you know they are usually hundreds more). I almost never get deals, so I was pretty happy about that!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wow...a bit of a difference!
> The only shopping I did was on line. I bought a pro-line (the big one), Kitchen Aid mixer for my DD and future son-in-law...which I will save for the wedding. Target had them on sale for black Friday for an unbelievable $200! (If you have ever priced them, you know they are usually hundreds more). I almost never get deals, so I was pretty happy about that!


My dream machine! A fantastic deal for sure! I've drooled over those in the store but never seen one at that price.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

FranVan said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving to those who celebrate. Now that everyone has gone home and the house is back to normal, will finish up some hats for charity.


Welcome to the tea party even though you have been visiting frequently without commenting. I truly believe there are quite a few people who drop in but don't comment much. We would love to have you join in on the conversation anytime you can. I am usually quite busy and don't get to read everything so I do appreciate the openings that Sam, Darowil, Kate and Julie kindly do for us each week.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe how the weeks fly by.
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries.
> Mary, I read a while ago about inaccurate tape measures & rulers coming from China, I don't think their inches are different, they just don't care if the measuring devices are accurate.
> 
> I actually googled Asian measurement system after Budasha mentioned it and there is a different measurement used in China. There 1 is equal to 1.26 inches which is about how much the tape measure is off by. The symbols on the tape measure are in reference to numbers as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Has anyone seen an update on Mrsvette/Joan?
> Have a great day /evening, everyone! Prayers for those in need.


Fan is in constant contact, I am not really at liberty to say more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FranVan said:


> Thank you. Have been so very busy, I do read the opening of the tea party each week and love the recipes.


We would love to get to know you better, FranVan! Welcome!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think i have ever had french onion soup - i should try it sometime. --- sam


I wish that we lived closer to you,Sam. Bob makes the best onion soup in the country - at least in my family"s opinion. He always makes it at Christmas time - it usually takes at least 2 days on a slow simmer before he's happy with it. He doesn't use a recipe (sorry) - just keeps tasting until it tastes right! Toasted French bread and lots of mozzarella cheese on top. Now I want some and he is out hunting - oh, well.

I have to run out - Bob went out yesterday to buy new Advent candles for the church - he came home with 4 purple candles and no pink one - so I get to brave the traffic while he's out getting wet in the woods. It's raining and a lot of our snow has melted away - I'm glad because our county was in an extreme drought for most of the summer and fall - that much snow will really help. Last I knew we had been "up-graded" to severe drought - maybe this will put us up another notch. We live in a small village with no municipal water, everyone has a well, so we've had to be very careful with water usage for a long time. It would be nice to get back to "normal".

After I run downtown, I've got to start cutting out pajamas, guess I'll do that after lunch. Maybe I can get 2 or 3 done today.

Hugs, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This one just came through from mjs- appealed to my sense of humour!

Scotch?

On the first day of school, the children brought gifts for their teacher.

The supermarket manager's daughter brought the teacher a basket of assorted fruit.

The florist's son brought the teacher a bouquet of flowers.

The candy-store owner's daughter gave the teacher a pretty box of candy.

Then the liquor-store owner's son brought up a big, heavy box. The teacher lifted it up and noticed that it was leaking a little bit.. She touched a drop of the liquid with her finger and tasted it.



"Is it wine?" she guessed. "No," the boy replied. She tasted another drop and asked, "Champagne?"



"No," said the little boy, "It's a puppy."


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Good morning all. Thanks Sam for opening, opening, opening another weeks KTP! (just teasing)! Thanks too to Kate and Darowil for the summaries, always a lifeline for me. The link to the previous week will be especially helpful - thanks to whoever thought of that one.
> I started off last week keeping up quite well but by Tuesday was well behind, you were a really chatty bunch over the weekend. We have woken up to another bright sunny morning so here I sit with my breakfast trying to catch up/keep up. Yesterday was a beautiful bright sunny day and felt almost like spring ( think I'm getting ahead of things now) and not even particularly cold. Spent most of the day with a friend in Windsor which was lovely.


That's funny ????
We are having the same weather beautiful and sunny makes a nice change from the miserable rain and damp weather we had at the beginning of the week


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wow...a bit of a difference!
> The only shopping I did was on line. I bought a pro-line (the big one), Kitchen Aid mixer for my DD and future son-in-law...which I will save for the wedding. Target had them on sale for black Friday for an unbelievable $200! (If you have ever priced them, you know they are usually hundreds more). I almost never get deals, so I was pretty happy about that!


Wow! Great bargain hunting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

FranVan said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving to those who celebrate. Now that everyone has gone home and the house is back to normal, will finish up some hats for charity.


I hope you had a great Thanksgiving. Good to see new people here.

Are you Aprils neighbor?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe how the weeks fly by.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I;m glad your cheesecake came out good! The no bake cheesecake that I make when I'm lazy is: 8oz cream cheese, softened, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1/4 c. lemon juice, cream all ingredients until well combined. Pour into crust of your choice. Refrigerate.


Thank you Tami I will try that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Have them check how full the memory is as well. Mine acts up when I get the memory full. Hope that a clean up and a new battery will solve the problem for you as it did for me. There are yet 6 dozen flies to tie, but the thumb has healed enough that I can now tie again. After that, I can pick up the knitting on a hat for cancer victims..if I can remember where in the pattern I already am.


According to my iPad I have lots of memory left so that's not the problem still worth getting it checked as like you say a clean up and new battery might be just what it needs . 
Good luck with the fly tying and I hope you find your place on the pattern


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Entirely Margaret's bright idea!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Again with not adding the picture. Grrrrrrr.
> 
> Lilac blossom baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 3 mth size


Very nice, Mel. Too bad Gage is having trouble with French and Math. Both are difficult to grasp if you don't have the basics.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just crazy! Don't they realize they are in Canada!


I guess they're catering to their Asian clientele


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe how the weeks fly by.
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries.
> Mary, I read a while ago about inaccurate tape measures & rulers coming from China, I don't think their inches are different, they just don't care if the measuring devices are accurate.
> Martina, hope you are on the mend soon, maybe you will have to get out the onions or Friars Balsam we were talking about a few days ago.
> ...


I love dinner theatre. So glad you enjoyed yourself and the meal was good. I hope your DH isn't overdoing it. It's not worth it if he makes himself sick. Tell him to take a rest now and then, and you too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the beans and carmelized shallots - was it on last weeks? i didn't think i put it in twice this week. where did i make the repeat - i do try not to do that. --- sam


When I opened this week's, your recipes came up 3 times. Maybe it's just my machine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> what make you think of groundhogs day sonja - i am really curious. --- sam


I guess you didn't see the movie "Groundhog Day" with Robin Williams. He wakes up every morning repeating the activities on "Groundhog Day". I think it's a reference to your recipes coming up 3 times.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one just came through from mjs- appealed to my sense of humour!
> 
> Scotch?
> 
> ...


Good one!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> April that was a fantastic deal on the mixer. I have a Kitchen Aid but not the pro model and love it. What a wonderful wedding gift that will be. What color did you get? Mine is aqua/turquoise. Remind me, when is DD's wedding?


I just looked Gwen and the Target sale price will be offered another 14 hours...colors down to red, black and silver. 
I got a red one as that is what Amanda and Tony asked for, for kitchen items. I love the torquoise color. Mine is flat gray...Husband says it looks like a drill press! But, it was a gift and 27 years later, it is still going strong and love it. I am thinking of getting the ice cream maker attachment for my DH for Christmas! (Shhh!) :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> My dream machine! A fantastic deal for sure! I've drooled over those in the store but never seen one at that price.


Order on line from Target, Sorlenna - sale is on for another 14 hrs! Free shipping!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan is in constant contact, I am not really at liberty to say more.


Thank you, Julie. I hope she knows we are all thinking of her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one just came through from mjs- appealed to my sense of humour!
> 
> Scotch?
> 
> ...


Yikes! Funny, Julie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you had a great Thanksgiving. Good to see new people here.
> 
> Are you Aprils neighbor?


Well, we share the same country, but sadly she is about 400 miles away from me, Bonnie. But, we are all TP neighbors, right!?♡


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I opened this week's, your recipes came up 3 times. Maybe it's just my machine.


I double checked, the shallots recipe comes up three times.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Julie. I hope she knows we are all thinking of her.


Hopefully she is still reading the KTP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yikes! Funny, Julie!


 :sm16: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joan, hoping you are well. Miss you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Well, we share the same country, but sadly she is about 400 miles away from me, Bonnie. But, we are all TP neighbors, right!?♡


I saw Lancaster & thought it was nearby, looked back & see it's a different state????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh dear sonja - how did i do that. and i bet your eyes were rolling around in your head wondering what was going on. those two recipes were left since they wouldn't fit in the list above. but how i did a gwenie i have no idea. i'm sorry folks - i should have checked it better. i'll do better next time. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> Your recipes repeated 3 times I kept reading beans and caramelised shallots :sm01:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


Let her know that we respect her privacy but will continue to pray for her. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear sonja - how did i do that. and i bet your eyes were rolling around in your head wondering what was going on. those two recipes were left since they wouldn't fit in the list above. but how i did a gwenie i have no idea. i'm sorry folks - i should have checked it better. i'll do better next time. ---- sam


Sam, not to worry! We love that you try so hard for us all, we all have glitches from time to time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, love the funny????

Joan, hope you are doing OK.

My doctor changed my blood pressure medication when I was there last, I've decided it's not agreeing with me, seem to feel more nauseous each day & tired & generally crappy. I have 7 pills left if the old prescription so took one if those today & will call Monday to see Dr again. Up to now I've never felt bad from my BP problems, not impressed with this.
My friend called me this morning, wants me to go to a tea in Mervin(32 miles away). They have a dinner theatre-3 nights- there in the evening & tea & lunch with a silent auction. The proceeds go to cancer research & this afternoon the hospital staff are serving so will go & hopefully visit with coworkers I don't see often. I don't really feel like going but will suck it up & go
I may have to take a stick to Kimber???? She was chewing at my deck arrangement again???? I've giver her hell but she keeps at the red decorations


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear sonja - how did i do that. and i bet your eyes were rolling around in your head wondering what was going on. those two recipes were left since they wouldn't fit in the list above. but how i did a gwenie i have no idea. i'm sorry folks - i should have checked it better. i'll do better next time. ---- sam


No worries, minor detail????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


Please let her know we are thinking of her & wish her well


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Let her know that we respect her privacy but will continue to pray for her. Thanks for letting us know.


Will do thank you, she really is a wonderful friend to me. I've never met her in person but we "know" each other very well
and it breaks my heart that she's so ill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, love the funny????
> 
> Joan, hope you are doing OK.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Sorry Kimber is playing up.
And hoping you sort out the meds quickly, not good to feel like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This one is for you, Bonnie! from mjs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Will do thank you, she really is a wonderful friend to me. I've never met her in person but we "know" each other very well
> and it breaks my heart that she's so ill.


Many of us have not met yet we care about each other very much. It is amazing what the Internet has done to bring people from around the world together. Take care. We will look forward to seeing the beauty of your flowers during our upcoming winter months. The beauty of the flowers will be a welcome sight during our Grey, dull days.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Many of us have not met yet we care about each other very much. It is amazing what the Internet has done to bring people from around the world together. Take care. We will look forward to seeing the beauty of your flowers during our upcoming winter months. The beauty of the flowers will be a welcome sight during our Grey, dull days.


That's so kind of you thank you. Yes we sure have a special connection. Wish our whole world was as caring as we all are.
Will be a pleasure to send virtual flowers to you, over your winter.

Our little country is doing rock n roll again, 2 big aftershock quakes yesterday. One in north area called Wairoa, and one in Cook Strait near Wellington.
I think our trip south for holidays might be a very "moving" one in all probability.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for you, Bonnie! from mjs.


I love it. Saw another one with the tree on the ceiling out of pets way lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love it. Saw another one with the tree on the ceiling out of pets way lol!


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Order on line from Target, Sorlenna - sale is on for another 14 hrs! Free shipping!


Oh...tempting! But I can't blow my budget that badly buying something for myself right now. I'd feel too guilty to enjoy using it! :sm16: :sm23: :sm06:

All good thoughts for Joan heading out at full power. Sorry to hear she's so ill.

DD and I went to the grocery and I came back and got our turkey in the oven. I'll make dressing, a green bean casserole, and rice dish for the sides. He still has some pumpkin pie for dessert. It's cold today and supposed to get colder, with snow possible tomorrow night and Monday, so the comfort food should go over well. We decided to wait to go to Joann's since the quilt backing fabric and binding I want to stock up on isn't on sale until next week.

I got one sleeve down to the cuff ribbing last night, so progress there.

Hugs and blessings all around.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

FranVan said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving to those who celebrate. Now that everyone has gone home and the house is back to normal, will finish up some hats for charity.


what a pleasant surprise franvan to have you stop by for a cuppa. we love having new people join us for a cuppa and some conversation. we are here all week 24/7 - so we hope you make us a regular stop whenever you are on line. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I love it. Saw another one with the tree on the ceiling out of pets way lol!


I laughed pretty hard at that one, too. The Boys' first Christmas was an adventure! They were a few months old, still quite the kittens, and thought climbing the tree great fun...after they turned it over twice, I had to tie it to the window frame! That same year the puppy thought the "balls" on the tree were for him, so we had to take all the round ornaments off. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just may do that. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I made some french onion soup for the first time ever when Carol was visiting. It was easy and oh so good! You need to give it a try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not all labradoddles curl - some of them just get wavy. i've never seen one with straight hair - ours - i would need to check with gary - some of ours were pretty wavy but i don't remember any curly hair. i'll check with gary later. right now he is in a mood - michigan is winning over ohio state. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* I have a question about labradoodles for you since you raised several. At about what age does their fur begin to curl? When we had Gracie in for her 3rd round of boosters yesterday the vet said her fur would probably start to curl as she got older and I forgot to ask at what age. She is such a sweet pup and I'm so glad we got her. She gets along so well with all the other dogs too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she sure comes up with some good ones julie - i love this. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This one just came through from mjs- appealed to my sense of humour!
> 
> Scotch?
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> According to my iPad I have lots of memory left so that's not the problem still worth getting it checked as like you say a clean up and new battery might be just what it needs .
> Good luck with the fly tying and I hope you find your place on the pattern


I am hoping that you can get your IPad fixed. Do you have a store near you where they sell them and do repairs? I hope so. I simply took mine in and the technician was very able to discover and fix the problem. Once I got the new battery and it checked for viruses and weird files removed, it has worked like a new one. Good luck.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be there is a minute if i could - i'm not surprised it's bob that makes it - he is also a whiz at the bbq grill. it's lovely having you back on line paula. good luck on all pajamas. do you make a pair for you and bob also? --- sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I wish that we lived closer to you,Sam. Bob makes the best onion soup in the country - at least in my family"s opinion. He always makes it at Christmas time - it usually takes at least 2 days on a slow simmer before he's happy with it. He doesn't use a recipe (sorry) - just keeps tasting until it tastes right! Toasted French bread and lots of mozzarella cheese on top. Now I want some and he is out hunting - oh, well.
> 
> I have to run out - Bob went out yesterday to buy new Advent candles for the church - he came home with 4 purple candles and no pink one - so I get to brave the traffic while he's out getting wet in the woods. It's raining and a lot of our snow has melted away - I'm glad because our county was in an extreme drought for most of the summer and fall - that much snow will really help. Last I knew we had been "up-graded" to severe drought - maybe this will put us up another notch. We live in a small village with no municipal water, everyone has a well, so we've had to be very careful with water usage for a long time. It would be nice to get back to "normal".
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this might interest some of you. --- sam

What do the candles in our Advent wreath mean?

The Advent wreath, four candles on a wreath of evergreen, is shaped in a perfect circle to symbolize the eternity of God. In some churches, four purple candles, one for each week in Advent, are used with one larger white candle in the middle as the Christ candle. Other churches prefer three purple or blue candles with one candle being rose or pink, to represent joy.

While the Advent wreath with its four candles did bring light to churches, it was not to illuminate the interior as much as to symbolize the coming of Christ. The Advent wreath began in the time of the Protestant reformer Martin Luther.

During each Sunday of the Advent season, we focus on one of the four virtues Jesus brings us: Hope, Love, Joy and Peace. Others consider the lighting of the first candle to symbolize expectation, while the second symbolizes hope, the third joy and the fourth purity. The Christ candle is lit on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day reminding Christians that Jesus is the light of the world. The order and exact wording vary among churches, but the wreath continually reminds us of whom we are called to be as followers of Jesus.

http://www.umc.org/what-we-believe/what-do-the-candles-in-our-advent-wreath-mean


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I didn't know it had an ice cream attachment! What a good idea! I've got to go check into that now. My DH loves ice cream. Our anniversary is in February and that would be a good gift idea. Of course, wouldn't be on sale then. May need to go check it out myself.



oneapril said:


> I just looked Gwen and the Target sale price will be offered another 14 hours...colors down to red, black and silver.
> I got a red one as that is what Amanda and Tony asked for, for kitchen items. I love the torquoise color. Mine is flat gray...Husband says it looks like a drill press! But, it was a gift and 27 years later, it is still going strong and love it. I am thinking of getting the ice cream maker attachment for my DH for Christmas! (Shhh!) :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no liz - i goofed big time. --- sam



budasha said:


> When I opened this week's, your recipes came up 3 times. Maybe it's just my machine.


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i have never seen that movie. i get the connection now. --- sam



budasha said:


> I guess you didn't see the movie "Groundhog Day" with Robin Williams. He wakes up every morning repeating the activities on "Groundhog Day". I think it's a reference to your recipes coming up 3 times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes it does julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I double checked, the shallots recipe comes up three times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming her way to surround her in warm healing goodness. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a problem Sam....gave us a chuckle and goodness knows we all enjoy a good chuckle!


thewren said:


> oh dear sonja - how did i do that. and i bet your eyes were rolling around in your head wondering what was going on. those two recipes were left since they wouldn't fit in the list above. but how i did a gwenie i have no idea. i'm sorry folks - i should have checked it better. i'll do better next time. ---- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely respect that Fan. Please give her my love and let her know she is in my prayers.


Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can hardly wait to show that to heidi although the dogs pretty much leave the decorations along. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for you, Bonnie! from mjs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Jut caught up. 

Fan thank you for passing along our well wishes for Joan. We do love her and respect her privacy. 
Prayers that she will be well soon. 

Sam french onion soup is delicious. I hope you get the opportunity to try it. 

Cast on last night for the matching hat☺

Gage went to his dad's this morning for a couple hours. Was nice for them to spend time together and me have a bit of quiet time. 

Will check in later.????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. Gracie's fur is getting a bit wavy on her back. Cutest thing is the little tufts of fur that hang down from the corners of her mouth and the fluffy layer all over looks like peach fuzz.


thewren said:


> not all labradoddles curl - some of them just get wavy. i've never seen one with straight hair - ours - i would need to check with gary - some of ours were pretty wavy but i don't remember any curly hair. i'll check with gary later. right now he is in a mood - michigan is winning over ohio state. lol --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful fan - and i bet they smell just as good. --- sam



Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny sorlenna - heidi had the same problem when they had cats in the house. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I laughed pretty hard at that one, too. The Boys' first Christmas was an adventure! They were a few months old, still quite the kittens, and thought climbing the tree great fun...after they turned it over twice, I had to tie it to the window frame! That same year the puppy thought the "balls" on the tree were for him, so we had to take all the round ornaments off. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have added - they do shed - in various amounts. poodles don't shed so it depends on how much poodle genes they have as to how they shed. if you have had a lab you know they shed - big time. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sam. Gracie's fur is getting a bit wavy on her back. Cutest thing is the little tufts of fur that hang down from the corners of her mouth and the fluffy layer all over looks like peach fuzz.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam, just say Ohio State won in double overtime. Know Gary is smiling now!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


Thank you Fan - I am glad she has you to share with. Prayers for Joan.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, not to worry! We love that you try so hard for us all, we all have glitches from time to time!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


So beautiful! Thanks, Fan!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> not all labradoddles curl - some of them just get wavy. i've never seen one with straight hair - ours - i would need to check with gary - some of ours were pretty wavy but i don't remember any curly hair. i'll check with gary later. right now he is in a mood - michigan is winning over ohio state. lol --- sam


What is it with men and sport . Youngest got himself all worked up because his team were winning 2-0 then gave 2 penalties away and ended up drawing . He then asked if we were taking the dog for a walk . I asked if mishka and I would need earplugs :sm02: but it was ok he can't stay in a mood for more than 2 seconds :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I double checked, the shallots recipe comes up three times.


Thanks for checking.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joan, hoping you are well. Miss you.


Same goes for me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh dear sonja - how did i do that. and i bet your eyes were rolling around in your head wondering what was going on. those two recipes were left since they wouldn't fit in the list above. but how i did a gwenie i have no idea. i'm sorry folks - i should have checked it better. i'll do better next time. ---- sam


It's really okay Sam. We didn't really mind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I am hoping that you can get your IPad fixed. Do you have a store near you where they sell them and do repairs? I hope so. I simply took mine in and the technician was very able to discover and fix the problem. Once I got the new battery and it checked for viruses and weird files removed, it has worked like a new one. Good luck.


Middle son has a friend who works for them . He will ask him to take a look at it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


Thanks for letting us know Fan. She's in our prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, love the funny????
> 
> Joan, hope you are doing OK.
> 
> ...


Hopefully your trip to the theatre will lift your spirits and make you feel better. Can you put something distasteful to her on your decoration? I don't know if cayenne would be harmful to her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for you, Bonnie! from mjs.


So cute. "It wasn't me!"


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's so kind of you thank you. Yes we sure have a special connection. Wish our whole world was as caring as we all are.
> Will be a pleasure to send virtual flowers to you, over your winter.
> 
> Our little country is doing rock n roll again, 2 big aftershock quakes yesterday. One in north area called Wairoa, and one in Cook Strait near Wellington.
> I think our trip south for holidays might be a very "moving" one in all probability.


That's not good. Stay safe during your travels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


How gorgeous. Wish I could smell them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

FranVan said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving to those who celebrate. Now that everyone has gone home and the house is back to normal, will finish up some hats for charity.


Welcom FranVan! Hope you will join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I will try that


You are welcome.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I just looked Gwen and the Target sale price will be offered another 14 hours...colors down to red, black and silver.
> I got a red one as that is what Amanda and Tony asked for, for kitchen items. I love the torquoise color. Mine is flat gray...Husband says it looks like a drill press! But, it was a gift and 27 years later, it is still going strong and love it. I am thinking of getting the ice cream maker attachment for my DH for Christmas! (Shhh!) :sm09:


I have a cream color 4.5 quart. I use it almost every week to make bread. In fact it's time to go turn the oven up to bake it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that certainly will save the day. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam, just say Ohio State won in double overtime. Know Gary is smiling now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gary would have been in a mood the rest of the day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> What is it with men and sport . Youngest got himself all worked up because his team were winning 2-0 then gave 2 penalties away and ended up drawing . He then asked if we were taking the dog for a walk . I asked if mishka and I would need earplugs :sm02: but it was ok he can't stay in a mood for more than 2 seconds :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


You're a good friend Fan, of course she needs to concentrate on getting better. Just give her all my love and let her know we are thinking of her and miss her. Sending tons of healing thoughts and hugs her way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope it is an easy fix. and soon. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> Middle son has a friend who works for them . He will ask him to take a look at it


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good grief, my Gateway has a virus, so I have to take that to it to the doctor on Monday, I'm on my old Dell now, I checked and my firewall is working so shouldn't be a problem. 
Unfortunately Knitting Paradise isn't a secure site, so virus' can come through. Oh well...
Hopefully they'll be able to get it fixed without a problem and I won't get a virus on this computer. 
Okay, now to get caught up with you all, I need to relax, I'm exhausted after that. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yes it does julie. --- sam


BUT it is the first time I can recall it happening to you Sam- no worries!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i can hardly wait to show that to heidi although the dogs pretty much leave the decorations along. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Will do thank you, she really is a wonderful friend to me. I've never met her in person but we "know" each other very well
> and it breaks my heart that she's so ill.


sending gentle hugs and know that the prayer warriors are at work. Many of us are survivors of serious illnesses and share that strength with you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


Lovely flowers again Fan. If you can keep posting pictures like that at regular intervals it will help our winter along no end. thanks!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


Please let her know that she is always in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, not to worry! We love that you try so hard for us all, we all have glitches from time to time!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, love the funny????
> 
> Joan, hope you are doing OK.
> 
> ...


Have you tried putting moth balls around the arrangement?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh...tempting! But I can't blow my budget that badly buying something for myself right now. I'd feel too guilty to enjoy using it! :sm16: :sm23: :sm06:
> 
> All good thoughts for Joan heading out at full power. Sorry to hear she's so ill.
> 
> ...


Put the mixer on your Christmas list in big letters with a note that sale ends tonight!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


Beautiful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this might interest some of you. --- sam
> 
> What do the candles in our Advent wreath mean?
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't know it had an ice cream attachment! What a good idea! I've got to go check into that now. My DH loves ice cream. Our anniversary is in February and that would be a good gift idea. Of course, wouldn't be on sale then. May need to go check it out myself.


If it's on sale, buy it now and put it away for February.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Put the mixer in your Christmas list in big letters with a note that sale ends tonight!


We don't do gifts, but that's a good thought! :sm02: I do have a working stand mixer (which I bought myself for Christmas a few years ago), just not that fancy. :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good grief, my Gateway has a virus, so I have to take that to it to the doctor on Monday, I'm on my old Dell now, I checked and my firewall is working so shouldn't be a problem.
> Unfortunately Knitting Paradise isn't a secure site, so virus' can come through. Oh well...
> Hopefully they'll be able to get it fixed without a problem and I won't get a virus on this computer.
> Okay, now to get caught up with you all, I need to relax, I'm exhausted after that. lol


Not good. Hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


LOL!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, thank you for update on Joan. Healing energy sent her way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We don't do gifts, but that's a good thought! :sm02: I do have a working stand mixer (which I bought myself for Christmas a few years ago), just not that fancy. :sm23:


Mine isn't that fancy either. It works good and we have the grinder attachment for it, but it's a bit small for some of the things I make in it, even in single batches. I would like the pasta attachment though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start Sam and friends.
> 
> I went shopping for a little bit today. I got shorts for Matthew and dress pants for DS #1 and some shirts for DH and me. I did buy yarn today as well.
> 
> I have been working on scrubbies and felt like I was knitting forever. Check out the differences between these.


Wow, that's a big difference, that would indeed make it seem like you were knitting much longer than necessary.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, thank you for update on Joan. Healing energy sent her way.


Thank you she knows and she's most grateful for your prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, I finished the Light and Up shawl, I'll post pics after I get it blocked and the tassels added. I started on the Architexture shawl last night, had to rip back a row and a half, messed up a M1L, oh well, just a little booboo. lol
I forgot how much I love this computer, it types so nice and has a 17 inch screen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, all!
> Well, DD#1 talked me into a trip to the mall this morning. Wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. Managed to get a few things, but then we went back to Beth's, got on the computer and spent a lot of money. I will wander out over the next week or two and pick up a few more things. I'll probably start cutting out pajamas tomorrow. Not looking forward to that - I love to sew, but don't enjoy cutting stuff out. I'll also get the recipes I promised after I get a good night's sleep - if I tried to do it now, it would be a mess.
> Going to get some dinner and go to bed early - spending money makes me tired!!!!


Glad it wasn't as bad as expected, makes me tired too, but I'll do it every chance I get. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It has been 5*C here today and Matthew is still wearing t-shirt and shorts. He would prefer we not run the heat either but not his choice.


LOL! Not me, it's been about 56F here today and my toes are cold.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks Sam and ladies. Too full of cold to eat much, slice of toast this a.m. Half bowl of soup for lunch and I've just managed two more small slices of toast and feel full. Want to sleep but when I lie down I start coughing. Will read and watch tv till too tired to stay awake .prayers for all in need and all take care.


I hope you are feeling better soon, it's awful to try to sleep and just cough, would it help to prop up on pillows to sleep? 
Hugs


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine isn't that fancy either. It works good and we have the grinder attachment for it, but it's a bit small for some of the things I make in it, even in single batches. I would like the pasta attachment though.


I have two sizes of glass bowls and my old stainless bowls that went with the mixer I had before this one (which I killed making divinity!) also fit, so it's capable enough. I love my dough hooks but other than beaters those are the only attachments I have. I realized I could actually use a small hand mixer, as mine burned out and I didn't replace it...so have to drag out the big one for small jobs or mix by hand. Those are super cheap, but I forget I need one unless I'm in the middle of making something! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Have them check how full the memory is as well. Mine acts up when I get the memory full. Hope that a clean up and a new battery will solve the problem for you as it did for me. There are yet 6 dozen flies to tie, but the thumb has healed enough that I can now tie again. After that, I can pick up the knitting on a hat for cancer victims..if I can remember where in the pattern I already am.


6 Dozen she says, like it's a walk in no big thing. lol 
How long does it take to tie one? I'm with Julie, sounds like a lot. 
Yay for knitting again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have two sizes of glass bowls and my old stainless bowls that went with the mixer I had before this one (which I killed making divinity!) also fit, so it's capable enough. I love my dough hooks but other than beaters those are the only attachments I have. I realized I could actually use a small hand mixer, as mine burned out and I didn't replace it...so have to drag out the big one for small jobs or mix by hand. Those are super cheap, but I forget I need one unless I'm in the middle of making something! :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all.????
> 
> Another Friday. Jeez the days are flying by. ????
> 
> ...


A quiet day is a good thing, good that Gage is progressing well, I hope that he's able to get the French and Math a bit more easily.
Adorable dress, the rest of the set will be lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> For those in the USA, a dollar bill measures 6.1 inches long. In a pinch you can use a dollar bill to measure with.


I remember hearing that before somewhere, great to know.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wow...a bit of a difference!
> The only shopping I did was on line. I bought a pro-line (the big one), Kitchen Aid mixer for my DD and future son-in-law...which I will save for the wedding. Target had them on sale for black Friday for an unbelievable $200! (If you have ever priced them, you know they are usually hundreds more). I almost never get deals, so I was pretty happy about that!


Holy Moly!!! That is a great, spectacular, terrific price!! I LOVE my Kitchen Aid, what a lovely gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FranVan said:


> Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving to those who celebrate. Now that everyone has gone home and the house is back to normal, will finish up some hats for charity.


Nice to see you, hope you pop in whenever you have time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one just came through from mjs- appealed to my sense of humour!
> 
> Scotch?
> 
> ...


 :sm06: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I just looked Gwen and the Target sale price will be offered another 14 hours...colors down to red, black and silver.
> I got a red one as that is what Amanda and Tony asked for, for kitchen items. I love the torquoise color. Mine is flat gray...Husband says it looks like a drill press! But, it was a gift and 27 years later, it is still going strong and love it. I am thinking of getting the ice cream maker attachment for my DH for Christmas! (Shhh!) :sm09:


Oh wow, if you get him the ice cream attachment, be sure to let us know how you like it, I want one for mine but having someone else that likes it will make it that much more likely that I'll get one. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


Thank you Fan, that is all understandable, we'll keep praying for a full and rapid recovery. Give her virtual hugs for us please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, love the funny????
> 
> Joan, hope you are doing OK.
> 
> ...


Oh yuck! I hope the doc gets your meds fixed, it's not good for it to be giving you problems. 
The tea sounds like fun, hopefully you'll feel more the thing when you get there. 
Poor Kimber, silly pup. lol


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would be there is a minute if i could - i'm not surprised it's bob that makes it - he is also a whiz at the bbq grill. it's lovely having you back on line paula. good luck on all pajamas. do you make a pair for you and bob also? --- sam


Bob is a very good cook - last winter when I was sick, he cooked, did dishes and laundry, cleaned and waited on me hand and foot for about 6 weeks. He cooks breakfast on the weekends, and usually does the dishes after I cook dinner. I sure picked a good man! :sm02: :sm24:

No, just the kids get pjs, by the time I do theirs, I don't want to do any more till the next year :sm09: !!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for you, Bonnie! from mjs.


LOLOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


Ohhh, pretty, I don't know how their scent is, but they smell lovely to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I laughed pretty hard at that one, too. The Boys' first Christmas was an adventure! They were a few months old, still quite the kittens, and thought climbing the tree great fun...after they turned it over twice, I had to tie it to the window frame! That same year the puppy thought the "balls" on the tree were for him, so we had to take all the round ornaments off. :sm02:


LOL! The first Christmas we had Ivy, he turned the tree over twice also, second time he broke all the glass balls, I tied it to the ceiling every year after that. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I sure hope David comes home soon, I'm getting hungry, he decided he wants Chinese for dinner, lol, maybe the measure difference has something to do with how you always get alot of food when you go to a Chinese restaraunt. lol
I'm not in the mood so will order a small pizza I think, both places are across the street from each other so I can pick both up at the same time, quite easily.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is for you, Bonnie! from mjs.


???????? I'm sure that would happen here if she were allowed in the living room ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's so kind of you thank you. Yes we sure have a special connection. Wish our whole world was as caring as we all are.
> Will be a pleasure to send virtual flowers to you, over your winter.
> 
> Our little country is doing rock n roll again, 2 big aftershock quakes yesterday. One in north area called Wairoa, and one in Cook Strait near Wellington.
> I think our trip south for holidays might be a very "moving" one in all probability.


Oh, no, hope hope there's not too much damage & no injuries.
Any worries of tsunamis?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


Wow! So pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hopefully your trip to the theatre will lift your spirits and make you feel better. Can you put something distasteful to her on your decoration? I don't know if cayenne would be harmful to her.


I forgot about that bitter apple spray I got, will do that. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mine isn't that fancy either. It works good and we have the grinder attachment for it, but it's a bit small for some of the things I make in it, even in single batches. I would like the pasta attachment though.


I've looked at that but thought I would have to make a lot of pasta to make it okay. 
I have the grinder & salad maker & for the price I'm not impressed, I think my old Oster worked much better


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished the hat to match the dress. Next I will do the booties. ☺

Lilac blossom baby hat☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have two sizes of glass bowls and my old stainless bowls that went with the mixer I had before this one (which I killed making divinity!) also fit, so it's capable enough. I love my dough hooks but other than beaters those are the only attachments I have. I realized I could actually use a small hand mixer, as mine burned out and I didn't replace it...so have to drag out the big one for small jobs or mix by hand. Those are super cheap, but I forget I need one unless I'm in the middle of making something! :sm23:


I used to have a little Black & Decker rechargeable mixer/hand blender that was great for small jobs but after a year the battery wouldn't stay charged & I got a new battery but it didn't last either???? I even bought a second one but the same problem with it. It only cost $15 &would have been wonderful if the batteries were good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought this might interest some of you. --- sam
> 
> What do the candles in our Advent wreath mean?
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing that, I found it interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I didn't know it had an ice cream attachment! What a good idea! I've got to go check into that now. My DH loves ice cream. Our anniversary is in February and that would be a good gift idea. Of course, wouldn't be on sale then. May need to go check it out myself.


Yes, I saw it earlier this year when we were in Herbergers. lol I WANT one. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! The first Christmas we had Ivy, he turned the tree over twice also, second time he broke all the glass balls, I tied it to the ceiling every year after that. lol


I don't really have to worry about anyone upsetting my tree but I still always tie it to the door behind where I put it just in case


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What is it with men and sport . Youngest got himself all worked up because his team were winning 2-0 then gave 2 penalties away and ended up drawing . He then asked if we were taking the dog for a walk . I asked if mishka and I would need earplugs :sm02: but it was ok he can't stay in a mood for more than 2 seconds :sm09:


LOL! 
David says I get too loud when our team makes a winning touchdown, the dogs started barking from 3 streets over. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Put the mixer on your Christmas list in big letters with a note that sale ends tonight!


LOL! Great idea though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Not good. Hope it's fixed soon.


Me too, but at least I have a good back up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up and dinner has been ordered, so I'm off to pick it all up so we can come home and eat, my tummies trying to eat it's way out. See you all in a while.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The turkey came out good...now dealing with the aftermath! Heh. We'll have plenty for various dishes through theweek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? I'm sure that would happen here if she were allowed in the living room ????


 :sm24: I wondered!?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's so kind of you thank you. Yes we sure have a special connection. Wish our whole world was as caring as we all are.
> Will be a pleasure to send virtual flowers to you, over your winter.
> 
> Our little country is doing rock n roll again, 2 big aftershock quakes yesterday. One in north area called Wairoa, and one in Cook Strait near Wellington.
> I think our trip south for holidays might be a very "moving" one in all probability.


Here's hoping that the rocking and rolling stops soon!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The turkey came out good...now dealing with the aftermath! Heh. We'll have plenty for various dishes through theweek


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've looked at that but thought I would have to make a lot of pasta to make it okay.
> I have the grinder & salad maker & for the price I'm not impressed, I think my old Oster worked much better


The one I had before was a small stand mixer that wasn't much more than a hand mixer. I don't bake much most of the time other than bread, except when I get craving cookies, or at Christmas. I haven't priced the pasta attachment to see how bad it is. My niece uses hers all the time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, but at least I have a good back up.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


Beautiful flowers. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm caught up and dinner has been ordered, so I'm off to pick it all up so we can come home and eat, my tummies trying to eat it's way out. See you all in a while.


I ordered dinner a few days ago so DH made a lovely beef and vegetable soup. I cut up the rest of the celery and onion left over from Thanksgiving meal and then I cut up carrots and a green bell pepper to go into the soup. I also cut up the rest of the potatoes that we had and DH cooked the stew meat from the butcher shop. He also added corn and green beans to the pot. He made a huge pot of it. I am loving it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 6 Dozen she says, like it's a walk in no big thing. lol
> How long does it take to tie one? I'm with Julie, sounds like a lot.
> Yay for knitting again!


The Christmas box has 13 flies in it and I make 24 boxes each year. They are given away to friends and also sold occasionally to some old customers. I got 1 dozen tied today so only have 5 dozen left to tie, one more dozen of the current pattern, grouse and pink (you can see it online). This means there are only 2 more patterns, 2 doz each to tie. When I see the beautiful socks, hats, children sweaters and Ganseys knit by the people on this forum, my tying is tiny by comparison. I had a set back when my thumb didn't work, thus am playing catch up, but so far, all is going well. Each pattern takes a different amount of time, depending on how intricate the pattern is and how many different types of material are tied to the hook, and, of course, the size of the hook. Generally, the really tiny and the great big hooks take more time. .

Thanks for caring.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bob is a very good cook - last winter when I was sick, he cooked, did dishes and laundry, cleaned and waited on me hand and foot for about 6 weeks. He cooks breakfast on the weekends, and usually does the dishes after I cook dinner. I sure picked a good man! :sm02: :sm24:
> 
> No, just the kids get pjs, by the time I do theirs, I don't want to do any more till the next year :sm09: !!


He is certainly a keeper. He and Don have been great helpers at the KAP gatherings. I think they have just as much fun as we do.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, happy tying! 6 dozen of anything would seem overwhelming to me. You go lady.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I ordered dinner a few days ago so DH made a lovely beef and vegetable soup. I cut up the rest of the celery and onion left over from Thanksgiving meal and then I cut up carrots and a green bell pepper to go into the soup. I also cut up the rest of the potatoes that we had and DH cooked the stew meat from the butcher shop. He also added corn and green beans to the pot. He made a huge pot of it. I am loving it.


It sounds delicious. I got a bag of veggies labeled southwest mix with corn, black beans, etc., specifically for making soup. I'm sure I'll have other bits of veggies to throw in, or I might save them for my pot pie. Love pot pie after Thanksgiving.

The leftovers are put away and the dishes washed. Whew. How did I do it when I had 12-14 for a meal?! Oh, right, I had kids to help. :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The Christmas box has 13 flies in it and I make 24 boxes each year. They are given away to friends and also sold occasionally to some old customers. I got 1 dozen tied today so only have 5 dozen left to tie, one more dozen of the current pattern, grouse and pink (you can see it online). This means there are only 2 more patterns, 2 doz each to tie. When I see the beautiful socks, hats, children sweaters and Ganseys knit by the people on this forum, my tying is tiny by comparison. I had a set back when my thumb didn't work, thus am playing catch up, but so far, all is going well. Each pattern takes a different amount of time, depending on how intricate the pattern is and how many different types of material are tied to the hook, and, of course, the size of the hook. Generally, the really tiny and the great big hooks take more time. .
> 
> Thanks for caring.


We're all dedicated to our crafts, and yes, it does sound like a lot, but if you enjoy it, it goes by fast. When I count all the hats I make through a year, I'm always surprised there are so many. This year I'll donate about 70, not including the ones for kids and grandkids and friends...I really am addicted to making them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I ordered dinner a few days ago so DH made a lovely beef and vegetable soup. I cut up the rest of the celery and onion left over from Thanksgiving meal and then I cut up carrots and a green bell pepper to go into the soup. I also cut up the rest of the potatoes that we had and DH cooked the stew meat from the butcher shop. He also added corn and green beans to the pot. He made a huge pot of it. I am loving it.


YUM! The big pot of soup I made last night was gone by the time I got home, it's a good thing I ate a bowl before I left. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The Christmas box has 13 flies in it and I make 24 boxes each year. They are given away to friends and also sold occasionally to some old customers. I got 1 dozen tied today so only have 5 dozen left to tie, one more dozen of the current pattern, grouse and pink (you can see it online). This means there are only 2 more patterns, 2 doz each to tie. When I see the beautiful socks, hats, children sweaters and Ganseys knit by the people on this forum, my tying is tiny by comparison. I had a set back when my thumb didn't work, thus am playing catch up, but so far, all is going well. Each pattern takes a different amount of time, depending on how intricate the pattern is and how many different types of material are tied to the hook, and, of course, the size of the hook. Generally, the really tiny and the great big hooks take more time. .
> 
> Thanks for caring.


Wow, I'm impressed with how fast you get them done, I have watched a couple youtube videos with David, but it just amazes me how fast you tie them, I can believe the tiny and huge ones take longer, looking at the tiny ones David buys, I wonder how you manage to get a fly on those little itty bitty hooks. 
They are definitely an art form in themselves, every time I see one, I think how talented you have to be to be making something like that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is certainly a keeper. He and Don have been great helpers at the KAP gatherings. I think they have just as much fun as we do.


They sure are! I don't know what we would do without them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is certainly a keeper. He and Don have been great helpers at the KAP gatherings. I think they have just as much fun as we do.


Trust me. They certainly do!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Trust me. They certainly do!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> YUM! The big pot of soup I made last night was gone by the time I got home, it's a good thing I ate a bowl before I left. lol


We will probably make a few more meals from our pot. Matthew does not eat soup so it is shared among 3 people in the family. Matthew ate a turkey quesadilla tonight and turkey alfredo with penne noodles last night. He loves the turkey leftovers and treats it like chicken. I was glad to have home made soup tonight. I am going to try to get some rest. I was up last night with acid reflux so I sat up and knitted for an hour last night. Good thing it is only garter stitch as I started falling asleep while I was knitting.

I hope the earthquake activity in New Zealand stops so people can relax and get some good sleep there as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will probably make a few more meals from our pot. Matthew does not eat soup so it is shared among 3 people in the family. Matthew ate a turkey quesadilla tonight and turkey alfredo with penne noodles last night. He loves the turkey leftovers and treats it like chicken. I was glad to have home made soup tonight. I am going to try to get some rest. I was up last night with acid reflux so I sat up and knitted for an hour last night. Good thing it is only garter stitch as I started falling asleep while I was knitting.
> 
> I hope the earthquake activity in New Zealand stops so people can relax and get some good sleep there as well.


Judging from the amount of alerts I am getting still, that is unlikely, Mary, but mostly they are less intense.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Judging from the amount of alerts I am getting still, that is unlikely, Mary, but mostly they are less intense.


Sorry to hear that. How close is the activity to your daughter?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sorry to hear that. How close is the activity to your daughter?


A bit to the north of her- but enough that when the big one happened two weeks ago, when she got up to check the children, she could not stand upright. However I gather they had no damage- they seem to be built on a firm piece of ground.

Even as I was typing the above another alert came in- some people get very scared, Bronwen seems determined to survive. But it does take a toll.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hoping mother earth calms down soon and all in NZ are safe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just what I did Tami. Great minds think alike!


tami_ohio said:


> If it's on sale, buy it now and put it away for February.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hat is just too cute Melody.


gagesmom said:


> Just finished the hat to match the dress. Next I will do the booties. ☺
> 
> Lilac blossom baby hat☺


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We're all dedicated to our crafts, and yes, it does sound like a lot, but if you enjoy it, it goes by fast. When I count all the hats I make through a year, I'm always surprised there are so many. This year I'll donate about 70, not including the ones for kids and grandkids and friends...I really am addicted to making them.


Wow! That's a lot of hats. Where do you donate them? I should really try to do more of them but when between projects I usually do mitts


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would love to see pictures of the flies you tie.


flyty1n said:


> The Christmas box has 13 flies in it and I make 24 boxes each year. They are given away to friends and also sold occasionally to some old customers. I got 1 dozen tied today so only have 5 dozen left to tie, one more dozen of the current pattern, grouse and pink (you can see it online). This means there are only 2 more patterns, 2 doz each to tie. When I see the beautiful socks, hats, children sweaters and Ganseys knit by the people on this forum, my tying is tiny by comparison. I had a set back when my thumb didn't work, thus am playing catch up, but so far, all is going well. Each pattern takes a different amount of time, depending on how intricate the pattern is and how many different types of material are tied to the hook, and, of course, the size of the hook. Generally, the really tiny and the great big hooks take more time. .
> 
> Thanks for caring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit to the north of her- but enough that when the big one happened two weeks ago, when she got up to check the children, she could not stand upright. However I gather they had no damage- they seem to be built on a firm piece of ground.
> 
> Even as I was typing the above another alert came in- some people get very scared, Bronwen seems determined to survive. But it does take a toll.


I'm sure it makes everyone nervous to have the ground shake under you. I hope it stops soon. Maybe it's better to have several smaller shakes rather than a really big one?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The Christmas box has 13 flies in it and I make 24 boxes each year. They are given away to friends and also sold occasionally to some old customers. I got 1 dozen tied today so only have 5 dozen left to tie, one more dozen of the current pattern, grouse and pink (you can see it online). This means there are only 2 more patterns, 2 doz each to tie. When I see the beautiful socks, hats, children sweaters and Ganseys knit by the people on this forum, my tying is tiny by comparison. I had a set back when my thumb didn't work, thus am playing catch up, but so far, all is going well. Each pattern takes a different amount of time, depending on how intricate the pattern is and how many different types of material are tied to the hook, and, of course, the size of the hook. Generally, the really tiny and the great big hooks take more time. .
> 
> Thanks for caring.


My oldest son tried doing some when he was young but mist people don't use flies here. He now makes lead balls with larger hooks attached, then he paints the balls (heads) & puts rubber frog leg things(they have a proper name but I don't know what it is) on them so when in the water they look like they are swimming.

Hope you get your boxes done soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All the talk of mixers I want to share that I have my mom's sunbeam mixer she got in 1944/45 when she & dad first married. It still works! I also have the one my aunt also got; same year and brand & style. It also works. It will be interesting to see how long my kitchen aid lasts. 

Tomorrow I'll be fixing our turkey dinner with all the trimmings. Hannah really wanted dressing/stuffing that I make and we all wanted some turkey and leftovers so I will be putting it all together tomorrow. Hannah's boyfriend will be joining us for dinner which will be around 6:30 pm. 

I really need to get busy knitting on the Heavenly Throw I'm doing for oldest DD for Christmas. Dates have changed for our family get together yet again and now looking at needing everything done by Dec. 19th (a Monday), so instead of having almost a month longer I now have just a tad over 3 weeks and just not interested in working on it. Ho-hum....hopefully the desire to knit will kick in real, real soon. I, like many others, have to really fight depression this time of year and I think all the having to juggle around everyone elses plans (work, travel, birthdays, other activities) has just worn on my attitude. Anyway, will get my big girl panties pulled up and force myself into a positive frame of mind and "get 'er done".


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It sounds delicious. I got a bag of veggies labeled southwest mix with corn, black beans, etc., specifically for making soup. I'm sure I'll have other bits of veggies to throw in, or I might save them for my pot pie. Love pot pie after Thanksgiving.
> 
> The leftovers are put away and the dishes washed. Whew. How did I do it when I had 12-14 for a meal?! Oh, right, I had kids to help. :sm04:


I love pot pies, I made a bunch after our Thanksgiving & some beef ones too. We had some for lunch today, I find them handy when I dont know when DH is coming for meals, I can cook them & he can eat whenever. Tonight I made mini cheese stuffed meatloafs & baked potatoes, another meal that can wait for him although he showed up only at 7 so that wasn't too bad, he's gone back out , last night it was 11:30 when he got in, hope he's a little earlier tonight

I was thinking of making some meat filled buns of some kind tomorrow, I'll have to dig out a recipe. I have both burger & ham in the fridge so will see what I can find unless someone has a good one to share?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished the booties. 

Think I am off to bed shortly. 

Will check in later if still up. If not I will see you tomorrow


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie both of you are such hard workers. As someone else posted, I hope he can get it all done soon and get some well deserved rest.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I love pot pies, I made a bunch after our Thanksgiving & some beef ones too. We had some for lunch today, I find them handy when I dont know when DH is coming for meals, I can cook them & he can eat whenever. Tonight I made mini cheese stuffed meatloafs & baked potatoes, another meal that can wait for him although he showed up only at 7 so that wasn't too bad, he's gone back out , last night it was 11:30 when he got in, hope he's a little earlier tonight


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, that was fast! What an adorable outfit this all makes too. Do you have anyone in mind to give it to?


gagesmom said:


> Just finished the booties.
> 
> Think I am off to bed shortly.
> 
> Will check in later if still up. If not I will see you tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the booties.
> 
> Think I am off to bed shortly.
> 
> Will check in later if still up. If not I will see you tomorrow


So cute, Melody, what a nice set it will make.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow, that was fast! What an adorable outfit this all makes too. Do you have anyone in mind to give it to?


No i dont????


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I;m glad your cheesecake came out good! The no bake cheesecake that I make when I'm lazy is: 8oz cream cheese, softened, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1/4 c. lemon juice, cream all ingredients until well combined. Pour into crust of your choice. Refrigerate.


And put a can of Cherry Pie filling on top! I have this recipe!

June


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> And put a can of Cherry Pie filling on top! I have this recipe!
> 
> June


Oh yummy now you're talking I love cheesecake! I use that easy recipe too, but I put dissolved gelatine through it so it doesn't go too soft and gooey, and sets well. Love the cherry topping mmmmm.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam, not to worry! We love that you try so hard for us all, we all have glitches from time to time!


I was having problems with KP yesterday too...lots of lag..thought it was my computer! You probably pushed Enter 3 times to get it to go..and when it finally worked, it posted 3 times!

June


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We will probably make a few more meals from our pot. Matthew does not eat soup so it is shared among 3 people in the family. Matthew ate a turkey quesadilla tonight and turkey alfredo with penne noodles last night. He loves the turkey leftovers and treats it like chicken. I was glad to have home made soup tonight. I am going to try to get some rest. I was up last night with acid reflux so I sat up and knitted for an hour last night. Good thing it is only garter stitch as I started falling asleep while I was knitting.
> 
> I hope the earthquake activity in New Zealand stops so people can relax and get some good sleep there as well.


I agree, I love turkey leftovers, and a sandwich with mayo and cranberry sauce, yum. 
I hope you don't have reflux tonight and can sleep, I do that sometimes, fall asleep while knitting. 
I also hope that the ground settles down in New Zealand, it has to be nerve rattling at this point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, I hope you are able to get everything done, wow, nothing like cutting your time in over half, that's a bit depressing in itself. Awesome on getting the ice cream attachment, hopefully your Kitchen Aid will last as long or longer than your moms and aunts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just knitting along on the Architexture, I'm enjoying it, it's not as bad as I thought the pattern was going to be with all the different pattern changes. I'll take a picture when I get a little farther along on it. I've only got about 3 inches done now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hoping mother earth calms down soon and all in NZ are safe.


Our big news tonight was a boating tragedy on the Kaipara Harbour Bar- 11 people aboard, and it seems only 3 survivers. Between Natural Disasters, and man's folly a lot will remember this November.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and our hock shops love to see them. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Trust me. They certainly do!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

6pm news on tv coming through, Fidel Castro of Cuba has passed away, a formidable figure on the world stage.
Also heard today that the lady who played Mrs Brady of the Brady bunch show, Florence Henderson has also passed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it makes everyone nervous to have the ground shake under you. I hope it stops soon. Maybe it's better to have several smaller shakes rather than a really big one?


The Seismologists are concerned, there is some major shifting of the plates going on. It's a waiting game.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have some inkling of how you are feeling gwen. the holidays always bring their own kind of depression. i have worked on the baby blanket but really have no burning desire to pick up the needles and finish it. but i will get it done so i can take it with me when we go to indianapolis next month for rebecca's wedding. i have really no memories of christmas at home - when we were living at the old folks home mother would come donwstair (she was a nurse) and dad would come in from the office - ten minutes max and they were back at work and i was alone in the apartment for the rest of the day. i'll just me glad when the first of january rolls around. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> All the talk of mixers I want to share that I have my mom's sunbeam mixer she got in 1944/45 when she & dad first married. It still works! I also have the one my aunt also got; same year and brand & style. It also works. It will be interesting to see how long my kitchen aid lasts.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be fixing our turkey dinner with all the trimmings. Hannah really wanted dressing/stuffing that I make and we all wanted some turkey and leftovers so I will be putting it all together tomorrow. Hannah's boyfriend will be joining us for dinner which will be around 6:30 pm.
> 
> I really need to get busy knitting on the Heavenly Throw I'm doing for oldest DD for Christmas. Dates have changed for our family get together yet again and now looking at needing everything done by Dec. 19th (a Monday), so instead of having almost a month longer I now have just a tad over 3 weeks and just not interested in working on it. Ho-hum....hopefully the desire to knit will kick in real, real soon. I, like many others, have to really fight depression this time of year and I think all the having to juggle around everyone elses plans (work, travel, birthdays, other activities) has just worn on my attitude. Anyway, will get my big girl panties pulled up and force myself into a positive frame of mind and "get 'er done".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would just make a bread dough - after it's first rising you can separate it into ten or twelve balls - roll them out in a circle - a good splotch of filling - fold over and seal wth a fork. let rise the second time - brush with butter - bake at 350° for twenty minutes or so. or you could do the same thing with little tart pans. i don't think you really need recipe. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I love pot pies, I made a bunch after our Thanksgiving & some beef ones too. We had some for lunch today, I find them handy when I dont know when DH is coming for meals, I can cook them & he can eat whenever. Tonight I made mini cheese stuffed meatloafs & baked potatoes, another meal that can wait for him although he showed up only at 7 so that wasn't too bad, he's gone back out , last night it was 11:30 when he got in, hope he's a little earlier tonight
> 
> I was thinking of making some meat filled buns of some kind tomorrow, I'll have to dig out a recipe. I have both burger & ham in the fridge so will see what I can find unless someone has a good one to share?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our big news tonight was a boating tragedy on the Kaipara Harbour Bar- 11 people aboard, and it seems only 3 survivers. Between Natural Disasters, and man's folly a lot will remember this November.


That's so sad, you are certainly right about November this year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> 6pm news on tv coming through, Fidel Castro of Cuba has passed away, a formidable figure on the world stage.
> Also heard today that the lady who played Mrs Brady of the Brady bunch show, Florence Henderson has also passed.


Oh my, I hadn't heard. I remember her doing the Wesson oil commercials and of course Oklahoma.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Seismologists are concerned, there is some major shifting of the plates going on. It's a waiting game.


Very scary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ???????? I'm sure that would happen here if she were allowed in the living room ????


I thought she might have settled down a bit after the training 
Mishka has never touched the Christmas tree or chewed anything but I have a basket filled with large balls woven from twigs and she will sneak one every so often to use as a ball but she has never broken one yet she is ever so gentle with them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Junelouise said:


> And put a can of Cherry Pie filling on top! I have this recipe!
> 
> June


would never have thought of that . Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Oh yummy now you're talking I love cheesecake! I use that easy recipe too, but I put dissolved gelatine through it so it doesn't go too soft and gooey, and sets well. Love the cherry topping mmmmm.


Another thing I might try . thank you Fan


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one just came through from mjs- appealed to my sense of humour!
> 
> Scotch?
> 
> ...


Good one Julie! Funny. :sm02: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, April has asked how Joan Msvette is faring. I'm in daily email contact with her.
> Sadly she is very unwell, and needs to concentrate on trying to get better. As much as she loves the tea party
> she can't contribute and needs privacy. I hope you all understand, can't say more than that.


Thanks for the update. Give her our love.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Sorry Kimber is playing up.
> And hoping you sort out the meds quickly, not good to feel like that.


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


Beautiful roses Fan. :sm11:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, love the funny????
> 
> Joan, hope you are doing OK.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit to the north of her- but enough that when the big one happened two weeks ago, when she got up to check the children, she could not stand upright. However I gather they had no damage- they seem to be built on a firm piece of ground.
> 
> Even as I was typing the above another alert came in- some people get very scared, Bronwen seems determined to survive. But it does take a toll.


Oh golly. I hope things all settle down without any damage done.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today was another lovely day. My daughter, her husband and two teens came up from Houston for a short visit. They even carried lunch for us. They stopped at a shop on the way and got barbeque beef, chicken and sausage along with the sides. It was delicious. So good to see them. It has been awhile since they have been over. Todd is an airline pilot so has irregular hours. Kathy is a nurse and going to school so she is very busy. Of course the teens are always busy with this and that. Then our son and his family dropped in for a quick visit. It was a very nice day. Enjoyed it so much.
We got talking about Christmas and it is obvious that we are going to have problems getting together. People who work in health care or public service certainly work strange shifts. I had wanted to have the whole family together for a dinner but will have to rethink it.
With the move, my knitting and sewing have been put on the back burner. I will be so happy when I can get organized enough to do some of these things. I surely miss them. No homemade items for Christmas this year. Oh well...
Keep knitting and play nice.
Marilyn


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our big news tonight was a boating tragedy on the Kaipara Harbour Bar- 11 people aboard, and it seems only 3 survivers. Between Natural Disasters, and man's folly a lot will remember this November.


Oh dear, thats very sad. :sm13:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have had a good day. Party went very well- she really seemed to enjoy a lot of it. As long as those she doesn't know admired her from a distance. Anyone other than Mummy, Daddy or either Grandmas got cried at. Was able to assure David that it wasn't jus thim- she also cries when her other grandfather looks at her!
Mum was there so I asked where Great Grandma was, Elizabeth pointed in the wrong direction and when I turned round the other Grandma was there.

Then I went to the cricket and we won the game- after 5 losses it was time Australia won one. Finished early so here I am. Got home about 3 hours earlier than the last two nights.
And now to start reading, don't think I will be reading all 21 pages as it is 9pm and I'm just starting to feel sleepy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Have had a good day. Party went very well- she really seemed to enjoy a lot of it. As long as those she doesn't know admired her from a distance. Anyone other than Mummy, Daddy or either Grandmas got cried at. Was able to assure David that it wasn't jus thim- she also cries when her other grandfather looks at her!
> Mum was there so I asked where Great Grandma was, Elizabeth pointed in the wrong direction and when I turned round the other Grandma was there.
> 
> Then I went to the cricket and we won the game- after 5 losses it was time Australia won one. Finished early so here I am. Got home about 3 hours earlier than the last two nights.
> And now to start reading, don't think I will be reading all 21 pages as it is 9pm and I'm just starting to feel sleepy.


Was today her birthday? Happy Birthday Elizabeth. Wow 1 year old already. So exciting. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start Sam and friends.
> 
> I went shopping for a little bit today. I got shorts for Matthew and dress pants for DS #1 and some shirts for DH and me. I did buy yarn today as well.
> 
> I have been working on scrubbies and felt like I was knitting forever. Check out the differences between these.


Chinese? I have one like that that I have kept simply as a memory of our trip to China. They have no idea of inches but metric is fine


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I;m glad your cheesecake came out good! The no bake cheesecake that I make when I'm lazy is: 8oz cream cheese, softened, 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1/4 c. lemon juice, cream all ingredients until well combined. Pour into crust of your choice. Refrigerate.


That sounds perfect for me. I only like unbaked ones anyway.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Welcome to more newcomers to the tea party! :sm11:
> 
> We are so glad to see more crafters joining into the conversations.
> 
> ...


How encouraging that you are seeing positive results from all your (plural) work there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am going to go to bed and try and catch up some sleep. Havent been coughing quite as violently so the antibiotics are doing their thing. I am going to start on the repeat of them tomorrow. This cough is still pretty "deep" but getting looser. 

We are to have some nicer days coming up... around 22c to 24c. It already feels and looks very dry here, it has been weeks since we have had any good soaking rain. It hasnt been so windy the last few days which is good. Of the few people that are critical in hospital from breathing difficulties from the storm., another has sadly passed away. 

Goodnight all, keep smiling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so sad, you are certainly right about November this year.


It will be remembered for so many reasons, and not good ones- but I must not mention politics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Very scary.


I must remember to watch the news in the morning- to see if they follow that snippet up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly. I hope things all settle down without any damage done.


It is going to affect a huge area that is sparsely settled- the amount of damage to the roads and railway between Christchurch and Picton is running into billions. Kaikoura which is one of the Epicentres depended on this through traffic, and many smaller places were just a Dairy, Gas Station, and possibly a Tea Rooms or Fish and Chips Shop, catering for the needs of travelers- many farmers are in a real predicament- because they can't get their milk collected- people's livelihoods are going to have to be totally reassessed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, thats very sad. :sm13:


It is up there with the worst of our recent maritime disasters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am going to go to bed and try and catch up some sleep. Havent been coughing quite as violently so the antibiotics are doing their thing. I am going to start on the repeat of them tomorrow. This cough is still pretty "deep" but getting looser.
> 
> We are to have some nicer days coming up... around 22c to 24c. It already feels and looks very dry here, it has been weeks since we have had any good soaking rain. It hasnt been so windy the last few days which is good. Of the few people that are critical in hospital from breathing difficulties from the storm., another has sadly passed away.
> 
> Goodnight all, keep smiling.


So glad you are on the mend
I am glad the weather will be nicer- sad about the Asthma deaths.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> I have a cream color 4.5 quart. I use it almost every week to make bread. In fact it's time to go turn the oven up to bake it!


You know, I've never used my mixer to make bread...always do it by hand. I think I will try it. Do you make any one kind, Tami?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Moly!!! That is a great, spectacular, terrific price!! I LOVE my Kitchen Aid, what a lovely gift.


Right!? I am always amazed when people tell me how long they have had their Kitchen Aid mixers. I wish washers and driers would last as long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You know, I've never used my mixer to make bread...always do it by hand. I think I will try it. Do you make any one kind, Tami?


I've been using my mixer ever since I had to bin my breadmaker, about three years ago now- I had given up on hand kneading perhaps ten years ago, as the arthritis crept in. I find it so versatile- my goto recipe is Focaccia and also my Pizza dough, and a very simple Rye bread recipe, using Molasses- about time I made a loaf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it makes everyone nervous to have the ground shake under you. I hope it stops soon. Maybe it's better to have several smaller shakes rather than a really big one?


Then you get successive damage Bonnie- which was why the February 2011 quake in Christchurch did so mach damage- all the cumulative damage from the small aftershocks, and several buildings just gave way. I have a feeling this is the lesson they are learning in Wellington- there are a number of buildings there that will shortly be demolished because of the stress cracks that have opened up. Bad time of year so close to the Christmas rush, and the Insurance Companies are dodging paying out.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! The first Christmas we had Ivy, he turned the tree over twice also, second time he broke all the glass balls, I tied it to the ceiling every year after that. lol


My Indy cat is sure we put up a tree just for him!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> Here's hoping that the rocking and rolling stops soon!


Sounds scarey to me. I hope it stops for you, too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I ordered dinner a few days ago so DH made a lovely beef and vegetable soup. I cut up the rest of the celery and onion left over from Thanksgiving meal and then I cut up carrots and a green bell pepper to go into the soup. I also cut up the rest of the potatoes that we had and DH cooked the stew meat from the butcher shop. He also added corn and green beans to the pot. He made a huge pot of it. I am loving it.


Yum! I love soup.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

flyty1n said:


> The Christmas box has 13 flies in it and I make 24 boxes each year. They are given away to friends and also sold occasionally to some old customers. I got 1 dozen tied today so only have 5 dozen left to tie, one more dozen of the current pattern, grouse and pink (you can see it online). This means there are only 2 more patterns, 2 doz each to tie. When I see the beautiful socks, hats, children sweaters and Ganseys knit by the people on this forum, my tying is tiny by comparison. I had a set back when my thumb didn't work, thus am playing catch up, but so far, all is going well. Each pattern takes a different amount of time, depending on how intricate the pattern is and how many different types of material are tied to the hook, and, of course, the size of the hook. Generally, the really tiny and the great big hooks take more time. .
> 
> Thanks for caring.


That is a lot of work! Are you able to show us pics? I bet your Christmas box recipients love your gift!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

I was yelling at the tv the last few minutes. Wonderful game and the team up north played well. So glad we won.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> We're all dedicated to our crafts, and yes, it does sound like a lot, but if you enjoy it, it goes by fast. When I count all the hats I make through a year, I'm always surprised there are so many. This year I'll donate about 70, not including the ones for kids and grandkids and friends...I really am addicted to making them.


Awesome!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> All the talk of mixers I want to share that I have my mom's sunbeam mixer she got in 1944/45 when she & dad first married. It still works! I also have the one my aunt also got; same year and brand & style. It also works. It will be interesting to see how long my kitchen aid lasts.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be fixing our turkey dinner with all the trimmings. Hannah really wanted dressing/stuffing that I make and we all wanted some turkey and leftovers so I will be putting it all together tomorrow. Hannah's boyfriend will be joining us for dinner which will be around 6:30 pm.
> 
> I really need to get busy knitting on the Heavenly Throw I'm doing for oldest DD for Christmas. Dates have changed for our family get together yet again and now looking at needing everything done by Dec. 19th (a Monday), so instead of having almost a month longer I now have just a tad over 3 weeks and just not interested in working on it. Ho-hum....hopefully the desire to knit will kick in real, real soon. I, like many others, have to really fight depression this time of year and I think all the having to juggle around everyone elses plans (work, travel, birthdays, other activities) has just worn on my attitude. Anyway, will get my big girl panties pulled up and force myself into a positive frame of mind and "get 'er done".


My mom had a Sunbeam mixer, too, Gwen. When she downsized her house, a GD got it and still uses it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie both of you are such hard workers. As someone else posted, I hope he can get it all done soon and get some well deserved rest.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our big news tonight was a boating tragedy on the Kaipara Harbour Bar- 11 people aboard, and it seems only 3 survivers. Between Natural Disasters, and man's folly a lot will remember this November.


That is very sad, Julie.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i have some inkling of how you are feeling gwen. the holidays always bring their own kind of depression. i have worked on the baby blanket but really have no burning desire to pick up the needles and finish it. but i will get it done so i can take it with me when we go to indianapolis next month for rebecca's wedding. i have really no memories of christmas at home - when we were living at the old folks home mother would come donwstair (she was a nurse) and dad would come in from the office - ten minutes max and they were back at work and i was alone in the apartment for the rest of the day. i'll just me glad when the first of january rolls around. --- sam


Sam, I wish you were close enough to share Christmas dinner! Hugs!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Railyn said:


> Today was another lovely day. My daughter, her husband and two teens came up from Houston for a short visit. They even carried lunch for us. They stopped at a shop on the way and got barbeque beef, chicken and sausage along with the sides. It was delicious. So good to see them. It has been awhile since they have been over. Todd is an airline pilot so has irregular hours. Kathy is a nurse and going to school so she is very busy. Of course the teens are always busy with this and that. Then our son and his family dropped in for a quick visit. It was a very nice day. Enjoyed it so much.
> We got talking about Christmas and it is obvious that we are going to have problems getting together. People who work in health care or public service certainly work strange shifts. I had wanted to have the whole family together for a dinner but will have to rethink it.
> With the move, my knitting and sewing have been put on the back burner. I will be so happy when I can get organized enough to do some of these things. I surely miss them. No homemade items for Christmas this year. Oh well...
> Keep knitting and play nice.
> Marilyn


So glad you have been able to visit with your children, Marilyn! You are loved.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been using my mixer ever since I had to bin my breadmaker, about three years ago now- I had given up on hand kneading perhaps ten years ago, as the arthritis crept in. I find it so versatile- my goto recipe is Focaccia and also my Pizza dough, and a very simple Rye bread recipe, using Molasses- about time I made a loaf!


I m going to try it, Julie! Your bread photos always looked so good.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, good timing on the generator that's for sure Praying for your crops. I realize how important water is when you have animals that need a lot of it!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe how the weeks fly by.
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries.
> Mary, I read a while ago about inaccurate tape measures & rulers coming from China, I don't think their inches are different, they just don't care if the measuring devices are accurate.
> Martina, hope you are on the mend soon, maybe you will have to get out the onions or Friars Balsam we were talking about a few days ago.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> A spinner?


She indicated she liked to spin fibers into yarn I enjoy that as well. I once had a dog whose clean fur was spinnable (people do think that's a little crazy) it's fun to see what will make yarn


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and our hock shops love to see them. --- sam


Indeed!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Junelouise said:


> I was having problems with KP yesterday too...lots of lag..thought it was my computer! You probably pushed Enter 3 times to get it to go..and when it finally worked, it posted 3 times!
> 
> June


Welcome to the tea party. My computer was a bit slow yesterday as well. I am glad that it was just not mine. It didn't last long though.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad for that reason you got snow! I know wells can be touchy We have had that trouble in the past as well. Hope the cutting out of pjs goes quickly and you get to the fun part!


Grandmapaula said:


> I wish that we lived closer to you,Sam. Bob makes the best onion soup in the country - at least in my family"s opinion. He always makes it at Christmas time - it usually takes at least 2 days on a slow simmer before he's happy with it. He doesn't use a recipe (sorry) - just keeps tasting until it tastes right! Toasted French bread and lots of mozzarella cheese on top. Now I want some and he is out hunting - oh, well.
> 
> I have to run out - Bob went out yesterday to buy new Advent candles for the church - he came home with 4 purple candles and no pink one - so I get to brave the traffic while he's out getting wet in the woods. It's raining and a lot of our snow has melted away - I'm glad because our county was in an extreme drought for most of the summer and fall - that much snow will really help. Last I knew we had been "up-graded" to severe drought - maybe this will put us up another notch. We live in a small village with no municipal water, everyone has a well, so we've had to be very careful with water usage for a long time. It would be nice to get back to "normal".
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was thinking of making some meat filled buns of some kind tomorrow, I'll have to dig out a recipe. I have both burger & ham in the fridge so will see what I can find unless someone has a good one to share?


Bonnie, an Estonian friend taught me
to make a stuffed bun called Peroshki. You use a sweet roll dough for the bun. I have made a couple different fillings. For one, you brown ground beef, add minced onion and sauté until onion is tender. Then add chopped hard boiled egg, dill, season with salt and pepper and moisten with a bit of sour cream. Fold the dough around about a tablespoon of filling, let rise, brush with an egg yolk wash and bake in a 400 F oven for 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown. I have also used finely chopped mushrooms in place of the ground meat. I like to serve them with Ukrainian borscht (basically a beef vegetable soup with beets and cabbage.)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> would never have thought of that . Thank you


At work we have this form of cheesecake and we can choose between canned strawberry, apple or cherry topping to put on the cheesecake.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie... I think we have seen more of the bigger earthquakes as well as more quakes in general since the one in Japan that caused the big tsunami over a year ago. The elevation level between water and land had changed there as well so a big changing of tectonic plates was happening. I knew then that we were in for more earthquakes around the world for a while. I saw pictures of the New Zealand coast where the ocean floor had risen a meter or more. I also saw a rural picture of the cows standing on a small amount of land and all the land around them had broken up and dropped by several meters or so it appeared. I think you are right that these plates will continue to shift and cause more quakes around the world.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railing.... I am so happy that the family has been showing up to visit this weekend. I know that has to lift your spirits a bit. That was quite thoughtful of your daughter to pick up some food to share for a meal together. More time to visit and less time in the kitchen. 

Gwen... I think you are going to need some Ninja speed from Mel and Sonja to keep going on those projects. I have quite a bit to get done in these next few weeks as well. 

Flyty1... I hope your thumb does well for you so you can get your ties done. I know the recipients of those gifts will be delighted. 

I took some night time cold medicine last night and it knocked me out for a good 12 hours. I also took some acid reflux medicine before going to sleep so it was quite restful. I am thinking of staying home from church today and keeping my germs to myself.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have had a good day. Party went very well- she really seemed to enjoy a lot of it. As long as those she doesn't know admired her from a distance. Anyone other than Mummy, Daddy or either Grandmas got cried at. Was able to assure David that it wasn't jus thim- she also cries when her other grandfather looks at her!
> Mum was there so I asked where Great Grandma was, Elizabeth pointed in the wrong direction and when I turned round the other Grandma was there.
> 
> Then I went to the cricket and we won the game- after 5 losses it was time Australia won one. Finished early so here I am. Got home about 3 hours earlier than the last two nights.
> And now to start reading, don't think I will be reading all 21 pages as it is 9pm and I'm just starting to feel sleepy.


Glad to hear you all had a good day, although I can't believe that Elizabeth is 1 already!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am going to go to bed and try and catch up some sleep. Havent been coughing quite as violently so the antibiotics are doing their thing. I am going to start on the repeat of them tomorrow. This cough is still pretty "deep" but getting looser.
> 
> We are to have some nicer days coming up... around 22c to 24c. It already feels and looks very dry here, it has been weeks since we have had any good soaking rain. It hasnt been so windy the last few days which is good. Of the few people that are critical in hospital from breathing difficulties from the storm., another has sadly passed away.
> 
> Goodnight all, keep smiling.


Pleased the antibiotics are finally kicking in. I hope you sleep well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nittergma said:


> She indicated she liked to spin fibers into yarn I enjoy that as well. I once had a dog whose clean fur was spinnable (people do think that's a little crazy) it's fun to see what will make yarn


A spinner!! I didn't think of the obvious....I thought it might have been a bird! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Railing.... I am so happy that the family has been showing up to visit this weekend. I know that has to lift your spirits a bit. That was quite thoughtful of your daughter to pick up some food to share for a meal together. More time to visit and less time in the kitchen.
> 
> Gwen... I think you are going to need some Ninja speed from Mel and Sonja to keep going on those projects. I have quite a bit to get done in these next few weeks as well.
> 
> ...


Pleased you got a good night's sleep Mary, and I think you would be wise to stay home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I received theatre tickets as a wedding present to see "The King and I" in which she (Florence Henderson) played the lead female.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I hadn't heard. I remember her doing the Wesson oil commercials and of course Oklahoma.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn it sounds as if what at first sounded sad has turned into quite a lovely extended Thanksgiving for you and Ray. How wonderful! Your children certainly made it right for you two in the long run. Good parents, good children; knew all would be well. {{{{hugs}}}}


Railyn said:


> Today was another lovely day. My daughter, her husband and two teens came up from Houston for a short visit. They even carried lunch for us. They stopped at a shop on the way and got barbeque beef, chicken and sausage along with the sides. It was delicious. So good to see them. It has been awhile since they have been over. Todd is an airline pilot so has irregular hours. Kathy is a nurse and going to school so she is very busy. Of course the teens are always busy with this and that. Then our son and his family dropped in for a quick visit. It was a very nice day. Enjoyed it so much.
> We got talking about Christmas and it is obvious that we are going to have problems getting together. People who work in health care or public service certainly work strange shifts. I had wanted to have the whole family together for a dinner but will have to rethink it.
> With the move, my knitting and sewing have been put on the back burner. I will be so happy when I can get organized enough to do some of these things. I surely miss them. No homemade items for Christmas this year. Oh well...
> Keep knitting and play nice.
> Marilyn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds good. I'll have to make some for when the family gets together for Christmas. Certainly would be easy to serve. Have copied your recipe.



machriste said:


> Bonnie, an Estonian friend taught me
> to make a stuffed bun called Peroshki. You use a sweet roll dough for the bun. I have made a couple different fillings. For one, you brown ground beef, add minced onion and sauté until onion is tender. Then add chopped hard boiled egg, dill, season with salt and pepper and moisten with a bit of sour cream. Fold the dough around about a tablespoon of filling, let rise, brush with an egg yolk wash and bake in a 400 F oven for 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown. I have also used finely chopped mushrooms in place of the ground meat. I like to serve them with Ukrainian borscht (basically a beef vegetable soup with beets and cabbage.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, got to get busy on the baking...making a cheesecake & pumpkin pie first, putting the giblets on to cook for the dressing. Sounds like a lot but not really. Turkey is small (10 lb) and dinner will be at 6:30ish. Will try to check in later. Happy day to everyone!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! That's a lot of hats. Where do you donate them? I should really try to do more of them but when between projects I usually do mitts


It varies...sometimes the warm clothing drive for kids, some for homeless shelters, and one year I donated to my dear friend's oncology office (I had found eyelash yarn in the dollar store so made fuzzy "wig" hats). I saw the grocery store had a box out yesterday but didn't have them in the car, so next time. I use up leftover yarn, try out new patterns (hats are my swatches much of the time), etc. And it keeps me busy between bigger projects. I do keep some for myself also... I love hats! :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is very sad, Julie.


It is toughest of course for the grieving families.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I m going to try it, Julie! Your bread photos always looked so good.


Thank you, and I really do hope you give it a go!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, an Estonian friend taught me
> to make a stuffed bun called Peroshki. You use a sweet roll dough for the bun. I have made a couple different fillings. For one, you brown ground beef, add minced onion and sauté until onion is tender. Then add chopped hard boiled egg, dill, season with salt and pepper and moisten with a bit of sour cream. Fold the dough around about a tablespoon of filling, let rise, brush with an egg yolk wash and bake in a 400 F oven for 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown. I have also used finely chopped mushrooms in place of the ground meat. I like to serve them with Ukrainian borscht (basically a beef vegetable soup with beets and cabbage.)


I must remember this- I have made Peroshki in the past, and I love a good Borscht.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is toughest of course for the grieving families.


I went online to try and determine more about the cause of the fishing boat disaster, but was not able to actually find out what had happened. Apparently there is a narrow spot where the boats must go to get in and out of the harbor and the pilot must notify the authorities when they go in that area and again when the boat gets safely out. However, there was notification when the boat went in and none coming out, so they knew there was trouble. I am wondering if the earthquake was enough in that area to change the shape of the harbor. Julie, do you know anything more about the cause? As I live at the base of the Wasatch earthquake fault, I will, for sure, keep my earthquake insurance paid up. I expect that the aftershocks are every bit as scary as the original earthquake. Was in an earthquake in Alaska once, and was amazed at how the whole cabin shook. Praying for the good people of NZ.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie... I think we have seen more of the bigger earthquakes as well as more quakes in general since the one in Japan that caused the big tsunami over a year ago. The elevation level between water and land had changed there as well so a big changing of tectonic plates was happening. I knew then that we were in for more earthquakes around the world for a while. I saw pictures of the New Zealand coast where the ocean floor had risen a meter or more. I also saw a rural picture of the cows standing on a small amount of land and all the land around them had broken up and dropped by several meters or so it appeared. I think you are right that these plates will continue to shift and cause more quakes around the world.


I believe you have a very real point there, Mary. The upheaval in places is 4 metres, and a lot of shell fish are dying as a result. I am not sure of effects inland, but have seen some photos of massive fissures around Culverden and Kaikoura.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our big news tonight was a boating tragedy on the Kaipara Harbour Bar- 11 people aboard, and it seems only 3 survivers. Between Natural Disasters, and man's folly a lot will remember this November.


 :sm13: Terrible...yes, this whole year has been strange and awful in many ways. I'm not a believer in a magical transformation with the turning of the calendar, but I have to believe things will get better. Re: earthquakes, when I see places like Oklahoma (the increase in activity) I do feel unsettled. I just don't know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I went online to try and determine more about the cause of the fishing boat disaster, but was not able to actually find out what had happened. Apparently there is a narrow spot where the boats must go to get in and out of the harbor and the pilot must notify the authorities when they go in that area and again when the boat gets safely out. However, there was notification when the boat went in and none coming out, so they knew there was trouble. I am wondering if the earthquake was enough in that area to change the shape of the harbor. Julie, do you know anything more about the cause? As I live at the base of the Wasatch earthquake fault, I will, for sure, keep my earthquake insurance paid up. I expect that the aftershocks are every bit as scary as the original earthquake. Was in an earthquake in Alaska once, and was amazed at how the whole cabin shook. Praying for the good people of NZ.


It is the opposite coast, Joyce, and the North Island- I think the issue is the tricky seas of the Tasman coast- there are many historical wrecks on the bars of both the Kaipara and the Manukau, the closest Westcoast Harbours to Auckland. I heard that seas had been running up to 4 metre swells, and there was a measure of debate as to why they had left Harbour at all. It will be interesting to see what they say on this morning's tv news.
I think you are very wise to maintain your earthquake insurance. Some of the aftershocks have been quite powerful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm13: Terrible...yes, this whole year has been strange and awful in many ways. I'm not a believer in a magical transformation with the turning of the calendar, but I have to believe things will get better. Re: earthquakes, when I see places like Oklahoma (the increase in activity) I do feel unsettled. I just don't know.


It is no good going into a state of alarm, do you recall all the preparations we made for the Millennium?- and that all past mostly without incident. I have not been in a serious quake since late 2010, when Fale and I were visiting Christchurch, what got me then was the rumble as it approached. The ex, whom I happened to be visiting nearly freaked, but of course it was close to the original 7.5 one. In Auckland recently it seems more to have been Thunderstorms and small twisters.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Julie. Shows how little I know about NZ. I understand it was a group of fisherpeople and I am thinking they may have put some pressure on the pilot to take them out fishing no matter the situation. But, that is only my surmise as I know when I am ready to go fishing, very little common sense often prevails. I have fished in some rather treacherous weather. Kindly keep us posted.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Fan said:


> Flowers from my garden to cheer the chills away. Top one is pink flower carpet rose
> the second one is fiery red, very Christmassy. Enjoy.


Gorgeous roses.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella's parents posted a wonderful picture of Bella helping Dad to put the star on the Christmas tree and Bella's IV pole being decorated with Christmas lights. They were able to bring Bella home this weekend but she has taken a step backwards in her health so the future is concerning. The family is not taking anything for granted so the house was decorated for Christmas while they have Bella at home. I will share what Kristin posted on facebook.

Yes she's home! Yes we put our tree up not taking for granted the time is now. Now she's home, and with our oldest home from college this weekend the time is now. Now to be together, to be thankful and to put our tree up. Too many times we have waited and Bellas not able to be part of the traditions or family photos or moments lost to her journey. One thing we've learned and learning is not to wait. The time is now. We are settling in again to her new routines, new adjustments and new realities. We are exhausted and she is struggling since we've been home but praying she needs time to just adjust too. I had this overwhelming tug to just fill our house with some normalcy of the Christmas season.
We are choosing to fill the house and time with the kids with fun and thankful for this time with the 7 of us.
As far as Bella she's back on 20 hour TPN cycle , which is full nutrition by vein via her broviac line (a central line), she is completely NPO (nothing by mouth at all), and she's on IV fluids 20 to 24 hours a day. We decorated her IV pole since shes hooked to it all the time now. Choosing to show her how festive it can look.
She still has her GJ feeding tube but we are only using it for meds as all tube feeds have stopped. This is all a huge step backwards for her in many ways and for us to emotionally carry. We aren't sure what's next for Bella but we are soaking up the time we can keep her home, praying we can keep her comfortable and stable to be home and our many reasons to have the attitude that the time is now. #SuperBella #teamBella #mitochondrialneedsacure #Godisgood #choosejoy #keeppraying #sheneedsamiracle #shesworthacure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have some inkling of how you are feeling gwen. the holidays always bring their own kind of depression. i have worked on the baby blanket but really have no burning desire to pick up the needles and finish it. but i will get it done so i can take it with me when we go to indianapolis next month for rebecca's wedding. i have really no memories of christmas at home - when we were living at the old folks home mother would come donwstair (she was a nurse) and dad would come in from the office - ten minutes max and they were back at work and i was alone in the apartment for the rest of the day. i'll just me glad when the first of january rolls around. --- sam


Sad that you don't have good Christmas memories. I love Christmas & I think it's because of all the great memories from when I was young


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would just make a bread dough - after it's first rising you can separate it into ten or twelve balls - roll them out in a circle - a good splotch of filling - fold over and seal wth a fork. let rise the second time - brush with butter - bake at 350° for twenty minutes or so. or you could do the same thing with little tart pans. i don't think you really need recipe. --- sam


That was sort of my plan. I do have a recipe for Bierocks but think I will make some without cabbage too.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/104975/easy-german-bierocks-runza/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought she might have settled down a bit after the training
> Mishka has never touched the Christmas tree or chewed anything but I have a basket filled with large balls woven from twigs and she will sneak one every so often to use as a ball but she has never broken one yet she is ever so gentle with them


She is better in the house but outside I think she has the idea things are fair game???? I'll go out this morning & try to fix it up & spray it with the bitter apple stuff, maybe that will get the message across????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, love the funny????
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished the booties.
> 
> Think I am off to bed shortly.
> 
> Will check in later if still up. If not I will see you tomorrow


Those are so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our big news tonight was a boating tragedy on the Kaipara Harbour Bar- 11 people aboard, and it seems only 3 survivers. Between Natural Disasters, and man's folly a lot will remember this November.


How terrible. Was that because of the quake?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks Julie. Shows how little I know about NZ. I understand it was a group of fisherpeople and I am thinking they may have put some pressure on the pilot to take them out fishing no matter the situation. But, that is only my surmise as I know when I am ready to go fishing, very little common sense often prevails. I have fished in some rather treacherous weather. Kindly keep us posted.


I googled the accident, the dead are Tongan, Samoan and Cook Islanders, mainly, the skipper has died, and the entire Kaipara community is in mourning, it said. Only the one boat had braved the 4 metre swells to leave harbour, correctly they reported when they were returning, which is how come the alarm went up the hour later. They had life jackets, but in the report it mentioned that it was not known if they were wearing them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad that you don't have good Christmas memories. I love Christmas & I think it's because of all the great memories from when I was young


My Mum always made Christmas memorable but it was hard for her to adjust to a mid-Summer festival. With my girls we turned it into a special salads and ice-creams feast. Bronwen follows that tradition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> How terrible. Was that because of the quake?


No I think the proximity of the event is pure chance. The Tasman Coast is notoriously tricky.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was another lovely day. My daughter, her husband and two teens came up from Houston for a short visit. They even carried lunch for us. They stopped at a shop on the way and got barbeque beef, chicken and sausage along with the sides. It was delicious. So good to see them. It has been awhile since they have been over. Todd is an airline pilot so has irregular hours. Kathy is a nurse and going to school so she is very busy. Of course the teens are always busy with this and that. Then our son and his family dropped in for a quick visit. It was a very nice day. Enjoyed it so much.
> We got talking about Christmas and it is obvious that we are going to have problems getting together. People who work in health care or public service certainly work strange shifts. I had wanted to have the whole family together for a dinner but will have to rethink it.
> With the move, my knitting and sewing have been put on the back burner. I will be so happy when I can get organized enough to do some of these things. I surely miss them. No homemade items for Christmas this year. Oh well...
> Keep knitting and play nice.
> Marilyn


I'm glad your family got to come for a visit.
I'm sure once you're more settled you will get back to your crafting.

Doing shift work & emergency call certainly makes for scheduling problems & the larger the family get the harder it is to get one time that suits all.
My youngest hasn't had Christmas off for 4 or 5 yrs now & with his fly-in job, its not like you can just do Christmas Eve instead. My oldest is also working but since his job is checking wells, I'm hoping he can do part of his run, then come for Christmas dinner & then go finish. Last year his partner (they each work 7 days on/ off) & him decided to split the run & each do 1/2 for both Christmas &New Years day, that way both got to enjoy family time, I haven't heard if they might do that again this year.
We still have to work out exactly what's happening for Christmas. I will have a meal for just my kids & GKs before DS2goes back to work on the 20th


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is going to affect a huge area that is sparsely settled- the amount of damage to the roads and railway between Christchurch and Picton is running into billions. Kaikoura which is one of the Epicentres depended on this through traffic, and many smaller places were just a Dairy, Gas Station, and possibly a Tea Rooms or Fish and Chips Shop, catering for the needs of travelers- many farmers are in a real predicament- because they can't get their milk collected- people's livelihoods are going to have to be totally reassessed.


Terrible for so many people. We saw on theTV a film of 2 cows & a calf stranded on a tiny piece of land standing like a pillar with all around far below. It didn't say if they were rescued or just died there

Terrible too about the boating accident.
As you said lots of bad memories in just one month


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You know, I've never used my mixer to make bread...always do it by hand. I think I will try it. Do you make any one kind, Tami?


I always mix it by hand too, seems it would take longer to clean the mixer than do it by hand


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Then you get successive damage Bonnie- which was why the February 2011 quake in Christchurch did so mach damage- all the cumulative damage from the small aftershocks, and several buildings just gave way. I have a feeling this is the lesson they are learning in Wellington- there are a number of buildings there that will shortly be demolished because of the stress cracks that have opened up. Bad time of year so close to the Christmas rush, and the Insurance Companies are dodging paying out.


Seems insurance companies always have their hand out for fees that are always going up but when there is a claim they do all they can to weasel out????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible for so many people. We saw on theTV a film of 2 cows & a calf stranded on a tiny piece of land standing like a pillar with all around far below. It didn't say if they were rescued or just died there
> 
> Terrible too about the boating accident.
> As you said lots of bad memories in just one month


I've not seen that image- Fan watches the telly more than I do, maybe she knows. 
November 2016 is definitely one we will be remembering!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

cold and windy. I think I'll stay under electric blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always mix it by hand too, seems it would take longer to clean the mixer than do it by hand


I used always do it by hand- until the Arthritis caught up with me, and things got a bit painful. Cleaning is just a matter of doing it when first empty- I do my proving in the machine bowl, it is more of a chore if you've not done it straight away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Bonnie, an Estonian friend taught me
> to make a stuffed bun called Peroshki. You use a sweet roll dough for the bun. I have made a couple different fillings. For one, you brown ground beef, add minced onion and sauté until onion is tender. Then add chopped hard boiled egg, dill, season with salt and pepper and moisten with a bit of sour cream. Fold the dough around about a tablespoon of filling, let rise, brush with an egg yolk wash and bake in a 400 F oven for 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown. I have also used finely chopped mushrooms in place of the ground meat. I like to serve them with Ukrainian borscht (basically a beef vegetable soup with beets and cabbage.)


Thanks, Marilyn. Other than the boiled egg that's similar to what I was thinking. I love borscht, just wish DH would eat it????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> cold and windy. I think I'll stay under electric blanket.


LOL! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Railing.... I am so happy that the family has been showing up to visit this weekend. I know that has to lift your spirits a bit. That was quite thoughtful of your daughter to pick up some food to share for a meal together. More time to visit and less time in the kitchen.
> 
> Gwen... I think you are going to need some Ninja speed from Mel and Sonja to keep going on those projects. I have quite a bit to get done in these next few weeks as well.
> 
> ...


Hope you can get some rest & kick the cold bug


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems insurance companies always have their hand out for fees that are always going up but when there is a claim they do all they can to weasel out????


Rather my opinion, too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's parents posted a wonderful picture of Bella helping Dad to put the star on the Christmas tree and Bella's IV pole being decorated with Christmas lights. They were able to bring Bella home this weekend but she has taken a step backwards in her health so the future is concerning. The family is not taking anything for granted so the house was decorated for Christmas while they have Bella at home. I will share what Kristin posted on facebook.
> 
> Yes she's home! Yes we put our tree up not taking for granted the time is now. Now she's home, and with our oldest home from college this weekend the time is now. Now to be together, to be thankful and to put our tree up. Too many times we have waited and Bellas not able to be part of the traditions or family photos or moments lost to her journey. One thing we've learned and learning is not to wait. The time is now. We are settling in again to her new routines, new adjustments and new realities. We are exhausted and she is struggling since we've been home but praying she needs time to just adjust too. I had this overwhelming tug to just fill our house with some normalcy of the Christmas season.
> We are choosing to fill the house and time with the kids with fun and thankful for this time with the 7 of us.
> ...


Wow! Bella's mom sure has a wonderful way if looking at things, enjoy every moment God gives them at home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum always made Christmas memorable but it was hard for her to adjust to a mid-Summer festival. With my girls we turned it into a special salads and ice-creams feast. Bronwen follows that tradition.


I can't imagine Christmas without snow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not seen that image- Fan watches the telly more than I do, maybe she knows.
> November 2016 is definitely one we will be remembering!


Here it is


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible for so many people. We saw on theTV a film of 2 cows & a calf stranded on a tiny piece of land standing like a pillar with all around far below. It didn't say if they were rescued or just died there
> 
> Terrible too about the boating accident.
> As you said lots of bad memories in just one month


I saw on the later news that the farmer had managed to get them down by somehow digging them a way down.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terrible for so many people. We saw on theTV a film of 2 cows & a calf stranded on a tiny piece of land standing like a pillar with all around far below. It didn't say if they were rescued or just died there
> 
> Terrible too about the boating accident.
> As you said lots of bad memories in just one month


Our news showed them rescuing all of those stranded cattle. I was glad the animals were all saved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cheesecake in the oven, giblets cooking on stove top. Moving forward but taking a minute to check in and also check the daily digest.
TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine Christmas without snow


even 60 years on, it doesn't feel quite right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Our news showed them rescuing all of those stranded cattle. I was glad the animals were all saved.


Good they got their priorities right!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was another lovely day. My daughter, her husband and two teens came up from Houston for a short visit. They even carried lunch for us. They stopped at a shop on the way and got barbeque beef, chicken and sausage along with the sides. It was delicious. So good to see them. It has been awhile since they have been over. Todd is an airline pilot so has irregular hours. Kathy is a nurse and going to school so she is very busy. Of course the teens are always busy with this and that. Then our son and his family dropped in for a quick visit. It was a very nice day. Enjoyed it so much.
> We got talking about Christmas and it is obvious that we are going to have problems getting together. People who work in health care or public service certainly work strange shifts. I had wanted to have the whole family together for a dinner but will have to rethink it.
> With the move, my knitting and sewing have been put on the back burner. I will be so happy when I can get organized enough to do some of these things. I surely miss them. No homemade items for Christmas this year. Oh well...
> Keep knitting and play nice.
> Marilyn


That's wonderful that you all had a great visit, and it's good that you've discussed Christmas, it helps to have an idea ahead of time, what schedules and such look like. It will all work out, and next year you'll be able to make lots of Christmas things. 
hugs!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's wonderful that you all had a great visit, and it's good that you've discussed Christmas, it helps to have an idea ahead of time, what schedules and such look like. It will all work out, and next year you'll be able to make lots of Christmas things.
> hugs!!!


I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have had a good day. Party went very well- she really seemed to enjoy a lot of it. As long as those she doesn't know admired her from a distance. Anyone other than Mummy, Daddy or either Grandmas got cried at. Was able to assure David that it wasn't jus thim- she also cries when her other grandfather looks at her!
> Mum was there so I asked where Great Grandma was, Elizabeth pointed in the wrong direction and when I turned round the other Grandma was there.
> 
> Then I went to the cricket and we won the game- after 5 losses it was time Australia won one. Finished early so here I am. Got home about 3 hours earlier than the last two nights.
> And now to start reading, don't think I will be reading all 21 pages as it is 9pm and I'm just starting to feel sleepy.


LOL! Poor David and her other Grandpa, but it's great that she had a good time, she'll get better around them as she grows and sees them more. 
Congrats on the cricket win!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's parents posted a wonderful picture of Bella helping Dad to put the star on the Christmas tree and Bella's IV pole being decorated with Christmas lights. They were able to bring Bella home this weekend but she has taken a step backwards in her health so the future is concerning. The family is not taking anything for granted so the house was decorated for Christmas while they have Bella at home. I will share what Kristin posted on facebook.
> 
> Yes she's home! Yes we put our tree up not taking for granted the time is now. Now she's home, and with our oldest home from college this weekend the time is now. Now to be together, to be thankful and to put our tree up. Too many times we have waited and Bellas not able to be part of the traditions or family photos or moments lost to her journey. One thing we've learned and learning is not to wait. The time is now. We are settling in again to her new routines, new adjustments and new realities. We are exhausted and she is struggling since we've been home but praying she needs time to just adjust too. I had this overwhelming tug to just fill our house with some normalcy of the Christmas season.
> We are choosing to fill the house and time with the kids with fun and thankful for this time with the 7 of us.
> ...


Thanks for keeping us up to date on Bella. Hopefully she'll be able to stay home for a while. Always in my prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems insurance companies always have their hand out for fees that are always going up but when there is a claim they do all they can to weasel out????


Speaking of weaseling, my brother's neighbour (94) had his vehicle hit and the damage was $3000. The insurance company would only pay $1500 because his vehicle was older. Don't know the age of it but still, what's the point of having insurance!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Glad to hear you all had a good day, although I can't believe that Elizabeth is 1 already!


Happy birthday to Elizabeth from me too
Glad you had a nice time Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> She is better in the house but outside I think she has the idea things are fair game???? I'll go out this morning & try to fix it up & spray it with the bitter apple stuff, maybe that will get the message across????


Like mishka then .she thinks anything dropped in the garden is hers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Seems insurance companies always have their hand out for fees that are always going up but when there is a claim they do all they can to weasel out????


Was just talking about this a couple of days ago I think insurance companies are the original first scam. You pay all that money (your money ) and then when something goes wrong and you ask for a little of that money back they try always to not pay up .there should be a law that says as long as you pay they pay out


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Geraniums to brighten your day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I saw on the later news that the farmer had managed to get them down by somehow digging them a way down.


That's good, I couldn't imagine a way except air lift & think that would happen


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This geranium was given to me by SIL before she left her home in Auckland.
It wasn't in good condition but I've managed to get it blooming again, a nice memory of her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was just talking about this a couple of days ago I think insurance companies are the original first scam. You pay all that money (your money ) and then when something goes wrong and you ask for a little of that money back they try always to not pay up .there should be a law that says as long as you pay they pay out


Exactly!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Geraniums to brighten your day


Wow! They sure are lovely added with blooms, beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This geranium was given to me by SIL before she left her home in Auckland.
> It wasn't in good condition but I've managed to get it blooming again, a nice memory of her.


My mom used to grow beautiful geraniums & always watered them with chicken manure tea. She kept a barrel outside the chickenhouse with water & just cleaned into it & added water


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! They sure are lovely added with blooms, beautiful


Thank you, it's all about TLC and plenty of sheep manure pellets to fertilise the soil. Throw in some rain and sun and voila
Nature at her best.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom used to grow beautiful geraniums & always watered them with chicken manure tea. She kept a barrel outside the chickenhouse with water & just cleaned into it & added water


That's also a great fertiliser, yes I know that one too. We have an abundance of seaweed on our shores, and that makes an awesome fertiliser too.
We can buy it already made into a tea, and you just reminded me, I use that one also, it's great on the veggie patch, and the flowers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is no good going into a state of alarm, do you recall all the preparations we made for the Millennium?- and that all past mostly without incident. I have not been in a serious quake since late 2010, when Fale and I were visiting Christchurch, what got me then was the rumble as it approached. The ex, whom I happened to be visiting nearly freaked, but of course it was close to the original 7.5 one. In Auckland recently it seems more to have been Thunderstorms and small twisters.


I don't feel alarmed so much as annoyed by lack of sense (which can cause trouble for those who have nothing to do with the actions but must suffer the effects). What bothers me is how people alter their environment faster than they can deal with the consequences. We knew a man who cut all the trees on a hillside behind his house because they were "in the way," only to have his foundation get washed out the next spring and he lost everything, and so did neighbors below him. Rather like those in areas where earthquakes have not been common are now dealing with so much building damage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We did the composted chicken manure and wow, what great veggies that grows! We also would drop a dried cow patty into a bucket of water for tea. Great for the soil for sure.

The blue sweater is nearly done! Yay!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We did the composted chicken manure and wow, what great veggies that grows! We also would drop a dried cow patty into a bucket of water for tea. Great for the soil for sure.
> 
> The blue sweater is nearly done! Yay!


That's great hope you'll show us the finished sweater.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> This geranium was given to me by SIL before she left her home in Auckland.
> It wasn't in good condition but I've managed to get it blooming again, a nice memory of her.


Beautiful flowers Fan 
Geraniums are not one of my favourite flowers but they do look pretty when in full bloom


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got my buns made,I really like them. I used about 1/4 to1/3 sauerkraut in place of some of the cabbage, next time I might try all sauerkraut as it seems to give good flavour. One of the recipes I found used it so I thought I would try some.
I made some with just beef & cheese & DH ate & liked them, I didn't try one if them yet..
I made 5 of each so enough for lunch tomorrow too when the GKs are here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Fan
> Geraniums are not one of my favourite flowers but they do look pretty when in full bloom


They're really pretty but I don't like the smell.
Mom & my MIL grew lots of them, I think one reason was they could keep one over winter & easily start a bunch of slips for the next spring


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They're really pretty but I don't like the smell.
> Mom & my MIL grew lots of them, I think one reason was they could keep one over winter & easily start a bunch of slips for the next spring


They don't smell good but they make a nice show of colour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't feel alarmed so much as annoyed by lack of sense (which can cause trouble for those who have nothing to do with the actions but must suffer the effects). What bothers me is how people alter their environment faster than they can deal with the consequences. We knew a man who cut all the trees on a hillside behind his house because they were "in the way," only to have his foundation get washed out the next spring and he lost everything, and so did neighbors below him. Rather like those in areas where earthquakes have not been common are now dealing with so much building damage.


It's happening here too . Building everywhere , chopping all the trees down and expansion of cities is contributing to all the flooding we see here now


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't feel alarmed so much as annoyed by lack of sense (which can cause trouble for those who have nothing to do with the actions but must suffer the effects). What bothers me is how people alter their environment faster than they can deal with the consequences. We knew a man who cut all the trees on a hillside behind his house because they were "in the way," only to have his foundation get washed out the next spring and he lost everything, and so did neighbors below him. Rather like those in areas where earthquakes have not been common are now dealing with so much building damage.


Not good.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3:50pm and I am caught up. Been looking through Christmas stuff. Lots of memories. All attached to the last 14 yrs. I will include Greg in everything. But it is up to him how much he participates. They are all happy memories. Just feeling a bit emotional is all. First time in almost 15 yrs that Greg and I are not together. 

My mom stopped by with a few groceries. Ever so grateful as I have no money til the 30th. Needed milk. 


Made cupcakes today for Gage.
They are cooling and waiting for the frosting. 

Started the Lilac blossom baby cardigan jacket. Doing it in a solid color. Pink.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Your little trees bring back a memory for me, Melody, as my grandmother had a ceramic shop in her garage and I helped her make many of those trees!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> This geranium was given to me by SIL before she left her home in Auckland.
> It wasn't in good condition but I've managed to get it blooming again, a nice memory of her.


The beautiful geraniums cheered my otherwise grey and snowy day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> This geranium was given to me by SIL before she left her home in Auckland.
> It wasn't in good condition but I've managed to get it blooming again, a nice memory of her.


Your flowers are so beautiful.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You know, I've never used my mixer to make bread...always do it by hand. I think I will try it. Do you make any one kind, Tami?


I have a kitchenAid mixer as well, with the dough hooks..I am giving up using my breadmaker as it leaves big holes in the bottom of the loaf. I will try my KitchenAid mixer!
I recently bought the Vitamix blender...I think I can do dough in there too, have to check the recipe book.

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been using my mixer ever since I had to bin my breadmaker, about three years ago now- I had given up on hand kneading perhaps ten years ago, as the arthritis crept in. I find it so versatile- my goto recipe is Focaccia and also my Pizza dough, and a very simple Rye bread recipe, using Molasses- about time I made a loaf!


I can't hand knead dough either since I broke my wrist some 10 or more years ago. Still aches sometimes when I overuse the hand. I am going to use my KitchenAid mixer!

June
p.s. I hope all are safe in NZ! Have friends that go down there for 5 months every year from Britain. They are going in January.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 3:50pm and I am caught up. Been looking through Christmas stuff. Lots of memories. All attached to the last 14 yrs. I will include Greg in everything. But it is up to him how much he participates. They are all happy memories. Just feeling a bit emotional is all. First time in almost 15 yrs that Greg and I are not together.
> 
> My mom stopped by with a few groceries. Ever so grateful as I have no money til the 30th. Needed milk.
> 
> ...


Table looks very pretty Mel . Have you got all your Christmas decorations up ? 
I'll have to put mine up soon , not really in the Christmas mood yet but youngest has been saying he will help me get everything down from the loft so I suppose I best start getting myself into gear


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Thanks for letting us know Fan. She's in our prayers.


From me too. All in the quake zone stay safe and all take care. As always SuperBella and her family are in my prayers. I'm pleased that they decided to celebrate now rather than waiting as she seems more I'll again this time.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Table looks very pretty Mel . Have you got all your Christmas decorations up ?
> I'll have to put mine up soon , not really in the Christmas mood yet but youngest has been saying he will help me get everything down from the loft so I suppose I best start getting myself into gear


I have not been in the Christmas mood for several years now..would rather be someplace warm! DH is outside putting up the Christmas lights and decorations. He has done the Christmas tree for the past few years as well. January 2nd we are off to Florida for 3 months..thank heavens!

June


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I received theatre tickets as a wedding present to see "The King and I" in which she (Florence Henderson) played the lead female.


That is cool, what a neat wedding gift.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Gorgeous roses.


Welcome to the Tea Party, great to meet you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's parents posted a wonderful picture of Bella helping Dad to put the star on the Christmas tree and Bella's IV pole being decorated with Christmas lights. They were able to bring Bella home this weekend but she has taken a step backwards in her health so the future is concerning. The family is not taking anything for granted so the house was decorated for Christmas while they have Bella at home. I will share what Kristin posted on facebook.
> 
> Yes she's home! Yes we put our tree up not taking for granted the time is now. Now she's home, and with our oldest home from college this weekend the time is now. Now to be together, to be thankful and to put our tree up. Too many times we have waited and Bellas not able to be part of the traditions or family photos or moments lost to her journey. One thing we've learned and learning is not to wait. The time is now. We are settling in again to her new routines, new adjustments and new realities. We are exhausted and she is struggling since we've been home but praying she needs time to just adjust too. I had this overwhelming tug to just fill our house with some normalcy of the Christmas season.
> We are choosing to fill the house and time with the kids with fun and thankful for this time with the 7 of us.
> ...


Bella's mom has a very good way of looking at things and putting them in perspective, I can't even imagine how hard this is on all of them, but she is amazing in her faith and determination.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Geraniums to brighten your day


They are lovely Fan, I'm ready for spring now, we can skip winter. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit to the north of her- but enough that when the big one happened two weeks ago, when she got up to check the children, she could not stand upright. However I gather they had no damage- they seem to be built on a firm piece of ground.
> 
> Even as I was typing the above another alert came in- some people get very scared, Bronwen seems determined to survive. But it does take a toll.


Glad your family is safe. I would be scared to death.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm putting Super Bella and her family at the top of my list. Her family is amazing!


pacer said:


> Bella's parents posted a wonderful picture of Bella helping Dad to put the star on the Christmas tree and Bella's IV pole being decorated with Christmas lights. They were able to bring Bella home this weekend but she has taken a step backwards in her health so the future is concerning. The family is not taking anything for granted so the house was decorated for Christmas while they have Bella at home. I will share what Kristin posted on facebook.
> 
> Yes she's home! Yes we put our tree up not taking for granted the time is now. Now she's home, and with our oldest home from college this weekend the time is now. Now to be together, to be thankful and to put our tree up. Too many times we have waited and Bellas not able to be part of the traditions or family photos or moments lost to her journey. One thing we've learned and learning is not to wait. The time is now. We are settling in again to her new routines, new adjustments and new realities. We are exhausted and she is struggling since we've been home but praying she needs time to just adjust too. I had this overwhelming tug to just fill our house with some normalcy of the Christmas season.
> We are choosing to fill the house and time with the kids with fun and thankful for this time with the 7 of us.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just what I did Tami. Great minds think alike!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> All the talk of mixers I want to share that I have my mom's sunbeam mixer she got in 1944/45 when she & dad first married. It still works! I also have the one my aunt also got; same year and brand & style. It also works. It will be interesting to see how long my kitchen aid lasts.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll be fixing our turkey dinner with all the trimmings. Hannah really wanted dressing/stuffing that I make and we all wanted some turkey and leftovers so I will be putting it all together tomorrow. Hannah's boyfriend will be joining us for dinner which will be around 6:30 pm.
> 
> I really need to get busy knitting on the Heavenly Throw I'm doing for oldest DD for Christmas. Dates have changed for our family get together yet again and now looking at needing everything done by Dec. 19th (a Monday), so instead of having almost a month longer I now have just a tad over 3 weeks and just not interested in working on it. Ho-hum....hopefully the desire to knit will kick in real, real soon. I, like many others, have to really fight depression this time of year and I think all the having to juggle around everyone elses plans (work, travel, birthdays, other activities) has just worn on my attitude. Anyway, will get my big girl panties pulled up and force myself into a positive frame of mind and "get 'er done".


That's a big change in dates. I am not making that much this year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Bella's mom has a very good way of looking at things and putting them in perspective, I can't even imagine how hard this is on all of them, but she is amazing in her faith and determination.


Kristin tries very hard to keep things in perspective and live in the moment. I am sure she gets support from the palliative care team and hospice team at the hospital since she has two children who receive services from palliative and hospice section of the hospital. So far hospice works with the family on memory making moments and experiences. Scott, Bella's daddy, is a loving and caring father and husband who is instrumental in helping to hold the family together as well. There are more people stepping up to help as Bella's condition continues to decline. The family is a loving and caring family. Scott had no problem excusing himself from a conversation in order to "hatch" a stuffed animal for Bella. So creative and loving.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> And put a can of Cherry Pie filling on top! I have this recipe!
> 
> June


Mom worked as cashier at a grocery store. They used to have recipes printed and free. That's where mine came from. Most of only want whipped cream on ours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I can't hand knead dough either since I broke my wrist some 10 or more years ago. Still aches sometimes when I overuse the hand. I am going to use my KitchenAid mixer!
> 
> June
> p.s. I hope all are safe in NZ! Have friends that go down there for 5 months every year from Britain. They are going in January.


 :sm24: The earthquakes have mostly been minor in recent days- one or two only, approaching magnitude 5. But the community of Kaikoura is still marooned with no road access or egress, and no word how long it will take. At least they now have water to shower and the sewage system is working. The Government is providing some short term assistance to businesses- however I believe survival of the township is debatable. 
I wonder where in NZ your friends usually visit?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our big news tonight was a boating tragedy on the Kaipara Harbour Bar- 11 people aboard, and it seems only 3 survivers. Between Natural Disasters, and man's folly a lot will remember this November.


Sorry to hear. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have some inkling of how you are feeling gwen. the holidays always bring their own kind of depression. i have worked on the baby blanket but really have no burning desire to pick up the needles and finish it. but i will get it done so i can take it with me when we go to indianapolis next month for rebecca's wedding. i have really no memories of christmas at home - when we were living at the old folks home mother would come donwstair (she was a nurse) and dad would come in from the office - ten minutes max and they were back at work and i was alone in the apartment for the rest of the day. i'll just me glad when the first of january rolls around. --- sam


Have mailed me those socks yet?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't listen to much news but did hear about a quake in NZ I'm glad they got the cows down but were there people trapped? That scene certainly looks terrible!


KateB said:


> I saw on the later news that the farmer had managed to get them down by somehow digging them a way down.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

beautiful flowers Fan! thanks for brightening our Winter day!


Fan said:


> Geraniums to brighten your day


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad your family is safe. I would be scared to death.


People do have differing abilities for handling the stress. There have been much higher figures for family break-ups I gather, and Mental Health services are really stretched I have heard.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was another lovely day. My daughter, her husband and two teens came up from Houston for a short visit. They even carried lunch for us. They stopped at a shop on the way and got barbeque beef, chicken and sausage along with the sides. It was delicious. So good to see them. It has been awhile since they have been over. Todd is an airline pilot so has irregular hours. Kathy is a nurse and going to school so she is very busy. Of course the teens are always busy with this and that. Then our son and his family dropped in for a quick visit. It was a very nice day. Enjoyed it so much.
> We got talking about Christmas and it is obvious that we are going to have problems getting together. People who work in health care or public service certainly work strange shifts. I had wanted to have the whole family together for a dinner but will have to rethink it.
> With the move, my knitting and sewing have been put on the back burner. I will be so happy when I can get organized enough to do some of these things. I surely miss them. No homemade items for Christmas this year. Oh well...
> Keep knitting and play nice.
> Marilyn


Sounds like a very nice day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry to hear. Prayers for all involved.


Thank you Tami, it's a lot of families now with no father.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your table looks very festive Melody. Yes, I imagine this will be quite an emotional time for you and Gage and also possibly Greg. I glad they are happy memories and that in time even more will be made . Sending you a pm.



gagesmom said:


> 3:50pm and I am caught up. Been looking through Christmas stuff. Lots of memories. All attached to the last 14 yrs. I will include Greg in everything. But it is up to him how much he participates. They are all happy memories. Just feeling a bit emotional is all. First time in almost 15 yrs that Greg and I are not together.
> 
> My mom stopped by with a few groceries. Ever so grateful as I have no money til the 30th. Needed milk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I don't listen to much news but did hear about a quake in NZ I'm glad they got the cows down but were there people trapped? That scene certainly looks terrible!


Two people died when the big one hit, but there have not been any further human casualties. It is sparsely populated around Kaikoura.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have had a good day. Party went very well- she really seemed to enjoy a lot of it. As long as those she doesn't know admired her from a distance. Anyone other than Mummy, Daddy or either Grandmas got cried at. Was able to assure David that it wasn't jus thim- she also cries when her other grandfather looks at her!
> Mum was there so I asked where Great Grandma was, Elizabeth pointed in the wrong direction and when I turned round the other Grandma was there.
> 
> Then I went to the cricket and we won the game- after 5 losses it was time Australia won one. Finished early so here I am. Got home about 3 hours earlier than the last two nights.
> And now to start reading, don't think I will be reading all 21 pages as it is 9pm and I'm just starting to feel sleepy.


It sure is fun watching them at birthdays when they are little. Tell David he is definitely not alone. Arriana did the same thing. And with her daddy too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Junelouise I make my dough for my rolls in my breadmachine and also sometime just the dough for the bread then take it out and shape it and let it rise in the pan and bake in oven. Works great. I love my bread machine even if it does leave a hole in the bottom of the loaf.


Junelouise said:


> I have a kitchenAid mixer as well, with the dough hooks..I am giving up using my breadmaker as it leaves big holes in the bottom of the loaf. I will try my KitchenAid mixer!
> I recently bought the Vitamix blender...I think I can do dough in there too, have to check the recipe book.
> 
> June


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm sure Gage appreciates your strength Holidays sure are full of memories


gagesmom said:


> 3:50pm and I am caught up. Been looking through Christmas stuff. Lots of memories. All attached to the last 14 yrs. I will include Greg in everything. But it is up to him how much he participates. They are all happy memories. Just feeling a bit emotional is all. First time in almost 15 yrs that Greg and I are not together.
> 
> My mom stopped by with a few groceries. Ever so grateful as I have no money til the 30th. Needed milk.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You know, I've never used my mixer to make bread...always do it by hand. I think I will try it. Do you make any one kind, Tami?


I have a very easy recipe. I am on my phone right now but remind me and I will post the recipe. 3 hours start to finish.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've been using my mixer ever since I had to bin my breadmaker, about three years ago now- I had given up on hand kneading perhaps ten years ago, as the arthritis crept in. I find it so versatile- my goto recipe is Focaccia and also my Pizza dough, and a very simple Rye bread recipe, using Molasses- about time I made a loaf!


Mmm those sound good too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mmm those sound good too!


They are rather yummy- I usually make them now only when I know I can share.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Fan
> Geraniums are not one of my favourite flowers but they do look pretty when in full bloom


I really like them, but I think you either love or hate their distinctive smell.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone. ☺☺

Sorlenna the funny thing is about the trees that the one on the left was my mom's that she made as she worked for a ceramics place at one time. The one on the right she made for my Granny. I have them both now and have for years. ☺

Sonja I have the ones at the windows, the table cloth and trees and a wreath on the door. Other then that no I don't. I usually put the tree up on Dec 1st and take it down Jan 1st. Not sure if I will wait this year or change it up.

Gwen yes they are good memories. Grateful for that. ☺


Waiting to hear from my friend Jodi as I want to bring down to her a cupcake for her and the girls.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

First sleeve done for the cardigan. Second one started. Think this sweater will be so lovely when finished. ☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Gorgeous roses.


Welcome to the tea party Roses and Cats! Hope you visit often. We enjoy new faces around the tea table. What are you working on? I've got socks and Christmas stockings on the needles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I always mix it by hand too, seems it would take longer to clean the mixer than do it by hand


It doesn't take me long to clean the mixer. I can't mix it by hand so have to either use the mixer or bread machine. I prefer the mixer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It doesn't take me long to clean the mixer. I can't mix it by hand so have to either use the mixer or bread machine. I prefer the mixer.


The part I find difficult to clean is the 'baffle'/lid thing which tends to get covered in flour. I am not exactly sure why I persevere in using it, other than it makes a good cover while the dough prooves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Entirely Margaret's bright idea!


Prompted by all the newbies last week asking what was going on and what everything related to.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> First sleeve done for the cardigan. Second one started. Think this sweater will be so lovely when finished. ☺


That's looking super, and your table does too.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone re the flower power I posted earlier, it's good that they cheer up dreary winter for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, thanks for starting us off again, I can't believe how the weeks fly by.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3:50pm and I am caught up. Been looking through Christmas stuff. Lots of memories. All attached to the last 14 yrs. I will include Greg in everything. But it is up to him how much he participates. They are all happy memories. Just feeling a bit emotional is all. First time in almost 15 yrs that Greg and I are not together.
> 
> My mom stopped by with a few groceries. Ever so grateful as I have no money til the 30th. Needed milk.
> 
> ...


Looking Christmassy Melody. Glad you mom could help you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I have a kitchenAid mixer as well, with the dough hooks..I am giving up using my breadmaker as it leaves big holes in the bottom of the loaf. I will try my KitchenAid mixer!
> I recently bought the Vitamix blender...I think I can do dough in there too, have to check the recipe book.
> 
> June


Check out the soup recipes on the vitamix site, I tried it for that this past week, made the potatoe chicken soup & really liked it. I'll be trying other soups in there too, I was skeptical but it really works well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I have not been in the Christmas mood for several years now..would rather be someplace warm! DH is outside putting up the Christmas lights and decorations. He has done the Christmas tree for the past few years as well. January 2nd we are off to Florida for 3 months..thank heavens!
> 
> June


If I had to wait for DH to shop, decorate or cook there would be no Christmas here????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least for christmas you already know what not to expect. maybe your holiday celebrations will just be spread out which is also a good thing. not quite as much work all at once. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Today was another lovely day. My daughter, her husband and two teens came up from Houston for a short visit. They even carried lunch for us. They stopped at a shop on the way and got barbeque beef, chicken and sausage along with the sides. It was delicious. So good to see them. It has been awhile since they have been over. Todd is an airline pilot so has irregular hours. Kathy is a nurse and going to school so she is very busy. Of course the teens are always busy with this and that. Then our son and his family dropped in for a quick visit. It was a very nice day. Enjoyed it so much.
> We got talking about Christmas and it is obvious that we are going to have problems getting together. People who work in health care or public service certainly work strange shifts. I had wanted to have the whole family together for a dinner but will have to rethink it.
> With the move, my knitting and sewing have been put on the back burner. I will be so happy when I can get organized enough to do some of these things. I surely miss them. No homemade items for Christmas this year. Oh well...
> Keep knitting and play nice.
> Marilyn


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not sure what's wrong with me today but for some reason I've been channeling Suzy Homemaker???? After the labor intensive buns this morning I lost my mind again & decided to make stuffed pasta shells for supper. I swear I've done more dishes today than in the last week. DH better like them! 
I revamped my deck arrangements after the dog chewed them & s preyed with lots of bitter apple, she pulled one cluster of berries out but didn't chew them so maybe she will get the message, I hope!
I also sewed a bunch of hanging towels, the ones that hang on the oven door, now just need to buy some buttons for them, forgot the last time I was at Fabricland. 
I'm sure glad I threw out those darn pills yesterday, I actually almost normal today. I've never had such a thing happen before


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday elizabeth - hard to believe it has been a whole year. --- sam



darowil said:


> Have had a good day. Party went very well- she really seemed to enjoy a lot of it. As long as those she doesn't know admired her from a distance. Anyone other than Mummy, Daddy or either Grandmas got cried at. Was able to assure David that it wasn't jus thim- she also cries when her other grandfather looks at her!
> Mum was there so I asked where Great Grandma was, Elizabeth pointed in the wrong direction and when I turned round the other Grandma was there.
> 
> Then I went to the cricket and we won the game- after 5 losses it was time Australia won one. Finished early so here I am. Got home about 3 hours earlier than the last two nights.
> And now to start reading, don't think I will be reading all 21 pages as it is 9pm and I'm just starting to feel sleepy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what happened to the people and what storm - think i have missed something. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I am going to go to bed and try and catch up some sleep. Havent been coughing quite as violently so the antibiotics are doing their thing. I am going to start on the repeat of them tomorrow. This cough is still pretty "deep" but getting looser.
> 
> We are to have some nicer days coming up... around 22c to 24c. It already feels and looks very dry here, it has been weeks since we have had any good soaking rain. It hasnt been so windy the last few days which is good. Of the few people that are critical in hospital from breathing difficulties from the storm., another has sadly passed away.
> 
> Goodnight all, keep smiling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what happened to the people and what storm - think i have missed something. --- sam


The storm caused a severe Asthmatic reaction is several people, and about 5 have died as a result.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 6 Dozen she says, like it's a walk in no big thing. lol
> How long does it take to tie one? I'm with Julie, sounds like a lot.
> Yay for knitting again!


And especially with a thumb that is not at its best.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Feels like winter. Got up to 55, but 45mph winds. Yet, the leaves are still on most trees.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Turkey dinner turned out good. DstepD and her husband are going to come for leftovers tomorrow. The cheesecake recipe I tried was terrific. This is the link to the recipe: http://lifemadesimplebakes.com/2014/08/perfect-new-york-cheesecake/2/
The topping is made with sour cream, powdered sugar(confectionate sugar) and vanilla bean paste. I had never used vanilla bean paste before and only found it a a fairly new upscale grocery store called Fresh Market. OMG was it good.

DD, (Hannah) wasn't feeling well when she got home from work and meeting with study group. She has been burning the candle at both ends between school and working (took on a second job during the holidays). She is just exhausted. Right now she is sound asleep on the sofa with Sydney. My little girl is so tired and her sweet Sydney is keeping watch over her.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Turkey dinner turned out good. DstepD and her husband are going to come for leftovers tomorrow. The cheesecake recipe I tried was terrific. This is the link to the recipe: http://lifemadesimplebakes.com/2014/08/perfect-new-york-cheesecake/2/
> The topping is made with sour cream, powdered sugar(confectionate sugar) and vanilla bean paste. I had never used vanilla bean paste before and only found it a a fairly new upscale grocery store called Fresh Market. OMG was it good.
> 
> DD, (Hannah) wasn't feeling well when she got home from work and meeting with study group. She has been burning the candle at both ends between school and working (took on a second job during the holidays). She is just exhausted. Right now she is sound asleep on the sofa with Sydney. My little girl is so tired and her sweet Sydney is keeping watch over her.


Ooh Gwen that recipe looks absolutely divine. Your Hannah looks very peaceful with Sydney. 
Vanilla paste beats the essence hands down for flavour!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: The earthquakes have mostly been minor in recent days- one or two only, approaching magnitude 5. But the community of Kaikoura is still marooned with no road access or egress, and no word how long it will take. At least they now have water to shower and the sewage system is working. The Government is providing some short term assistance to businesses- however I believe survival of the township is debatable.
> I wonder where in NZ your friends usually visit?


I can't remember right off, but I know it is on the North Island somewhere.

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I can't remember right off, but I know it is on the North Island somewhere.
> 
> June


The South of the North Island has been having quakes, and some up the East Coast, but you learn to live with it all. :sm24: And if they come so often they will know what to expect.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd intended to spend the day knitting on a hat with a houndstooth pattern after church service this morning, but you already suspect that didn't happen, right? 

I got started on the laundry that had piled up in the hampers and thought I'd gather up all the dibs and dabs of things that had gathered in the fridge and freezer for a soup. The soup ended up tasting quite good in spite of the unusual combination of food items. Then I started sorting through several pounds of dried beans for Elm this week and that took for ever with the quart of mixed varieties of beans that had come in as a donation. Do y'all have any idea how many pounds a stuffed quart bag of dry beans weighs? Neither did I but it was a bunch and they were a weird sorting job--rocks, nasty-looking conditions on some of them (a lot) and some really small varieties of beans. A real pain in the backside :sm16: :sm25: :sm25: 

I have most of the laundry washed and dried and Don folded everything up for me. Before we had a chance to eat anything for supper it was time to go to the Square in town for the annual lighting of the Christmas lights in the center of the very small business section of the township. Of course, we then had to go inside the town hall for refreshments of cookies and hot chocolate and listen to some of the high school band members play some Christmas carols and sing along as we usually do. Then home quickly for a bit of supper. The soup turned out rather tasty and warming after being near the open door as everyone was moving in and out of the crowded main hall of the building.

I finished sorting and rinsing the beans and will cook them tomorrow for Tuesday's lunch at Elm. I really do wish you all could have been at Elm on Thanksgiving to be a part of the very obvious open enjoyment of the day by our regulars. It was joy to be there even as we worked to assure everyone of their welcome and the pleasure of our sharing the fullness of the gratitude we felt to have them as our guests/family. When Don asked the blessing and offered our thanks for all, the circle holding hands went nearly all the way around the group except for a few who couldn't actually reach each other.

And we still have desserts left to serve out this week--at least for a couple of days' meals. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: 


Love to you all, 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you substitute the paste in any recipe that calls for the extract? It really did taste decadent.


Fan said:


> Ooh Gwen that recipe looks absolutely divine. Your Hannah looks very peaceful with Sydney.
> Vanilla paste beats the essence hands down for flavour!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy the gathering in the township to light the tree et al sounds like something from a Norman Rockwell painting. It just envokes warm feelings. You and Don do so much and your township, though it has it's difficulties, sounds delightful.



jheiens said:


> I'd intended to spend the day knitting on a hat with a houndstooth pattern after church service this morning, but you already suspect that didn't happen, right?
> 
> I got started on the laundry that had piled up in the hampers and thought I'd gather up all the dibs and dabs of things that had gathered in the fridge and freezer for a soup. The soup ended up tasting quite good in spite of the unusual combination of food items. Then I started sorting through several pounds of dried beans for Elm this week and that took for ever with the quart of mixed varieties of beans that had come in as a donation. Do y'all have any idea how many pounds a stuffed quart bag of dry beans weighs? Neither did I but it was a bunch and they were a weird sorting job--rocks, nasty-looking conditions on some of them (a lot) and some really small varieties of beans. A real pain in the backside :sm16: :sm25: :sm25:
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The township and the locals are friendly enough; but, they do not reach out to newcomers. And even after 20+ years here, we are still newcomers. Very seldom have we been invited into the homes of even our church family for anything less crowded than a full church gathering in spite of many invitations here as small or large gatherings. The regulars at Elm are more welcoming and accepting; and I don't think that it is just because I cook tasty, hot meals and care about them individually and as a whole group of people. They know and have known for a very long time what being an outsider feels like. More of our ''friends'' here in Bristol reach out to Tim than they do to the rest of the family. I find more acceptance and friendship here at the tea table; but perhaps that is just me who puts them off.

It is what it is, right? 

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy the gathering in the township to light the tree et al sounds like something from a Norman Rockwell painting. It just envokes warm feelings. You and Don do so much and your township, though it has it's difficulties, sounds delightful.


Joy, I agree with Gwen.

Gwen, Hannah and Sydney look precious together.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can you substitute the paste in any recipe that calls for the extract? It really did taste decadent.


Don't see why not. I have a tube with the whole bean pods in and you just scrape your knife along the pod and it comes out like paste, it's quite strong so you don't need much to get a good flavour.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good dog, Sydney! Keep that sweet girl of yours safe while she gets a well earned sleep.

Joy, I know what a job sorting beans is. Glad you were able to enjoy some festivities, at least. It sounds lovely.

The blue sweater is finished, just needs ends woven in and a wash. I also finished the body of the pink one. So two more sleeves and then weaving in the ends and a wash as well, and they'll be ready to send. I also have a quilt binding to do on a small quilt and then will figure out what the next project will be. I'll get pictures when that's all done.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
Yes it smells like blackberries too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


Wow! Wish we had smellivision????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, glad you had a nice supper, poor Hannah must be exhausted. 
Thanks for the cheesecake recipe. I've never seen or heard of vanilla paste, will have to look.

Joy. It just seems so weird people in your community aren't welcoming to someone who does so much for the community. The lighting of the tree sounds like a nice event.

Iforgot to wish Elizabeth a happy birthday, I can't believe she's a year old already


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Wish we had smellivision????????


Yes wouldn't it be super, especially with the food photos we post on here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Daralene haven't noticed you posting for a few days hope all is well and you are reading along 
Just want to wish you a Happy Birthday and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????????

And a happy birthday to you too Lynette hope you too have a wonderful day ????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Turkey dinner turned out good. DstepD and her husband are going to come for leftovers tomorrow. The cheesecake recipe I tried was terrific. This is the link to the recipe: http://lifemadesimplebakes.com/2014/08/perfect-new-york-cheesecake/2/
> The topping is made with sour cream, powdered sugar(confectionate sugar) and vanilla bean paste. I had never used vanilla bean paste before and only found it a a fairly new upscale grocery store called Fresh Market. OMG was it good.
> 
> DD, (Hannah) wasn't feeling well when she got home from work and meeting with study group. She has been burning the candle at both ends between school and working (took on a second job during the holidays). She is just exhausted. Right now she is sound asleep on the sofa with Sydney. My little girl is so tired and her sweet Sydney is keeping watch over her.


Lovely picture Gwen . Sydney is being so patient watching over Hannahand waiting till she wakes up 
Does he think she is awake if she slightly moves . Mishka does and that's it she pounces ????
Glad your turkey dinner turned out good and the cheesecake sounds delicious all the talk about turkey and thanksgiving dinners has me wishing Christmas was sooner do enjoy my Christmas dinners ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what's wrong with me today but for some reason I've been channeling Suzy Homemaker???? After the labor intensive buns this morning I lost my mind again & decided to make stuffed pasta shells for supper. I swear I've done more dishes today than in the last week. DH better like them!
> I revamped my deck arrangements after the dog chewed them & s preyed with lots of bitter apple, she pulled one cluster of berries out but didn't chew them so maybe she will get the message, I hope!
> I also sewed a bunch of hanging towels, the ones that hang on the oven door, now just need to buy some buttons for them, forgot the last time I was at Fabricland.
> I'm sure glad I threw out those darn pills yesterday, I actually almost normal today. I've never had such a thing happen before[/quote
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine Christmas without snow


We dont know any different. I would love to experience one Christmas cold and snowing. Hopefully it wont be too hot here on the day, I still cook a full roast regardless. Then going to a friend's for a barbeque tea.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Geraniums to brighten your day


Lovely! I have a few geraniums as well, they are good value as they flower most of the year round. I must post a photo of my roses that I took a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> The township and the locals are friendly enough; but, they do not reach out to newcomers. And even after 20+ years here, we are still newcomers. Very seldom have we been invited into the homes of even our church family for anything less crowded than a full church gathering in spite of many invitations here as small or large gatherings. The regulars at Elm are more welcoming and accepting; and I don't think that it is just because I cook tasty, hot meals and care about them individually and as a whole group of people. They know and have known for a very long time what being an outsider feels like. More of our ''friends'' here in Bristol reach out to Tim than they do to the rest of the family. I find more acceptance and friendship here at the tea table; but perhaps that is just me who puts them off.
> 
> It is what it is, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


We love you for who you are. I have lived in communities like yours and there is not much you can do but keep caring. Tim is probably more accepted because he was young and has gone through school with the kids.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> We dont know any different. I would love to experience one Christmas cold and snowing. Hopefully it wont be too hot here on the day, I still cook a full roast regardless. Then going to a friend's for a barbeque tea.


According to the extended forecast on my phone we could possibly have a green Christmas this year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday to Kiwifrau and Cashmeregma. I hope your special day is filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If I had to wait for DH to shop, decorate or cook there would be no Christmas here????


Yes, we've got fairies who do it all.....they also clean the bathroom, manage all the washing, dust, wash steps, etc. I told DH the other day that he'd better die first, because when I go the fairies go with me! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what's wrong with me today but for some reason I've been channeling Suzy Homemaker???? After the labor intensive buns this morning I lost my mind again & decided to make stuffed pasta shells for supper. I swear I've done more dishes today than in the last week. DH better like them!
> I revamped my deck arrangements after the dog chewed them & s preyed with lots of bitter apple, she pulled one cluster of berries out but didn't chew them so maybe she will get the message, I hope!
> I also sewed a bunch of hanging towels, the ones that hang on the oven door, now just need to buy some buttons for them, forgot the last time I was at Fabricland.
> I'm sure glad I threw out those darn pills yesterday, I actually almost normal today. I've never had such a thing happen before


Boy you have been busy, I hope the decorations stay safe.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Ooh Gwen that recipe looks absolutely divine. Your Hannah looks very peaceful with Sydney.
> Vanilla paste beats the essence hands down for flavour!


Ditto... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


That is stunning! I love love the colour. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Daralene haven't noticed you posting for a few days hope all is well and you are reading along
> Just want to wish you a Happy Birthday and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????????
> 
> And a happy birthday to you too Lynette hope you too have a wonderful day ????????????????


Happy Birthday from me too. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Was today her birthday? Happy Birthday Elizabeth. Wow 1 year old already. So exciting. :sm11: :sm11:


Thursday- party yesterday. And I get to be with her all day Thursday, babysitting and then tea for her parents and grandparents.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am going to go to bed and try and catch up some sleep. Havent been coughing quite as violently so the antibiotics are doing their thing. I am going to start on the repeat of them tomorrow. This cough is still pretty "deep" but getting looser.
> 
> We are to have some nicer days coming up... around 22c to 24c. It already feels and looks very dry here, it has been weeks since we have had any good soaking rain. It hasnt been so windy the last few days which is good. Of the few people that are critical in hospital from breathing difficulties from the storm., another has sadly passed away.
> 
> Goodnight all, keep smiling.


Total of 6 I heard yesterday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FranVan said:


> I was yelling at the tv the last few minutes. Wonderful game and the team up north played well. So glad we won.


Well done on your team winning.
Why do we yell at the TV to cheer our team on? Makes sense when at the game but no logic when not there- but I do it to.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes, we've got fairies who do it all.....they also clean the bathroom, manage all the washing, dust, wash steps, etc. I told DH the other day that he'd better die first, because when I go the fairies go with me! :sm09:


 :sm24: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thursday- party yesterday. And I get to be with her all day Thursday, babysitting and then tea for her parents and grandparents.


Oh, wonderful. You will have such great fun. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Total of 6 I heard yesterday


Yes I heard that today. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is a photo of missy Serena practising how to peddle......


She looks a bit wishy washy in this one..... she did have a bit of a cold and was pretty tired.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

And another one from playgroup.......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was another lovely day. My daughter, her husband and two teens came up from Houston for a short visit. They even carried lunch for us. They stopped at a shop on the way and got barbeque beef, chicken and sausage along with the sides. It was delicious. So good to see them. It has been awhile since they have been over. Todd is an airline pilot so has irregular hours. Kathy is a nurse and going to school so she is very busy. Of course the teens are always busy with this and that. Then our son and his family dropped in for a quick visit. It was a very nice day. Enjoyed it so much.
> We got talking about Christmas and it is obvious that we are going to have problems getting together. People who work in health care or public service certainly work strange shifts. I had wanted to have the whole family together for a dinner but will have to rethink it.
> With the move, my knitting and sewing have been put on the back burner. I will be so happy when I can get organized enough to do some of these things. I surely miss them. No homemade items for Christmas this year. Oh well...
> Keep knitting and play nice.
> Marilyn


Gad you've seen so many of the family. It's a shame you can't all get together for Christmas but as you say some industries need people working in them at all times. And once the family starts growing as well. Easy for Vicky this year as her in-laws will be up in Darwin awaiting th earrival of their first GS. And she has a weeks holiday so has Christmas Day off. She is trying to see if she can wrangle the next day off as well as my extended family getting together (though most are coming to Vicky's Christmas evening anyway).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella's parents posted a wonderful picture of Bella helping Dad to put the star on the Christmas tree and Bella's IV pole being decorated with Christmas lights. They were able to bring Bella home this weekend but she has taken a step backwards in her health so the future is concerning. The family is not taking anything for granted so the house was decorated for Christmas while they have Bella at home. I will share what Kristin posted on facebook.
> 
> Yes she's home! Yes we put our tree up not taking for granted the time is now. Now she's home, and with our oldest home from college this weekend the time is now. Now to be together, to be thankful and to put our tree up. Too many times we have waited and Bellas not able to be part of the traditions or family photos or moments lost to her journey. One thing we've learned and learning is not to wait. The time is now. We are settling in again to her new routines, new adjustments and new realities. We are exhausted and she is struggling since we've been home but praying she needs time to just adjust too. I had this overwhelming tug to just fill our house with some normalcy of the Christmas season.
> We are choosing to fill the house and time with the kids with fun and thankful for this time with the 7 of us.
> ...


Thanks Mary- its a sad journey for them. At least they can enjoy some family time- and how wise to take the chance when it is there.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Roses and cats said:


> Gorgeous roses.


Welcome to the party, Roses and Cats! I have always enjoyed your cute avatar photo! Is that you kitty?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> Bella's parents posted a wonderful picture of Bella helping Dad to put the star on the Christmas tree and Bella's IV pole being decorated with Christmas lights. They were able to bring Bella home this weekend but she has taken a step backwards in her health so the future is concerning. The family is not taking anything for granted so the house was decorated for Christmas while they have Bella at home. I will share what Kristin posted on facebook.
> 
> Yes she's home! Yes we put our tree up not taking for granted the time is now. Now she's home, and with our oldest home from college this weekend the time is now. Now to be together, to be thankful and to put our tree up. Too many times we have waited and Bellas not able to be part of the traditions or family photos or moments lost to her journey. One thing we've learned and learning is not to wait. The time is now. We are settling in again to her new routines, new adjustments and new realities. We are exhausted and she is struggling since we've been home but praying she needs time to just adjust too. I had this overwhelming tug to just fill our house with some normalcy of the Christmas season.
> We are choosing to fill the house and time with the kids with fun and thankful for this time with the 7 of us.
> ...


Thank you for sharing this, Mary. Prayers continue for this family.♡


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful flowers Fan
> Geraniums are not one of my favourite flowers but they do look pretty when in full bloom


I like them becuase they are so very hard to kill (at least here they are). And the thing I do best with gardening is kill things and they can defy even me. And there are some lovely flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've not read right through, but there are two birthdays I wanted to mention today,

*Cashmeregma (Daralene) and kiwifrau (Lynnette)*

have their special day - hope it is a great one!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gagesmom said:


> 3:50pm and I am caught up. Been looking through Christmas stuff. Lots of memories. All attached to the last 14 yrs. I will include Greg in everything. But it is up to him how much he participates. They are all happy memories. Just feeling a bit emotional is all. First time in almost 15 yrs that Greg and I are not together.
> 
> My mom stopped by with a few groceries. Ever so grateful as I have no money til the 30th. Needed milk.
> 
> ...


Your table is very festive (and Yay mom!).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Junelouise said:


> I have a kitchenAid mixer as well, with the dough hooks..I am giving up using my breadmaker as it leaves big holes in the bottom of the loaf. I will try my KitchenAid mixer!
> I recently bought the Vitamix blender...I think I can do dough in there too, have to check the recipe book.
> 
> June


Welcome, Junelouise!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> That is cool, what a neat wedding gift.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure is fun watching them at birthdays when they are little. Tell David he is definitely not alone. Arriana did the same thing. And with her daddy too!


Oh dear- at least Elizabeth loves to see Daddy. Mummy, Daddy and Grandmas (and I assume the child care staff as she is happy there now) are the ones she goes to happily. 
So when Vicky said Dad is putting her to sleep I looked at her blankly. She said later the look on my face was priceless. But Vicks plan worked. Take her for a walk. She doesn't care who pushes her- and faces forward so doesn't see them anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And another one from playgroup.......


My word they do grow up fast! What a grown up girl.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, Tami!


tami_ohio said:


> I have a very easy recipe. I am on my phone right now but remind me and I will post the recipe. 3 hours start to finish.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what's wrong with me today but for some reason I've been channeling Suzy Homemaker???? After the labor intensive buns this morning I lost my mind again & decided to make stuffed pasta shells for supper. I swear I've done more dishes today than in the last week. DH better like them!
> I revamped my deck arrangements after the dog chewed them & s preyed with lots of bitter apple, she pulled one cluster of berries out but didn't chew them so maybe she will get the message, I hope!
> I also sewed a bunch of hanging towels, the ones that hang on the oven door, now just need to buy some buttons for them, forgot the last time I was at Fabricland.
> I'm sure glad I threw out those darn pills yesterday, I actually almost normal today. I've never had such a thing happen before


So glad you are feeling better, Bonnie!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Turkey dinner turned out good. DstepD and her husband are going to come for leftovers tomorrow. The cheesecake recipe I tried was terrific. This is the link to the recipe: http://lifemadesimplebakes.com/2014/08/perfect-new-york-cheesecake/2/
> The topping is made with sour cream, powdered sugar(confectionate sugar) and vanilla bean paste. I had never used vanilla bean paste before and only found it a a fairly new upscale grocery store called Fresh Market. OMG was it good.
> 
> DD, (Hannah) wasn't feeling well when she got home from work and meeting with study group. She has been burning the candle at both ends between school and working (took on a second job during the holidays). She is just exhausted. Right now she is sound asleep on the sofa with Sydney. My little girl is so tired and her sweet Sydney is keeping watch over her.


Love the photo of a girl and her dog, Gwen (and your cushion covers look good, too). Your DD sounds like mine...3 jobs and a grad program. Oh to be young! But it worries the moms, right?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Daralene haven't noticed you posting for a few days hope all is well and you are reading along
> Just want to wish you a Happy Birthday and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????????
> 
> And a happy birthday to you too Lynette hope you too have a wonderful day ????????????????


Happy Birthday from me, too, Lynette and Daralene! Eat cake!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

KateB said:


> Yes, we've got fairies who do it all.....they also clean the bathroom, manage all the washing, dust, wash steps, etc. I told DH the other day that he'd better die first, because when I go the fairies go with me! :sm09:


Funny, Kate!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable! Are you feeling better, Sugar?


sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo of missy Serena practising how to peddle......
> 
> She looks a bit wishy washy in this one..... she did have a bit of a cold and was pretty tired.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, is your next eye appointment this week? I hope they can give you a plan of action. Have a happy day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, is your next eye appointment this week? I hope they can give you a plan of action. Have a happy day!


I have a doctor's appointment Friday, specifically to talk about the state of the diabetes- I have a copy of the letter from the Optometrist, and also my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) is posting me a book she has found very helpful, controlling it through diet. The routine Optometry appointment will be in 11 months time. 
Thanks for asking. And thanks in general!

We've not had a group hug for a while, so here goes:-

*{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This just came from Ringo's breeder:- thought it very clever:-

Most ventriloquists have a dummy, one that they manipulate. This ain't no dummy!!!

TURN UP THE SOUND

https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/xU7FdD1SpHc?rel=0


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And another one from playgroup.......


Hiw do they get so grown up so quickly? She's lovely, but definitely no baby girl now!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure what's wrong with me today but for some reason I've been channeling Suzy Homemaker???? After the labor intensive buns this morning I lost my mind again & decided to make stuffed pasta shells for supper. I swear I've done more dishes today than in the last week. DH better like them!
> I revamped my deck arrangements after the dog chewed them & s preyed with lots of bitter apple, she pulled one cluster of berries out but didn't chew them so maybe she will get the message, I hope!
> I also sewed a bunch of hanging towels, the ones that hang on the oven door, now just need to buy some buttons for them, forgot the last time I was at Fabricland.
> I'm sure glad I threw out those darn pills yesterday, I actually almost normal today. I've never had such a thing happen before


Glad you're feeling better, those pills were obviously not for you. Can you go back to a previous prescription?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came from Ringo's breeder:- thought it very clever:-
> 
> Most ventriloquists have a dummy, one that they manipulate. This ain't no dummy!!!
> 
> ...


Very funny! However if Simon Cowell gets any more botox he won't be able to open his mouth!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment Friday, specifically to talk about the state of the diabetes- I have a copy of the letter from the Optometrist, and also my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) is posting me a book she has found very helpful, controlling it through diet. The routine Optometry appointment will be in 11 months time.
> Thanks for asking. And thanks in general!
> 
> We've not had a group hug for a while, so here goes:-
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> And another one from playgroup.......


She is growing so fast. What a little cutie she is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Daralene & Lynette!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Daralene and Lynette, I see you both have birthdays today. I hope you are both having a wonderful day wherever you are, whatever you're doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan your roses take me back to when I was a child. Our neighbor's had a rose garden; well it actually was the husband's rose garden. They were beautiful as are your's. Every mother's day he would give my mom a white rose to wear to church and me a red or pink rose in honor of our mothers.


Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh goodness...I almost missed the birthdays! Happy Birthday to Daralene and to Lynette! I also hope it was a wonderful celebration for each of you!


Swedenme said:


> Daralene haven't noticed you posting for a few days hope all is well and you are reading along
> Just want to wish you a Happy Birthday and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????????
> 
> And a happy birthday to you too Lynette hope you too have a wonderful day ????????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....please, please send me some fairies!!!



KateB said:


> Yes, we've got fairies who do it all.....they also clean the bathroom, manage all the washing, dust, wash steps, etc. I told DH the other day that he'd better die first, because when I go the fairies go with me! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh but Serena is such a cutie even when wishy washy. I can't believe how big all our cyber babies are getting.

Kept forgetting to wish Elizabeth a Happy Birthday....(glad she can't read yet!) Give her a love for me Darowil. She will be riding a trike too before you know it!



sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo of missy Serena practising how to peddle......
> 
> She looks a bit wishy washy in this one..... she did have a bit of a cold and was pretty tired.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you April. Now the cushion covers are the make shift ones made out of an old sheet and desperately need washing. We alledgedly are to get rain this week so I'm putting off washing them. I hope to get the nicer covers done sometime during December. Probably will happen after Hannah goes to NYC and I'm done with the Christmas knitting!



oneapril said:


> Love the photo of a girl and her dog, Gwen (and your cushion covers look good, too). Your DD sounds like mine...3 jobs and a grad program. Oh to be young! But it worries the moms, right?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right Julie! We all need that group hug!


Lurker 2 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment Friday, specifically to talk about the state of the diabetes- I have a copy of the letter from the Optometrist, and also my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) is posting me a book she has found very helpful, controlling it through diet. The routine Optometry appointment will be in 11 months time.
> Thanks for asking. And thanks in general!
> 
> We've not had a group hug for a while, so here goes:-
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How adorable!


Lurker 2 said:


> This just came from Ringo's breeder:- thought it very clever:-
> 
> Most ventriloquists have a dummy, one that they manipulate. This ain't no dummy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


Oh, pretty!! Looks so beautiful on a very frosty morning. Thanks


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy birthday to Kiwifrau and Cashmeregma. I hope your special day is filled with many blessings and lots of love.


Happy Birthday to both of our "birthday girls"!!! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30am and I have caught up. 

Serena is growing so much. What a doll ☺

Happiest of birthdays to Lynette and Daralene 
????????????????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I got an image in my head of you and Maya relaxing in the jacuzzi! :sm09: (My warped sense of humour...sorry!)


That is so funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the new start Sam and friends.
> 
> I went shopping for a little bit today. I got shorts for Matthew and dress pants for DS #1 and some shirts for DH and me. I did buy yarn today as well.
> 
> I have been working on scrubbies and felt like I was knitting forever. Check out the differences between these.


Which one do you think is the more accurate? I'm guessing the metal one if it is older.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> And another one from playgroup.......


Lovely pictures of Serena Cathy . The area her playgroup is in looks beautiful , nice and sunny


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what's wrong with me today but for some reason I've been channeling Suzy Homemaker???? After the labor intensive buns this morning I lost my mind again & decided to make stuffed pasta shells for supper. I swear I've done more dishes today than in the last week. DH better like them!
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, we've got fairies who do it all.....they also clean the bathroom, manage all the washing, dust, wash steps, etc. I told DH the other day that he'd better die first, because when I go the fairies go with me! :sm09:


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy birthday to Kiwifrau and Cashmeregma!
 Happy birthday to Elizabeth! *


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment Friday, specifically to talk about the state of the diabetes.
> 
> We've not had a group hug for a while, so here goes:-
> 
> *{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}*


Hoping the appointment yields good results. I'm in on the hug!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment Friday, specifically to talk about the state of the diabetes- I have a copy of the letter from the Optometrist, and also my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) is posting me a book she has found very helpful, controlling it through diet. The routine Optometry appointment will be in 11 months time.
> Thanks for asking. And thanks in general!
> 
> We've not had a group hug for a while, so here goes:-
> ...


I don't know if you have them there but DHs cousins wife has been putting Bitter Melon in smoothies every day & says both her blood pressure & blood sugars are much better. I don't know where she got her information on it

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momordica_charantia


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Serena is a doll and growing so fast!

Cold here this morning and cloudy but no rain or snow yet. We'll see if we get anything or not. Off for another cup of coffee and sending hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yes, we've got fairies who do it all.....they also clean the bathroom, manage all the washing, dust, wash steps, etc. I told DH the other day that he'd better die first, because when I go the fairies go with me! :sm09:


We have a house elf funnily she has the same name as me looks like me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Glad you're feeling better, those pills were obviously not for you. Can you go back to a previous prescription?


I have taken those yesterday & today, have enough for this week & just called have an appointment Thursday but have to go to a different clinic to see him, 45 miles away, the closer clinic is always booked weeks ahead????
The old pills weren't bringing the BP low enough but maybe he can increase the dose of it, the new one had something else in it so hopefully that was what made me sick


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have a house elf funnily she has the same name as me looks like me too


What a coincidence! Ours looks like me also! :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Very funny! However if Simon Cowell gets any more botox he won't be able to open his mouth!


????????????that's great


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, hope your meds get sorted and you continue to feel better.

I really am going now!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a coincidence! Ours looks like me also! :sm23: :sm04:


Amazing how every house has one of those???? Maybe that's why many men remarry so quickly after their wife passes, they just can live without the fairies?????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, Happy Birthday, hope you have a special day.
Lynette, Have a wonderful birthday day.
Julie, thank you for heads up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 3:50pm and I am caught up. Been looking through Christmas stuff. Lots of memories. All attached to the last 14 yrs. I will include Greg in everything. But it is up to him how much he participates. They are all happy memories. Just feeling a bit emotional is all. First time in almost 15 yrs that Greg and I are not together.
> 
> My mom stopped by with a few groceries. Ever so grateful as I have no money til the 30th. Needed milk.
> 
> ...


Looks so inviting. Moms are always there when you need help. I hope that Greg will participate in your Christmas activities.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I can't hand knead dough either since I broke my wrist some 10 or more years ago. Still aches sometimes when I overuse the hand. I am going to use my KitchenAid mixer!
> 
> June
> p.s. I hope all are safe in NZ! Have friends that go down there for 5 months every year from Britain. They are going in January.


Junelouise - Don't think I've seen you here before. Welcome to the Tea Party.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I have not been in the Christmas mood for several years now..would rather be someplace warm! DH is outside putting up the Christmas lights and decorations. He has done the Christmas tree for the past few years as well. January 2nd we are off to Florida for 3 months..thank heavens!
> 
> June


I've been wanting to spend 3 months in Florida. Where are you going? My brother and SIL are looking for someplace near Bradenton but only for a month. I'd go with them if they can find a place.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kristin tries very hard to keep things in perspective and live in the moment. I am sure she gets support from the palliative care team and hospice team at the hospital since she has two children who receive services from palliative and hospice section of the hospital. So far hospice works with the family on memory making moments and experiences. Scott, Bella's daddy, is a loving and caring father and husband who is instrumental in helping to hold the family together as well. There are more people stepping up to help as Bella's condition continues to decline. The family is a loving and caring family. Scott had no problem excusing himself from a conversation in order to "hatch" a stuffed animal for Bella. So creative and loving.


They are wonderful parents and have such strength.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you, that was so funny.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> First sleeve done for the cardigan. Second one started. Think this sweater will be so lovely when finished. ☺


Nice pattern and I like the colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Welcome to the tea party Roses and Cats! Hope you visit often. We enjoy new faces around the tea table. What are you working on? I've got socks and Christmas stockings on the needles.


Welcome from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Turkey dinner turned out good. DstepD and her husband are going to come for leftovers tomorrow. The cheesecake recipe I tried was terrific. This is the link to the recipe: http://lifemadesimplebakes.com/2014/08/perfect-new-york-cheesecake/2/
> The topping is made with sour cream, powdered sugar(confectionate sugar) and vanilla bean paste. I had never used vanilla bean paste before and only found it a a fairly new upscale grocery store called Fresh Market. OMG was it good.
> 
> DD, (Hannah) wasn't feeling well when she got home from work and meeting with study group. She has been burning the candle at both ends between school and working (took on a second job during the holidays). She is just exhausted. Right now she is sound asleep on the sofa with Sydney. My little girl is so tired and her sweet Sydney is keeping watch over her.


Sweet picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The township and the locals are friendly enough; but, they do not reach out to newcomers. And even after 20+ years here, we are still newcomers. Very seldom have we been invited into the homes of even our church family for anything less crowded than a full church gathering in spite of many invitations here as small or large gatherings. The regulars at Elm are more welcoming and accepting; and I don't think that it is just because I cook tasty, hot meals and care about them individually and as a whole group of people. They know and have known for a very long time what being an outsider feels like. More of our ''friends'' here in Bristol reach out to Tim than they do to the rest of the family. I find more acceptance and friendship here at the tea table; but perhaps that is just me who puts them off.
> 
> It is what it is, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


You do so much for the Elm and I'm sorry that friendships are not offered more easily by the locals.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


So beautiful. Makes me want to plant rose bushes here come Spring.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Daralene and Lynette. How you both have an fantastic day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We dont know any different. I would love to experience one Christmas cold and snowing. Hopefully it wont be too hot here on the day, I still cook a full roast regardless. Then going to a friend's for a barbeque tea.


I would be more than willing to ship you our cold and snow, any time. :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan your roses take me back to when I was a child. Our neighbor's had a rose garden; well it actually was the husband's rose garden. They were beautiful as are your's. Every mother's day he would give my mom a white rose to wear to church and me a red or pink rose in honor of our mothers.


What a lovely memory, sompleased I can share them with you.
Have to say the IPad camera takes terrific close up shots. 
I have a mix of full size flowers and miniatures, and really love the different scents as do the bees.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo of missy Serena practising how to peddle......
> 
> She looks a bit wishy washy in this one..... she did have a bit of a cold and was pretty tired.


Poor little thing. Her eyes tell the tale.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> So beautiful. Makes me want to plant rose bushes here come Spring.


There's something very special about roses. They are so special and their scent is wonderful.
Would love to see photos if you do plant some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Very funny! However if Simon Cowell gets any more botox he won't be able to open his mouth!


Was he one of the adjudicators?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm in!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so right Julie! We all need that group hug!


 :sm24: We had not had one for quite a while!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How adorable!


I thought the little dog very clever!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hoping the appointment yields good results. I'm in on the hug!


Thank you and more hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if you have them there but DHs cousins wife has been putting Bitter Melon in smoothies every day & says both her blood pressure & blood sugars are much better. I don't know where she got her information on it
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momordica_charantia


I have not heard of that one, thanks for the link, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


The trees look wonderful, Sonja- you caught it at just the right moment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, Happy Birthday, hope you have a special day.
> Lynette, Have a wonderful birthday day.
> Julie, thank you for heads up.


You're welcome, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you, that was so funny.


 :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:30pm here and I have been knitting and watching cartoons. 

Had the body of the cardigan almost ready to do third pattern repeat and realized I had been doing a stitch wrong so it really threw off the pattern completely. So I frogged and started again. Looks much better. 


We have Karate tonight so I am looking forward to that. Haven't been out of the house since Thursday afternoon. 

Will check in later on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm here and I have been knitting and watching cartoons.
> 
> Had the body of the cardigan almost ready to do third pattern repeat and realized I had been doing a stitch wrong so it really threw off the pattern completely. So I frogged and started again. Looks much better.
> 
> ...


Have you undone the whole lot?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Daralene and Lynette, also to the little ones, Elizabeth and Serena. How can a year go by so fast?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


Yes, we've had a day like that too, beautiful blue skies but quite cold. Getting very cold now it's dark.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My iPad froze for a while so I gave it a rest. Now I'm back to catch up on all the birthday wishes. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You definitely make my day special. DH forgot but then he is sick in bed with a fever. I told him we can celebrate next week. Sick or not, after a nap he is back down working away on the computer. It is a gorgeous day today, so too bad he is sick. Would have been a lovely day to get out 

I have started the next mermaid tail blanket. I know the chunky yarn knits up faster but my speed sure goes down with it. I do love the end result though. 

GeVa where DGD is performing is a professional theater. They use local children for this play at Christmas, but most are just the adult actors. Similar to when the ballet uses children in The Nutcracker Suite This will be her first paid acting. DGS#1 did it last year but only for one year he is now too old. Something to do with acting but I don't know the details. DGD is only 9 so she can be in it several more years. The performance is incredible and I wish I could share the photos but we can't post any. It is the first they allowed anyone to photograph for the parents. There were 2 others, which took some of the pressure off, but still I lost sleep. Now I wish so much I could share a few but I will be obedient. I have some where the star is praying and he is in white and the background is all black. I love it. If I make a book for private use only, perhaps I can show some if I ever make it to KAP. 

Well, you folks are making my birthday today. Thank you so much. I see I am joined by Lynette and several DGC. Happy Birthday to my birthday companions. 
Big Hugs to all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


Still so beautiful! We haven't had leaves for weeks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My iPad froze for a while so I gave it a rest. Now I'm back to catch up on all the birthday wishes. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You definitely make my day special. DH forgot but then he is sick in bed with a fever. I told him we can celebrate next week. Sick or not, after a nap he is back down working away on the computer. It is a gorgeous day today, so too bad he is sick. Would have been a lovely day to get out
> 
> I have started the next mermaid tail blanket. I know the chunky yarn knits up faster but my speed sure goes down with it. I do love the end result though.
> 
> ...


Wow! Congratulations to your GD.
I hope Bill is feeling better soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been chasing this photo for more than an hour- hopefully it will show up in the file, now!

One of Fan's roses has collapsed, but I was given some more flowers yesterday, and I shoved them into the gap. Fan may know what these are called I think they are Alstromeria but I am not at all sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

which game was that franvan? --- sam



FranVan said:


> I was yelling at the tv the last few minutes. Wonderful game and the team up north played well. So glad we won.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The trees look wonderful, Sonja- you caught it at just the right moment!


I just happened to look up at the right moment , a few minutes later and it was nearly dark


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I just happened to look up at the right moment , a few minutes later and it was nearly dark


 :sm24: Dark will be setting in almost before evening, by now!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm here and I have been knitting and watching cartoons.
> 
> Had the body of the cardigan almost ready to do third pattern repeat and realized I had been doing a stitch wrong so it really threw off the pattern completely. So I frogged and started again. Looks much better.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing it finished Mel it's a lovely shade of pink 
I haven't done any knitting in 2 days now , don't know we're yesterday went I made dinner and took the dog out and that was about it . I got your chatting to friends and family online and the hours disappeared even had a lovely chat with a woman on Facebook asking about how I knit the baa-ble outfit then we started about other things 
Think husbands right I can talk to anyone about anything ????
Today I cleaned the living room and the bathrooms


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Dark will be setting in almost before evening, by now!


Definitely by 4 30 it's completely dark


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been chasing this photo for more than an hour- hopefully it will show up in the file, now!
> 
> One of Fan's roses has collapsed, but I was given some more flowers yesterday, and I shoved them into the gap. Fan may know what these are called I think they are Alstromeria but I am not at all sure.


Still a pretty display Julie, is the weather warming up now


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I had nice walk, 50F, sunny, no wind.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I would like to share Dianna's blog for today as she shares her joy in receiving a drawing that June, Matthew and I had been planning on sharing an original drawings of Matthew's. He had shared with June that he wanted to gift Dianna with a drawing of one of her photos and originally June was going to have us send it to her and she would make sure that Dianna received the drawing. Shortly after that arrangement was being made, June fell ill and never recovered. Matthew's desire to carry out this plan continued to stay strong and last week Dianna received the gift. I shared with her that June was in on the plans and surely is smiling from heaven to see it carried out.

https://thesedaysofmine.com/2016/11/28/monday-morning-mews-3/

I have been following the active shooter news for one of our college campuses today as I know several students attending that college. I am still searching facebook to see if I can find out how one of the girls is. I have heard that another of the girls I know is safe. So back to find out if everyone I know is safe.

Tonight is Matthew's last night of art class for this session.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely by 4 30 it's completely dark


Where as in the shortest days of winter here it is gloomy by about 5 to 5-30pm., quite a difference- but we are on a level with Barcelona, I think it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still a pretty display Julie, is the weather warming up now


Not much today- I am actually wearing my green Guernsey- but I do feel the cold very much these days. I think I saw 18* C on my thermometer.

More of the roses are disintegrating now- but they are still a beautiful display.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Windy here today and hopefully bringing in rain. Boy do we need it. DstepD & hubby coming for early dinner so need to get busy. Just leftovers from yesterday but do need to heat things up. TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not much today- I am actually wearing my green Guernsey- but I do feel the cold very much these days. I think I saw 18* C on my thermometer.
> 
> More of the roses are disintegrating now- but they are still a beautiful display.


Yes Julie, that's a yellow alstroemeria you have there, they are long lasting in a vase. This is a shot of mine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - does any of this look familar? --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23573


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I would like to share Dianna's blog for today as she shares her joy in receiving a drawing that June, Matthew and I had been planning on sharing an original drawings of Matthew's. He had shared with June that he wanted to gift Dianna with a drawing of one of her photos and originally June was going to have us send it to her and she would make sure that Dianna received the drawing. Shortly after that arrangement was being made, June fell ill and never recovered. Matthew's desire to carry out this plan continued to stay strong and last week Dianna received the gift. I shared with her that June was in on the plans and surely is smiling from heaven to see it carried out.
> 
> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2016/11/28/monday-morning-mews-3/
> 
> ...


I have just been reading Dianna's blog too. Seeing Matthews' picture beside the original photo shows what a terrific job he has done. Well done Matthew, Dianna is so thrilled.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was he one of the adjudicators?


Yes the one on the far left.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Dark will be setting in almost before evening, by now!


It's dark by 4.30 up here too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Daralene and Lynette. Have a lovely both of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And another one from playgroup.......


Don't they grow up so quickly?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks oneapril - phyllis always has ham for christmas - maybe i will bake me a turkey breast. ---- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, I wish you were close enough to share Christmas dinner! Hugs!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think fracking had something to do with the earthquakes in oklahoma. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> :sm13: Terrible...yes, this whole year has been strange and awful in many ways. I'm not a believer in a magical transformation with the turning of the calendar, but I have to believe things will get better. Re: earthquakes, when I see places like Oklahoma (the increase in activity) I do feel unsettled. I just don't know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is sad - what faith they must have to keep going like they do. --- sam



pacer said:


> Bella's parents posted a wonderful picture of Bella helping Dad to put the star on the Christmas tree and Bella's IV pole being decorated with Christmas lights. They were able to bring Bella home this weekend but she has taken a step backwards in her health so the future is concerning. The family is not taking anything for granted so the house was decorated for Christmas while they have Bella at home. I will share what Kristin posted on facebook.
> 
> Yes she's home! Yes we put our tree up not taking for granted the time is now. Now she's home, and with our oldest home from college this weekend the time is now. Now to be together, to be thankful and to put our tree up. Too many times we have waited and Bellas not able to be part of the traditions or family photos or moments lost to her journey. One thing we've learned and learning is not to wait. The time is now. We are settling in again to her new routines, new adjustments and new realities. We are exhausted and she is struggling since we've been home but praying she needs time to just adjust too. I had this overwhelming tug to just fill our house with some normalcy of the Christmas season.
> We are choosing to fill the house and time with the kids with fun and thankful for this time with the 7 of us.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came from Ringo's breeder:- thought it very clever:-
> 
> Most ventriloquists have a dummy, one that they manipulate. This ain't no dummy!!!
> 
> ...


Absolutely marvelous! Even Candy's enjoying it. She's sitting here staring at the screen. Even tried to give it a kiss.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Very funny! However if Simon Cowell gets any more botox he won't be able to open his mouth!


That's how observant I am. I didn't even notice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just came back from the eye specialist. My left eye seems to be doing well.but he still wants to see me monthly to make sure everything is okay. He said the first 6 months are critical. Makes me feel a little better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that makes me feel better. --- sam



KateB said:


> I saw on the later news that the farmer had managed to get them down by somehow digging them a way down.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - does any of this look familar? --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23573


Made me homesick. Wish I was there


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment Friday, specifically to talk about the state of the diabetes- I have a copy of the letter from the Optometrist, and also my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) is posting me a book she has found very helpful, controlling it through diet. The routine Optometry appointment will be in 11 months time.
> Thanks for asking. And thanks in general!
> 
> We've not had a group hug for a while, so here goes:-
> ...


I'm in on the hug.
Julie, I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that all is well with your eyes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are beautiful - too bad they don't have an odor to go with them. i do think there are some geraniums that smell - like spices i think. --- sam



Fan said:


> Geraniums to brighten your day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how beautiful - good for you for saving it. --- sam



Fan said:


> This geranium was given to me by SIL before she left her home in Auckland.
> It wasn't in good condition but I've managed to get it blooming again, a nice memory of her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Just came back from the eye specialist. My left eye seems to be doing well.but he still wants to see me monthly to make sure everything is okay. He said the first 6 months are critical. Makes me feel a little better.


That's good news .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you April. Now the cushion covers are the make shift ones made out of an old sheet and desperately need washing. We alledgedly are to get rain this week so I'm putting off washing them. I hope to get the nicer covers done sometime during December. Probably will happen after Hannah goes to NYC and I'm done with the Christmas knitting!


The makeshift ones sound like they're easy to wash. I hope when you make the nicer ones, they're just as easy to clean because of Sydney---judging by my own Candy's dirty feet. :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We have a house elf funnily she has the same name as me looks like me too


 You're too funny. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know this season will be hard for you sonja but in the back of your mind just remember this is another "first" - it will never happen again. when the next christmas comes around it no doubt will be hard - but i think you will find it to be easier than this year. sending you warm hugs and positive energy to help you and family get through this season as easy as possible. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Table looks very pretty Mel . Have you got all your Christmas decorations up ?
> I'll have to put mine up soon , not really in the Christmas mood yet but youngest has been saying he will help me get everything down from the loft so I suppose I best start getting myself into gear


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have taken those yesterday & today, have enough for this week & just called have an appointment Thursday but have to go to a different clinic to see him, 45 miles away, the closer clinic is always booked weeks ahead????
> The old pills weren't bringing the BP low enough but maybe he can increase the dose of it, the new one had something else in it so hopefully that was what made me sick


Sorry you're having so much trouble with your meds. Not
much fun, and to have to drive that far to the clinic is even worse.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Geraniums to brighten your day


Beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be in a christmas mood if i knew i was going somewhere warm for three months. lucky you. --- sam



Junelouise said:


> I have not been in the Christmas mood for several years now..would rather be someplace warm! DH is outside putting up the Christmas lights and decorations. He has done the Christmas tree for the past few years as well. January 2nd we are off to Florida for 3 months..thank heavens!
> 
> June


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> This geranium was given to me by SIL before she left her home in Auckland.
> It wasn't in good condition but I've managed to get it blooming again, a nice memory of her.


Very pretty. Yes, a nice memory.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did i miss roses and cats - i'm so sorry - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us and to share in the conversation - we hope you had a good time and will makie us a regular stop whenever you are on line. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party, great to meet you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just watching the news from Cuba and the long list of people going to the memorial. Amazing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - i thought i would let you get through the christmas hustle and bustle - then i would mail it. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Have mailed me those socks yet?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


What a beautiful picture!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I have a kitchenAid mixer as well, with the dough hooks..I am giving up using my breadmaker as it leaves big holes in the bottom of the loaf. I will try my KitchenAid mixer!
> I recently bought the Vitamix blender...I think I can do dough in there too, have to check the recipe book.
> 
> June


Please let us know if you can do dough in the Vita Mix.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> There's something very special about roses. They are so special and their scent is wonderful.
> Would love to see photos if you do plant some.


Will do. My mom's name was Rose and her home was surrounded by roses and our city is called the City of Roses.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was looking outside today and most of the leaves are down - the trees look dark and dreary with their dark limbs reaching up. one more day closer for the leaves to come back. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Feels like winter. Got up to 55, but 45mph winds. Yet, the leaves are still on most trees.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My iPad froze for a while so I gave it a rest. Now I'm back to catch up on all the birthday wishes. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You definitely make my day special. DH forgot but then he is sick in bed with a fever. I told him we can celebrate next week. Sick or not, after a nap he is back down working away on the computer. It is a gorgeous day today, so too bad he is sick. Would have been a lovely day to get out
> 
> I have started the next mermaid tail blanket. I know the chunky yarn knits up faster but my speed sure goes down with it. I do love the end result though.
> 
> ...


Sorry your DH is sick. I hope when he's better that he takes you out to celebrate your birthday. How nice that your DGD did well in the performance....made Granny proud, I'm sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> which game was that franvan? --- sam


franvan -welcome to our tea party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad dinner turned out. hope hannah feels better when she wakes up. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Turkey dinner turned out good. DstepD and her husband are going to come for leftovers tomorrow. The cheesecake recipe I tried was terrific. This is the link to the recipe: http://lifemadesimplebakes.com/2014/08/perfect-new-york-cheesecake/2/
> The topping is made with sour cream, powdered sugar(confectionate sugar) and vanilla bean paste. I had never used vanilla bean paste before and only found it a a fairly new upscale grocery store called Fresh Market. OMG was it good.
> 
> DD, (Hannah) wasn't feeling well when she got home from work and meeting with study group. She has been burning the candle at both ends between school and working (took on a second job during the holidays). She is just exhausted. Right now she is sound asleep on the sofa with Sydney. My little girl is so tired and her sweet Sydney is keeping watch over her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share Dianna's blog for today as she shares her joy in receiving a drawing that June, Matthew and I had been planning on sharing an original drawings of Matthew's. He had shared with June that he wanted to gift Dianna with a drawing of one of her photos and originally June was going to have us send it to her and she would make sure that Dianna received the drawing. Shortly after that arrangement was being made, June fell ill and never recovered. Matthew's desire to carry out this plan continued to stay strong and last week Dianna received the gift. I shared with her that June was in on the plans and surely is smiling from heaven to see it carried out.
> 
> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2016/11/28/monday-morning-mews-3/
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this with us. It touched my heart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they just don't realize the blessing that knowing you brings - their loss - not yours. --- sam



jheiens said:


> The township and the locals are friendly enough; but, they do not reach out to newcomers. And even after 20+ years here, we are still newcomers. Very seldom have we been invited into the homes of even our church family for anything less crowded than a full church gathering in spite of many invitations here as small or large gatherings. The regulars at Elm are more welcoming and accepting; and I don't think that it is just because I cook tasty, hot meals and care about them individually and as a whole group of people. They know and have known for a very long time what being an outsider feels like. More of our ''friends'' here in Bristol reach out to Tim than they do to the rest of the family. I find more acceptance and friendship here at the tea table; but perhaps that is just me who puts them off.
> 
> It is what it is, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - perfect container for it. --- sam



Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the singing of happy birthday to you both. hope you have a fantastic day. drag it out for the week if you can. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Daralene haven't noticed you posting for a few days hope all is well and you are reading along
> Just want to wish you a Happy Birthday and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????????
> 
> And a happy birthday to you too Lynette hope you too have a wonderful day ????????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes Julie, that's a yellow alstroemeria you have there, they are long lasting in a vase. This is a shot of mine.


Had an idea I did not have the spelling right! Thanks Fan!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness she is getting big. how is daughter's new house working out? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> And another one from playgroup.......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's dark by 4.30 up here too.


I remember it being dark around three, on Christmas day- looking up and being quite surprised at how early it was.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Absolutely marvelous! Even Candy's enjoying it. She's sitting here staring at the screen. Even tried to give it a kiss.


Clever Candy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm in on the hug.
> Julie, I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that all is well with your eyes.


Thanks Liz, I know that is heartfelt!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean you don't get new glasses for almost a year. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment Friday, specifically to talk about the state of the diabetes- I have a copy of the letter from the Optometrist, and also my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) is posting me a book she has found very helpful, controlling it through diet. The routine Optometry appointment will be in 11 months time.
> Thanks for asking. And thanks in general!
> 
> We've not had a group hug for a while, so here goes:-
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> does that mean you don't get new glasses for almost a year. --- sam


No I have my new glasses- just that they want to keep a closer eye on things.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday to Kiwifrau and Cashmeregma!
> Happy birthday to Elizabeth! *


From me also. My colds getting better in stages I think. But still not really gone. I hope all are as well as possible. Take care. Prayers for all in need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think they know how to take care of themselves. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Amazing how every house has one of those???? Maybe that's why many men remarry so quickly after their wife passes, they just can live without the fairies?????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sonja - your trees are so full of leaves yet - lovely. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely roses - do they still smell? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I have been chasing this photo for more than an hour- hopefully it will show up in the file, now!
> 
> One of Fan's roses has collapsed, but I was given some more flowers yesterday, and I shoved them into the gap. Fan may know what these are called I think they are Alstromeria but I am not at all sure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


What beautiful trees! We've had gray clouds and cold wind all day but no snow (yet). I made turkey enchiladas for supper to warm us up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Just came back from the eye specialist. My left eye seems to be doing well.but he still wants to see me monthly to make sure everything is okay. He said the first 6 months are critical. Makes me feel a little better.


Great news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think fracking had something to do with the earthquakes in oklahoma. --- sam


I think so, too...but of course those doing it deny that. Not getting on that soapbox!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The part I find difficult to clean is the 'baffle'/lid thing which tends to get covered in flour. I am not exactly sure why I persevere in using it, other than it makes a good cover while the dough prooves.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Turkey dinner turned out good. DstepD and her husband are going to come for leftovers tomorrow. The cheesecake recipe I tried was terrific. This is the link to the recipe: http://lifemadesimplebakes.com/2014/08/perfect-new-york-cheesecake/2/
> The topping is made with sour cream, powdered sugar(confectionate sugar) and vanilla bean paste. I had never used vanilla bean paste before and only found it a a fairly new upscale grocery store called Fresh Market. OMG was it good.
> 
> DD, (Hannah) wasn't feeling well when she got home from work and meeting with study group. She has been burning the candle at both ends between school and working (took on a second job during the holidays). She is just exhausted. Right now she is sound asleep on the sofa with Sydney. My little girl is so tired and her sweet Sydney is keeping watch over her.


Remind Hannah to increase her vitamin c intake so she doesn't get sick. That schedule would do anyone in. Good boy Sydney! Glad you liked the cheesecake. And the turkey!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dagnabbit! Just lost a whole post into the ether, so will just send hugs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Daralene haven't noticed you posting for a few days hope all is well and you are reading along
> Just want to wish you a Happy Birthday and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????????
> 
> And a happy birthday to you too Lynette hope you too have a wonderful day ????????????????


Happy Birthday Daralene! And to you Lynette!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, we've got fairies who do it all.....they also clean the bathroom, manage all the washing, dust, wash steps, etc. I told DH the other day that he'd better die first, because when I go the fairies go with me! :sm09:


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo of missy Serena practising how to peddle......
> 
> She looks a bit wishy washy in this one..... she did have a bit of a cold and was pretty tired.


You are getting so big, Serena! Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's good news .


Yes, I was happy to hear that


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And another one from playgroup.......


 :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know this season will be hard for you sonja but in the back of your mind just remember this is another "first" - it will never happen again. when the next christmas comes around it no doubt will be hard - but i think you will find it to be easier than this year. sending you warm hugs and positive energy to help you and family get through this season as easy as possible. --- sam


Well said. Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Great news.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh dear- at least Elizabeth loves to see Daddy. Mummy, Daddy and Grandmas (and I assume the child care staff as she is happy there now) are the ones she goes to happily.
> So when Vicky said Dad is putting her to sleep I looked at her blankly. She said later the look on my face was priceless. But Vicks plan worked. Take her for a walk. She doesn't care who pushes her- and faces forward so doesn't see them anyway.


Good idea!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:45 pm and I have read and caught up. 

Spent most if my afternoon and this evening knitting. Julie I left the sleeves on the stitch holders. Frogged the body and restarted. 

14 more rows until cast off then sew up sleeves and ends. 

Not th greatest picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

caught up for now so off to do some work. (page 45)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Still in my pj's. Never bothered to get dressed today. Had no appointments or anywhere to be. 

Gage came home this afternoon from school about 1:45pm with a nasty headache. Gave him some Tylenol and he climbed into bed and slept for an hour or so. Woke up feeling better. But we chose not to go to Karate. Greg sent me a msg that he wasn't going to make it tonight that he was not feeling to good. So we have been home tonight. 

I am feeling tired tonight. Not sure why as I slept all night last night. Probably because by 5 it was pretty dark out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks, Tami!


I didn't forget! Here you go. I am adding a few of my notes at the end.

Easy white bread

1. In a large bowl, whisk together 2 1/ 2 c of hot water, 1/3 c of oil ( I use olive oil ), 1/3 c honey and 1T of salt.

2. Add 3/4c of flour and whisk for 30 seconds. Add 1 1/2 T of yeast and whisk for 30 seconds again.

3. Add 2c of flour and mix together with a spoon. * If you are using a mixer, add the rest of the flour ( The totoal amount of flour added should be 5-7c. Not including the flour used in step 2 ) Let the mixer knead the dough for about 5 minutes. *If mixing by hand, add the rest of the flour and mix until shaggy looking and hard to work woth the spoon. Knead in the bowl a few times and then turn out onto the floured counter. Knead for 5 minutes. The dough should be soft but not sticky.

4. Let rise in a greased, covered bowl for about 30 minutes.

5. When the dough is risen heat oven to 175

6. Grease your bread pans and Divide the dough in two.

7. On the counter, roll your dough out into and oblong shape, pushing out the air bubbles.

8. Roll into a tight cylinder, tuck the ends under and place into the pan.

9. Place loaves into the oven for about 30 minutes or until the dough has risen to fill the pans.

10. Turn your oven up to 350 and cook loaves for about another 30 minutes. Bread is done when it sounds hollow when tapped.

NOTE: I use my whisk attachment to start with, but when I start adding flour after the yeast, I switch to the dough hook. Where it says "if using a mixer, you can add all of the flour at once", I do not. I add the 2 cups, then after mixing I start adding one cup at a time. It seems to mix better, and is easier to scrape the sides of the bowl. Kitchen Aid says you don't have to scrape the sides, but I do. If you're mixer is a 4.5 quart like mine, watch that the dough doesn't start climbing over the top of the dough hook. Some times I have a problem, and sometimes I don't.

I also divide the dough in thirds, and make 3 loaves. 2 are just too large for nice sandwiches. Sometimes I will make buns with some of it, sometimes I will make cinnamon bread with a loaf. I also store it in the fridge so it keeps longer. Remember that it is homemade bread without the preservatives that keep store bread for a long time before molding. You can also freeze it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They should be Liz. The fabric I bought is duck canvas and says machine wash/dry. Now to just get them done!


budasha said:


> The makeshift ones sound like they're easy to wash. I hope when you make the nicer ones, they're just as easy to clean because of Sydney---judging by my own Candy's dirty feet. :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1:30pm here and I have been knitting and watching cartoons.
> 
> Had the body of the cardigan almost ready to do third pattern repeat and realized I had been doing a stitch wrong so it really threw off the pattern completely. So I frogged and started again. Looks much better.
> 
> ...


That will be very pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My iPad froze for a while so I gave it a rest. Now I'm back to catch up on all the birthday wishes. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You definitely make my day special. DH forgot but then he is sick in bed with a fever. I told him we can celebrate next week. Sick or not, after a nap he is back down working away on the computer. It is a gorgeous day today, so too bad he is sick. Would have been a lovely day to get out
> 
> I have started the next mermaid tail blanket. I know the chunky yarn knits up faster but my speed sure goes down with it. I do love the end result though.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Daralene. Sorry to hear Bill is sick. Hope he is soon well, and does not share it with you for your birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really tired tonight. Will TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share Dianna's blog for today as she shares her joy in receiving a drawing that June, Matthew and I had been planning on sharing an original drawings of Matthew's. He had shared with June that he wanted to gift Dianna with a drawing of one of her photos and originally June was going to have us send it to her and she would make sure that Dianna received the drawing. Shortly after that arrangement was being made, June fell ill and never recovered. Matthew's desire to carry out this plan continued to stay strong and last week Dianna received the gift. I shared with her that June was in on the plans and surely is smiling from heaven to see it carried out.
> 
> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2016/11/28/monday-morning-mews-3/
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing Dianna's blog post with us. My prayers are with all that were injured on camps, those that were there, and all who know them.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've been wanting to spend 3 months in Florida. Where are you going? My brother and SIL are looking for someplace near Bradenton but only for a month. I'd go with them if they can find a place.


We are in central Florida..about an hour or so from Tampa. Bradenton is on the coast, we are more inland. We had to book for 3 months as that is the high season and minimum of 3 months booking. This is our first time as "snowbirds".

June


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The latest word locally about the Ohio State event is that the perpetrator is dead, shot by campus police just minutes after he apparently and deliberately drove into a group of pedestrians. He then began to slash at them with a kitchen/butcher knife as they fled. Shots heard moments later were apparently those fired by campus police who killed the young man who was a student at OSU. Some pages written by the dead man seem to shed some light on his actions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where as in the shortest days of winter here it is gloomy by about 5 to 5-30pm., quite a difference- but we are on a level with Barcelona, I think it is.


The sun is beginning to set just before 5 this week. Yuck. Evening seems to last sooo long! It has rained most of the day. Not hard, but still quite wet. DH and DS were going to cut down the dogwood in the corner by the porch and the front of the house that is getting into the eaves, and some bushes that need cut down. We took DS and DDIL to the bulk food market this morning, and it started to rain just as we left the market. It wasn't supposed to rain until 5 this evening. Needless to say, they didn't get anything done. However, I got the rest of the furniture moved, and finished vacuuming, and DH brought the Christmas tree up from the basement. DD and Arriana came over, and they put it up. There aren't any lights or any ornaments on it, but it is up. They will come later in the week and decorate with me. Arriana was quite happy when I asked if she would help again this year! She remembered doing it last year. This year she knows what it's all about, and is getting excited. They have made a paper chain to count down the days, and are removing one chain each day. She keeps asking when her birthday is. So DD has decided that they will make the chain again, and start all over removing one chain each day until her birthday. I thought that was a good idea! DD had "winged" a pattern for a fleece mermaid tail, and had cut one out for Arriana. I threaded my machine for her, and she stitched it up while she was here. It came out good, but needs to be longer I think. She will be making some for gifts now that she has it figured out. Arriana kept saying she didn't want one. She told me that again while DD was sewing it, so I told her if she didn't want it, maybe mommy could find another little girl to give it to. Mom came up with it finished and guess who was happy to have it! Cute, too.

DH fought with my computer while I finished up dinner, to get it to print wirelessly again. Took forever, and he got frustrated with it, but it now works! Yay! I was getting tired of having to get up and take the laptop to the printer and plugging in the USB every time I wanted to print anything. Now I am sitting in my chair, visiting with you. I need to get up and turn the electric blanket on. Last I looked, it is 54°F. Warmest it has been all day, and for several days, but feels quite chilly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they added on our news that none of the injuries were life threatening. --- sam



jheiens said:


> The latest word locally about the Ohio State event is that the perpetrator is dead, shot by campus police just minutes after he apparently and deliberately drove into a group of pedestrians. He then began to slash at them with a kitchen/butcher knife as they fled. Shots heard moments later were apparently those fired by campus police who killed the young man who was a student at OSU. Some pages written by the dead man seem to shed some light on his actions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Windy here today and hopefully bringing in rain. Boy do we need it. DstepD & hubby coming for early dinner so need to get busy. Just leftovers from yesterday but do need to heat things up. TTYL


I am praying your area gets lots of beneficial rain to put out the fires. I have the Great Smokey Mountains National Park in my Facebook news feed. I saw this morning that there is another fire, possibly set, near Gatlinburg, Tennesee. I just saw that Gatlinburg is being evacuated. I am praying that everyone stays safe. Also saw yesterday or the day before that there is one near Blowing Rock, North Carolina. This is really bad. And so sad for the animals. This is horrendous for those who live in the area, and will be heartbreaking for us to drive through next time. These are areas that we have driven through for years.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just came back from the eye specialist. My left eye seems to be doing well.but he still wants to see me monthly to make sure everything is okay. He said the first 6 months are critical. Makes me feel a little better.


That is good news! Pray that it continues to do well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> The latest word locally about the Ohio State event is that the perpetrator is dead, shot by campus police just minutes after he apparently and deliberately drove into a group of pedestrians. He then began to slash at them with a kitchen/butcher knife as they fled. Shots heard moments later were apparently those fired by campus police who killed the young man who was a student at OSU. Some pages written by the dead man seem to shed some light on his actions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have heard from those I know who might have been on campus or not and they are safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely roses - do they still smell? --- sam


Only a little bit now, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:45 pm and I have read and caught up.
> 
> Spent most if my afternoon and this evening knitting. Julie I left the sleeves on the stitch holders. Frogged the body and restarted.
> 
> ...


Still pretty though! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm reading a bit, but not responding much as the mouse on my Dell is glitching, so I'm on my phone. Good news, my Gateway is cleaned up and ready to be picked up, only $42.50 to fix it, yah!

Here is the progress on the Architexture Shawl so far. 

I had my eye exam and ordered my glasses, $148 for everything including progressive lenses an Crisol anti glare coating. Without insurance would have been $695. Big difference. 
Okay, back to knitting and reading, everyone needing prayer ls or healing or positive energies has them. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> no - i thought i would let you get through the christmas hustle and bustle - then i would mail it. --- sam


Just sent you a PM


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> they just don't realize the blessing that knowing you brings - their loss - not yours. --- sam


Well said, Sam! I second that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Liz, I know that is heartfelt!


Sending good thoughts for you, as well, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The sun is beginning to set just before 5 this week. Yuck. Evening seems to last sooo long! It has rained most of the day. Not hard, but still quite wet. DH and DS were going to cut down the dogwood in the corner by the porch and the front of the house that is getting into the eaves, and some bushes that need cut down. We took DS and DDIL to the bulk food market this morning, and it started to rain just as we left the market. It wasn't supposed to rain until 5 this evening. Needless to say, they didn't get anything done. However, I got the rest of the furniture moved, and finished vacuuming, and DH brought the Christmas tree up from the basement. DD and Arriana came over, and they put it up. There aren't any lights or any ornaments on it, but it is up. They will come later in the week and decorate with me. Arriana was quite happy when I asked if she would help again this year! She remembered doing it last year. This year she knows what it's all about, and is getting excited. They have made a paper chain to count down the days, and are removing one chain each day. She keeps asking when her birthday is. So DD has decided that they will make the chain again, and start all over removing one chain each day until her birthday. I thought that was a good idea! DD had "winged" a pattern for a fleece mermaid tail, and had cut one out for Arriana. I threaded my machine for her, and she stitched it up while she was here. It came out good, but needs to be longer I think. She will be making some for gifts now that she has it figured out. Arriana kept saying she didn't want one. She told me that again while DD was sewing it, so I told her if she didn't want it, maybe mommy could find another little girl to give it to. Mom came up with it finished and guess who was happy to have it! Cute, too.
> 
> DH fought with my computer while I finished up dinner, to get it to print wirelessly again. Took forever, and he got frustrated with it, but it now works! Yay! I was getting tired of having to get up and take the laptop to the printer and plugging in the USB every time I wanted to print anything. Now I am sitting in my chair, visiting with you. I need to get up and turn the electric blanket on. Last I looked, it is 54°F. Warmest it has been all day, and for several days, but feels quite chilly.


 :sm24: Nice to have the bed warm- makes such a difference!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Dagnabbit! Just lost a whole post into the ether, so will just send hugs!


As soon as that happens, go up to your Edit button on the top task bar. Click that, then click undo. Quite often that will bring it back. I keep touching something on this new keyboard and move my cursor and start typing in the middle of previous sentence or delete something. If I remember quick enough, I do that before I do anything else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending good thoughts for you, as well, Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 7:45 pm and I have read and caught up.
> 
> Spent most if my afternoon and this evening knitting. Julie I left the sleeves on the stitch holders. Frogged the body and restarted.
> 
> ...


It's a lovely cardigan. You're doing just great.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have heard from those I know who might have been on campus or not and they are safe.


That is good news, Mary. So glad to hear that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Still in my pj's. Never bothered to get dressed today. Had no appointments or anywhere to be.
> 
> Gage came home this afternoon from school about 1:45pm with a nasty headache. Gave him some Tylenol and he climbed into bed and slept for an hour or so. Woke up feeling better. But we chose not to go to Karate. Greg sent me a msg that he wasn't going to make it tonight that he was not feeling to good. So we have been home tonight.
> 
> I am feeling tired tonight. Not sure why as I slept all night last night. Probably because by 5 it was pretty dark out.


Have you had Gage to the doctor lately? Sounds like he may need something. He seems to be under the weather a lot .


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They should be Liz. The fabric I bought is duck canvas and says machine wash/dry. Now to just get them done!


Sounds good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm reading a bit, but not responding much as the mouse on my Dell is glitching, so I'm on my phone. Good news, my Gateway is cleaned up and ready to be picked up, only $42.50 to fix it, yah!
> 
> Here is the progress on the Architexture Shawl so far.
> 
> ...


Great deal on the glasses/exam, Kaye Jo. Glad the Gateway is cleaned up and was a pretty painless fix. Shall is going to be very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> We are in central Florida..about an hour or so from Tampa. Bradenton is on the coast, we are more inland. We had to book for 3 months as that is the high season and minimum of 3 months booking. This is our first time as "snowbirds".
> 
> June


I haven't been a snowbird but sure would like to be. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The latest word locally about the Ohio State event is that the perpetrator is dead, shot by campus police just minutes after he apparently and deliberately drove into a group of pedestrians. He then began to slash at them with a kitchen/butcher knife as they fled. Shots heard moments later were apparently those fired by campus police who killed the young man who was a student at OSU. Some pages written by the dead man seem to shed some light on his actions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How terrible! Is this carnage ever going to stop.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Nice to have the bed warm- makes such a difference!


It sure does. Too bad I still haven't gotten up and turned it on. I got distracted.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is good news! Pray that it continues to do well.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm reading a bit, but not responding much as the mouse on my Dell is glitching, so I'm on my phone. Good news, my Gateway is cleaned up and ready to be picked up, only $42.50 to fix it, yah!
> 
> Here is the progress on the Architexture Shawl so far.
> 
> ...


A very lovely shawl. So good that your glasses aren't costing the maximum.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so I think I'll go and read for a while. Have done some knitting on a hat for me and am fed up for the time being. Maybe tomorrow will be better. Night all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share Dianna's blog for today as she shares her joy in receiving a drawing that June, Matthew and I had been planning on sharing an original drawings of Matthew's. He had shared with June that he wanted to gift Dianna with a drawing of one of her photos and originally June was going to have us send it to her and she would make sure that Dianna received the drawing. Shortly after that arrangement was being made, June fell ill and never recovered. Matthew's desire to carry out this plan continued to stay strong and last week Dianna received the gift. I shared with her that June was in on the plans and surely is smiling from heaven to see it carried out.
> 
> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2016/11/28/monday-morning-mews-3/
> 
> ...


Matthews drawing is amazing, as always & Diana must be thrilled & what a lovely blog post about this. June must be smiling down.
OMG, another shooter? I hope your friends & all others are now safe. So crazy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - does any of this look familar? --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=23573


Lovely pictures


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's dark by 4.30 up here too.


Here it's light about 9 & dark by 5:30 but we don't change to slow time in winter so 4:30 in Lloydminster


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words. Don't think that I've been called a blessing by such dear friends before. Y'all are very generous and kind-hearted people. Blessings to each of you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As soon as that happens, go up to your Edit button on the top task bar. Click that, then click undo. Quite often that will bring it back. I keep touching something on this new keyboard and move my cursor and start typing in the middle of previous sentence or delete something. If I remember quick enough, I do that before I do anything else.


On the tablet, I don't have that, but on the computer that would work. Good to know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Congratulations to your GD.
> I hope Bill is feeling better soon.


Thanks Bonnie. He is well enough to be in on the computer writing a blog. LOL. I went and got Indian takeout food and bought myself 3 bunches of ???? roses. Sitting out here by myself having a lovely glass of wine. I'm not worried though. We will celebratein the future.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been chasing this photo for more than an hour- hopefully it will show up in the file, now!
> 
> One of Fan's roses has collapsed, but I was given some more flowers yesterday, and I shoved them into the gap. Fan may know what these are called I think they are Alstromeria but I am not at all sure.


Love the dropped Petals. Very pretty.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I just happened to look up at the right moment , a few minutes later and it was nearly dark


The ,golden moments. They don't last long but are breathtaking. So beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just checking in on the way to bed. 

Here it is all finished. Lilac blossom baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size.

See you tomorrow ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love the dropped Petals. Very pretty.


The lady who comes in while I shower tried to tidy them away! I just stopped her in time- knowing I wanted to photograph them!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am praying your area gets lots of beneficial rain to put out the fires. I have the Great Smokey Mountains National Park in my Facebook news feed. I saw this morning that there is another fire, possibly set, near Gatlinburg, Tennesee. I just saw that Gatlinburg is being evacuated. I am praying that everyone stays safe. Also saw yesterday or the day before that there is one near Blowing Rock, North Carolina. This is really bad. And so sad for the animals. This is horrendous for those who live in the area, and will be heartbreaking for us to drive through next time. These are areas that we have driven through for years.


I hope they soon get some rain in the area & that they catch the arsonists


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, I'm glad your eyes are doing OK.
Kaye, good deal on the glasses
Melody, nice sweater

GKs left at 6 ; DH is still out drying grain &suppers still in the oven at 9:30, hopefully 3 or 4 more days & he'll be done


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Saddened to hear about Gatlinburg... such a gorgeous area and hate to think it was arson. Hope whoever did it is caught quickly and punished severely. Loss of wildlife alone will be devastating.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! We survived another Thanksgiving  My sis-in-law did a fantastic job with the food and, as always, there was WAY too much. She sent the turkey carcass with some meat home with me and I made a bunch of turkey stock/broth in my pressure cooker. I'm not sure what to call it - I think stock is made from the bones and broth is made from the meat. Since this is a little of both would it be "brock" or "stroth?" In any case, it will be gooooood. I have it all packaged up awaiting some future date with my soup kettle 

Dear husband's laptop finally bit the dust tonight. It is 12 years old so it is time he gets a different one. He doesn't keep anything on it but likes to take it when we go places to keep up on email and to keep track of all the fantasy football stats. I have no time for even trying to figure out that stuff. He really seems to enjoy it so I guess that is worth something.

I have the big KitchenAid mixer too. Got it at an outlet mall in a kitchen store. They called it refurnished but nothing was redone to the motor. There was a very slight scratch in the finish at the back of the machine. I've had it a lot of years and I've made lots of different things. I have the grinder/extruder attachment and make potato sausage for the family each year. It has made lots of bread and also fondant but you have to know when to shut it down and start kneading it...that stuff will kill a jet engine if you're not careful - lol. I got it at a ridiculous price too and I'm so very thankful! 

Dear son had to go to work on Thanksgiving night but at least we got to see them and grandson Tate for a while. Tate was busy playing with the little kitchen set my sis-in-law has for her grandkids. He was "cooking"...baking balls in a bowl - lol. He talks a blue streak now and says some pretty funny stuff. I get to babysit again this coming Saturday...can't wait.

Among other things, I have another UTI. I didn't sleep well last night so am hitting the hay early tonight. Got to the doc early this afternoon and got meds so should be feeling fit as a fiddle again soon. 

This morning, November 28, we had thunder, lightening and hail here in Minnesota. The temp. was near 50 degrees F today...can't get over it. The weather people say that a good rule of thumb is the 10 to 1 ratio. Every inch of rain is roughly equal to 10 inches of snow. Parts of my area had 2.80 inches of rain. That would have been some snowstorm, had it been cold enough. I wasn't prepared for the hail. Thank goodness it was pea-sized but still a bit unnerving to hear it hitting the house/windows in November. I guess the winter will seem relatively short in comparison to other years. I am worried about shrubs, trees and grasses...they are totally confused as to what season it is.

Happy Birthday, well-wishes and hugs to all. I'm off to bed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I'm with you, I find bare trees depressing and dreary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still think birthday is more important than a blog. imho --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Bonnie. He is well enough to be in on the computer writing a blog. LOL. I went and got Indian takeout food and bought myself 3 bunches of ???? roses. Sitting out here by myself having a lovely glass of wine. I'm not worried though. We will celebratein the future.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely melody - great color. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> 
> Here it is all finished. Lilac blossom baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size.
> 
> See you tomorrow ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, pretty sweater.
Daralene, hope DH feels better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way kathy - hope you are back in the pink real quick. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all! We survived another Thanksgiving  My sis-in-law did a fantastic job with the food and, as always, there was WAY too much. She sent the turkey carcass with some meat home with me and I made a bunch of turkey stock/broth in my pressure cooker. I'm not sure what to call it - I think stock is made from the bones and broth is made from the meat. Since this is a little of both would it be "brock" or "stroth?" In any case, it will be gooooood. I have it all packaged up awaiting some future date with my soup kettle
> 
> Dear husband's laptop finally bit the dust tonight. It is 12 years old so it is time he gets a different one. He doesn't keep anything on it but likes to take it when we go places to keep up on email and to keep track of all the fantasy football stats. I have no time for even trying to figure out that stuff. He really seems to enjoy it so I guess that is worth something.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is time for me to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello friends just wondering if anyone could help me find a crochet pattern for a Thomas the train hat . I've been asked to make one for a little man .


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love your sweater! I wish it was bigger for my grandchild, it's beautiful!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order. 
Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just wondering if anyone could help me find a crochet pattern for a Thomas the train hat . I've been asked to make one for a little man .


I searched Ravelry and the best one is not available... bother. This one is free: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thomas-the-train-hat-2

These aren't: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thomas-the-train-inspired-crochet-hat-pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/choo-choo-train-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thomas-the-train-hat

Time for me to get to bed, too.

Oh, and it's snowing lightly out there. Bleah.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think fracking had something to do with the earthquakes in oklahoma. --- sam


Sam..fracking had something to do with the earthquakes in New Brunswick, Canada too. I personally think sucking all the oil out of the earth causes a lot of problems!

June


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! We survived another Thanksgiving  My sis-in-law did a fantastic job with the food and, as always, there was WAY too much. She sent the turkey carcass with some meat home with me and I made a bunch of turkey stock/broth in my pressure cooker. I'm not sure what to call it - I think stock is made from the bones and broth is made from the meat. Since this is a little of both would it be "brock" or "stroth?" In any case, it will be gooooood. I have it all packaged up awaiting some future date with my soup kettle
> 
> Dear husband's laptop finally bit the dust tonight. It is 12 years old so it is time he gets a different one. He doesn't keep anything on it but likes to take it when we go places to keep up on email and to keep track of all the fantasy football stats. I have no time for even trying to figure out that stuff. He really seems to enjoy it so I guess that is worth something.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great family gathering. 
Sorry you have UTI, hope it's better soon.

I've never heard of potatoe sausages, is there meat in them too?

Plants here are also confused, after a month of winter, the snow went & it warmed up enough for a while a couple of weeks ago that there are pussy willows???????? I wonder what that will do to the poor trees now that it's cold again? They've used some of their energy to make pussy willows now so will it kill them?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order.
> Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


Cute, Jackie

I see Sorleena has found you some options already????????


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Please let us know if you can do dough in the Vita Mix.


I looked up the recipe book...you do not make bread as you know it. They say to mix the dry ingredients in a separate bowl and put all the liquid and solid stuff in the VitaMix..then pour the contents of the VitaMix into the dry ingredients and hand mix together then put in a loaf pan and bake. Not rising bread like in the bread machine.

June


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved. 
I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well. 
I enjoy seeing all the works recently finished. Such wonderful knits. 
Sounds like mermaid tails are the 'it' thing for this year. I am working on crocheted versions, total of 4. Have one left to finish. May do a shark for grandson when I get finished. Last year I did 2 sharks and a crocodile. 

I want in on that group hug! Have missed you all.
Ev


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


Stunning colour-so it was the sun rather than the leaves?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Daralene and Lynette, also to the little ones, Elizabeth and Serena. How can a year go by so fast?


Serena's birthday is the same day as mine in April!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a fun but busy day today. Eaten enough to keep me going all day in theory. Morning tea for my Tuesday morning Bible study group as we finish until February. Then an afternoon tea at the Community Centre (where we do the knitting) for volunteers. And then returned a car load of play equipment for Vicky that they had hired from the toy library for the party on Sunday. Took me about 5 trips to get it all back. And now at 5.15 I think I am finished. David is out for now- not sure if he will get fed but I sure don't need feeding. So will worry about him when and if he gets home. (well he will probably worry about himself).

Now what would we say about a man who got home at 5.30 and when his wife got in at 7.30 said thank goodness you are home. I'm starving. 
Heard that story today- except it was the wife! When he was away for 10 weeks recently she had tinned foods etc. Her older son whould ring her and say I've got takeaway I don't need tea. I know your cooking Mum. So Sonja you are not the only one :sm02:

Sonja and Kate- how cold is up your way? This same lady said it is -8 in Newcastle and a very cold winter is forecast. They are heading there on Christmas Day (why that day you may ask as I did? becuase then they don't have fights about which family to have Christmas with!) They come from Newcastle and have been here about 10 years now I guess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been chasing this photo for more than an hour- hopefully it will show up in the file, now!
> 
> One of Fan's roses has collapsed, but I was given some more flowers yesterday, and I shoved them into the gap. Fan may know what these are called I think they are Alstromeria but I am not at all sure.


They look lovely in with her roses. Like the basket of yarn next to them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i know this season will be hard for you sonja but in the back of your mind just remember this is another "first" - it will never happen again. when the next christmas comes around it no doubt will be hard - but i think you will find it to be easier than this year. sending you warm hugs and positive energy to help you and family get through this season as easy as possible. --- sam


Thank you Sam 
Youngest son seems to be really into Christmas this year chatting on about getting a real tree again like we used to 
I got a real bargain on a beautiful fake one a few years ago and apart from putting it together bit by bit I really like it so trying to talk him into getting a poted on that will go in the hall. Then the garden


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dannyjack said:


> I love your sweater! I wish it was bigger for my grandchild, it's beautiful!


Welcome- do join us again!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> What a beautiful picture!


Thank you Liz


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


Sorry to hear of the parting of the ways- but maybe it is for the best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They look lovely in with her roses. Like the basket of yarn next to them.


 :sm24: I like it too- that is why I have it out on display!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Had a fun but busy day today. Eaten enough to keep me going all day in theory. Morning tea for my Tuesday morning Bible study group as we finish until February. Then an afternoon tea at the Community Centre (where we do the knitting) for volunteers. And then returned a car load of play equipment for Vicky that they had hired from the toy library for the party on Sunday. Took me about 5 trips to get it all back. And now at 5.15 I think I am finished. David is out for now- not sure if he will get fed but I sure don't need feeding. So will worry about him when and if he gets home. (well he will probably worry about himself).
> 
> Now what would we say about a man who got home at 5.30 and when his wife got in at 7.30 said thank goodness you are home. I'm starving.
> Heard that story today- except it was the wife! When he was away for 10 weeks recently she had tinned foods etc. Her older son whould ring her and say I've got takeaway I don't need tea. I know your cooking Mum. So Sonja you are not the only one :sm02:
> ...


It got down to -6 here . This morning it's warmed up to a balmy -2 ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sorry your DH is sick. I hope when he's better that he takes you out to celebrate your birthday. How nice that your DGD did well in the performance....made Granny proud, I'm sure.


Hope you had a lovely day Daralene and that your husband is a lot better today . Must be lovely to go see and take pictures of grandchildren performing . Maybe one day we can see pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> What beautiful trees! We've had gray clouds and cold wind all day but no snow (yet). I made turkey enchiladas for supper to warm us up.


Thank you sorlenna and Sam 
Very cold here this morning , thick with frost just the weather mishka loves .going to be another sunny day but chilly


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I like them becuase they are so very hard to kill (at least here they are). And the thing I do best with gardening is kill things and they can defy even me. And there are some lovely flowers.


Yep. LOL. There are some really nice colours of them around these days.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Adorable! Are you feeling better, Sugar?


I am getting there thanks. I am taking the repeat script of antibiotics now and coughing a little less each day. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment Friday, specifically to talk about the state of the diabetes- I have a copy of the letter from the Optometrist, and also my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) is posting me a book she has found very helpful, controlling it through diet. The routine Optometry appointment will be in 11 months time.
> Thanks for asking. And thanks in general!
> 
> We've not had a group hug for a while, so here goes:-
> ...


Great idea..... I am in! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Hiw do they get so grown up so quickly? She's lovely, but definitely no baby girl now!


Yes I know, they change soooo much over those first 2 years. And the time is just flying by so fast.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures of Serena Cathy . The area her playgroup is in looks beautiful , nice and sunny


They have a really cool outdoor area, it is fantastic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


Gorgeous colours on those trees. Thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> I would be more than willing to ship you our cold and snow, any time. :sm09:


Only for a couple of days over Christmas please. No more than that. LOL :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been chasing this photo for more than an hour- hopefully it will show up in the file, now!
> 
> One of Fan's roses has collapsed, but I was given some more flowers yesterday, and I shoved them into the gap. Fan may know what these are called I think they are Alstromeria but I am not at all sure.


Very pretty, I have some of those in my garden. No idea what they are called... LOL. A type of lily I think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes Julie, that's a yellow alstroemeria you have there, they are long lasting in a vase. This is a shot of mine.


 :sm24: Lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> I have just been reading Dianna's blog too. Seeing Matthews' picture beside the original photo shows what a terrific job he has done. Well done Matthew, Dianna is so thrilled.


Ditto.... excellent work Matthew. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Just came back from the eye specialist. My left eye seems to be doing well.but he still wants to see me monthly to make sure everything is okay. He said the first 6 months are critical. Makes me feel a little better.


I am glad that he wants to keep a close check on your eyes. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> my goodness she is getting big. how is daughter's new house working out? --- sam


They are doing well there. She actually keeps it really nice which is a nice surprise from how she was when living here. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 7:45 pm and I have read and caught up.
> 
> Spent most if my afternoon and this evening knitting. Julie I left the sleeves on the stitch holders. Frogged the body and restarted.
> 
> ...


It is really pretty, love the colour. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


That's a beautiful rose! I remember blackberry nip but fortunately it was not the drink of my choice, but many of my friends may well say that they wish they had not indulged! But it was cheap, yeah cheap and nasty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> The latest word locally about the Ohio State event is that the perpetrator is dead, shot by campus police just minutes after he apparently and deliberately drove into a group of pedestrians. He then began to slash at them with a kitchen/butcher knife as they fled. Shots heard moments later were apparently those fired by campus police who killed the young man who was a student at OSU. Some pages written by the dead man seem to shed some light on his actions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Heard this on our news this morning. Terrible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The sun is beginning to set just before 5 this week. Yuck. Evening seems to last sooo long! It has rained most of the day. Not hard, but still quite wet. DH and DS were going to cut down the dogwood in the corner by the porch and the front of the house that is getting into the eaves, and some bushes that need cut down. We took DS and DDIL to the bulk food market this morning, and it started to rain just as we left the market. It wasn't supposed to rain until 5 this evening. Needless to say, they didn't get anything done. However, I got the rest of the furniture moved, and finished vacuuming, and DH brought the Christmas tree up from the basement. DD and Arriana came over, and they put it up. There aren't any lights or any ornaments on it, but it is up. They will come later in the week and decorate with me. Arriana was quite happy when I asked if she would help again this year! She remembered doing it last year. This year she knows what it's all about, and is getting excited. They have made a paper chain to count down the days, and are removing one chain each day. She keeps asking when her birthday is. So DD has decided that they will make the chain again, and start all over removing one chain each day until her birthday. I thought that was a good idea! DD had "winged" a pattern for a fleece mermaid tail, and had cut one out for Arriana. I threaded my machine for her, and she stitched it up while she was here. It came out good, but needs to be longer I think. She will be making some for gifts now that she has it figured out. Arriana kept saying she didn't want one. She told me that again while DD was sewing it, so I told her if she didn't want it, maybe mommy could find another little girl to give it to. Mom came up with it finished and guess who was happy to have it! Cute, too.
> 
> DH fought with my computer while I finished up dinner, to get it to print wirelessly again. Took forever, and he got frustrated with it, but it now works! Yay! I was getting tired of having to get up and take the laptop to the printer and plugging in the USB every time I wanted to print anything. Now I am sitting in my chair, visiting with you. I need to get up and turn the electric blanket on. Last I looked, it is 54°F. Warmest it has been all day, and for several days, but feels quite chilly.


Arent little kids funny? Do you have a photo of Arriana and her mermaid tail?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We dont know any different. I would love to experience one Christmas cold and snowing. Hopefully it wont be too hot here on the day, I still cook a full roast regardless. Then going to a friend's for a barbeque tea.


I have been in Europe a few times at Christmas but it was never a white Christmas, just cold. My first Christmas, a group of us went to Midnight Mass and I cried the whole time! The carols made me so homesick. I have given up on the roast dinner on Christmas Day although growing up, that is what we always had. Now I do a roast (usually pork sometimes chicken) on Christmas Eve and cold (prawns, chicken, turkey and salads and always pavlova) for lunch on Christmas Day. I love it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just came back from the eye specialist. My left eye seems to be doing well.but he still wants to see me monthly to make sure everything is okay. He said the first 6 months are critical. Makes me feel a little better.


That is good news. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


We have missed you too. I'm sorry things haven't worked out for you and your DH, but at least you now know where you stand. I'm glad you enjoyed your visits with your GKs - they are a blessing aren't they.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a fun but busy day today. Eaten enough to keep me going all day in theory. Morning tea for my Tuesday morning Bible study group as we finish until February. Then an afternoon tea at the Community Centre (where we do the knitting) for volunteers. And then returned a car load of play equipment for Vicky that they had hired from the toy library for the party on Sunday. Took me about 5 trips to get it all back. And now at 5.15 I think I am finished. David is out for now- not sure if he will get fed but I sure don't need feeding. So will worry about him when and if he gets home. (well he will probably worry about himself).
> 
> Now what would we say about a man who got home at 5.30 and when his wife got in at 7.30 said thank goodness you are home. I'm starving.
> Heard that story today- except it was the wife! When he was away for 10 weeks recently she had tinned foods etc. Her older son whould ring her and say I've got takeaway I don't need tea. I know your cooking Mum. So Sonja you are not the only one :sm02:
> ...


They are saying that by Monday it could be very cold (-8) but at the moment it's fairly mild up here, in fact I heard that the west coast of Scotland could be the warmest place in the UK today hopefully getting up to 9C!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are doing well there. She actually keeps it really nice which is a nice surprise from how she was when living here. LOL


It's amazing how different it is when it's their own place! We helped DS#2 move into their new house and as their couch wasn't being delivered for a couple more days I remarked that at least he had his computer chair (on wheels) to sit on. "Oh no," he replied, "It might mark the floor!" ......this being the same chair he used to roll around his bedroom on *my* floor without a concern!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order.
> Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


Oh my goodness, that is sooo cute. :sm11:

Good to hear from you again.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

It's 9.45pm here and I am really tired as I did not have an afternoon nap today. I notice that with my being tired the random spasms in my hands (not painful but my fingers just drop of their own accord) are getting worse. Did I tell you that I was having weird symptoms when they increased my pain meds? Anyway, today they have been less obvious, but tonight I am suffering, so must get into bed. Cannot finish reading - will have to catch up tomorrow. Hugs to everyone {{{{{{everyone}}}}}} Goodnight (p44) Meant to add birthday wishes for both Daralene and Lynette. Sorry it's late but I hope you both had wonderful days and best wishes for the year ahead. Happy belated birthday x 2!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm reading a bit, but not responding much as the mouse on my Dell is glitching, so I'm on my phone. Good news, my Gateway is cleaned up and ready to be picked up, only $42.50 to fix it, yah!
> 
> Here is the progress on the Architexture Shawl so far.
> 
> ...


Looking great Kate Jo glad you had insurance to cover most of the cost of your glasses


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Have you had Gage to the doctor lately? Sounds like he may need something. He seems to be under the weather a lot .


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I haven't been a snowbird but sure would like to be. Enjoy yourself.


And if I ever had enough money I would do the opposite , travel somewhere were I can have a really good white Christmas 
A lot of pensioners here go to Spain for the winter months


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> It's 9.45pm here and I am really tired as I did not have an afternoon nap today. I notice that with my being tired the random spasms in my hands (not painful but my fingers just drop of their own accord) are getting worse. Did I tell you that I was having weird symptoms when they increased my pain meds? Anyway, today they have been less obvious, but tonight I am suffering, so must get into bed. Cannot finish reading - will have to catch up tomorrow. Hugs to everyone {{{{{{everyone}}}}}} Goodnight (p44) Meant to add birthday wishes for both Daralene and Lynette. Sorry it's late but I hope you both had wonderful days and best wishes for the year ahead. Happy belated birthday x 2!


I hope you sleep well. Take care and hugs back. I hope the weird symptoms settle down, perhaps mention it to the doctors.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here it's light about 9 & dark by 5:30 but we don't change to slow time in winter so 4:30 in Lloydminster


You must be the same as us Bonnie but we change the hour so it's 4.30


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. Don't think that I've been called a blessing by such dear friends before. Y'all are very generous and kind-hearted people. Blessings to each of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It's there loss Joy . I'm glad I've got to know and I think you and Susan are wonderful , wish I lived closer I would tell all those people what they are missing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would like to share Dianna's blog for today as she shares her joy in receiving a drawing that June, Matthew and I had been planning on sharing an original drawings of Matthew's. He had shared with June that he wanted to gift Dianna with a drawing of one of her photos and originally June was going to have us send it to her and she would make sure that Dianna received the drawing. Shortly after that arrangement was being made, June fell ill and never recovered. Matthew's desire to carry out this plan continued to stay strong and last week Dianna received the gift. I shared with her that June was in on the plans and surely is smiling from heaven to see it carried out.
> 
> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2016/11/28/monday-morning-mews-3/
> 
> ...


What a lovely post in the blog that was. How nice that the picture was appreciated.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> 
> Here it is all finished. Lilac blossom baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size.
> 
> See you tomorrow ????


I knew it would be lovely Mel well done


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes Julie, that's a yellow alstroemeria you have there, they are long lasting in a vase. This is a shot of mine.


Those are really beautiful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> This just came from Ringo's breeder:- thought it very clever:-
> 
> Most ventriloquists have a dummy, one that they manipulate. This ain't no dummy!!!
> 
> ...


A very cute act, Julie! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order.
> Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


Nice to hear from you jackie and the hat is super cute


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Stunning colour-so it was the sun rather than the leaves?


A combination of both , the leaves are all golden brown now ready to drop of at any moment


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> thought I would share what I saw when I looked up from my knitting . Took this picture straight away and now the sun has gone


Very pretty!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Congratulations to your GD.
> I hope Bill is feeling better soon.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> They are saying that by Monday it could be very cold (-8) but at the moment it's fairly mild up here, in fact I heard that the west coast of Scotland could be the warmest place in the UK today hopefully getting up to 9C!


You are going to be a lot warmer than us .I thought it was chilly when I was out with mishka and it was -2 now at nearly dinnertime it's -5 fingers nearly froze off when I went out to sort the car out for son who was running late


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> I would like to share Dianna's blog for today as she shares her joy in receiving a drawing that June, Matthew and I had been planning on sharing an original drawings of Matthew's. He had shared with June that he wanted to gift Dianna with a drawing of one of her photos and originally June was going to have us send it to her and she would make sure that Dianna received the drawing. Shortly after that arrangement was being made, June fell ill and never recovered. Matthew's desire to carry out this plan continued to stay strong and last week Dianna received the gift. I shared with her that June was in on the plans and surely is smiling from heaven to see it carried out.
> 
> https://thesedaysofmine.com/2016/11/28/monday-morning-mews-3/
> 
> ...


That is so lovely Mary...Matthew' drawing, the story behind it and Diana's words...tissues indeed! Thank you for sharing with us. Great job, Matthew!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It's amazing how different it is when it's their own place! We helped DS#2 move into their new house and as their couch wasn't being delivered for a couple more days I remarked that at least he had his computer chair (on wheels) to sit on. "Oh no," he replied, "It might mark the floor!" ......this being the same chair he used to roll around his bedroom on *my* floor without a concern!


Both of mine were like that too , told them I was going to get covered in mud and run through their homes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My iPad froze for a while so I gave it a rest. Now I'm back to catch up on all the birthday wishes. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! You definitely make my day special. DH forgot but then he is sick in bed with a fever. I told him we can celebrate next week. Sick or not, after a nap he is back down working away on the computer. It is a gorgeous day today, so too bad he is sick. Would have been a lovely day to get out
> 
> I have started the next mermaid tail blanket. I know the chunky yarn knits up faster but my speed sure goes down with it. I do love the end result though.
> 
> ...


Hope DH is better soon. And that you can have a nice celebration next week when he is well again. Congrats to DGD for getting a paying role and doing well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Just came back from the eye specialist. My left eye seems to be doing well.but he still wants to see me monthly to make sure everything is okay. He said the first 6 months are critical. Makes me feel a little better.


Good news, Liz.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So pretty and I love the color, Mel!


gagesmom said:


> 7:45 pm and I have read and caught up.
> 
> Spent most if my afternoon and this evening knitting. Julie I left the sleeves on the stitch holders. Frogged the body and restarted.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie- a pile of patterns and books were left at the community centre recently for the knitting group- I gained these two


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Tami, thanks so much for the recipe - very kind. I will try it. I just bought yeast.



tami_ohio said:


> I didn't forget! Here you go. I am adding a few of my notes at the end.
> 
> Easy white bread
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Saw this on news this morning. Prayers being said for victims, bystanders, family members, the perpetrator, and Ohio in general. This incident is so heartbreaking.


jheiens said:


> The latest word locally about the Ohio State event is that the perpetrator is dead, shot by campus police just minutes after he apparently and deliberately drove into a group of pedestrians. He then began to slash at them with a kitchen/butcher knife as they fled. Shots heard moments later were apparently those fired by campus police who killed the young man who was a student at OSU. Some pages written by the dead man seem to shed some light on his actions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the Architexture pattern and have been tempted to get it. It looks really nice KayeJo and I love the color.


Poledra65 said:


> I'm reading a bit, but not responding much as the mouse on my Dell is glitching, so I'm on my phone. Good news, my Gateway is cleaned up and ready to be picked up, only $42.50 to fix it, yah!
> 
> Here is the progress on the Architexture Shawl so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute.


gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> 
> Here it is all finished. Lilac blossom baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size.
> 
> See you tomorrow ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Horrible news about the Brazilian soccer team. What mass devastation. Prayers for the survivors and all family.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome dannyjack! Haven't seen you before and we do love new folks joining in. What are you working on this holiday season?


dannyjack said:


> I love your sweater! I wish it was bigger for my grandchild, it's beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is adorable Jackie! I'm not up on the latest cartoon characters but know this will be well received.


Bubba Love said:


> My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order.
> Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Evelyn/EJS so good to see you posting! Love the new avatar picture; nice to put a face to a name. So sorry that things didn't work out between DH and you but then again it is good to know when to move on which it sounds as if you are doing. Good for you! Nice to have the leftovers in the freezer too for easy prep meals in the future. How nice that your DGD spent the night.

I also got on the mermaid trend and did 3 for granddaughters for Christmas and a shark for youngest grandson. I noticed that most of the shark patterns have tail in the same direction as the mermaid which technically is incorrect so I switched it to go vertically. Like the way it turned out.

Again, it is so good to see you back here. Hope you'll post as often as possible!



EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie- a pile of patterns and books were left at the community centre recently for the knitting group- I gained these two


Nice find!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great idea..... I am in! :sm24:


 :sm24: (hugs for Cathy) :sm24:

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ((((((((((hugs for all of us))))))))) :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Lovely.


And now you know their name!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> It's 9.45pm here and I am really tired as I did not have an afternoon nap today. I notice that with my being tired the random spasms in my hands (not painful but my fingers just drop of their own accord) are getting worse. Did I tell you that I was having weird symptoms when they increased my pain meds? Anyway, today they have been less obvious, but tonight I am suffering, so must get into bed. Cannot finish reading - will have to catch up tomorrow. Hugs to everyone {{{{{{everyone}}}}}} Goodnight (p44) Meant to add birthday wishes for both Daralene and Lynette. Sorry it's late but I hope you both had wonderful days and best wishes for the year ahead. Happy belated birthday x 2!


Are you still in the Rehab place, Denise? Or have you been able to go home?
I do sympathise with the side-effect of tiredness- some days are so overwhelmed with it. Hoping the pain is meliorating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A very cute act, Julie! Thanks for the link.


 :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments on the sweater. ☺☺☺

Welcome Dannyjack ☺

EJS.. good to see you posting. I am sorry to hear of your issues with DH. Hugs to you ((((❤))))

Got a good night's sleep last night and am going to the school in a few mins to do my volunteer hour ☺

Will check in when I get back. ????

Oh yes I got some vitamin C and Gage and I are taking those as well as our multi vitamin daily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie- a pile of patterns and books were left at the community centre recently for the knitting group- I gained these two


Well done, Margaret! Neither of those in my library. (I love books!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible news about the Brazilian soccer team. What mass devastation. Prayers for the survivors and all family.


Haven't heard that, what has happened?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


It's good to hear from you again. Sorry things have not gone as planned but hopefully there are better days ahead. It's good your children & GKs are nearby.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had a fun but busy day today. Eaten enough to keep me going all day in theory. Morning tea for my Tuesday morning Bible study group as we finish until February. Then an afternoon tea at the Community Centre (where we do the knitting) for volunteers. And then returned a car load of play equipment for Vicky that they had hired from the toy library for the party on Sunday. Took me about 5 trips to get it all back. And now at 5.15 I think I am finished. David is out for now- not sure if he will get fed but I sure don't need feeding. So will worry about him when and if he gets home. (well he will probably worry about himself).
> 
> Now what would we say about a man who got home at 5.30 and when his wife got in at 7.30 said thank goodness you are home. I'm starving.
> Heard that story today- except it was the wife! When he was away for 10 weeks recently she had tinned foods etc. Her older son whould ring her and say I've got takeaway I don't need tea. I know your cooking Mum. So Sonja you are not the only one :sm02:
> ...


Toy library is a new thing? Can you borrow toys like a regular library?

My DH at 11:00 last night looking for supper???? Fortunately it had been ready since 6:30 & I just had to warm a plateful. 
Silly man, working such hours!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam
> Youngest son seems to be really into Christmas this year chatting on about getting a real tree again like we used to
> I got a real bargain on a beautiful fake one a few years ago and apart from putting it together bit by bit I really like it so trying to talk him into getting a poted on that will go in the hall. Then the garden


We haven't had a real tree for many years due to allergies & I must say I don't miss the mess. I also like that I can put the tree up when I want rather than wait for DH or kids to go cut one, seems like I never had a tree til about the 23rd????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It got down to -6 here . This morning it's warmed up to a balmy -2 ????


Just about exactly like here.thats actually very warm for us at this time of year


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This may be superfluous for some, - a blog I follow regularly, but I found today's offering extra special, so thought I would post the link.

https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/11/29/helen-robertson/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> I have been in Europe a few times at Christmas but it was never a white Christmas, just cold. My first Christmas, a group of us went to Midnight Mass and I cried the whole time! The carols made me so homesick. I have given up on the roast dinner on Christmas Day although growing up, that is what we always had. Now I do a roast (usually pork sometimes chicken) on Christmas Eve and cold (prawns, chicken, turkey and salads and always pavlova) for lunch on Christmas Day. I love it!


Last night I watched a movie" Brooklyn" about an Irish girl who immigrated to the US alone in the 50's. I enjoyed it but the poor girl was so sad at Christmas just about brought tears. I can't imagine how people did that 
Here it's always turkey for Christmas & if people have a very large group sometimes ham & cabbage rolls too. I usually do the ham & cabbage roll meal for another gathering during the season, I usually have DHs cousins in before or after depending when the cousin from Edmonton comes home.
I've never made sneakers(a Ukrainian dish, crepes filled with cottage cheese & baked in a cream sauce) but hope to get them for the cousins supper this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


Not surprising you want in on the group hug. You need it. At least you are near family now-and spending time with htem one on one is special.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's amazing how different it is when it's their own place! We helped DS#2 move into their new house and as their couch wasn't being delivered for a couple more days I remarked that at least he had his computer chair (on wheels) to sit on. "Oh no," he replied, "It might mark the floor!" ......this being the same chair he used to roll around his bedroom on *my* floor without a concern!


????????sounds like my DS2

I used to share a bedroom with my sister & it drove me nuts, she was such a slob. Now her house is spotless.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> It's 9.45pm here and I am really tired as I did not have an afternoon nap today. I notice that with my being tired the random spasms in my hands (not painful but my fingers just drop of their own accord) are getting worse. Did I tell you that I was having weird symptoms when they increased my pain meds? Anyway, today they have been less obvious, but tonight I am suffering, so must get into bed. Cannot finish reading - will have to catch up tomorrow. Hugs to everyone {{{{{{everyone}}}}}} Goodnight (p44) Meant to add birthday wishes for both Daralene and Lynette. Sorry it's late but I hope you both had wonderful days and best wishes for the year ahead. Happy belated birthday x 2!


I'm sorry you are having such troubles, hope they get things figured out soon & get you better


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> It's windy outside this evening so picked this beauty named Blackberry Nip.
> It's named after a drink from 1960s, which was very potent and popular back then. Remember it well lol!
> Yes it smells like blackberries too.


Such a beauty Fan. Your roses are wonderful and it must be so lovely to have them blooming.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are saying that by Monday it could be very cold (-8) but at the moment it's fairly mild up here, in fact I heard that the west coast of Scotland could be the warmest place in the UK today hopefully getting up to 9C!


Now that would be unusual!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And if I ever had enough money I would do the opposite , travel somewhere were I can have a really good white Christmas
> A lot of pensioners here go to Spain for the winter months


Maybe I would enjoy it once I got there but can imagine going away for the winter. 
I would never leave home before Christmas like some do. Christmas without snow & family wouldn't be Christmas 
DH says he would go for a couple of weeks but likes his ice fishing & snowmobiling too much to go longer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Daralene haven't noticed you posting for a few days hope all is well and you are reading along
> Just want to wish you a Happy Birthday and hope you have a fantastic day ????????????????
> 
> And a happy birthday to you too Lynette hope you too have a wonderful day ????????????????


Thank you. I've missed a lot for sure. Can't seem to keep up but appreciate the quote replies as then I can see what people are responding to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such a beauty Fan. Your roses are wonderful and it must be so lovely to have them blooming.


Your garden is lovely, too, Daralene- remember while your roses were blooming- we were struggling with grey, wet and windy days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You must be the same as us Bonnie but we change the hour so it's 4.30


I think we are close to the same latitude.google says you are 53.9 & we are 53.6


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's there loss Joy . I'm glad I've got to know and I think you and Susan are wonderful , wish I lived closer I would tell all those people what they are missing


????????well said!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> We love you for who you are. I have lived in communities like yours and there is not much you can do but keep caring. Tim is probably more accepted because he was young and has gone through school with the kids.


Same here OH Joy. Everyone is too busy working and they will wave or say hello but that's about it. Ok with me. I seem to have trouble just keeping up with myself. Maybe someday I'll feel differently but I have a few close friends from years ago when DS was young and then from when I went to work and they are pretty wonderful


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Happy birthday to Kiwifrau and Cashmeregma. I hope your special day is filled with many blessings and lots of love.


Thank you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Toy library is a new thing? Can you borrow toys like a regular library?
> 
> My DH at 11:00 last night looking for supper???? Fortunately it had been ready since 6:30 & I just had to warm a plateful.
> Silly man, working such hours!


Most have a small annual fee, but then yes you borrow toys just like in a library. They were new when my two were young. Wonderful as can have a variety of toys without needing to buy them. Mind you after seeing the table of presents the other day I doubt whether they will need to worry for a while now with going to the toy library.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Both of mine were like that too , told them I was going to get covered in mud and run through their homes


Do people wear shoes in the house there? 
I know the South Africans are used to wearing shoes in the house.
Here shoes are almost always left at the door, even in public buildings- library, hospital, nursing home- (at least in small towns)except when it's dry in summer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible news about the Brazilian soccer team. What mass devastation. Prayers for the survivors and all family.


I just heard that, terrible, all so young


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm already feeling a little better this morning but still plan to take it easy. I'm going to toss something into the slow cooker (haven't decided what yet but have some chicken thighs I need to do something with). 

Bubba Love - LOVE your Paw Patrol hat! I made just a beanie for my great nephew...the dalmation fire patrol dog. He likes it 

Bonnie7591 - yes there is meat in the Swedish potato sausage. Here is my recipe:
3 large onions, cut into large chunks
5 pounds of red potatoes, peeled and cut into large chunks
2 ½ lbs. ground beef chuck
2 ½ lbs. ground pork
4 T. salt
2 T. pepper
2 T. allspice
You can grind your own meat first or buy it already ground. Run it through the grinder, stuff it into natural casings and freeze. To cook: Thaw in refrigerator. Put in pan of cold water (water enough to cover the ring of sausage), turn the heat on low and cover. Leave it alone for an hour. You can crisp up the casing by frying the whole thing after it is cooked. DH's family is Swedish and Norwegian and just like it right out of the cooking water. If you want all my instructions, send me a PM with your email address and I'll send you all the details 

Junelouise - I think the breads you are speaking of in the VitaMix are "quick breads" that have no yeast. They wouldn't rise, just combine the ingredients, dump into the pan and bake  You can make yeast bread in the VitaMix too but I think it is too fiddly. I'd rather make it in my mixer and let it do the kneading 

EJS - So sorry to hear your recent news BUT they say when one door closes, another opens so this may be the best for the both of you. On to bigger and better things, dear. We are here for you!!! XOXOXO


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is a photo of missy Serena practising how to peddle......
> 
> She looks a bit wishy washy in this one..... she did have a bit of a cold and was pretty tired.


She is adorable and has grown so big. Hope she soon feels better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This may be superfluous for some, - a blog I follow regularly, but I found today's offering extra special, so thought I would post the link.
> 
> https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/11/29/helen-robertson/


It was an interesting read Julie, thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

dannyjack said:


> I love your sweater! I wish it was bigger for my grandchild, it's beautiful!


Dannyjack, welcome to the tea party! Lots of room at the tea table. Pull up a chair a visit awhile. Hope you will stop in often. I'm working on Christmas stockings right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order.
> Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> I looked up the recipe book...you do not make bread as you know it. They say to mix the dry ingredients in a separate bowl and put all the liquid and solid stuff in the VitaMix..then pour the contents of the VitaMix into the dry ingredients and hand mix together then put in a loaf pan and bake. Not rising bread like in the bread machine.
> 
> June


Thank you. So I am assuming that they are making more of a quick bread than a regular bread.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This may be superfluous for some, - a blog I follow regularly, but I found today's offering extra special, so thought I would post the link.
> 
> https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/11/29/helen-robertson/


Interesting, Julie.
I can't imagine knitting something so intricate as that curtain out of WIRE????I would think that would be terrible on the hands
I listened to a couple of the tutorials, wow!, she has quite the thick accent.
I never heard of no purl garter stitch before, am I the only one?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


We have missed you as well. I am sorry things have not worked out between you and your husband. I am glad that you got to spend one on one time with the grands.

I'm not doing a lot of knitting/crocheting for gifts this year. Mostly knitting Christmas stockings. I knitted one 13 years ago for my first grandson. 2 years ago I made one for DGD. This year I am finally getting the 2 done for the 2 step grandsons. Hope to get the 4 adult kids done too, but won't stress over it if I don't. We have used store bought stockings for years. We can do it again.

I will join in on the hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Arent little kids funny? Do you have a photo of Arriana and her mermaid tail?


No. I didn't even think about it! Darn. Wish I had. DH is going to be doing yard work. May call DD and tell to bring the stuff to make the others she needs to do. And maybe we can get the lights on the tree. And sneak in some work on those crown royal quilts too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Most have a small annual fee, but then yes you borrow toys just like in a library. They were new when my two were young. Wonderful as can have a variety of toys without needing to buy them. Mind you after seeing the table of presents the other day I doubt whether they will need to worry for a while now with going to the toy library.


That's a good idea, nothing like that here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Tami, thanks so much for the recipe - very kind. I will try it. I just bought yeast.


You are welcome. Very easy to do. If you have made bread before you know what texture you are looking for, so know if you need abut less, or more, flour. You can use all purpose flour, but I use bread flour. Not as dense.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dannyjack said:


> I love your sweater! I wish it was bigger for my grandchild, it's beautiful!


I'll bet you could find a sweater pattern with the same gauge that would fit your GD & just substitute the stitch pattern from Meldys sweater.

What do the rest of you think?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's 9:30 & so cloudy/dreary that it seems hardly light. It's hard to be ambitious in weather like this, at least for me.
I came across a link for endless recipes last night, I marked several to try but have hardly started going through them. Thought some if you might like something for your free time????
http://www.zergnet.com/news/1021169/27-restaurant-copycat-recipes-to-make-at-home?utm_source=bettycrocker.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=bettycrocker_35434


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do people wear shoes in the house there?
> I know the South Africans are used to wearing shoes in the house.
> Here shoes are almost always left at the door, even in public buildings- library, hospital, nursing home- (at least in small towns)except when it's dry in summer.


We don't because it was the way I was brought up in Sweden always leave clogs/ shoes at the door in a neat row 
So that's what I do here . I get some funny looks when I go visiting someone new but I think a few have started doing the same . I live near a lot of woods and streams were the boys used to play always coming home covered in mud from head to toe so even though they took off the shoes mud still got everywhere . Had a friend who didn't like that would never have let her girls get so dirty . I think mine had the better childhood


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll bet you could find a sweater pattern with the same gauge that would fit your GD & just substitute the stitch pattern from Meldys sweater.
> 
> What do the rest of you think?


That's what I would do


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

For anyone who loves Ruebens....I made turkey Reuben's last night, wow, yummy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not read right through, but there are two birthdays I wanted to mention today,
> 
> *Cashmeregma (Daralene) and kiwifrau (Lynnette)*
> 
> have their special day - hope it is a great one!


Thank you Julie. Trying to go through and read more of the posts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, Lynette and Daralene! Eat cake!!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment Friday, specifically to talk about the state of the diabetes- I have a copy of the letter from the Optometrist, and also my cousin Karen in Glasgow (Scotland) is posting me a book she has found very helpful, controlling it through diet. The routine Optometry appointment will be in 11 months time.
> Thanks for asking. And thanks in general!
> 
> We've not had a group hug for a while, so here goes:-
> ...


Do so hope all goes well but so glad it is being taken care of, or will be.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

LOVE Reubens! We call a Reuben made with turkey a Rachel


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Daralene & Lynette!


Thank you Kate. Hope Kiwifrau is enjoying her day too.

I love the cards you post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Daralene and Lynette, I see you both have birthdays today. I hope you are both having a wonderful day wherever you are, whatever you're doing.


Thank you angelam. It was a sick day for DH so we will celebrate in the near future.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness...I almost missed the birthdays! Happy Birthday to Daralene and to Lynette! I also hope it was a wonderful celebration for each of you!


Thanks Gwennie. It will be a great celebration soon. Every day is a gift for sure as Pacer has been reminding us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have a house elf funnily she has the same name as me looks like me too


 :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting, Julie.
> I can't imagine knitting something so intricate as that curtain out of WIRE????I would think that would be terrible on the hands
> I listened to a couple of the tutorials, wow!, she has quite the thick accent.
> I never heard of no purl garter stitch before, am I the only one?


Wow Julie. Love everything on that link.

Bonnie, sorry to hear you got sick from that medication. Here's to finding a better match. Hoping all is going better for your son.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just heard that, terrible, all so young


Will have to look this up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just heard that, terrible, all so young


How tragic. I imagine those that survived will have a hard time with injuries and emotionally.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you got good news from eye doctor.
Denise, hope weird symptoms disappear. You might want to call doctor's office and let them know.
Sonja, understand how you would love white Christmas. If I had the money I would snowbird to Maui or Kauai post-Christmas. Love the idea of living in bathing suit and sari, snorkeling, swimming, beach walking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I found the one about Ohio State University. My niece just graduated from there and we stay within blocks of the Univ. when DH gives concerts down there. I'm sure the ones hurt were not guilty of anything as it seems so random and not aimed at someone who hurt him personally.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's 9:30 & so cloudy/dreary that it seems hardly light. It's hard to be ambitious in weather like this, at least for me.
> I came across a link for endless recipes last night, I marked several to try but have hardly started going through them. Thought some if you might like something for your free time????
> http://www.zergnet.com/news/1021169/27-restaurant-copycat-recipes-to-make-at-home?utm_source=bettycrocker.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=bettycrocker_35434


I feel like I am losing my creative cooking as I've been on the diet for a year now and when not on it, on maintenance. Im happy anyway but does pose. Problems when we have company.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, pretty sweater.
> Daralene, hope DH feels better soon.


Thank you so much. He had to go to work and has a late day today, into the night. Hope he doesn't lose his voice.

Gottastch, hope younsoon feel better and get help for the UTI and all those of you who have been suffering with this cold, hope you soon feel better. Relatives in Canada have it and my DGC have it. Sure hope they are ok for their performances. All 3 in different musicals so a lot of running around to see them all. The boys tickets aren't bad but DGD's performance tickets are very expensive. Shame they have to get this cold just at the time they need to sing. Last year DGS#1 sang with strep and you never would have known it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order.
> Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


How cute!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

FLight with the Brazilian soccer team crashed last night killing all but 6 passengers of the 81 (I believe) on board.


Lurker 2 said:


> Haven't heard that, what has happened?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, I agree, spending individual time with grands is very wonderful. Wishing you much happiness in your new life.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you had a lovely day Daralene and that your husband is a lot better today . Must be lovely to go see and take pictures of grandchildren performing . Maybe one day we can see pictures


Thank you. I wish I could post the photos but I don't think I can. It is a $2,000 fine for posting on social media. If we could just get together for lunch I could show you on my phone. I'll ask if I could post one of DGD if I don't mention the play or show anyone else.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sitting here at my embroidery machine stitching up some small gifts. So far machine is working fine....probably need to find some wood to knock on! It is raining today....first time in 3 months!!!! Suppose to rain tomorrow also. Of course it has currently stopped but hoping it will start up gain. We sure could use several days of steady rain. 

Hannah is feeling better though still has a slight sore throat; gone to class and then has work this afternoon. Her car is finally in the shop; hope it gets fixed today as though I don't go much I'd like to have my vehicle back in case I need to go somewhere. DH is home because it is raining and as a carpenter and doing an outside job as of late he can't work; instead he's taking a nap which if just fine.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> LOVE Reubens! We call a Reuben made with turkey a Rachel


Love it, had not heard term before.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591)
[URL=http://www.zergnet.com/news/1021169/27-restaurant-copycat-recipes-to-make-at-home?utm_source=bettycrocker said:


> http://www.zergnet.com/news/1021169/27-restaurant-copycat-recipes-to-make-at-home?utm_source=bettycrocker[/URL].com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=bettycrocker_35434


Bonnie, thank you, saved link for later reading.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I'll have to look for infuser, sounds interesting. Roses are lovely.
Julie, thank you for link. Wonderful.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> They are saying that by Monday it could be very cold (-8) but at the moment it's fairly mild up here, in fact I heard that the west coast of Scotland could be the warmest place in the UK today hopefully getting up to 9C!


I think you're getting our weather, they're saying the south will be the coldest place in the UK!! Although it has been very cold the last couple of days have been beautifully sunny with clear blue skies so I don't mind that. I'm planning on going walking tomorrow so I think it may be time to get the thermals out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was an interesting read Julie, thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Belated happy birthday Daralene, gorgeous roses.
Thank you all re my roses, it's such a pleasure to share them with you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Interesting, Julie.
> I can't imagine knitting something so intricate as that curtain out of WIRE????I would think that would be terrible on the hands
> I listened to a couple of the tutorials, wow!, she has quite the thick accent.
> I never heard of no purl garter stitch before, am I the only one?


I did not listen to the tutorials- I was taken by the photos: silver wire is fairly supple, Bonnie- if it is like the wire I use for my beading.
I'll have to go back and check that no purl garter stitch


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> It's 9.45pm here and I am really tired as I did not have an afternoon nap today. I notice that with my being tired the random spasms in my hands (not painful but my fingers just drop of their own accord) are getting worse. Did I tell you that I was having weird symptoms when they increased my pain meds? Anyway, today they have been less obvious, but tonight I am suffering, so must get into bed. Cannot finish reading - will have to catch up tomorrow. Hugs to everyone {{{{{{everyone}}}}}} Goodnight (p44) Meant to add birthday wishes for both Daralene and Lynette. Sorry it's late but I hope you both had wonderful days and best wishes for the year ahead. Happy belated birthday x 2!


Sorry to hear you are having all these problems, hope a good nights sleep will get rid of these weird symptoms. Hugs bak to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We don't because it was the way I was brought up in Sweden always leave clogs/ shoes at the door in a neat row
> So that's what I do here . I get some funny looks when I go visiting someone new but I think a few have started doing the same . I live near a lot of woods and streams were the boys used to play always coming home covered in mud from head to toe so even though they took off the shoes mud still got everywhere . Had a friend who didn't like that would never have let her girls get so dirty . I think mine had the better childhood


It is common here- especially with Maori and Pacific peoples, and those who grew up on farms- I have a shoe tree at the front door. Wear my sheepskin slippers inside though.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a new alstroemeria and the colour is different to any others I've seen.
It's going to look lovely when it grows bigger.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And if I ever had enough money I would do the opposite , travel somewhere were I can have a really good white Christmas
> A lot of pensioners here go to Spain for the winter months


Yes, my sister and SO have a big RV and take off around the end of November and don't come back until Easter. At present they are in Portugal on the Algarve and then will move on to Spain. Lucky things!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Trying to go through and read more of the posts.


It is a great idea to treat yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Do so hope all goes well but so glad it is being taken care of, or will be.


Thanks! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Julie. Love everything on that link.
> 
> Bonnie, sorry to hear you got sick from that medication. Here's to finding a better match. Hoping all is going better for your son.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Trying to go through and read more of the posts.


They are beautiful Daralene especially your diffuser it's gorgeous. Only saw plain boring one here 
Did you only put blueberries and lemons in it ?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, I'm glad your eyes are doing OK.
> Kaye, good deal on the glasses
> Melody, nice sweater
> 
> GKs left at 6 ; DH is still out drying grain &suppers still in the oven at 9:30, hopefully 3 or 4 more days & he'll be done


Thanks, Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We don't because it was the way I was brought up in Sweden always leave clogs/ shoes at the door in a neat row
> So that's what I do here . I get some funny looks when I go visiting someone new but I think a few have started doing the same . I live near a lot of woods and streams were the boys used to play always coming home covered in mud from head to toe so even though they took off the shoes mud still got everywhere . Had a friend who didn't like that would never have let her girls get so dirty . I think mine had the better childhood


????Even though boots off at the door, kids always seem to have to shake rubber boots off in mud season & spread mud 3 feet up the walls????


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I am making fudge in my slow cooker today. Seems time-consuming but I never can make good fudge otherwise so thought I'd give this a try...500g (up to 600g is ok too) of whatever chocolate you like (the lighter the chocolate, the longer it will take to set, from what I hear), a can/tin of sweetened condensed milk (NOT evaporated), 1 T. of whatever extract you like (I didn't have enough orange to make a whole tablespoon so I tossed in a little vanilla too) and 1 T. butter. With the cover off, turn the slower cooker to HIGH and stir now and again until everything melts. Then start timing it...1 hour on HIGH and an addition hour on LOW, stirring every 15 minutes. Pour into a 8x8 or 9x9 pan, lined with wax or parchment paper and let cool. We shall see how this goes. I'm into the second hour of cooking now...smells insanely good but then again, what's not to like? Chocolate and sweetened condensed milk? Come on! LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a new alstroemeria and the colour is different to any others I've seen.
> It's going to look lovely when it grows bigger.


Wow! Gorgeous


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order.
> Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


Cute


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll bet you could find a sweater pattern with the same gauge that would fit your GD & just substitute the stitch pattern from Meldys sweater.
> 
> What do the rest of you think?


I agree.


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh, that alstroemaria (Peruvian lily) is gorgeous! I have (and prefer) the "dwarf" ones that do not grow tall or flower on long stems. I had a blue one for a season, but it didn't return when the others did. I will be selling my house and moving on in a couple of years, so I don't put the effort into my garden that I used to; however, alstroemaria is a favorite, along with daylilies.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your encouraging words. I spend many hours alone. Some days I don't speak to another person at all, and the only voices I hear are on the television.

Daralene, love the water infuser you have, was not expecting to see anything that large. I should look into that. I drink lots of water but often forget to add my limes, lemons and/or oranges. I bet mixed frozen fruits would work wonderfully.

Ev


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I'll have to look for infuser, sounds interesting. Roses are lovely.
> Julie, thank you for link. Wonderful.


I'll post a picture when it is empty so you can see. Maybe it will show in a close-up. Let's see.
The cylinder has holes to let the flavor out. Imagination is the limit, well and taste too ????
Hard to take that picture with one hand.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 29 November '16

A beautiful day out - to get to 54°. I could handle this all winter. Wispy white clouds and blue sky but most important SUNSHINE!!!!! Starting tomorrow we are to have seven days of overcast skies - no sunshine.

I finally got my new OTT light that I had ordered. Like it a lot. It is a floor lamp. Two bulbs - each one light separately and both together (three settings). Very bright. I mean really really bright. It was less than half price which I like also.

Was to the doctor yesterday - everything seems to be in good working order which is always nice to hear. I have one more appointment - 22 december - and then he retires. Now faced with finding another doctor. He gave a suggestion which I will try. I wanted to stay with a doctor associated with the hospital I go to. I also weighted 105 pounds.

I copied the following just as a "for your information". You might go to the URL to see the picture - you know - a picture is worth a thousand words. I think this blog is written in Canada - maybe Bonnie can tell us where.

A Few Tips on Herbs[color]

I've just a few pictures today of some handy ways to cut up your fresh herbs.
Here in the Lower Mainland of the Fraser Valley we usually have mild wet winters so some of our herbs will survive the winter.

Rosemary is very hardy. I've been able to use it fresh almost all winter.

Some Sage leaves may turn yellow and drop but now in November, there are still plenty of fresh leaves to snip.

Basil, on the other hand, wilts quickly when the cool damp weather hits so I buy it in bunches at our local produce market. Although it doesn't work all the time, I find if I keep the fresh basil in a vase on the windowsill, it will sometimes take root and stay fresh for longer. I could even plant this now and have a lovely fresh plant all winter long.
One tip about Basil - do not store it in the fridge or allow the leaves to get damp. They will turn colour and wilt quickly. Wrap it loosely in paper towel and store in an open plastic bag.

The best way to snip Rosemary is to strip the leaves off of the stem into a small cup.
Hold the stem of rosemary at the top and slide your fingers down the stem to release the needles into your cup. Then simply take your kitchen scissors and point the tip into the bottom of the cup, snipping until the Rosemary is fine enough for your use.
You can use the cup and scissors method for other fresh herbs such as dill, parsley and cilantro.

For Chives, snip your chives into 4 or 5 inch lengths and then snip the whole bunch at once into the desired size.

To cut up fresh Basil. stack the leaves.
Cut lengthwise down the centre vein and stack again
Then slice the stacked leaves into a chiffonade. If you want longer strands of basil,leave the leaves whole before slicing and if you want finer pieces, cut the leaves one more time lengthwise before slicing them crosswise.

Fresh herbs spark up any dish and are now readily available year round in most major grocery stores and produce markets so go ahead and enjoy them all year round.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/11/a-few-tips-on-herbs.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

WARM BRUSSELS SPROUTS AND PEAR SALAD

Buying pre-shredded makes preparation incredibly simple and I balanced the cost out with a small amount of homemade dressing and pears, which are very inexpensive this time of year. If you can't buy them pre-shredded, or buying whole fresh Brussels sprouts are a lot less expensive, you can still make this salad. I suggest (carefully) using a mandoline, or a food processor to shred your Brussels sprouts. And as per my usual style, I kept this salad very simple to keep costs low. If you have a few extra pennies and want to dress it up a bit more, you can add something like crumbled blue cheese or feta, walnuts, or even some bacon bits (you could cook the bacon first and then use the bacon grease to sauté the shredded Brussels sprouts). This recipe makes four small side salad-sized servings, but don't let that fool you. Those hearty Brussels sprouts are extremely filling!

AUTHOR: BETH MONCEL - BUDGET BYTES
TOTAL TIME: 15 mins
Total Cost: $4.61 recipe
Cost Per Serving: $1.15 serving
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS

DIJON VINAIGRETTE

1 small clove garlic $0.08
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.22
1 Tbsp apple cider vinegar $0.03
½ Tbsp Dijon mustard $0.04
⅛ tsp salt $0.01
¼ tsp sugar $0.01
Freshly cracked pepper $0.03

SALAD

10oz. shredded Brussels sprouts $2.79
½ Tbsp olive oil $0.06
1 D'anjou pear $0.69
⅓ cup dried cranberries $0.60
salt and pepper to taste $0.05

INSTRUCTIONS

1. To make the vinaigrette, mince the garlic and add it to a small bowl with the olive oil, vinegar, Dijon, salt, sugar, and freshly cracked pepper. Whisk the ingredients together until the dressing becomes light and almost creamy in appearance. Set the dressing aside to allow the flavors to blend.

2. Place the dried cranberries in a small bowl and add very hot water. Let the cranberries soak for about five minutes, or until they soften slightly. Drain the cranberries and set them aside. Slice the pear into thin strips.

3. Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Add ½ Tbsp olive oil and tilt the pan until it is covered.

4. Add the shredded Brussels sprouts and sauté them until they begin to soften, but are still bright green (about 5 minutes).

5. Remove them from the heat and season with salt and pepper. They will continue to soften from the residual heat in the skillet.

6. Add the pear slices and cranberries to the wilted Brussels sprouts. Drizzle some of the dressing over the salad and toss to combine. Add more dressing as needed. Finish with a final pinch of freshly cracked pepper.

HTTP://WWW.BUDGETBYTES.COM/2016/11/WARM-BRUSSELS-SPROUTS-AND-PEAR-SALAD/

TRADITIONAL UKRAINIAN RED BORSCHT SOUP

Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 1 hour, 40 minutes
Total Time: 2 hours
Yield: 10

Ingredients

6 cups chicken stock, beef stock, or vegetable stock for vegetarians
3 medium beets, washed well
3 large potatoes, peeled and chopped into cubes
3 medium carrots, thinly sliced or shredded
1 small red onion, finely chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 head red cabbage, cored and shredded
1 large tomato, diced
1 cup tomato sauce
2 - 4 tablespoons sugar or to taste
salt and papper to taste
1 tablespoon fresh dill, chopped
sour cream for topping (optional) Try making it homemade

Instructions

1. Place beets in a large pot and fill with just enough water to cover them. Cover pot and boil until tender, about 45 minutes. Remove beets from pot to a plate or cutting board and set aside to cool.

2. Add broth, carrots,and potatoes to beet water and boil covered for about 15 minutes, then add onions, garlic, cabbage, and diced tomatoes.

3. Peel and slice the cooked beets and add to pot.

4. Cook until the beets lose their color, about 30 minutes.

5. Add tomato sauce, sugar, dill, salt, and pepper then reduce to simmer for 10 minutes.

6. Serve hot topped with sour cream

Notes: Many recipes for borscht add sausage or beef. Feel free to add meat of any kind or even beans if you are a vegetarian.

http://gringalicious.com/traditional-ukrainian-red-borscht-soup/

Banana Cranberry Bread

"I always have leftover cranberry sauce after Thanksgiving, so I created this recipe which is very moist and delicious."

Recipe by Linda Vollrath
1 h 30 m
24 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients
2 1/2 cups white sugar
1 cup shortening 
3 eggs
3 mashed bananas
1 cup cranberry sauce
1/2 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

Directions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly grease two 9x5 inch loaf pans.

1. In a large bowl, cream together the sugar and shortening until light and fluffy.

2. Beat in eggs.

3. Mix in bananas, cranberry sauce, milk, and vanilla.

4. In a separate bowl, mix together flour, baking soda, baking powder, cinnamon, and nutmeg.

5. Gradually blend flour mixture into the banana mixture.

6. Fold in walnuts.

7. Pour into the prepared loaf pans.

8. Bake for 50 to 60 minutes in the preheated oven, or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

9. Cool in pan for 10 minutes, then turn out onto a wire rack, and cool completely.

NOTE: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/41679/banana-cranberry-bread/?ms=1&prop25=102797&prop26=Baking&prop27=2016-11-29&prop28=Feature&prop29=TextLink&me=1&did=102797

NOTE: The following recipe calls for a particular kind of potato. I think you could use any potato cut to appropriated size. I think small new red potatoes would work especially well.

BAKED PORK CHOPS WITH SAUERKRAUT

Pork chops are baked with potatoes, tomatoes and sauerkraut in this easy and delicious sheet pan dinner recipe.

Course: Dinner
Servings: 4
Calories: 509 kcal 
Author: Liz DellaCroce

Ingredients

16 Chilean Splash potatoes - The Little Potato Company halved
1 large yellow onion thinly sliced
4 pork loin chops center-cut, boneless
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
32 ounces crushed tomatoes
2 cups sauerkraut drained
1 tablespoon caraway seeds

Instructions

Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees and have a large baking dish or roasting pan ready to use.

1. Scatter the halved potatoes in a single layer on the bottom of the pan then cover with onion slices.

2. Season both sides of the pork chops evenly with salt and pepper then place on top of the potatoes and onions.

3. Pour the crushed tomatoes and sauerkraut on top of the pork, along with the caraway seeds, tossing around the potatoes and onions a bit so that they are all covered in a bit of moisture.

4. Place pan in the oven and bake for 1 hour or until pork is cooked through and potatoes are fork tender.

5. Let rest 10 minutes before serving.

Serving Size: 1 pork chop, 8 halved potatoes and 2 cups of the tomato sauerkraut mixture.

Nutrition Facts: Amount Per Serving - Calories 509 Calories - Calories from Fat 138 
% Daily Value: Total Fat 15.3g, 24% - Saturated Fat 6.3g, 32% - Trans Fat 0g - Polyunsaturated Fat 9g - Cholesterol 56mg, 19% - Sodium 2287mg, 95% - Total Carbohydrates 40.4g. 13% - Dietary Fiber 8.6g. 34% - Sugars 10g - Protein 32.7g, 65%

HTTP://THELEMONBOWL.COM/2016/11/BAKED-PORK-CHOPS-WITH-SAUERKRAUT.HTML?UTM_SOURCE=RECEIVE+UPDATES+FROM+THE+LEMON+BOWL&UTM_CAMPAIGN=D6710ED6FE-LEMON_BOWL_DAILY_+EMAIL&UTM_MEDIUM=EMAIL&UTM_TERM=0_098C0245B8-D6710ED6FE-58688965

The little gold kitty was in for a while. I am out of food so he had to be satisfied with milk in a saucer. But he got to be a bother - insisted on being on lap - or walking around computer - there is room for neither activity so he is outside. Meanwhile grey come in while I am putting gold out so a nice saucer of milk for him and so far he is being good. I will watch closely and put him back out before long. Without a litter box they tend to go anywhere.

Happy cooking and baking. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

try here - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/thomas-the-train-hat-2

and here is the first page of google search "thomas the train crocheted hat pattern" - https://www.google.com/search?q=thomas+the+train+crocheted+hat+pattern&oq=thomas+the+train+crocheted+hat+pattern&aqs=chrome..69i57.17867j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8



Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just wondering if anyone could help me find a crochet pattern for a Thomas the train hat . I've been asked to make one for a little man .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice of you to stop by to share a cuppa and some conversation dannyjack. we love having new people join in and hope you will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



dannyjack said:


> I love your sweater! I wish it was bigger for my grandchild, it's beautiful!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is wonderful bubba love - have you ever watched paw patrol? --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order.
> Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it has to leave holes and empty spaces that are going to give eventually. --- sam



Junelouise said:


> Sam..fracking had something to do with the earthquakes in New Brunswick, Canada too. I personally think sucking all the oil out of the earth causes a lot of problems!
> 
> June


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Oh, that alstroemaria (Peruvian lily) is gorgeous! I have (and prefer) the "dwarf" ones that do not grow tall or flower on long stems. I had a blue one for a season, but it didn't return when the others did. I will be selling my house and moving on in a couple of years, so I don't put the effort into my garden that I used to; however, alstroemaria is a favorite, along with daylilies.


Thank you I have 4 and they do make a good show, and they are the dwarf ones too. Will take some photos and post.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that happened to our pussy willow a couple of years ago bonnie - and it survived. the thing is huge. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a great family gathering.
> Sorry you have UTI, hope it's better soon.
> 
> I've never heard of potatoe sausages, is there meat in them too?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ev - i am so sorry you are alone. but you tried and that has to give you some solace. my mother used to say she would rather be alone than wish she was.

but just think - you have how many meals all ready in the freezer to save you time in the kitchen. lol

glad your children and grandchildren we able to visit. that always improves my mood.

just know we are here for you 24/7 - come lean on us whenever you need to. --- sam



EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The other alstroemerias


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is a new alstroemeria and the colour is different to any others I've seen.
> It's going to look lovely when it grows bigger.


Gorgeous colour Fan, I've never seen one that dark before.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a lovely idea - and will no doubt look lovely in the garden come spring. will you decorate it? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam
> Youngest son seems to be really into Christmas this year chatting on about getting a real tree again like we used to
> I got a real bargain on a beautiful fake one a few years ago and apart from putting it together bit by bit I really like it so trying to talk him into getting a poted on that will go in the hall. Then the garden


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's kind of a drastic change in temperature for you isn't it? i thought you were having our kind of weather. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It got down to -6 here . This morning it's warmed up to a balmy -2 ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes priorities change when you are a single mother - it's just not you anymore. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> They are doing well there. She actually keeps it really nice which is a nice surprise from how she was when living here. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like a lovely christmas day lunch. --- sam



nicho said:


> I have been in Europe a few times at Christmas but it was never a white Christmas, just cold. My first Christmas, a group of us went to Midnight Mass and I cried the whole time! The carols made me so homesick. I have given up on the roast dinner on Christmas Day although growing up, that is what we always had. Now I do a roast (usually pork sometimes chicken) on Christmas Eve and cold (prawns, chicken, turkey and salads and always pavlova) for lunch on Christmas Day. I love it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is funny. --- sam



KateB said:


> It's amazing how different it is when it's their own place! We helped DS#2 move into their new house and as their couch wasn't being delivered for a couple more days I remarked that at least he had his computer chair (on wheels) to sit on. "Oh no," he replied, "It might mark the floor!" ......this being the same chair he used to roll around his bedroom on *my* floor without a concern!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you feel better in the morning nicho - sending tons of healing energy your way to surround you in healing warmth. --- sam



nicho said:


> It's 9.45pm here and I am really tired as I did not have an afternoon nap today. I notice that with my being tired the random spasms in my hands (not painful but my fingers just drop of their own accord) are getting worse. Did I tell you that I was having weird symptoms when they increased my pain meds? Anyway, today they have been less obvious, but tonight I am suffering, so must get into bed. Cannot finish reading - will have to catch up tomorrow. Hugs to everyone {{{{{{everyone}}}}}} Goodnight (p44) Meant to add birthday wishes for both Daralene and Lynette. Sorry it's late but I hope you both had wonderful days and best wishes for the year ahead. Happy belated birthday x 2!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I am making fudge in my slow cooker today. Seems time-consuming but I never can make good fudge otherwise so thought I'd give this a try...500g (up to 600g is ok too) of whatever chocolate you like (the lighter the chocolate, the longer it will take to set, from what I hear), a can/tin of sweetened condensed milk (NOT evaporated), 1 T. of whatever extract you like (I didn't have enough orange to make a whole tablespoon so I tossed in a little vanilla too) and 1 T. butter. With the cover off, turn the slower cooker to HIGH and stir now and again until everything melts. Then start timing it...1 hour on HIGH and an addition hour on LOW, stirring every 15 minutes. Pour into a 8x8 or 9x9 pan, lined with wax or parchment paper and let cool. We shall see how this goes. I'm into the second hour of cooking now...smells insanely good but then again, what's not to like? Chocolate and sweetened condensed milk? Come on! LOL


Mmmmm! Let us know if it turns out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always knit me that sweater - in your free time. --- sam


darowil said:


> Julie- a pile of patterns and books were left at the community centre recently for the knitting group- I gained these two


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least no one died. sometimes i wonder if i really want to leave the house. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Saw this on news this morning. Prayers being said for victims, bystanders, family members, the perpetrator, and Ohio in general. This incident is so heartbreaking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

GATLINBURG, Tenn. — A historic wildfire continued to burn in Gatlinburg on Tuesday, destroying hundreds of homes and businesses and forcing the evacuation of thousands of residents.

About 100 homes have been damaged or destroyed by flames from spreading wildfires, state emergency officials said. More than 14,000 people were evacuated from Gatlinburg alone, with hundreds of them seeking refuge in emergency shelters.

About a half to three-fourths of an inch of "beneficial rain" fell in the Gatlinburg area overnight, National Weather Service meteorologist Sam Roberts said, which has "significantly reduced the fires" there. An additional inch of helpful rain is expected later Tuesday and early Wednesday, Roberts said.

The Sevier County Emergency Management Agency indicated that the Westgate Resorts, made up of more than 100 buildings, had been destroyed, and Black Bear Falls was believed to have lost every cabin.

The agency also said that Ober Gatlinburg had been destroyed, but the amusement park and ski resort posted on its Facebook page just after 9 a.m. ET that "our property is okay," and the Tennessee Emergency Management Agency said a video appears to show the facility is unburned.

"We are relieved to know this important Tennessee destination is still there," the state agency said in an update.


USA TODAY
Tennessee wildfires threaten resort towns of Gatlinburg, Pigeon Forge

Tennessee Emergency Management Agency reported earlier it knew of no fatalities, however, three burn victims were being treated at Vanderbilt University Medical Center. All three were listed in critical condition, said a spokesman for the hospital.

However, Hillbilly Golf, major hotels, a good portion of Regan Drive and countless other businesses and homes were some of the buildings destroyed in the blaze that had firefighters working throughout the night.

"The center of Gatlinburg looks good for now," said Newmansville Volunteer Fire Department Lt. Bobby Balding. "It's the apocalypse on both sides (of downtown)."

Gatlinburg sits on the edge of Great Smoky Mountains National Park.

Most of Arrowmont School of Arts and Crafts survived the fire. Fire did destroy two buildings at the longtime crafts campus in downtown Gatlinburg.

Thirty structures were on fire in Gatlinburg, including the Park Vista Hotel, a 16-story hotel and the Driftwood Apartment complex near the Park Vista that has "been completely inundated," said Dean Flener, spokesman for Tennessee Emergency Management Agency, in Nashville.

Initial reports from fire officials said Pi Beta Phi, an elementary school, had been destroyed. It was not.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

interesting. she certainly does lovely work. i would think knitting with wire would be very difficult. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This may be superfluous for some, - a blog I follow regularly, but I found today's offering extra special, so thought I would post the link.
> 
> https://katedaviesdesigns.com/2016/11/29/helen-robertson/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sneakers sound very good - found several recipes. i'll be there to eat - just let me know where and when. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I watched a movie" Brooklyn" about an Irish girl who immigrated to the US alone in the 50's. I enjoyed it but the poor girl was so sad at Christmas just about brought tears. I can't imagine how people did that
> Here it's always turkey for Christmas & if people have a very large group sometimes ham & cabbage rolls too. I usually do the ham & cabbage roll meal for another gathering during the season, I usually have DHs cousins in before or after depending when the cousin from Edmonton comes home.
> I've never made sneakers(a Ukrainian dish, crepes filled with cottage cheese & baked in a cream sauce) but hope to get them for the cousins supper this year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are feeling better. thanks for sharing the recipe - it sounds good. --- sam



gottastch said:


> I'm already feeling a little better this morning but still plan to take it easy. I'm going to toss something into the slow cooker (haven't decided what yet but have some chicken thighs I need to do something with).
> 
> Bubba Love - LOVE your Paw Patrol hat! I made just a beanie for my great nephew...the dalmation fire patrol dog. He likes it
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

crown royal quilts? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> No. I didn't even think about it! Darn. Wish I had. DH is going to be doing yard work. May call DD and tell to bring the stuff to make the others she needs to do. And maybe we can get the lights on the tree. And sneak in some work on those crown royal quilts too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dad used to say that God invented shoes to protect our feet so we should wear them. which we did - inside and out - unless they were wet or muddy - i can't remember getting intentionally dirty - it would not have been well received. both daughters and families take them off at the door. i do sometimes but not very often. i will take them off in the kitchen at heidi's before i to in the living room - sometimes. my dad was very Victorian - i thought everyone was raised that way. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> We don't because it was the way I was brought up in Sweden always leave clogs/ shoes at the door in a neat row
> So that's what I do here . I get some funny looks when I go visiting someone new but I think a few have started doing the same . I live near a lot of woods and streams were the boys used to play always coming home covered in mud from head to toe so even though they took off the shoes mud still got everywhere . Had a friend who didn't like that would never have let her girls get so dirty . I think mine had the better childhood


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds different - will have to try it. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> For anyone who loves Ruebens....I made turkey Reuben's last night, wow, yummy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - still think birthday superceeds blog. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Trying to go through and read more of the posts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no purl stitch when doing a garter stitch is there? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I did not listen to the tutorials- I was taken by the photos: silver wire is fairly supple, Bonnie- if it is like the wire I use for my beading.
> I'll have to go back and check that no purl garter stitch


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Fan!!! I love all your flower pics! Your garden must be a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a pretty fan - wouldn't that color make a great sweater? --- sam



Fan said:


> This is a new alstroemeria and the colour is different to any others I've seen.
> It's going to look lovely when it grows bigger.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up. 

Knitting today and watching movies after I returned from volunteer hour at school. 

Cast on for Marianna Mels all in one romper suit. 
It should turn out so cute☺

Will have lasagna heated up tonight. Jodi gave me some that age made the other night. Yummy☺

Off I go for now will check in later.????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> lovely - still think birthday superceeds blog. --- sam


Ok, I'll confess. So do I. That's why I posted here as I was lonely. DH heard about it. I told him he could have skipped the football game the day before and spent at least a few hours sipping wine with me. The blog has a deadline but he still could have skipped something else and planned for me. I know he was sick the day of,so understand that part, but if he could sit at the desk he could have sat with me. He feels awful now that I made him aware. I'm always too understanding so sometimes I ask for it. He knows now that I am priority. I told him that when he has his big birthday it will be tit for tat. We'll see after we actually celebrate, but still just an hour or two would have been nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tells me something. Since I got my phone blocker I have 33 blocked numbers and I still get about 2 a day to block. That tells you what these calls are like. So sick of them. Nice to block them but they grow exponentially. I want some peace and calm and only friends to call me. Julie called today and that was lovely. Brightened my day. And junk mail. A pile over a foot tall and just in the last few weeks, maybe even one week. I think that is too much. Think since I registered for less mail, I got more. ????????

Yay, now for the good news. Christmas shopping is almost done. The DGS's grew way too much and the large youth Ganseys I bought in Scotland will probably not fit them as they both grew like weeds since the trip. The older is now taller than DH and you can see dark hairs growing on the upper lip. The other is now same height as DH. Oh well, maybe DS can sell these beautiful sweaters on EBay. I may try one on myself. Such a shame, but now the make up presents are bought. Wish I had bought men's sizes but they were smaller when I left for Scotland. They must be having growing pains. 

Going to knit now and watch tv. I'm watching anything I can get my hands on about royalty. Also watching an archeology/anthropology series called First Peoples, so fascinating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I'll have to look for infuser, sounds interesting. Roses are lovely.
> Julie, thank you for link. Wonderful.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

somewhere i have that recipe - i'll be interested in what you think - i am terrible at making fudge. --- sam



gottastch said:


> I am making fudge in my slow cooker today. Seems time-consuming but I never can make good fudge otherwise so thought I'd give this a try...500g (up to 600g is ok too) of whatever chocolate you like (the lighter the chocolate, the longer it will take to set, from what I hear), a can/tin of sweetened condensed milk (NOT evaporated), 1 T. of whatever extract you like (I didn't have enough orange to make a whole tablespoon so I tossed in a little vanilla too) and 1 T. butter. With the cover off, turn the slower cooker to HIGH and stir now and again until everything melts. Then start timing it...1 hour on HIGH and an addition hour on LOW, stirring every 15 minutes. Pour into a 8x8 or 9x9 pan, lined with wax or parchment paper and let cool. We shall see how this goes. I'm into the second hour of cooking now...smells insanely good but then again, what's not to like? Chocolate and sweetened condensed milk? Come on! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you flo - isn't it warm year around where you live? where would you think about moving? with the high winds we get here during the summer the short ones work better here also. --- sam



flokrejci said:


> Oh, that alstroemaria (Peruvian lily) is gorgeous! I have (and prefer) the "dwarf" ones that do not grow tall or flower on long stems. I had a blue one for a season, but it didn't return when the others did. I will be selling my house and moving on in a couple of years, so I don't put the effort into my garden that I used to; however, alstroemaria is a favorite, along with daylilies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it might do you some good to just get out for a while - and i know - easier said than done. no doubt a lot of grieving going on for you - it is hard to give something up. but it might help you to be around some people even if it is at the grocery store. go yarn shopping. --- sam



EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for your encouraging words. I spend many hours alone. Some days I don't speak to another person at all, and the only voices I hear are on the television.
> 
> Daralene, love the water infuser you have, was not expecting to see anything that large. I should look into that. I drink lots of water but often forget to add my limes, lemons and/or oranges. I bet mixed frozen fruits would work wonderfully.
> 
> Ev


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cindygecko - good to hear from you again - hope to see you again real soon. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Fan!!! I love all your flower pics! Your garden must be a wonderful place to visit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> The other alstroemerias


What pretty colours yours are, Fan!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope it was a very good come to Jesus talk daralene - understand - sure - but a very big mistake on his part. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I'll confess. So do I. That's why I posted here as I was lonely. DH heard about it. I told him he could have skipped the football game the day before and spent at least a few hours sipping wine with me. The blog has a deadline but he still could have skipped something else and planned for me. I know he was sick the day of,so understand that part, but if he could sit at the desk he could have sat with me. He feels awful now that I made him aware. I'm always too understanding so sometimes I ask for it. He knows now that I am priority. I told him that when he has his big birthday it will be tit for tat. We'll see after we actually celebrate, but still just an hour or two would have been nice.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I caught up with last week's party, and moved over to the new one. Having just reached page 11, there seems no realistic chance of properly catching up this evening. In fact, I shouldn't be doing this at all. The yarn for my grandson's Christmas present shark tail finally arrived today (a bit of a saga, which I will save for another time), so I have been frantically trying to make progress with that. I really thought I deserved a break! 

Sonja, a while back I was having problems with my iPad which sound somewhat like yours - it was shutting down spontaneously, right in the middle of whatever I was doing. I found a suggestion in a manual to, I think 'restore settings '. It did say that this was a last resort, and risked losing data, but nothing else had worked, so I went for it. It worked a treat, and I have had no further problems. All I lost were a few stored passwords. I will look for the details of what I did tomorrow. It cost me nothing and fixed the problem.

As well as starting the shark tail, I made my Christmas puddings today. To be strictly accurate, I made them yesterday, left them to mature a bit over night, and cooked them today, which involved steaming them for 6 hours. At least the house smells nice and fruity and spicy! I had planned to make them with the grandchildren at half term, back in October, but other things got in the way. Next option was last Sunday, 'Stir up Sunday', the traditional date, but I thought that yesterday was close enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> interesting. she certainly does lovely work. i would think knitting with wire would be very difficult. --- sam


Silver wire is more malleable in my experience, and it looks like she uses quite fine wire.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish i was close enough to come sit and knit. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Tells me something. Since I got my phone blocker I have 33 blocked numbers and I still get about 2 a day to block. That tells you what these calls are like. So sick of them. Nice to block them but they grow exponentially. I want some peace and calm and only friends to call me. Julie called today and that was lovely. Brightened my day. And junk mail. A pile over a foot tall and just in the last few weeks, maybe even one week. I think that is too much. Think since I registered for less mail, I got more. ????????
> 
> Yay, now for the good news. Christmas shopping is almost done. The DGS's grew way too much and the large youth Ganseys I bought in Scotland will probably not fit them as they both grew like weeds since the trip. The older is now taller than DH and you can see dark hairs growing on the upper lip. The other is now same height as DH. Oh well, maybe DS can sell these beautiful sweaters on EBay. I may try one on myself. Such a shame, but now the make up presents are bought. Wish I had bought men's sizes but they were smaller when I left for Scotland. They must be having growing pains.
> 
> Going to knit now and watch tv. I'm watching anything I can get my hands on about royalty. Also watching an archeology/anthropology series called First Peoples, so fascinating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is no purl stitch when doing a garter stitch is there? --- sam


Depends if your work is straight or circular, so far as I'm aware.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to be careful with restore - you can restore to an earlier date which might help the problem. but if you do a complete restore it will wipe everything out and it will be like brand new with nothing on it except the operating system. i'm glad it fixed your problem. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I caught up with last week's party, and moved over to the new one. Having just reached page 11, there seems no realistic chance of properly catching up this evening. In fact, I shouldn't be doing this at all. The yarn for my grandson's Christmas present shark tail finally arrived today (a bit of a saga, which I will save for another time), so I have been frantically trying to make progress with that. I really thought I deserved a break!
> 
> Sonja, a while back I was having problems with my iPad which sound somewhat like yours - it was shutting down spontaneously, right in the middle of whatever I was doing. I found a suggestion in a manual to, I think 'restore settings '. It did say that this was a last resort, and risked losing data, but nothing else had worked, so I went for it. It worked a treat, and I have had no further problems. All I lost were a few stored passwords. I will look for the details of what I did tomorrow. It cost me nothing and fixed the problem.
> 
> As well as starting the shark tail, I made my Christmas puddings today. To be strictly accurate, I made them yesterday, left them to mature a bit over night, and cooked them today, which involved steaming them for 6 hours. At least the house smells nice and fruity and spicy! I had planned to make them with the grandchildren at half term, back in October, but other things got in the way. Next option was last Sunday, 'Stir up Sunday', the traditional date, but I thought that yesterday was close enough!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some of you were talking about wanting a new hand mixer - check this out. --- sam

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GWUNU54/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00GWUNU54&linkCode=as2&tag=chicory08-20&linkId=98e0474571df1401c48a895e54827492


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> you need to be careful with restore - you can restore to an earlier date which might help the problem. but if you do a complete restore it will wipe everything out and it will be like brand new with nothing on it except the operating system. i'm glad it fixed your problem. --- sam


I need to check what it actually was that I did, Sam. The instructions I was following certainly warned that it could wipe out things that I wanted to keep, but nothing like that actually happened. I have used the process you mention that just leaves the operating system, when I passed my old iPad to someone else, but the fix I used on this one was nowhere near as drastic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good. glad it did the fix for you. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I need to check what it actually was that I did, Sam. The instructions I was following certainly warned that it could wipe out things that I wanted to keep, but nothing like that actually happened. I have used the process you mention that just leaves the operating system, when I passed my old iPad to someone else, but the fix I used on this one was nowhere near as drastic.


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

thewren said:


> cindygecko - good to hear from you again - hope to see you again real soon. --- sam


Thank you! I am trying to figure out what to knit next! But housework and the like keeps getting in the way.

I am really enjoying the tea party


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Cindygecko, and Julie.
I think you're right on re the dark coloured flower Sam, it's a fabulous deep magenta and I love those kind of colours.
My garden is a good stress buster in times of sadness, which this month has thrown at us all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think we are close to the same latitude.google says you are 53.9 & we are 53.6


Just checked and we are 55.7.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do people wear shoes in the house there?
> I know the South Africans are used to wearing shoes in the house.
> Here shoes are almost always left at the door, even in public buildings- library, hospital, nursing home- (at least in small towns)except when it's dry in summer.


Some people do remove their shoes when they enter their home, but personally I don't although I usually put on my slippers soon after I'm in. I've never heard of taking your shoes off in libraries, hospitals, etc over here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a nice project if you would like to play around with fair isle knitting. --- sam

Fun with Fair Isle Lavender Sachets --- http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55940220&media=BE161129&eid=6FC6EBED5C1FDA38C685A9D6D0D46743D3E10C97202F4F116B3326A3D8C374B6&elink=1--FairIsleSachets&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE161129&utm_content=1--FairIsleSachets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are so glad you do - we love seeing you every time you drop in. --- sam



cindygecko said:


> Thank you! I am trying to figure out what to knit next! But housework and the like keeps getting in the way.
> 
> I am really enjoying the tea party


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Depends if your work is straight or circular, so far as I'm aware.


Sam, The tutorial was "no purl garter stitch in the round"


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, beautiful flowers, wish I could grow them here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wish i was close enough to come sit and knit. --- sam


That is if I ever get off the computer. DH called and I had to send him some files in an email, so lo and behold, guess what that turned into......Saw my email and all the things for sale at the online Yarn stores. I ordered a HiyaHiya limited edition 5" sharps set, size 2 - 15. I'm so excited. They aren't even on sale. I think I am going to have to get a job after all the things I bought for myself. I'm usually so frugal. I remember when I joined KP I thought I would never have my own set of interchangeable needles and here I am treating myself to another set. I now have the ones I got at the LYS in Defiance at KAP and what lovely wooden set of needles that was. Then I got Karbonz, and now HiyaHiya. I feel like a real KP member now. I now have WIP's coming out my ears, a Stash, which I never saw the point of having, but there it is, a real stash. I just have to learn to go to the stash before buying yarn. How do you ever do that. Seems like I always have some special color in mind. What are your tips for that...do you forget special colors and just find what will work in that little hidden treasure chest of yarn? Patterns on top of patterns from all the sites and inspiration on here. Now I'm doing all the things I said I would never do. I liked working on one project at a time and just purchasing the yarn for that project. I still like that but as you can see, I have learned from my KP friends. I'm so excited to get these new needles. Hope I can figure out how to use them as someone said they don't come with instructions. There will be someone on here or KP that can help, so I won't worry. I wish I could buy you a set too Sam, but at least you are always welcome to come here and knit with me and you can share mine. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do let us know how it turns out....I've copied your recipe and will await your verdict before trying! ????


gottastch said:


> I am making fudge in my slow cooker today. Seems time-consuming but I never can make good fudge otherwise so thought I'd give this a try...500g (up to 600g is ok too) of whatever chocolate you like (the lighter the chocolate, the longer it will take to set, from what I hear), a can/tin of sweetened condensed milk (NOT evaporated), 1 T. of whatever extract you like (I didn't have enough orange to make a whole tablespoon so I tossed in a little vanilla too) and 1 T. butter. With the cover off, turn the slower cooker to HIGH and stir now and again until everything melts. Then start timing it...1 hour on HIGH and an addition hour on LOW, stirring every 15 minutes. Pour into a 8x8 or 9x9 pan, lined with wax or parchment paper and let cool. We shall see how this goes. I'm into the second hour of cooking now...smells insanely good but then again, what's not to like? Chocolate and sweetened condensed milk? Come on! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I'll confess. So do I. That's why I posted here as I was lonely. DH heard about it. I told him he could have skipped the football game the day before and spent at least a few hours sipping wine with me. The blog has a deadline but he still could have skipped something else and planned for me. I know he was sick the day of,so understand that part, but if he could sit at the desk he could have sat with me. He feels awful now that I made him aware. I'm always too understanding so sometimes I ask for it. He knows now that I am priority. I told him that when he has his big birthday it will be tit for tat. We'll see after we actually celebrate, but still just an hour or two would have been nice.


Men !!!
Why do they have to be told or practically hit over the head before they understand


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ev where in AL are you? Is there an LYS there or close by? I hope you can find some other knitters/crocheters to joins at times and form some friendships. Maybe even check with the library if there is one.


EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for your encouraging words. I spend many hours alone. Some days I don't speak to another person at all, and the only voices I hear are on the television.
> 
> Daralene, love the water infuser you have, was not expecting to see anything that large. I should look into that. I drink lots of water but often forget to add my limes, lemons and/or oranges. I bet mixed frozen fruits would work wonderfully.
> 
> Ev


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Men !!!
> Why do they have to be told or practically hit over the head before they understand


Yes, it is sad that it seems to have to reach that point before they really take notice. And another thing, in addition the blog he was doing is 8 pages. I told him blogs aren't normally that long. It is an International Blog, so he will let them tell him if it is too long. I had to laugh as the professor comes out in him. If you ask him a question, be prepared to learn the history of it, the technical aspects, and the future, along with any related facts. You'd better have a chair nearby in case you get tired. Oh dear, if any of you ever see him in person, please don't know I told you! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are worried that the stumps burning underground will be fueled by the winds again tonight too Sam. This is really a terrible fire and the winds are near hurricane level. I am glad to report though that the fire in North Georgia is now 87% contained. Hopefully the rain today and tomorrow will help the north GA area.


thewren said:


> GATLINBURG, Tenn. - A historic wildfire continued to burn in Gatlinburg on Tuesday, destroying hundreds of homes and businesses and forcing the evacuation of thousands of residents.
> 
> About 100 homes have been damaged or destroyed by flames from spreading wildfires, state emergency officials said. More than 14,000 people were evacuated from Gatlinburg alone, with hundreds of them seeking refuge in emergency shelters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is good. glad it did the fix for you. --- sam


My old heap of junk is working much better and I have Joyce to thank for that. She suggested it could be the battery or memory getting full up . So I've spent the last couple of days having a good clear out , it was more time consuming than house work but it seems to have done the trick . Touch wood it's behaving wonderfully and I haven't finished clearing everything out yet so maybe it will pick up more speed


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My old heap of junk is working much better and I have Joyce to thank for that. She suggested it could be the battery or memory getting full up . So I've spent the last couple of days having a good clear out , it was more time consuming than house work but it seems to have done the trick . Touch wood it's behaving wonderfully and I haven't finished clearing everything out yet so maybe it will pick up more speed


I did a reset and mine is still acting funny. Guess I will have to make an appointment and take it in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on getting the HiyaHiya needles Daralene! Where did you order them from? I am a sucker for new needles....always in search for the perfect interchangeable set....like they would magically make me knit better and faster! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For any who may have missed it, says this former blonde! (from mjs)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-435666-1.html


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I am making fudge in my slow cooker today. Seems time-consuming but I never can make good fudge otherwise so thought I'd give this a try...500g (up to 600g is ok too) of whatever chocolate you like (the lighter the chocolate, the longer it will take to set, from what I hear), a can/tin of sweetened condensed milk (NOT evaporated), 1 T. of whatever extract you like (I didn't have enough orange to make a whole tablespoon so I tossed in a little vanilla too) and 1 T. butter. With the cover off, turn the slower cooker to HIGH and stir now and again until everything melts. Then start timing it...1 hour on HIGH and an addition hour on LOW, stirring every 15 minutes. Pour into a 8x8 or 9x9 pan, lined with wax or parchment paper and let cool. We shall see how this goes. I'm into the second hour of cooking now...smells insanely good but then again, what's not to like? Chocolate and sweetened condensed milk? Come on! LOL


I did not see this recipe, I did not see this recipe, oh heck, who am I kidding I have to try it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for pic and description of infuser. I'm not much of a shopper, but will be doing some in Napa at Xmas time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I did not see this recipe, I did not see this recipe, oh heck, who am I kidding I have to try it!


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some people do remove their shoes when they enter their home, but personally I don't although I usually put on my slippers soon after I'm in. I've never heard of taking your shoes off in libraries, hospitals, etc over here.


Grew up in South Dakota on a farm. Farm folks don't take their regular shoes off in the house, esp. in the winter as even with the kitchen stove and living room stove, the floors are still very cold. However, overshoes were left out in the front porches or on a special mat for them in the kitchen, but overshoes go over regular shoes, so shoes were still worn. We were cautioned as children to always wear shoes for there were always worms (hook worms come in through the soles of feet) nails, pieces of glass and along the lake shore, broken and non-broken fish hooks, leeches, etc. It just was not safe not to wear shoes. Guess that stuck with me all my life. I do not go barefoot even in my house except when stepping in and out of the shower. I would think that where one grew up, the mores and folkways as well as real or perceived dangers had much influence on whether shoes are worn or not.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is if I ever get off the computer. DH called and I had to send him some files in an email, so lo and behold, guess what that turned into......Saw my email and all the things for sale at the online Yarn stores. I ordered a HiyaHiya limited edition 5" sharps set, size 2 - 15. I'm so excited. They aren't even on sale. I think I am going to have to get a job after all the things I bought for myself. I'm usually so frugal. I remember when I joined KP I thought I would never have my own set of interchangeable needles and here I am treating myself to another set. I now have the ones I got at the LYS in Defiance at KAP and what lovely wooden set of needles that was. Then I got Karbonz, and now HiyaHiya. I feel like a real KP member now. I now have WIP's coming out my ears, a Stash, which I never saw the point of having, but there it is, a real stash. I just have to learn to go to the stash before buying yarn. How do you ever do that. Seems like I always have some special color in mind. What are your tips for that...do you forget special colors and just find what will work in that little hidden treasure chest of yarn? Patterns on top of patterns from all the sites and inspiration on here. Now I'm doing all the things I said I would never do. I liked working on one project at a time and just purchasing the yarn for that project. I still like that but as you can see, I have learned from my KP friends. I'm so excited to get these new needles. Hope I can figure out how to use them as someone said they don't come with instructions. There will be someone on here or KP that can help, so I won't worry. I wish I could buy you a set too Sam, but at least you are always welcome to come here and knit with me and you can share mine. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Wonderful! To quote Charlie Brown, "Life is too short not to live it up a little."


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

thewren said:


> that is wonderful bubba love - have you ever watched paw patrol? --- sam


HI Sam : I haven't watched paw patrol had to look up the character . There is a cute Dalmatian who is a fire dog I might try sometime . I'm making two ninja turtle hats right now for the ladies twins. Than the Thomas train for her baby.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got up at silly o'clock this morning and spent large portion of the day at the embroidery machine only to have the stitch out mess up about 1/2 way through....grrrrrrr. No way to have know it was going to happen before starting it either. Anyway, decided to just back away before I got upset and will give it a go tomorrow. Did figure out what had caused the snafu though. Any-hoo I am very tired again tonight. Will head to bed early again. TTYL


----------



## flokrejci (Sep 24, 2015)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you flo - isn't it warm year around where you live? where would you think about moving? with the high winds we get here during the summer the short ones work better here also. --- sam


Oh, I will stay in southern California, maybe even in the San Fernando Valley. And yes, we have pretty mild winters here, but they tend to feature lots of high wind. But I'm well on my way to 86, as well as a widow, and I can clearly see that a four-bedroom house and big yard are too much for me to manage much longer. Left to myself, I also tend not to eat very well, and since I'm type 2 diabetic, I need something better. I'm looking for a retirement complex, preferably one with two-bedroom apartments, lots of activities, and a central kitchen/restaurant. I've visited some lovely ones but have not yet found one that beckons to me. That's okay; it will take me a year or two to clear out this place anyway. I'm the eldest child of the eldest child of an old New England family (my maiden name is Fisher, and the Fishers came to Massachusetts Bay Colony in the 1630's), and I've become "responsible" for many of the family memorabilia--lots of decisions ahead. My husband was also of pack-rat heritage so left me to deal with not only his own *stuff* but his parents', thus I have plenty to deal with to keep me here a while. In other words, I can take my time finding the right place because I won't be ready to move on for a while! I have centenarian genes, so I think I have plenty of time, but one can never be too sure! As I think I said earlier, I'm still a Girl Scout, so I'm just being careful to Be Prepared...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ev where in AL are you? Is there an LYS there or close by? I hope you can find some other knitters/crocheters to joins at times and form some friendships. Maybe even check with the library if there is one.


That's a good idea or perhaps a church group you could join. If it's like here, they are always looking for people to volunteer & I find it more like a social event than actual work


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They are worried that the stumps burning underground will be fueled by the winds again tonight too Sam. This is really a terrible fire and the winds are near hurricane level. I am glad to report though that the fire in North Georgia is now 87% contained. Hopefully the rain today and tomorrow will help the north GA area.


So terrible! I was just complaining to DH, we were watching CNN & they were more concerned with what Donald Trump was doing for supper & no mention of the fires???????????? but they finally had a small story on it! I hope all are under control soon & they catch the arsonists


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Grew up in South Dakota on a farm. Farm folks don't take their regular shoes off in the house, esp. in the winter as even with the kitchen stove and living room stove, the floors are still very cold. However, overshoes were left out in the front porches or on a special mat for them in the kitchen, but overshoes go over regular shoes, so shoes were still worn. We were cautioned as children to always wear shoes for there were always worms (hook worms come in through the soles of feet) nails, pieces of glass and along the lake shore, broken and non-broken fish hooks, leeches, etc. It just was not safe not to wear shoes. Guess that stuck with me all my life. I do not go barefoot even in my house except when stepping in and out of the shower. I would think that where one grew up, the mores and folkways as well as real or perceived dangers had much influence on whether shoes are worn or not.


I grew up on a farm, but barefoot most if the time I'm in the house..we wore shoes and overshoes all the time on the farm and like the freedom to go without now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Grew up in South Dakota on a farm. Farm folks don't take their regular shoes off in the house, esp. in the winter as even with the kitchen stove and living room stove, the floors are still very cold. However, overshoes were left out in the front porches or on a special mat for them in the kitchen, but overshoes go over regular shoes, so shoes were still worn. We were cautioned as children to always wear shoes for there were always worms (hook worms come in through the soles of feet) nails, pieces of glass and along the lake shore, broken and non-broken fish hooks, leeches, etc. It just was not safe not to wear shoes. Guess that stuck with me all my life. I do not go barefoot even in my house except when stepping in and out of the shower. I would think that where one grew up, the mores and folkways as well as real or perceived dangers had much influence on whether shoes are worn or not.


No hook worms here, thank goodness. I do alot of my gardening barefoot but certainly wear shoes when I'm out around the farm. I go barefoot in the house except when it's cold in winter, as a child in the cold old houses, slippers or socks were a must but now most houses are warmer so not such a problem.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Oh, I will stay in southern California, maybe even in the San Fernando Valley. And yes, we have pretty mild winters here, but they tend to feature lots of high wind. But I'm well on my way to 86, as well as a widow, and I can clearly see that a four-bedroom house and big yard are too much for me to manage much longer. Left to myself, I also tend not to eat very well, and since I'm type 2 diabetic, I need something better. I'm looking for a retirement complex, preferably one with two-bedroom apartments, lots of activities, and a central kitchen/restaurant. I've visited some lovely ones but have not yet found one that beckons to me. That's okay; it will take me a year or two to clear out this place anyway. I'm the eldest child of the eldest child of an old New England family (my maiden name is Fisher, and the Fishers came to Massachusetts Bay Colony in the 1630's), and I've become "responsible" for many of the family memorabilia--lots of decisions ahead. My husband was also of pack-rat heritage so left me to deal with not only his own *stuff* but his parents', thus I have plenty to deal with to keep me here a while. In other words, I can take my time finding the right place because I won't be ready to move on for a while! I have centenarian genes, so I think I have plenty of time, but one can never be too sure! As I think I said earlier, I'm still a Girl Scout, so I'm just being careful to Be Prepared...


It sounds like you have quite a job ahead of you. I hope some of your family live close enough to give you a hand. There must be some interesting family photos & things that the rest of the family wouldn't want to be lost.
I hope you find a place that will suit you well. Do your kids live close to you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is if I ever get off the computer. DH called and I had to send him some files in an email, so lo and behold, guess what that turned into......Saw my email and all the things for sale at the online Yarn stores. I ordered a HiyaHiya limited edition 5" sharps set, size 2 - 15. I'm so excited. They aren't even on sale. I think I am going to have to get a job after all the things I bought for myself. I'm usually so frugal. I remember when I joined KP I thought I would never have my own set of interchangeable needles and here I am treating myself to another set. I now have the ones I got at the LYS in Defiance at KAP and what lovely wooden set of needles that was. Then I got Karbonz, and now HiyaHiya. I feel like a real KP member now. I now have WIP's coming out my ears, a Stash, which I never saw the point of having, but there it is, a real stash. I just have to learn to go to the stash before buying yarn. How do you ever do that. Seems like I always have some special color in mind. What are your tips for that...do you forget special colors and just find what will work in that little hidden treasure chest of yarn? Patterns on top of patterns from all the sites and inspiration on here. Now I'm doing all the things I said I would never do. I liked working on one project at a time and just purchasing the yarn for that project. I still like that but as you can see, I have learned from my KP friends. I'm so excited to get these new needles. Hope I can figure out how to use them as someone said they don't come with instructions. There will be someone on here or KP that can help, so I won't worry. I wish I could buy you a set too Sam, but at least you are always welcome to come here and knit with me and you can share mine. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I bought a set of cubics interchangeables a couple of years ago, until then I just had inexpensive ones, I love them. Since then I bought Nova Platina Cubic DPNs for doing socks, they ar nice & sharp, make knitting a pleasure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I forgot to comment on your beautiful roses & your interesting water container, very attractive & very good for you I'm sure.

They finally got our bowling alley operational again so we had bowling for the first time this afternoon. I'm still no good at it but always enjoy visiting with everyone????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone! Have my Gateway back, yay! Now to get caught up, it's moving so much faster, she said I had a lot of junk on here. 
Happy late birthday to the birthday girls, horrible about the OSU incident, I hope and pray that everyone will be fine. The fires burning everywhere are awful, I hope that they are able to get them all under control, preferably out completely, and find any arsonists that started any of them. 
It is cold out here, woke up to a light snow on the ground, I'm ready for spring, I could gladly just go visit Julie for the duration of our winter. lol
Well, off to get caught up, I'm only on page 48. 
Oh and thank you for the comments on the shawl, it's coming along fairly fast, I'll post another picture later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. Don't think that I've been called a blessing by such dear friends before. Y'all are very generous and kind-hearted people. Blessings to each of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are a blessing to so many, Joy, your family, the community, which doesn't know what it's missing in not being more accepting of outsiders, the Elm family, and all of us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to play catch up tonight. I helped Matthew bundle his cards to sell at the art institute this weekend for their holiday sale. I want to go either Friday or Saturday. I had dinner with the boys and checked out the fires near Gatlinburg. It is so sad. 

On a better note Matthew is making progress on the current drawing. He also found tonight's clouds interesting so I will try to share this with you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kaye Jo, if I weren't so tired from a long but calm and productive day at Elm and home, I might be blushing from the extremely complimentary words you've just posted. Thank you for them. But it is what it is here in this quite inter-related and small community. Too many generations of just a few families who are set in their perceptions of ''how we've *always* done it'' to even consider moving out of their limited comfort zones. Which is probably why God gave me all of you at this lovely tea table.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh Gwen, believe me, I understand when embroidery machines get a mind of its own. frustrating


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> 
> Here it is all finished. Lilac blossom baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size.
> 
> See you tomorrow ????


That's pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! We survived another Thanksgiving  My sis-in-law did a fantastic job with the food and, as always, there was WAY too much. She sent the turkey carcass with some meat home with me and I made a bunch of turkey stock/broth in my pressure cooker. I'm not sure what to call it - I think stock is made from the bones and broth is made from the meat. Since this is a little of both would it be "brock" or "stroth?" In any case, it will be gooooood. I have it all packaged up awaiting some future date with my soup kettle
> 
> Dear husband's laptop finally bit the dust tonight. It is 12 years old so it is time he gets a different one. He doesn't keep anything on it but likes to take it when we go places to keep up on email and to keep track of all the fantasy football stats. I have no time for even trying to figure out that stuff. He really seems to enjoy it so I guess that is worth something.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you have a UTI, I hope it's gone soon. 
I bet you are having great fun with Tate. 
I'm glad that the hail wasn't any larger, but I agree, probably very shocking in November.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My latest project finished three more to go for this persons order.
> Paw patrol Chase I think is the name


That's so cute!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


I'm so sorry that things didn't work out and that you are feeling alone. It is good though that you have been able to spend good time with the grandkids.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> That's a beautiful rose! I remember blackberry nip but fortunately it was not the drink of my choice, but many of my friends may well say that they wish they had not indulged! But it was cheap, yeah cheap and nasty.


LOL! Like Boons Farm wine. lol Cheap and easy to get drunk on. lol
How are you feeling, I hope no more pain.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:10 pm and I am beat. Off to bed for me. I have a Dr appointment at 10:30am and I have to meet a lady tomorrow sometime to get an item I bought from her on the local buy and sell site. 
Also I need groceries and Gage and I are having Jodi and the girls here for pizza and a movie tomorrow night. 

So I need to get to bed and get some sleep. ????

See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a message from a public school in australia. --- sam --- i think all teachers will agree - we have wanted to say this many times. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=23359


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, The tutorial was "no purl garter stitch in the round"


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not read right through, but there are two birthdays I wanted to mention today,
> 
> *Cashmeregma (Daralene) and kiwifrau (Lynnette)*
> 
> have their special day - hope it is a great one!


Happy belated birthday to both of you. Haven't been able to keep up this week. Hope you both had a great day.

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love the Architexture pattern and have been tempted to get it. It looks really nice KayeJo and I love the color.


It's a fairly easy pattern, just have to pay attention to where I am. I'm up to the bias garter stitch section.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol, the Christmas tree box.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> crown royal quilts? --- sam


The quilts are made from the purple bags the Crown Royal comes in inside the box.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's amazing how different it is when it's their own place! We helped DS#2 move into their new house and as their couch wasn't being delivered for a couple more days I remarked that at least he had his computer chair (on wheels) to sit on. "Oh no," he replied, "It might mark the floor!" ......this being the same chair he used to roll around his bedroom on *my* floor without a concern!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looking great Kate Jo glad you had insurance to cover most of the cost of your glasses


Thank you, it's progressing. 
I am too, it really helps, now if only dental and health insurance were as great a bargain.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is so lovely Mary...Matthew' drawing, the story behind it and Diana's words...tissues indeed! Thank you for sharing with us. Great job, Matthew!


That's what I had intended to comment on, I agree, it was a very touching blog post, thank you very much for sharing it. 
Definitely great job Matthew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible news about the Brazilian soccer team. What mass devastation. Prayers for the survivors and all family.


I heard about that while at coffee with the knitters today, so sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you deserve every bit of it and more daralene. good for you. and i would love to come and sit and knit with you. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> That is if I ever get off the computer. DH called and I had to send him some files in an email, so lo and behold, guess what that turned into......Saw my email and all the things for sale at the online Yarn stores. I ordered a HiyaHiya limited edition 5" sharps set, size 2 - 15. I'm so excited. They aren't even on sale. I think I am going to have to get a job after all the things I bought for myself. I'm usually so frugal. I remember when I joined KP I thought I would never have my own set of interchangeable needles and here I am treating myself to another set. I now have the ones I got at the LYS in Defiance at KAP and what lovely wooden set of needles that was. Then I got Karbonz, and now HiyaHiya. I feel like a real KP member now. I now have WIP's coming out my ears, a Stash, which I never saw the point of having, but there it is, a real stash. I just have to learn to go to the stash before buying yarn. How do you ever do that. Seems like I always have some special color in mind. What are your tips for that...do you forget special colors and just find what will work in that little hidden treasure chest of yarn? Patterns on top of patterns from all the sites and inspiration on here. Now I'm doing all the things I said I would never do. I liked working on one project at a time and just purchasing the yarn for that project. I still like that but as you can see, I have learned from my KP friends. I'm so excited to get these new needles. Hope I can figure out how to use them as someone said they don't come with instructions. There will be someone on here or KP that can help, so I won't worry. I wish I could buy you a set too Sam, but at least you are always welcome to come here and knit with me and you can share mine. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

because they are too much into themselves most of the time. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Men !!!
> Why do they have to be told or practically hit over the head before they understand


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad - the entire city could be leveled. the person who set it should be put on a spit and turned over a slow fire. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> They are worried that the stumps burning underground will be fueled by the winds again tonight too Sam. This is really a terrible fire and the winds are near hurricane level. I am glad to report though that the fire in North Georgia is now 87% contained. Hopefully the rain today and tomorrow will help the north GA area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is so sad - the entire city could be leveled. the person who set it should be put on a spit and turned over a slow fire. --- sam


So true!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you are done you will want to empty your trash completely. also you need to empty and delete all temporary files. if you go to control panel - click on internet options - scroll down to where it says browsing history - click on delete - it will bring up a pull down menu - make sure you have all blocks checked - go to the bottom and click on delete. then go the to front of the computer - can remember what page they call that (is it called the desktop?) - but it has all you icons on it - click on the icon - a list should come up - click on the first one - it will turn blue - scrol to the bottom and holding down the dtrl key click on the piece of trash listed. everything should turn blue. hit you delete button and your trash will disppear. together that will elimiate a lot and should help speed things up. of course i am using microsoft - but i am sure apple has something just like that. --- sam --- you know - if you want to delete a lot of email at one time click on the first one - go to the last one and hold down the ctrl key and click on the last one - they should all turn blue - click the delete icon or the delete key on your keyboard. just a fyi. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My old heap of junk is working much better and I have Joyce to thank for that. She suggested it could be the battery or memory getting full up . So I've spent the last couple of days having a good clear out , it was more time consuming than house work but it seems to have done the trick . Touch wood it's behaving wonderfully and I haven't finished clearing everything out yet so maybe it will pick up more speed


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my - that will be a lot to go through. just don't overtire yourself. --- sam



flokrejci said:


> Oh, I will stay in southern California, maybe even in the San Fernando Valley. And yes, we have pretty mild winters here, but they tend to feature lots of high wind. But I'm well on my way to 86, as well as a widow, and I can clearly see that a four-bedroom house and big yard are too much for me to manage much longer. Left to myself, I also tend not to eat very well, and since I'm type 2 diabetic, I need something better. I'm looking for a retirement complex, preferably one with two-bedroom apartments, lots of activities, and a central kitchen/restaurant. I've visited some lovely ones but have not yet found one that beckons to me. That's okay; it will take me a year or two to clear out this place anyway. I'm the eldest child of the eldest child of an old New England family (my maiden name is Fisher, and the Fishers came to Massachusetts Bay Colony in the 1630's), and I've become "responsible" for many of the family memorabilia--lots of decisions ahead. My husband was also of pack-rat heritage so left me to deal with not only his own *stuff* but his parents', thus I have plenty to deal with to keep me here a while. In other words, I can take my time finding the right place because I won't be ready to move on for a while! I have centenarian genes, so I think I have plenty of time, but one can never be too sure! As I think I said earlier, I'm still a Girl Scout, so I'm just being careful to Be Prepared...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've spent the evenings getting getting my Christmas letter done to send with my family card, I hate getting cards from the family with no news so always do one saying what the family has been up to over the past year as many of my cousins I only contact once/year.
I've got most of my cards ready for the mail, just need to add the letter & photos to some. I sent my photos to DIL, she will forward them to Walmart so I can pick them up on Friday when I go
I'm off to Lloydminster with 3 friends on Friday, we have tickets to The Huron Carol - a Christmas program by Tom Jackson, all the profits go to the local food bank. Tom Jackson, for those who don't know is a Canadian aboriginal singer/actor . I think he had a tough life when he was young & now gives back by giving these concerts every year. I went a couple of years ago & it was great. He does concerts all across Canada, any Canadians who have a show nearby, it's really worth attending.
The Huron Carole is supposed to be Canada's oldest Christmas song.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would have trouble keeping the stitches on metal needles - i have enough trouble as tami can testify. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought a set of cubics interchangeables a couple of years ago, until then I just had inexpensive ones, I love them. Since then I bought Nova Platina Cubic DPNs for doing socks, they ar nice & sharp, make knitting a pleasure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the drawing is really looking great matthew. great pictures of the sky. looks like it could snow. --- sam



pacer said:


> No time to play catch up tonight. I helped Matthew bundle his cards to sell at the art institute this weekend for their holiday sale. I want to go either Friday or Saturday. I had dinner with the boys and checked out the fires near Gatlinburg. It is so sad.
> 
> On a better note Matthew is making progress on the current drawing. He also found tonight's clouds interesting so I will try to share this with you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey kathy - where are you? hope all is well and that you are safe and warm and getting lots of work. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Happy belated birthday to both of you. Haven't been able to keep up this week. Hope you both had a great day.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute kaye. i suppose they think you can't see them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Lol, the Christmas tree box.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ev where in AL are you? Is there an LYS there or close by? I hope you can find some other knitters/crocheters to joins at times and form some friendships. Maybe even check with the library if there is one.


Hi Gwen,

I am in Florence. Home of the University of Northern Alabama. There was a wonderful little LYS in town before I moved to Arizona but it has changed to a fabric store. I have been told there is a group that meets at the library on Thursdays but I have yet to check it out, even though it isn't too far from me. 
I have no transportation other then "shoe leather express" so that can be an issue at times. 
I have met some very nice ppl at the laundromat. One lovely girl from China has said she would like to have me teach her some crochet but we have yet to get together.
I am not completely devoid of human contact but many days are a trial of getting out and about.

Ev


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want a bag. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> The quilts are made from the purple bags the Crown Royal comes in inside the box.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

What an interesting day here. I woke up after only about 4 hours of sleep. Not that unusual but within a few hours a migraine hit. Now, I usually have a little warning but not today. I sat wondering what the deal was. Then early this afternoon my power went off. I called the power company and they assured me it would only be off for a little while as they were doing some repairs. OK. So I decide to go lay down. Cool, dark room---perfect for helping alleviate the head pain. Woke up about 4 hours later to rain. Not bad in and of itself. Then my DD calls and asks if I have heard the weather. No. I turn on the TV and find out we are under tornado watch. There is also a warning about 5-10 miles south of me with people urged to take shelter. Ah-ha , that explains the migraine.
So now, another 4 hours later, the rain is still falling but the worst of the weather has moved north and east. My hope is that areas of Tennessee will get some much needed rain---without the tornadoes!

I hope you all are doing well tonight/today.
Ev


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you all for the kind words. Don't think that I've been called a blessing by such dear friends before. Y'all are very generous and kind-hearted people. Blessings to each of you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy you are a blessing to many. God bless for all you do.

Denise


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did I say Maya and I had lovely 45 min. walk today? Went to sangha tonight. This afternoon went to Marshalls. My fav jeans are getting ragged even in thighs a tad threadbare. Breaks my heart, bought 2 pair new jeans.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> 
> Here it is all finished. Lilac blossom baby cardigan jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry 0-3 mth size.
> 
> See you tomorrow ????


The little cardigan is gorgeous. Like you Mel, I am a big fan of Marianna Mel's patterns.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was very touching - beautiful voice. thanks for sharing bonnie. really enjoyed it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've spent the evenings getting getting my Christmas letter done to send with my family card, I hate getting cards from the family with no news so always do one saying what the family has been up to over the past year as many of my cousins I only contact once/year.
> I've got most of my cards ready for the mail, just need to add the letter & photos to some. I sent my photos to DIL, she will forward them to Walmart so I can pick them up on Friday when I go
> I'm off to Lloydminster with 3 friends on Friday, we have tickets to The Huron Carol - a Christmas program by Tom Jackson, all the profits go to the local food bank. Tom Jackson, for those who don't know is a Canadian aboriginal singer/actor . I think he had a tough life when he was young & now gives back by giving these concerts every year. I went a couple of years ago & it was great. He does concerts all across Canada, any Canadians who have a show nearby, it's really worth attending.
> The Huron Carole is supposed to be Canada's oldest Christmas song.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nothing says you can't keep them. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Did I say Maya and I had lovely 45 min. walk today? Went to sangha tonight. This afternoon went to Marshalls. My fav jeans are getting ragged even in thighs a tad threadbare. Breaks my heart, bought 2 pair new jeans.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you sleep well. Take care and hugs back. I hope the weird symptoms settle down, perhaps mention it to the doctors.


Thanks Cathy, I did sleep well. The docs know about the weird side-effects. I am still in rehab so the nurses were monitoring me and were so concerned they got a doctor to see me on Saturday. He wanted to reduce the meds but guy in charge wanted to maintain them, saying I would tolerate them better over a few days. That is what has happened, Had a really good day yesterday re side-effects, but today I have been bothered with persistent pain in my leg. Will be interesting to see if they let me go home Friday or Saturday. Hope your cough has gone. I'm only up to p50 and struggling to catch up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We don't because it was the way I was brought up in Sweden always leave clogs/ shoes at the door in a neat row
> So that's what I do here . I get some funny looks when I go visiting someone new but I think a few have started doing the same . I live near a lot of woods and streams were the boys used to play always coming home covered in mud from head to toe so even though they took off the shoes mud still got everywhere . Had a friend who didn't like that would never have let her girls get so dirty . I think mine had the better childhood


Took me a long time, but I finally have David trained to take his shoes off in the house and put on his slippers of which he has 3 pair. lol He'd put those nasty boots or sneakers on my furniture. :sm06: :sm22:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Trying to go through and read more of the posts.


I like your infuser, mine is functional but I like the looks of yours much better. 
The roses are gorgeous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Julie, the blog post was really interesting reading, I love the wire knitting she does, it's just beautiful. 

Cathy, Serena is so cute, she looks more like you everyday, she's just growing up so fast. 

I know there was something else I was going to comment on but CRAFT has struck, not unusual lately. lol
I'm off to bed, I'll finish getting caught up tomorrow I think, I hope. lol
Sweet dreams all, hugs!!!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you still in the Rehab place, Denise? Or have you been able to go home?
> I do sympathise with the side-effect of tiredness- some days are so overwhelmed with it. Hoping the pain is meliorating.


Yes Julie I am still in rehab. Probably will go home Friday or Saturday, although I don't mind being here as the nursing staff are really great carers and the physios very careful and caring, and I won't have that at home with DH at work all day. The meds have certainly helped with the pain and in particular the spasms but the side-effects were nasty. I sympathise re the tiredness. Like you I suffer from it constantly, a side-effect of the RA in my case. Hope you are feeling OK at the moment.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry you are having such troubles, hope they get things figured out soon & get you better


Thanks Bonnie, I hope so too because I am well and truly over the pain.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Toy library is a new thing? Can you borrow toys like a regular library?
> 
> My DH at 11:00 last night looking for supper???? Fortunately it had been ready since 6:30 & I just had to warm a plateful.
> Silly man, working such hours!


Am only up to p55 so don't know if this has been answered re toy libraries. We have had them here for a long time (used them when Steph was a baby and she was 30 in April!) They are a wonderful resource. Works just like a regular library. Can borrow toys that are too expensive to buy and the kids can have a variety of toys to play with.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> LOVE Reubens! We call a Reuben made with turkey a Rachel


I put the Reuben on wheat bread...dislike rye!

Wow, lots of pages to catch up on. You got some treasure in your books, Margaret.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, glad you got good news from eye doctor.
> Denise, hope weird symptoms disappear. You might want to call doctor's office and let them know.
> Sonja, understand how you would love white Christmas. If I had the money I would snowbird to Maui or Kauai post-Christmas. Love the idea of living in bathing suit and sari, snorkeling, swimming, beach walking.


Thank you. Yes, doctors are keeping a close watch as are the nursing staff. It is fortunate I am still in rehab where the care is very good.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you everyone for your encouraging words. I spend many hours alone. Some days I don't speak to another person at all, and the only voices I hear are on the television.
> 
> Daralene, love the water infuser you have, was not expecting to see anything that large. I should look into that. I drink lots of water but often forget to add my limes, lemons and/or oranges. I bet mixed frozen fruits would work wonderfully.
> 
> Ev


I'm sorry to hear the news about your marriage. Be gentle with yourself. Glad you did get time with the grands. Hugs.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear you are having all these problems, hope a good nights sleep will get rid of these weird symptoms. Hugs bak to you.


Thank you, angelam, today was better re side-effects but I had a painful leg all day. Just had a heat pack on so feel good at the moment. Long may it last!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> hey kathy - where are you? hope all is well and that you are safe and warm and getting lots of work. --- sam


I'm in southern AZ, southeast of Tucson. Took 10 days off and came down here for vacation to see my DM and DS for Thanksgiving. Will head to El Paso on Sunday and hope to get a load out of there on Monday. Enjoying the sunny but windy weather. In the 50s and 60s down here.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

"your" furniture? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Took me a long time, but I finally have David trained to take his shoes off in the house and put on his slippers of which he has 3 pair. lol He'd put those nasty boots or sneakers on my furniture. :sm06: :sm22:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you have to leave friday or saturday? --- sam



nicho said:


> Thank you. Yes, doctors are keeping a close watch as are the nursing staff. It is fortunate I am still in rehab where the care is very good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi Gwen,
> 
> I am in Florence. Home of the University of Northern Alabama. There was a wonderful little LYS in town before I moved to Arizona but it has changed to a fabric store. I have been told there is a group that meets at the library on Thursdays but I have yet to check it out, even though it isn't too far from me.
> I have no transportation other then "shoe leather express" so that can be an issue at times.
> ...


Ev .. I know a lady from your town; I'll PM you to see if you know her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds lovely - have a great time and hope you get a lot of knitting done. how much yarn have you bought? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> I'm in southern AZ, southeast of Tucson. Took 10 days off and came down here for vacation to see my DM and DS for Thanksgiving. Will head to El Paso on Sunday and hope to get a load out of there on Monday. Enjoying the sunny but windy weather. In the 50s and 60s down here.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i should go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone! Have my Gateway back, yay! Now to get caught up, it's moving so much faster, she said I had a lot of junk on here.
> Happy late birthday to the birthday girls, horrible about the OSU incident, I hope and pray that everyone will be fine. The fires burning everywhere are awful, I hope that they are able to get them all under control, preferably out completely, and find any arsonists that started any of them.
> It is cold out here, woke up to a light snow on the ground, I'm ready for spring, I could gladly just go visit Julie for the duration of our winter. lol
> Well, off to get caught up, I'm only on page 48.
> Oh and thank you for the comments on the shawl, it's coming along fairly fast, I'll post another picture later.


And you'd be most welcome! Tell David to bring his fishing gear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, the blog post was really interesting reading, I love the wire knitting she does, it's just beautiful.
> 
> Cathy, Serena is so cute, she looks more like you everyday, she's just growing up so fast.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Yes Julie I am still in rehab. Probably will go home Friday or Saturday, although I don't mind being here as the nursing staff are really great carers and the physios very careful and caring, and I won't have that at home with DH at work all day. The meds have certainly helped with the pain and in particular the spasms but the side-effects were nasty. I sympathise re the tiredness. Like you I suffer from it constantly, a side-effect of the RA in my case. Hope you are feeling OK at the moment.


Just catching up here- then early bed- glad today has been a bit better. Had a very quiet day, which is not bad in itself.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fan said:


> The other alstroemerias


They are lovely Fan. You are quite the gardener. Things seem to flower well under your care. My plants die!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds like a lovely christmas day lunch. --- sam


Yes Sam we love it. Forgot to include the ham. Have to have leg of ham on the table for Christmas!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you feel better in the morning nicho - sending tons of healing energy your way to surround you in healing warmth. --- sam


Thanks Sam


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is no purl stitch when doing a garter stitch is there? --- sam


That's what I thought. I'll have to look this up. Just had a thought. I don't knit on circulars but do you do purl when you are doing garter stitch on circulars?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I'll confess. So do I. That's why I posted here as I was lonely. DH heard about it. I told him he could have skipped the football game the day before and spent at least a few hours sipping wine with me. The blog has a deadline but he still could have skipped something else and planned for me. I know he was sick the day of,so understand that part, but if he could sit at the desk he could have sat with me. He feels awful now that I made him aware. I'm always too understanding so sometimes I ask for it. He knows now that I am priority. I told him that when he has his big birthday it will be tit for tat. We'll see after we actually celebrate, but still just an hour or two would have been nice.


I'm with you on this one Daralene. So glad you spoke up. I'm still a bit hurt at DH's reaction a couple of days ago when I had a spasm (very painful) while DH was in the room. I asked him to tell me I was going to be alright, but he angrily retorted that he was not a doctor and how could he tell me I would be alright. I was a bit miffed. All I wanted was a hug and a bit of sympathy! But no point telling him as he reacts terribly if I comment on things like this. Oh well, we married "for better and for worse"


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Depends if your work is straight or circular, so far as I'm aware.


Knew someone here would have the answer!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is if I ever get off the computer. DH called and I had to send him some files in an email, so lo and behold, guess what that turned into......Saw my email and all the things for sale at the online Yarn stores. I ordered a HiyaHiya limited edition 5" sharps set, size 2 - 15. I'm so excited. They aren't even on sale. I think I am going to have to get a job after all the things I bought for myself. I'm usually so frugal. I remember when I joined KP I thought I would never have my own set of interchangeable needles and here I am treating myself to another set. I now have the ones I got at the LYS in Defiance at KAP and what lovely wooden set of needles that was. Then I got Karbonz, and now HiyaHiya. I feel like a real KP member now. I now have WIP's coming out my ears, a Stash, which I never saw the point of having, but there it is, a real stash. I just have to learn to go to the stash before buying yarn. How do you ever do that. Seems like I always have some special color in mind. What are your tips for that...do you forget special colors and just find what will work in that little hidden treasure chest of yarn? Patterns on top of patterns from all the sites and inspiration on here. Now I'm doing all the things I said I would never do. I liked working on one project at a time and just purchasing the yarn for that project. I still like that but as you can see, I have learned from my KP friends. I'm so excited to get these new needles. Hope I can figure out how to use them as someone said they don't come with instructions. There will be someone on here or KP that can help, so I won't worry. I wish I could buy you a set too Sam, but at least you are always welcome to come here and knit with me and you can share mine. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I'm probably not the best person to give advice here re your stash as mine has grown wildly the last couple of years (yes, since I joined KP) but I do go to my stash first. But that does not always work, as you know. I find I start a square for a blanket, knit a few with my stash and then I need something contrasting and boom, I am off to the store and can never stop at just one ball! Good luck with working out the new set of needles. Sounds like you are addicted! Do you use circulars for all your knitting?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do people wear shoes in the house there?
> I know the South Africans are used to wearing shoes in the house.
> Here shoes are almost always left at the door, even in public buildings- library, hospital, nursing home- (at least in small towns)except when it's dry in summer.


Most people wear shoe sin the house here. Though increasingly we are finding that people at least in their own home don't. 
I guess it makes sense to leave shoes at the door with the snow you have for so much of the year. Public buildings is interesting though. Do you just wear your socks or slip into something else for inside?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible news about the Brazilian soccer team. What mass devastation. Prayers for the survivors and all family.


Yes, terribly sad. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: (hugs for Cathy) :sm24:
> 
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ((((((((((hugs for all of us))))))))) :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Well thankyou Julie. ((((hugs back to you))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Most have a small annual fee, but then yes you borrow toys just like in a library. They were new when my two were young. Wonderful as can have a variety of toys without needing to buy them. Mind you after seeing the table of presents the other day I doubt whether they will need to worry for a while now with going to the toy library.


I had forgotton all about toy libraries. I used them with my kids. I must look into it for Serena. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FLight with the Brazilian soccer team crashed last night killing all but 6 passengers of the 81 (I believe) on board.


I've somehow missed hearing this. What an impact that will have on the whole country losing so many members of the team. And for the rest of the families on the plane as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Trying to go through and read more of the posts.


Very nice birthday presents to yourself. And those flowers are gorgeous. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is no purl stitch when doing a garter stitch is there? --- sam


That is why I have been confused by no purl garter- unless it was in the round and then you knit 1 row purl 1 row. So maybe it is no purl garter in the round. I guess you would knit one round normally then work the next one on the back needle. I would assume you would need to do a wrap or similar to ensure that the two stitches do join up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is a new alstroemeria and the colour is different to any others I've seen.
> It's going to look lovely when it grows bigger.


Oooh I do like that. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've somehow missed hearing this. What an impact that will have on the whole country losing so many members of the team. And for the rest of the families on the plane as well.


I just looked it up again to check. It wasnt "the" brazillian soccer team, it was "a" brazillian soccer team from country Brazil. Travelling for a game, plane crashed in Columbia. Still devastating none the less. ..... http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-29/plane-carrying-81-people-crashes-in-colombia/8076352


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I'll confess. So do I. That's why I posted here as I was lonely. DH heard about it. I told him he could have skipped the football game the day before and spent at least a few hours sipping wine with me. The blog has a deadline but he still could have skipped something else and planned for me. I know he was sick the day of,so understand that part, but if he could sit at the desk he could have sat with me. He feels awful now that I made him aware. I'm always too understanding so sometimes I ask for it. He knows now that I am priority. I told him that when he has his big birthday it will be tit for tat. We'll see after we actually celebrate, but still just an hour or two would have been nice.


I think I've said about one year David didn't acknowledge my birthday once on the day. I was looking after two toddlers and having people to tea. He was sitting home studying. The friends came for tea and she said Happy Birthday, Thank you I said you are the first to say that to me. So she very nicely told David off and he hasn't done it since! He and given me a present a few days before and simply saw no need to acknowledge it again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is if I ever get off the computer. DH called and I had to send him some files in an email, so lo and behold, guess what that turned into......Saw my email and all the things for sale at the online Yarn stores. I ordered a HiyaHiya limited edition 5" sharps set, size 2 - 15. I'm so excited. They aren't even on sale. I think I am going to have to get a job after all the things I bought for myself. I'm usually so frugal. I remember when I joined KP I thought I would never have my own set of interchangeable needles and here I am treating myself to another set. I now have the ones I got at the LYS in Defiance at KAP and what lovely wooden set of needles that was. Then I got Karbonz, and now HiyaHiya. I feel like a real KP member now. I now have WIP's coming out my ears, a Stash, which I never saw the point of having, but there it is, a real stash. I just have to learn to go to the stash before buying yarn. How do you ever do that. Seems like I always have some special color in mind. What are your tips for that...do you forget special colors and just find what will work in that little hidden treasure chest of yarn? Patterns on top of patterns from all the sites and inspiration on here. Now I'm doing all the things I said I would never do. I liked working on one project at a time and just purchasing the yarn for that project. I still like that but as you can see, I have learned from my KP friends. I'm so excited to get these new needles. Hope I can figure out how to use them as someone said they don't come with instructions. There will be someone on here or KP that can help, so I won't worry. I wish I could buy you a set too Sam, but at least you are always welcome to come here and knit with me and you can share mine. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


My HiyaHiyas are my favourite circulars (have fixed and interchangeables).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flokrejci said:


> Oh, I will stay in southern California, maybe even in the San Fernando Valley. And yes, we have pretty mild winters here, but they tend to feature lots of high wind. But I'm well on my way to 86, as well as a widow, and I can clearly see that a four-bedroom house and big yard are too much for me to manage much longer. Left to myself, I also tend not to eat very well, and since I'm type 2 diabetic, I need something better. I'm looking for a retirement complex, preferably one with two-bedroom apartments, lots of activities, and a central kitchen/restaurant. I've visited some lovely ones but have not yet found one that beckons to me. That's okay; it will take me a year or two to clear out this place anyway. I'm the eldest child of the eldest child of an old New England family (my maiden name is Fisher, and the Fishers came to Massachusetts Bay Colony in the 1630's), and I've become "responsible" for many of the family memorabilia--lots of decisions ahead. My husband was also of pack-rat heritage so left me to deal with not only his own *stuff* but his parents', thus I have plenty to deal with to keep me here a while. In other words, I can take my time finding the right place because I won't be ready to move on for a while! I have centenarian genes, so I think I have plenty of time, but one can never be too sure! As I think I said earlier, I'm still a Girl Scout, so I'm just being careful to Be Prepared...


Your doing well to be managing that now. Sounds like a very long task clearing out the place you are in now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 29 November '16
> 
> A beautiful day out - to get to 54°. I could handle this all winter. Wispy white clouds and blue sky but most important SUNSHINE!!!!! Starting tomorrow we are to have seven days of overcast skies - no sunshine.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cindygecko said:


> Thank you! I am trying to figure out what to knit next! But housework and the like keeps getting in the way.
> 
> I am really enjoying the tea party


And welcome from me. Nice to have you join us. :sm11:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Like Boons Farm wine. lol Cheap and easy to get drunk on. lol
> How are you feeling, I hope no more pain.


Hi Kaye Jo, definitely on the improve. Tolerating pain meds better. No pain yesterday but my leg has ached all day today. Grrr! Was supposed to go home Friday or Saturday but need a succession of pain-free days for that to happen. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> do you have to leave friday or saturday? --- sam


Fortunately no. Depends on the doc's assessment. I see him tomorrow.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, eyelids are drooping so best head off to bed. Night all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thanks Cathy, I did sleep well. The docs know about the weird side-effects. I am still in rehab so the nurses were monitoring me and were so concerned they got a doctor to see me on Saturday. He wanted to reduce the meds but guy in charge wanted to maintain them, saying I would tolerate them better over a few days. That is what has happened, Had a really good day yesterday re side-effects, but today I have been bothered with persistent pain in my leg. Will be interesting to see if they let me go home Friday or Saturday. Hope your cough has gone. I'm only up to p50 and struggling to catch up.


I wasnt sure if you were still in rehab. I am glad things are sort of settling with the meds.

I am coughing a bit less each day. I had one coughing fit while at my volunteer work today and the boss called me into to office to ask if I was sure I was well enough to be there. They are so nice. I told him I dont feel unwell anymore and the cough is heaps better than it was. I only had an hour to go anyway. He said well maybe you should stay home tomorrow..... Oh yes I will says me coz I dont work on Thursdays... LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No hook worms here, thank goodness. I do alot of my gardening barefoot but certainly wear shoes when I'm out around the farm. I go barefoot in the house except when it's cold in winter, as a child in the cold old houses, slippers or socks were a must but now most houses are warmer so not such a problem.


I'm always barefoot , only time I wear shoes is when I'm going out . But I think I have something wrong with a couple of my toes as they are starting to feel very cold and sore which seems to come and go so I've taken to wearing thick socks when I remember which is not often see if that helps


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> I'm with you on this one Daralene. So glad you spoke up. I'm still a bit hurt at DH's reaction a couple of days ago when I had a spasm (very painful) while DH was in the room. I asked him to tell me I was going to be alright, but he angrily retorted that he was not a doctor and how could he tell me I would be alright. I was a bit miffed. All I wanted was a hug and a bit of sympathy! But no point telling him as he reacts terribly if I comment on things like this. Oh well, we married "for better and for worse"


Oh dear, sorry he didnt have much empathy. I wonder if the roles were reversed?? Mmmm men! Sometimes anyway. Sorry Sam. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Am only up to p55 so don't know if this has been answered re toy libraries. We have had them here for a long time (used them when Steph was a baby and she was 30 in April!) They are a wonderful resource. Works just like a regular library. Can borrow toys that are too expensive to buy and the kids can have a variety of toys to play with.


When we lived in Sydney for a year we had a mobile toy library that came and visited. Maryanne had been assessed as having special needs and this service was therefore available to us. The we came back to Adelaide and no one would listen to me re my concerns with Maryanne. I got a little bit of support simply becuase she had been assessed as having special needs in Sydney but as far as anything further went it was just a stupid mother who didn't know what she was talking about. Who it turned out knew exactly what she talking about! But that was many years later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I had forgotton all about toy libraries. I used them with my kids. I must look into it for Serena. :sm11:


The one Vicky uses is attached to the local library but does have a small annual fee. And the library closest to me does the same.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> When we lived in Sydney for a year we had a mobile toy library that came and visited. Maryanne had been assessed as having special needs and this service was therefore available to us. The we came back to Adelaide and no one would listen to me re my concerns with Maryanne. I got a little bit of support simply becuase she had been assessed as having special needs in Sydney but as far as anything further went it was just a stupid mother who didn't know what she was talking about. Who it turned out knew exactly what she talking about! But that was many years later.


I was a stupid mom spoiling her children as well. I was told by a teacher to stop taking my kids to museums and reading so much to my children because they were more advanced than classmates. I also was told by the same teacher that my son did not need breathing treatments even though the doctor advised me to do so since son#1 was starting to develop pneumonia. I was stupid and followed the doctor's advice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...have seen this before and thought every school needed this!



thewren said:


> here is a message from a public school in australia. --- sam --- i think all teachers will agree - we have wanted to say this many times. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=23359


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dare we ask how long you've been collecting the bags and how many you currently have? LOL


tami_ohio said:


> The quilts are made from the purple bags the Crown Royal comes in inside the box.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well that is good that there are some folks you've met and things to check out. And yes, the "shoe leather express" can be a problem. Does the city have a bus system? Athens does now but of course not near my home; would have to drive to the closest bus stop. I did a check and saw that you are about 260miles from me.


EJS said:


> Hi Gwen,
> 
> I am in Florence. Home of the University of Northern Alabama. There was a wonderful little LYS in town before I moved to Arizona but it has changed to a fabric store. I have been told there is a group that meets at the library on Thursdays but I have yet to check it out, even though it isn't too far from me.
> I have no transportation other then "shoe leather express" so that can be an issue at times.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now Joy/Sassafras those fav jeans are just getting fashionable now if you look at what so many of the younger generation wear....thread bare and holes....LOL.


sassafras123 said:


> Did I say Maya and I had lovely 45 min. walk today? Went to sangha tonight. This afternoon went to Marshalls. My fav jeans are getting ragged even in thighs a tad threadbare. Breaks my heart, bought 2 pair new jeans.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I never could get DH to take his shoes off and put on slippers and yes...he puts his filthy feet on the sofa. Really irates me. Tried and tried...even had a nice designated area on the glassed in porch area with a sign and shelf for shoes....no such luck. Oldest DD has everyone take their shoes off when they come in; cuts down on dirt. Unfortunately I USED to be a much better housekeeper but have let it go after years of trying to change DH and am pretty slack now. Not worth the aggravation it was causing.


Poledra65 said:


> Took me a long time, but I finally have David trained to take his shoes off in the house and put on his slippers of which he has 3 pair. lol He'd put those nasty boots or sneakers on my furniture. :sm06: :sm22:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmm....just the change of an "adjective" does make a difference. The way it was presented on the news made it sound as if it was "the" not "a" but like you said either way devastating. Here is a quote saying which team: "Players, coaches and invited guests from Brazil's Chapecoense soccer team were on board the charter flight. Seventy-one people were killed and six survived.' The say members of the press also were onboard.


sugarsugar said:


> I just looked it up again to check. It wasnt "the" brazillian soccer team, it was "a" brazillian soccer team from country Brazil. Travelling for a game, plane crashed in Columbia. Still devastating none the less. ..... http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-29/plane-carrying-81-people-crashes-in-colombia/8076352


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! Well DH and I went out to lunch at Olive Garden last week. After we ordered (it was a bit of a splurge) he announces this could be my upcoming birthday dinner. Whatever.....he will remember and say happy birthday when it comes.



darowil said:


> I think I've said about one year David didn't acknowledge my birthday once on the day. I was looking after two toddlers and having people to tea. He was sitting home studying. The friends came for tea and she said Happy Birthday, Thank you I said you are the first to say that to me. So she very nicely told David off and he hasn't done it since! He and given me a present a few days before and simply saw no need to acknowledge it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to play catch up tonight. I helped Matthew bundle his cards to sell at the art institute this weekend for their holiday sale. I want to go either Friday or Saturday. I had dinner with the boys and checked out the fires near Gatlinburg. It is so sad.
> 
> On a better note Matthew is making progress on the current drawing. He also found tonight's clouds interesting so I will try to share this with you.


I love those skyscapes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a fairly easy pattern, just have to pay attention to where I am. I'm up to the bias garter stitch section.


It knits up into an unusual shape, I'll be interested to see the completed shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, the Christmas tree box.


Funny how cats love boxes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> That's what I thought. I'll have to look this up. Just had a thought. I don't knit on circulars but do you do purl when you are doing garter stitch on circulars?


Usually, yes, alternately. I have still to hunt down the video.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> I'm probably not the best person to give advice here re your stash as mine has grown wildly the last couple of years (yes, since I joined KP) but I do go to my stash first. But that does not always work, as you know. I find I start a square for a blanket, knit a few with my stash and then I need something contrasting and boom, I am off to the store and can never stop at just one ball! Good luck with working out the new set of needles. Sounds like you are addicted! Do you use circulars for all your knitting?


I could happily live close to the QVB with Lyncraft and Morris and Sons around the corner- problem is Sydney's heat, and had I gone to live with the family I don't think I would have had that sort of freedom.
I too, know have a 'post KP' stash!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well thankyou Julie. ((((hugs back to you))))


Thank you Cathy!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

For Sonja and others with iPad issues, I found the instructions I used to sort out some problems I had with mine a while back.

First, the advice is to Restart, by holding down the on/off button and turning off. After 30 seconds, press on/off button again. I am pretty sure you will already have tried this!

The next stage, if that fails, is to Reset. There is a warning that, in some cases, this can cause data to be lost. It didn't cause me any significant problems, but maybe I was just lucky. If you feel brave enough to try it, you need to press and hold down the on/off button and the Home button at the same time. Hold for at least 10 seconds. The apple logo will then appear and the device will reset. 

Clearing out stuff that is using up memory is obviously a good idea. I once had a problem with memory full which turned out to be simply a software upgrade that I had neglected to install. Once I did that, all was well. I do also use the Readly app to read lots of magazines (including several knitting titles). This is great, but it uses huge chunks of memory, so I have to be very disciplined about deleting issues that I have read (you can always reload them later if you need to). If you have anything similar, it might be worth checking just how much available storage it is using.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear! Well DH and I went out to lunch at Olive Garden last week. After we ordered (it was a bit of a splurge) he announces this could be my upcoming birthday dinner. Whatever.....he will remember and say happy birthday when it comes.


There is never a danger of Bill forgetting my birthday, as it is 4 days after his own! We often do something like going out for a meal as a joint celebration.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would have trouble keeping the stitches on metal needles - i have enough trouble as tami can testify. --- sam


I don't find these ones particularly slippery, just very smooth & nice & pointy for the fine yarn. The ones I knit with before were moms metal ones, who knows where they were from, I've beenusing them since I was about 7????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> What an interesting day here. I woke up after only about 4 hours of sleep. Not that unusual but within a few hours a migraine hit. Now, I usually have a little warning but not today. I sat wondering what the deal was. Then early this afternoon my power went off. I called the power company and they assured me it would only be off for a little while as they were doing some repairs. OK. So I decide to go lay down. Cool, dark room---perfect for helping alleviate the head pain. Woke up about 4 hours later to rain. Not bad in and of itself. Then my DD calls and asks if I have heard the weather. No. I turn on the TV and find out we are under tornado watch. There is also a warning about 5-10 miles south of me with people urged to take shelter. Ah-ha , that explains the migraine.
> So now, another 4 hours later, the rain is still falling but the worst of the weather has moved north and east. My hope is that areas of Tennessee will get some much needed rain---without the tornadoes!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well tonight/today.
> Ev


I hope the migraine is gone now. Scary weather, hope the rain fell where needed & the winds didn't stir up the fires. Sure seems a weird time for tornados.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> That's what I thought. I'll have to look this up. Just had a thought. I don't knit on circulars but do you do purl when you are doing garter stitch on circulars?


Don't know if someone's answered this but to do garter stitch in the round, you knit one row, then purl one row. The video show knit one row, then use another ball of yarn, flip the work over & knit on the other side, opposite direction


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Most people wear shoe sin the house here. Though increasingly we are finding that people at least in their own home don't.
> I guess it makes sense to leave shoes at the door with the snow you have for so much of the year. Public buildings is interesting though. Do you just wear your socks or slip into something else for inside?


In public buildings people usually just go in sock feet but some older ladies carry slippers of some sort. 
In the cities no one would take their shoes off in public buildings but in small towns we do. I think it's a habit because people don't want to track snow/mud/dirt around in bad weather. There's a sign at the door of the medical clinic reminding everyone to leave boots at the door. I once gave a young man, 20ish, a broom & told him to get busy cleaning up the trail of mud he left around the lab after he had ignored the signs, he gave me the evil eye but did sweep up & never left a trail again. His mom came in just as he was done & told me good, he knew better????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is why I have been confused by no purl garter- unless it was in the round and then you knit 1 row purl 1 row. So maybe it is no purl garter in the round. I guess you would knit one round normally then work the next one on the back needle. I would assume you would need to do a wrap or similar to ensure that the two stitches do join up.


Yes, in the round


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was a stupid mom spoiling her children as well. I was told by a teacher to stop taking my kids to museums and reading so much to my children because they were more advanced than classmates. I also was told by the same teacher that my son did not need breathing treatments even though the doctor advised me to do so since son#1 was starting to develop pneumonia. I was stupid and followed the doctor's advice.


Good grief, some teaches are clueless! My oldest used to carry an Ana kit(for bee sting allergies) & of the teachers took it away &I put it under lock & key in the office???? By the time they found someone with the key it would have been too late????I had quite a fight with the fools


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Joy/Sassafras those fav jeans are just getting fashionable now if you look at what so many of the younger generation wear....thread bare and holes....LOL.


Yes, & they pay big bucks to buy them that way????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Wonderful! To quote Charlie Brown, "Life is too short not to live it up a little."


Hear, hear!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> No time to play catch up tonight. I helped Matthew bundle his cards to sell at the art institute this weekend for their holiday sale. I want to go either Friday or Saturday. I had dinner with the boys and checked out the fires near Gatlinburg. It is so sad.
> 
> On a better note Matthew is making progress on the current drawing. He also found tonight's clouds interesting so I will try to share this with you.


Matthew's current drawing is looking good, he has got that dog's expression to a T. I'd love to see what he could do with those cloud pictures, I could look at clouds all day long. Having said that we have had the most beautiful bright sunny day with not a single cloud in the sky. Very chilly though, I think it reached about 3c at it's highest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Sam..fracking had something to do with the earthquakes in New Brunswick, Canada too. I personally think sucking all the oil out of the earth causes a lot of problems!
> 
> June


I agree with you. What will happen when all the oil and gas are sucked out. There is a reason that they are in the earth's core.... Could this be the cause of sink holes?????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like you had a great family gathering.
> Sorry you have UTI, hope it's better soon.
> 
> I've never heard of potatoe sausages, is there meat in them too?
> ...


It is very confusing for the trees and plants. It was 14C here yesterday. Hard to believe for the end of November.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


So sorry that things didn't work out with your DH. Good that you did have company Thanksgiving evening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You have been chatting a lot since I was here last...and I'm only on page 51. Must go and do some work. Back later. Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Joy/Sassafras those fav jeans are just getting fashionable now if you look at what so many of the younger generation wear....thread bare and holes....LOL.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I had an old pair of jeans like that with holes at the knees. I used to wear them when I was out with my walking group. Whenever anyone commented about them I replied that people spent £100s for jeans like these!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will need to scroll down to see the whole thing but i think these are really cute. anyone expecting a baby? in knit or crochet. hey sonja and melody. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/striped-crochet-baby-booties?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=7a85faeac1-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-7a85faeac1-60616885


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Gwen, Bonnie and Angela, thank you for being enablers on continuing to wear my tattered jeans. Seems you just washed them enough to get soft and comfy and BOOM they are tattered. I know tattered jeans are expensive, but, my problem is my bod is also soft, old, and tattered and the combo of jeans and me is NOT a fashion statement!????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

while i don't agree with his actions - from the male point of view i think it frightens him when something like that happens and he can't do anything about it. i think that is what his answer stemmed from. but i have not lived with him nor do i know him so i could be out to sea on this one. --- sam



nicho said:


> I'm with you on this one Daralene. So glad you spoke up. I'm still a bit hurt at DH's reaction a couple of days ago when I had a spasm (very painful) while DH was in the room. I asked him to tell me I was going to be alright, but he angrily retorted that he was not a doctor and how could he tell me I would be alright. I was a bit miffed. All I wanted was a hug and a bit of sympathy! But no point telling him as he reacts terribly if I comment on things like this. Oh well, we married "for better and for worse"


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

men can be confusing animals. --- sam



darowil said:


> I think I've said about one year David didn't acknowledge my birthday once on the day. I was looking after two toddlers and having people to tea. He was sitting home studying. The friends came for tea and she said Happy Birthday, Thank you I said you are the first to say that to me. So she very nicely told David off and he hasn't done it since! He and given me a present a few days before and simply saw no need to acknowledge it again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you putting vicks on your feet at night - that might carry over during part of the day at least. sending tons of healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I wasnt sure if you were still in rehab. I am glad things are sort of settling with the meds.
> 
> I am coughing a bit less each day. I had one coughing fit while at my volunteer work today and the boss called me into to office to ask if I was sure I was well enough to be there. They are so nice. I told him I dont feel unwell anymore and the cough is heaps better than it was. I only had an hour to go anyway. He said well maybe you should stay home tomorrow..... Oh yes I will says me coz I dont work on Thursdays... LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not at all cathy - men can be totally oblivious to what is in front of them. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry he didnt have much empathy. I wonder if the roles were reversed?? Mmmm men! Sometimes anyway. Sorry Sam. :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

QVB? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I could happily live close to the QVB with Lyncraft and Morris and Sons around the corner- problem is Sydney's heat, and had I gone to live with the family I don't think I would have had that sort of freedom.
> I too, know have a 'post KP' stash!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at my age i go for comfort - i let the young people worry about fashion. if they are comfortable i say wear them. if and when they fall off while you are wearing them - then you will know it is time to get rid of them. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Gwen, Bonnie and Angela, thank you for being enablers on continuing to wear my tattered jeans. Seems you just washed them enough to get soft and comfy and BOOM they are tattered. I know tattered jeans are expensive, but, my problem is my bod is also soft, old, and tattered and the combo of jeans and me is NOT a fashion statement!????????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Gwen, Bonnie and Angela, thank you for being enablers on continuing to wear my tattered jeans. Seems you just washed them enough to get soft and comfy and BOOM they are tattered. I know tattered jeans are expensive, but, my problem is my bod is also soft, old, and tattered and the combo of jeans and me is NOT a fashion statement!????????????


Why don't we start a new trend - soft, tattered jeans for soft tattered old bods!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> QVB? --- sam


The QVB, as Sydneysiders know it, stands for Queen Victoria Building- it has some amazing shops like Swarofsky, Ugg are the two I recall, but many iconic names have outlets there, and Lyncraft and Morris and Sons, one a really cheap outlet, the other way up market, had my knitter's heart fluttering. Nothing like that at the moment here- may be when the Down Town Centre is rebuilt, there will be.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> Why don't we start a new trend - soft, tattered jeans for soft tattered old bods!! :sm06: :sm06:


I had two pairs that would have worked for that! Unfortunately, I ditched them, because they let the draughts in, and if there is one thing this soft old bod needs above all else, it is warmth! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And if I ever had enough money I would do the opposite , travel somewhere were I can have a really good white Christmas
> A lot of pensioners here go to Spain for the winter months


A friend in England travels to Spain for the winter in a caravan. They do it every year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are going to be a lot warmer than us .I thought it was chilly when I was out with mishka and it was -2 now at nearly dinnertime it's -5 fingers nearly froze off when I went out to sort the car out for son who was running late


When I went out at 11, the temperature here was 18C and now it's raining. Weird.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it's 9:30 & so cloudy/dreary that it seems hardly light. It's hard to be ambitious in weather like this, at least for me.
> I came across a link for endless recipes last night, I marked several to try but have hardly started going through them. Thought some if you might like something for your free time????
> http://www.zergnet.com/news/1021169/27-restaurant-copycat-recipes-to-make-at-home?utm_source=bettycrocker.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=bettycrocker_35434


Thanks for the link, Bonnie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We don't because it was the way I was brought up in Sweden always leave clogs/ shoes at the door in a neat row
> So that's what I do here . I get some funny looks when I go visiting someone new but I think a few have started doing the same . I live near a lot of woods and streams were the boys used to play always coming home covered in mud from head to toe so even though they took off the shoes mud still got everywhere . Had a friend who didn't like that would never have let her girls get so dirty . I think mine had the better childhood


We always take our shoes off here. I think it all started when people began to put broadloom all over the house and people were being very careful not to track in any dirt. Now the same applies with hardwood. It just comes naturally to me to take off my shoes. Sometimes we bring slippers or just stay in sock feet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Julie. Trying to go through and read more of the posts.


Those are just gorgeous flowers. Good for you. I treat myself as often as I can. The infuser sounds good to. I don't have one. Maybe I see if I can find one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> FLight with the Brazilian soccer team crashed last night killing all but 6 passengers of the 81 (I believe) on board.


What a catastrophe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in on this!


angelam said:


> Why don't we start a new trend - soft, tattered jeans for soft tattered old bods!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot as I'm going to war with my embroidery machine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 29 November '16
> 
> A beautiful day out - to get to 54°. I could handle this all winter. Wispy white clouds and blue sky but most important SUNSHINE!!!!! Starting tomorrow we are to have seven days of overcast skies - no sunshine.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info on herbs. Will come in handy. I've saved the cranberry bread recipe for later. Good luck with the kitties.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> GATLINBURG, Tenn. - A historic wildfire continued to burn in Gatlinburg on Tuesday, destroying hundreds of homes and businesses and forcing the evacuation of thousands of residents.
> 
> About 100 homes have been damaged or destroyed by flames from spreading wildfires, state emergency officials said. More than 14,000 people were evacuated from Gatlinburg alone, with hundreds of them seeking refuge in emergency shelters.
> 
> ...


How awful. It seems that almost every State is having troubles one way or another.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well that is good that there are some folks you've met and things to check out. And yes, the "shoe leather express" can be a problem. Does the city have a bus system? Athens does now but of course not near my home; would have to drive to the closest bus stop. I did a check and saw that you are about 260miles from me.


There is a bus but, of course there is a fee. On my tight budget even a small fee can be too much. 
It is all about priorities and my money needs to be used for other things.
Marvin is willing to lend me the truck from time to time which is nice. He just lives 35 minutes away.

I knew you didn't live too far away. I haven't been in that direction in a long while though.

Ev


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, I'll confess. So do I. That's why I posted here as I was lonely. DH heard about it. I told him he could have skipped the football game the day before and spent at least a few hours sipping wine with me. The blog has a deadline but he still could have skipped something else and planned for me. I know he was sick the day of,so understand that part, but if he could sit at the desk he could have sat with me. He feels awful now that I made him aware. I'm always too understanding so sometimes I ask for it. He knows now that I am priority. I told him that when he has his big birthday it will be tit for tat. We'll see after we actually celebrate, but still just an hour or two would have been nice.


I agree, he should have spent time with you. When my DH celebrated his special birthdays, I always had a get-together. Never happened for me and I always felt sad. Oh well, at least he was there.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, the migraine is downgraded to a dull ache. I can at least think and get a few things done.
Need to get going on the mermaid tail. It has to be done and sent before the 10th as DGD is headed off to her dads for Christmas and I would like her to have it before then.

Ev


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is if I ever get off the computer. DH called and I had to send him some files in an email, so lo and behold, guess what that turned into......Saw my email and all the things for sale at the online Yarn stores. I ordered a HiyaHiya limited edition 5" sharps set, size 2 - 15. I'm so excited. They aren't even on sale. I think I am going to have to get a job after all the things I bought for myself. I'm usually so frugal. I remember when I joined KP I thought I would never have my own set of interchangeable needles and here I am treating myself to another set. I now have the ones I got at the LYS in Defiance at KAP and what lovely wooden set of needles that was. Then I got Karbonz, and now HiyaHiya. I feel like a real KP member now. I now have WIP's coming out my ears, a Stash, which I never saw the point of having, but there it is, a real stash. I just have to learn to go to the stash before buying yarn. How do you ever do that. Seems like I always have some special color in mind. What are your tips for that...do you forget special colors and just find what will work in that little hidden treasure chest of yarn? Patterns on top of patterns from all the sites and inspiration on here. Now I'm doing all the things I said I would never do. I liked working on one project at a time and just purchasing the yarn for that project. I still like that but as you can see, I have learned from my KP friends. I'm so excited to get these new needles. Hope I can figure out how to use them as someone said they don't come with instructions. There will be someone on here or KP that can help, so I won't worry. I wish I could buy you a set too Sam, but at least you are always welcome to come here and knit with me and you can share mine. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Congratulations on getting your new needles. I'm afraid my WIP's are getting ahead of me and now with Christmas coming, they might take a back seat. I've got 2 pairs of slippers to finish and some hats to weave in.

I have a rant:
I bought a new table lamp yesterday in St. Catharines and when I got it home, I found that one of the arms had come away from the stand. I had to take it back to the store. I thought they would give me a credit and I would have to look for another. The lady said she would fix it for me and I could pick it up today. Went there and it wasn't fixed. The man tried to fix it while I waited for 45 minutes but has to take it apart. Then he has to order in felt for the bottom. That was wasted trip #3. I did get a discount of 30% on the lamp, which has now been eaten up with all the travelling back and forth. Now I have no idea how long it will take for him to fix it. Rant over.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it is sad that it seems to have to reach that point before they really take notice. And another thing, in addition the blog he was doing is 8 pages. I told him blogs aren't normally that long. It is an International Blog, so he will let them tell him if it is too long. I had to laugh as the professor comes out in him. If you ask him a question, be prepared to learn the history of it, the technical aspects, and the future, along with any related facts. You'd better have a chair nearby in case you get tired. Oh dear, if any of you ever see him in person, please don't know I told you! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Congratulations on getting your new needles. I'm afraid my WIP's are getting ahead of me and now with Christmas coming, they might take a back seat. I've got 2 pairs of slippers to finish and some hats to weave in.
> 
> I have a rant:
> I bought a new table lamp yesterday in St. Catharines and when I got it home, I found that one of the arms had come away from the stand. I had to take it back to the store. I thought they would give me a credit and I would have to look for another. The lady said she would fix it for me and I could pick it up today. Went there and it wasn't fixed. The man tried to fix it while I waited for 45 minutes but has to take it apart. Then he has to order in felt for the bottom. That was wasted trip #3. I did get a discount of 30% on the lamp, which has now been eaten up with all the travelling back and forth. Now I have no idea how long it will take for him to fix it. Rant over.


I don't blame you for being mad, they should give your money back!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For any who may have missed it, says this former blonde! (from mjs)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-435666-1.html


Just had to pass these on.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to play catch up tonight. I helped Matthew bundle his cards to sell at the art institute this weekend for their holiday sale. I want to go either Friday or Saturday. I had dinner with the boys and checked out the fires near Gatlinburg. It is so sad.
> 
> On a better note Matthew is making progress on the current drawing. He also found tonight's clouds interesting so I will try to share this with you.


I'm sure Matthew will do well with his cards at the art institute. Those clouds look threatening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a message from a public school in australia. --- sam --- i think all teachers will agree - we have wanted to say this many times. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=23359


 I've seen it before but it's still good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a fairly easy pattern, just have to pay attention to where I am. I'm up to the bias garter stitch section.


That really is very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, the Christmas tree box.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Last night the grain elevator in Turtleford went up in flames. It's so sad to see anothe prairie landmark gone as well as the loss of all the grain inside. I shared some video on Facebook, will see if I can find the link to share it here.

One of my friends lives just across the street & they were concerned when it came down that it might hit their house so they had a very bad night. Fortunately when It collapsed it just fell in rather than topple.
The Coop grocery is on the opposite side of it & the fire department had to keep hosing it down due to the terrible heat.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/fire-destroys-grain-elevator-in-turtleford-saskatchewan-1.3874042
http://regina.ctvnews.ca/turtleford-grain-elevator-destroyed-by-fire-1.3183072


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm in on this!


 :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night the grain elevator in Turtleford went up in flames. It's so sad to see anothe prairie landmark gone as well as the loss of all the grain inside. I shared some video on Facebook, will see if I can find the link to share it here.
> 
> One of my friends lives just across the street & they were concerned when it came down that it might hit their house so they had a very bad night. Fortunately when It collapsed it just fell in rather than topple.
> The Coop grocery is on the opposite side of it & the fire department had to keep hosing it down due to the terrible heat.
> ...


You folks really have had more than your share to cope with this year. It must make many of the farmers begin to wonder if all their work is worth it. I do hope this is the last disaster you have to cope with, and that next year you will have perfect growing conditions and a bumper harvest. It is about 50 years now since I had any personal involvement in farming, but I still get quite emotional when I hear about events like this - too many memories come to the surface.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night the grain elevator in Turtleford went up in flames. It's so sad to see anothe prairie landmark gone as well as the loss of all the grain inside. I shared some video on Facebook, will see if I can find the link to share it here.
> 
> One of my friends lives just across the street & they were concerned when it came down that it might hit their house so they had a very bad night. Fortunately when It collapsed it just fell in rather than topple.
> The Coop grocery is on the opposite side of it & the fire department had to keep hosing it down due to the terrible heat.
> ...


That was a spectacular fire, do they have any idea how it started?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a great place to spend a rainy afternoon. seattle had something like that - i always called it the lego building because it looked like it had been built with them -westlake center i think it was called - six stories of upscale shopping. i used to visit the candy store - they had some great candy by the pound. some nice places to eat and people watch. movie theaters on the top floor. a lovely plaza outside with a "seattle best" coffee stand. spend a lot of time people watching and drinking coffee. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The QVB, as Sydneysiders know it, stands for Queen Victoria Building- it has some amazing shops like Swarofsky, Ugg are the two I recall, but many iconic names have outlets there, and Lyncraft and Morris and Sons, one a really cheap outlet, the other way up market, had my knitter's heart fluttering. Nothing like that at the moment here- may be when the Down Town Centre is rebuilt, there will be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would ask for a credit and argue until i got it. --- sam



budasha said:


> Congratulations on getting your new needles. I'm afraid my WIP's are getting ahead of me and now with Christmas coming, they might take a back seat. I've got 2 pairs of slippers to finish and some hats to weave in.
> 
> I have a rant:
> I bought a new table lamp yesterday in St. Catharines and when I got it home, I found that one of the arms had come away from the stand. I had to take it back to the store. I thought they would give me a credit and I would have to look for another. The lady said she would fix it for me and I could pick it up today. Went there and it wasn't fixed. The man tried to fix it while I waited for 45 minutes but has to take it apart. Then he has to order in felt for the bottom. That was wasted trip #3. I did get a discount of 30% on the lamp, which has now been eaten up with all the travelling back and forth. Now I have no idea how long it will take for him to fix it. Rant over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like a great place to spend a rainy afternoon. seattle had something like that - i always called it the lego building because it looked like it had been built with them -westlake center i think it was called - six stories of upscale shopping. i used to visit the candy store - they had some great candy by the pound. some nice places to eat and people watch. movie theaters on the top floor. a lovely plaza outside with a "seattle best" coffee stand. spend a lot of time people watching and drinking coffee. --- sam


It was great for 'window shopping' - the displays were beautiful- food very tempting, and the railway was right underneath.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - i hope insurance will cover the loss of the lentils. how old of a grain elevator was it. you see them all over the place here in ohio. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night the grain elevator in Turtleford went up in flames. It's so sad to see anothe prairie landmark gone as well as the loss of all the grain inside. I shared some video on Facebook, will see if I can find the link to share it here.
> 
> One of my friends lives just across the street & they were concerned when it came down that it might hit their house so they had a very bad night. Fortunately when It collapsed it just fell in rather than topple.
> The Coop grocery is on the opposite side of it & the fire department had to keep hosing it down due to the terrible heat.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sitting here at my embroidery machine stitching up some small gifts. So far machine is working fine....probably need to find some wood to knock on! It is raining today....first time in 3 months!!!! Suppose to rain tomorrow also. Of course it has currently stopped but hoping it will start up gain. We sure could use several days of steady rain.
> 
> Hannah is feeling better though still has a slight sore throat; gone to class and then has work this afternoon. Her car is finally in the shop; hope it gets fixed today as though I don't go much I'd like to have my vehicle back in case I need to go somewhere. DH is home because it is raining and as a carpenter and doing an outside job as of late he can't work; instead he's taking a nap which if just fine.


I'm glad Hannah is feeling better, it's tough trying to do so much, the body finally reaches a max capacity. It is nice to have your vehicle when you need it, hopefully hers was a fairly easy and inexpensive fix. 
It's a lovely sunny day here, but boy is it breezy, high of 38f/3.3c, didn't stop me hanging bedding out to dry though, ought to smell lovely if it dries. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is a new alstroemeria and the colour is different to any others I've seen.
> It's going to look lovely when it grows bigger.


Those are so pretty as are the others, I'll have to show those to David.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> some of you were talking about wanting a new hand mixer - check this out. --- sam
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GWUNU54/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00GWUNU54&linkCode=as2&tag=chicory08-20&linkId=98e0474571df1401c48a895e54827492


I have that mixer in green, I got it on sale a couple months ago, it was only $39.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> GATLINBURG, Tenn. - A historic wildfire continued to burn in Gatlinburg on Tuesday, destroying hundreds of homes and businesses and forcing the evacuation of thousands of residents.
> 
> About 100 homes have been damaged or destroyed by flames from spreading wildfires, state emergency officials said. More than 14,000 people were evacuated from Gatlinburg alone, with hundreds of them seeking refuge in emergency shelters.
> 
> ...


That's so sad, on a level that word don't do justice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it is sad that it seems to have to reach that point before they really take notice. And another thing, in addition the blog he was doing is 8 pages. I told him blogs aren't normally that long. It is an International Blog, so he will let them tell him if it is too long. I had to laugh as the professor comes out in him. If you ask him a question, be prepared to learn the history of it, the technical aspects, and the future, along with any related facts. You'd better have a chair nearby in case you get tired. Oh dear, if any of you ever see him in person, please don't know I told you! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


LOL! Your secret is safe with us. :sm23:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'm sure Matthew will do well with his cards at the art institute. Those clouds look threatening.


No bad weather came of those clouds. They were fun to look at though. I am hoping that Matthew will do well with the sale. I want to go and check out the art work for sale. Matthew's class made ceramic ornaments for the Christmas tree and will sell them to help raise scholarship money for the class. Matthew receives scholarships and part of the money for the cards sale will go back to the art institute as well. A portion of every sale goes to the art institute to help keeping it operating. It is a wonderful blessing to our community and I am so delighted that they offer a class for the disabled adults in the community.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They are worried that the stumps burning underground will be fueled by the winds again tonight too Sam. This is really a terrible fire and the winds are near hurricane level. I am glad to report though that the fire in North Georgia is now 87% contained. Hopefully the rain today and tomorrow will help the north GA area.


Hopefully that won't happen. 
Wonderful that the N Georgia fire is so contained, hopefully the rain will continue and finish it off.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My old heap of junk is working much better and I have Joyce to thank for that. She suggested it could be the battery or memory getting full up . So I've spent the last couple of days having a good clear out , it was more time consuming than house work but it seems to have done the trick . Touch wood it's behaving wonderfully and I haven't finished clearing everything out yet so maybe it will pick up more speed


Fantastic! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I did not see this recipe, I did not see this recipe, oh heck, who am I kidding I have to try it!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> No time to play catch up tonight. I helped Matthew bundle his cards to sell at the art institute this weekend for their holiday sale. I want to go either Friday or Saturday. I had dinner with the boys and checked out the fires near Gatlinburg. It is so sad.
> 
> On a better note Matthew is making progress on the current drawing. He also found tonight's clouds interesting so I will try to share this with you.


His latest drawing is coming along wonderfully, and I agree with Matthew, I love the clouds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye Jo, if I weren't so tired from a long but calm and productive day at Elm and home, I might be blushing from the extremely complimentary words you've just posted. Thank you for them. But it is what it is here in this quite inter-related and small community. Too many generations of just a few families who are set in their perceptions of ''how we've *always* done it'' to even consider moving out of their limited comfort zones. Which is probably why God gave me all of you at this lovely tea table.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Unfortunately there are more areas like that than we realize I think. Oh well, you'll always have us. :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love those skyscapes!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> "your" furniture? --- sam


Yep, I clean it, maintain it, and pick it out, and at the time it was furniture that I had gotten pre-David, so yep, mine. lolol But then I call the new loveseats mine too, lolol Poor guy, he does get the garage. lolol 
Now mind you, he's the one who sits/lays on the loveseats, I sit with him once in a while but all my knitting stuff is by my chair, David doesn't sit in my chair, says it's not comfy, can't stretch out and lay down in it. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you'd be most welcome! Tell David to bring his fishing gear.


If David found that we could afford to go to New Zealand, he wouldn't even let me pack before getting on the next flight out, I don't think. lololol He'd grab his fishing gear and if I wasn't already in the car, I might even get left behind, that would not keep him from getting on the plane by himself. lolol He really wants to go fly fishing in NZ.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't find these ones particularly slippery, just very smooth & nice & pointy for the fine yarn. The ones I knit with before were moms metal ones, who knows where they were from, I've beenusing them since I was about 7????


So you have used them for a few years now, Right?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I put the Reuben on wheat bread...dislike rye!
> 
> Wow, lots of pages to catch up on. You got some treasure in your books, Margaret.


It is great on a pretzel bun as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If David found that we could afford to go to New Zealand, he wouldn't even let me pack before getting on the next flight out, I don't think. lololol He'd grab his fishing gear and if I wasn't already in the car, I might even get left behind, that would not keep him from getting on the plane by himself. lolol He really wants to go fly fishing in NZ.


 :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 30 November '16

Well - today we say good bye to November and realize there are 24 days until Christmas - that is a little over three weeks. And I have not started my shopping. I fear it will all be done on line this year.

Thinking about going to Napoleon to visit my computer guru Ron - have not seen the remodel for quite a while. I was trying to think if I have been over since I got back from Seattle? I think it is still in a fairly torn up state. I think by now he has the tankless water heater installed - before that he was going across the street to a neighbor to shower - for several weeks. He has no kitchen - the fridge is downstairs - and he has a hot plate and a microwave.

Years ago when I weighed a decent weight I would always diet over the holidays - I wanted to eat what I wanted to in any amount so I would intersperse my "gorges" with something less calorie laden. If you are of the same mind here are some low carb salads which should balance out those binges.

If I was trying to watch my weight this website - http://www.verywell.com - would be my go to place for good ideas and menus. Check it out. You also might keep it in mind for after the holidays.

I'm watching my weight - actually I am watching it lessen regardless of what I eat. I always thought it would be a good thing to be thin - but there is a point of being too thin - I have passed that point. One good thing - I can eat anything I want to without a worry about my waistline.

Low-Carb Chopped Salad with Chicken, Bacon and Apple Recipe

Chopped salads are some of my favorites because they are easy to eat (no giant lettuce leaves) and you get lots of tastes with every bite, in different flavor combinations. This Low-Carb Chopped Salad recipe is made with sweet apple bits which contrast nicely with the salty bacon and creamy avocado.

By Laura Dolson
Total Time 15 min 
Prep 15 min, Cook 0 min 
Yield 1 serving Low-Carb Chopped Salad

Ingredients

1/2 cup chopped cooked chicken breast
4 cups chopped romaine lettuce
1 medium plum tomato, chopped
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1/4 cup cored chopped apple, peeled or unpeeled
1/4 cup crumbled blue cheese
1/2 avocado, peeled, pitted and chopped
2 slices cooked bacon, crumbled or cut up small
Italian or vinaigrette dressing

Preparation

1. In a medium bowl, toss together the salad ingredients

2. Toss with an Italian or vinaigrette dressing.

NOTE: Makes 1 large meal-sized serving. If you'd like something less filling, divide it, and/or use less avocado.

Low-Carb Broccoli Salad with Bacon Recipe

This Low-Carb Broccoli Salad with Bacon recipe is unlike most traditional broccoli salad recipes that have a fair amount of carb, due to sugar in the dressing and raisins. I've attempted to reduce the sugar, but keep the same salty-sweet flavor combination of the classic cold broccoli salad. I do this partially by substituting currants for the more traditional raisins. Since currants are much smaller, you get the same little punches of sweetness with less sugar. If you'd still prefer raisins, you can chop them up into small pieces to get bits of flavor while using less overall.
Ingredients

By Laura Dolson
Total Time 22 min 
Prep 20 min, Cook 2 min 
Yield 10 servings Broccoli-Bacon Salad

Dressing:

3/4 cup mayonnaise
1 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice (4 1/2 teaspoons, or to taste)
1 tablespoon sugar substitute, preferably zero carb, such as liquid forms
Salt and pepper (to taste)
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
2 tablespoons dried currants or raisins chopped into small pieces

Salad:

2 large stalks of broccoli (chopped to about 5 cups of flowerettes and peeled stem)
1/2 pound bacon (cooked until crisp, drained and blotted of excess fat, and chopped)
1/4 cup sunflower seeds (not salted)

Preparation

Make the Dressing

1. In a large bowl, mix together 3/4 cup mayonnaise, 4 1/2 teaspoons lemon juice or to taste, 1 tablespoon sugar substitute, preferably zero carb, and a pinch each of salt and pepper (adjust to taste).

2. Add 1/4 cup finely chopped onion and 2 tablespoons dried currants or raisins chopped into small pieces.

Parboil the Broccoli

1. Blanch 2 large stalks of broccoli (chopped to equal about 5 cups of flowerettes and peeled stem) by either boiling it or microwaving it for 1 to 2 minutes. It should still be crunchy, just not as hard as when it's raw.

NOTE: Quickly cool it in ice water, or by running it under cold tap water.

Make the Salad

1. To the bowl of dressing, add the blanched broccoli, 1/2 pound bacon cooked until crisp, drained and chopped, and 1/4 cup unsalted sunflower seeds. Mix well to make sure everything is coated with the dressing.

2. If you'd like, save a little of the sunflower seeds and bacon to sprinkle over the top.

Nutritional Information: Each of 10 servings has 3 grams effective carbohydrate plus 2.5 grams fiber, 6 grams protein, and 203 calories.

More About Dried Currants: Dried currants are actually dark red, black Corinth seedless grapes dried to produce a black, tiny fruit. The name "currant" comes from the ancient Greek city of "Corinth."

Low-Carb Taco Salad

If you leave out the tortilla chips or shell, taco salad is naturally low in carbs. This version is very easy to throw together when you don't feel like cooking, especially if you have the meat prepared ahead of time, or have it leftover from another meal such as Ropa Vieja. We like to "dress" the salad individually with the sour cream and salsa, but if you like more dressing, either a low-carb ranch type or a lemon and olive oil dressing works well.

By Laura Dolson
Total Time 1,800 min 
Prep 1,800 min, Cook 0 min 
Yield 5 Servings

Ingredients

1 pound ground beef
8 green onions, chopped, white and green parts separated into two piles
1 tablespoon chili powder
Salt and pepper to taste
1 head romaine lettuce, chopped
1 medium tomato, chopped
1 avocado, diced (Haas has the least carb)
small can (4 oz) chopped or sliced ripe olives (optional)
1 1/2 cups grated cheese - cheddar, Monterey Jack, or a combination
1/2 cup sour cream
1/2 cup salsa

Preparation

1. Cook beef in skillet with chili powder, white part of onions, and salt and pepper. You can put in the salad warm or chilled, as you prefer.

2. Mix together the lettuce, tomato, avocado, green onion, and olives.

NOTE: At this point you can add the meat and cheese and toss it together, or put it on top of each individual serving.

3. Top with salsa and sour cream.

Warm Spinach Salad with Hot Bacon Dressing

This version of the classic warm (or wilted) spinach salad can easily be made into a meal by adding chopped cooked chicken, turkey, or even fish or tofu. Chopped egg is also a classic option. If you want more vegetables, mushrooms and red pepper work especially well.

By Laura Dolson
Total Time 15 min 
Prep 15 min, Cook 0 min 
Yield 3 servings as a side dish

Ingredients

1 package baby spinach (about 9-10 oz) or that much washed spinach leaves
4 pieces of thick-cut bacon or 6 pieces thin cut (about 150 grams), chopped
¼ cup minced onion
1 clove garlic
2 Tablespoons cider vinegar (or the same amount as the bacon fat)
A pinch of salt
Two pinches of pepper
Sugar substitute equal to 2 teaspoons sugar

Preparation

1. Put the spinach (and other vegetables if you like) in a large bowl. The spinach will shrink down some in the hot dressing, but you need room to work.

2. Chop the bacon and fry until crisp. Remove with slotted spoon and drain on paper towels.

NOTE: If you like a lightly dressed salad, leave about 2 Tablespoons of the bacon fat in the pan. If you want more dressing, leave more fat and then balance it with more vinegar and a bit more sweetener. (This dressing is a sweet and sour sort of thing.)

3. Cook the onion in the fat for 2-3 minutes, and then add the garlic - cook for 15-30 seconds or until it is starting to be fragrant. Be careful not to brown the garlic or it will get bitter.

4. Add the vinegar, and scrape up the brown bits in the pan. (The vinegar will seem potent, but it mellows quickly with the heat and sweetener.)

5. Add the salt, pepper, and sweetener. Stir to dissolve, and pour the dressing over the spinach.

6. Toss the spinach (tongs work well) until coated. Transfer to individual plates or bowls and top with bacon bits and other toppings as desired.

Menu Plan With Breakfast Burrito

By Laura Dolson

This menu would be good for most low-carb diets beyond a ultra-low-carb phase. It has 45 grams effective carbohydrate and 27 grams of fiber.
Breakfast

•	Breakfast Burrito: 2 eggs scrambled in 2 teaspoons oil or butter, 1 oz ham, 1 low-carb tortilla (these vary, but one popular brand has 5 grams of usable carbohydrate and 7 grams fiber)
•	Cantaloupe Wedge: 1/8 of medium melon

Lunch
•	A large salad, with, for example, 6 cups chopped romaine lettuce, 1/3 cup raw mushrooms, ½ cup chopped red pepper, ¼ cup shredded carrot, and ¼ cup chopped broccoli
•	4 oz cooked chicken meat
•	2 Tablespoons sugar-free Italian-type dressing

Snack
•	1/2 cup cottage cheese
•	½ cup sugar-free canned peaches, such as "Carb Clever" or rinse peaches canned in juice very well.

Dinner
•	Unstuffed Cabbage
•	Optional low-carb dessert, if you have carbs left (some, like the low-carb brownies, are just one carb each)

Nutritional Analysis: This menu provides 45 grams effective carbohydrate plus 27 grams fiber, 102 grams protein, and 1500 calories.

Note: Calories can be varied by adding and subtracting protein and fat (if you get hungry, add more calories), or, if your particular carbohydrate needs vary from this, by changing amounts of carbohydrate foods. All menus have essentially all essential vitamins and minerals except for calcium and Vitamin D.

"Essentially" means that one particular vitamin might be a bit under one day or another. For the most part, these menus far exceed the minimum requirements.

http://www.verywell.com/chopped-salad-2242118


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have heard nothing about the results. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I was a stupid mom spoiling her children as well. I was told by a teacher to stop taking my kids to museums and reading so much to my children because they were more advanced than classmates. I also was told by the same teacher that my son did not need breathing treatments even though the doctor advised me to do so since son#1 was starting to develop pneumonia. I was stupid and followed the doctor's advice.


Nice when teachers know better than doctors what medical treatment is required. Wonder what she would have done if the doctor tried saying what she should teach.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure. 
Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Joy/Sassafras those fav jeans are just getting fashionable now if you look at what so many of the younger generation wear....thread bare and holes....LOL.


For which they pay a lot of money too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure.
> Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


That is a pity.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I never could get DH to take his shoes off and put on slippers and yes...he puts his filthy feet on the sofa. Really irates me. Tried and tried...even had a nice designated area on the glassed in porch area with a sign and shelf for shoes....no such luck. Oldest DD has everyone take their shoes off when they come in; cuts down on dirt. Unfortunately I USED to be a much better housekeeper but have let it go after years of trying to change DH and am pretty slack now. Not worth the aggravation it was causing.


While I've never been a good housekeeper I have got slacker for the same reason. I either need to run round after him or put up with mess. And now it's often him who cleans up


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hi Kaye Jo, definitely on the improve. Tolerating pain meds better. No pain yesterday but my leg has ached all day today. Grrr! Was supposed to go home Friday or Saturday but need a succession of pain-free days for that to happen. Will have to wait and see.


That is good, hopefully you'll get several good days in a row and be able to go home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I never could get DH to take his shoes off and put on slippers and yes...he puts his filthy feet on the sofa. Really irates me. Tried and tried...even had a nice designated area on the glassed in porch area with a sign and shelf for shoes....no such luck. Oldest DD has everyone take their shoes off when they come in; cuts down on dirt. Unfortunately I USED to be a much better housekeeper but have let it go after years of trying to change DH and am pretty slack now. Not worth the aggravation it was causing.


Men are not the easiest trained of all Gods creatures, that's for sure, sorry Sam, just a fact. lolol
You do have to pick your battles, in the giant scheme of things, shoes in the house is really not that big of a deal, comparatively. Now the toilet seat is a whole nother matter, I do not like to fall in, in the dark. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It knits up into an unusual shape, I'll be interested to see the completed shawl.


Me too. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny how cats love boxes!


They are goofy about boxes and paper bags. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad - hopefully she feels better in the morning - sending tons of healing energy her way - maybe elizabeth and grandpa can plant a tree tomorrow. happy brthday elizabeth. --- sam



darowil said:


> One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure.
> Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you no sense of humor? lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Men are not the easiest trained of all Gods creatures, that's for sure, sorry Sam, just a fact. lolol
> You do have to pick your battles, in the giant scheme of things, shoes in the house is really not that big of a deal, comparatively. Now the toilet seat is a whole nother matter, I do not like to fall in, in the dark. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot as I'm going to war with my embroidery machine.


I hope you managed to wrangle it into submission.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Congratulations on getting your new needles. I'm afraid my WIP's are getting ahead of me and now with Christmas coming, they might take a back seat. I've got 2 pairs of slippers to finish and some hats to weave in.
> 
> I have a rant:
> I bought a new table lamp yesterday in St. Catharines and when I got it home, I found that one of the arms had come away from the stand. I had to take it back to the store. I thought they would give me a credit and I would have to look for another. The lady said she would fix it for me and I could pick it up today. Went there and it wasn't fixed. The man tried to fix it while I waited for 45 minutes but has to take it apart. Then he has to order in felt for the bottom. That was wasted trip #3. I did get a discount of 30% on the lamp, which has now been eaten up with all the travelling back and forth. Now I have no idea how long it will take for him to fix it. Rant over.


Not very good customer service is it? I hope that you get a satisfactory outcome in the end.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That was a spectacular fire, do they have any idea how it started?


No word on that yet, it's still smouldering so they can't get in to examine anything yet


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> That really is very pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night the grain elevator in Turtleford went up in flames. It's so sad to see anothe prairie landmark gone as well as the loss of all the grain inside. I shared some video on Facebook, will see if I can find the link to share it here.
> 
> One of my friends lives just across the street & they were concerned when it came down that it might hit their house so they had a very bad night. Fortunately when It collapsed it just fell in rather than topple.
> The Coop grocery is on the opposite side of it & the fire department had to keep hosing it down due to the terrible heat.
> ...


That's horrible, I'm glad it didn't take any other buildings with it though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night the grain elevator in Turtleford went up in flames. It's so sad to see anothe prairie landmark gone as well as the loss of all the grain inside. I shared some video on Facebook, will see if I can find the link to share it here.
> 
> One of my friends lives just across the street & they were concerned when it came down that it might hit their house so they had a very bad night. Fortunately when It collapsed it just fell in rather than topple.
> The Coop grocery is on the opposite side of it & the fire department had to keep hosing it down due to the terrible heat.
> ...


How scary for those near by. And sad for a landmark to go that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They are goofy about boxes and paper bags. lol


Ringo as a pup had a thing about lemonade bottles- he used to bash them up, almost to a pulp- but he is very sedate now-a-days, unless a cat is involved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would ask for a credit and argue until i got it. --- sam


& if they are hesitant to give it, tell them you'll make sure they get lots of advertising for their "wonderful service"????
I find that threat gets lots of action, especially now when people use social media????

Re:lamp Liz bought


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No word on that yet, it's still smouldering so they can't get in to examine anything yet


I guess that is to be expected, it was a very fierce fire.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure.
> Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


Oh poor little thing, I hope she's feeling better soon, poor granddad, but they can plant a tree another day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If David found that we could afford to go to New Zealand, he wouldn't even let me pack before getting on the next flight out, I don't think. lololol He'd grab his fishing gear and if I wasn't already in the car, I might even get left behind, that would not keep him from getting on the plane by himself. lolol He really wants to go fly fishing in NZ.


And you could go yarn shopping. Some lovely yarns there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you no sense of humor? lol --- sam


LOL! Not when it includes a cold/wet bum in the middle of the night. :sm06: 
I don't want to be that awake when I go tinkle. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ringo as a pup had a thing about lemonade bottles- he used to bash them up, almost to a pulp- but he is very sedate now-a-days, unless a cat is involved.


LOL! Daisy likes empty water bottles, if Marla gives her one, she'll chew it into a ball.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And you could go yarn shopping. Some lovely yarns there.


A good reason for going to Hokitika.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And you could go yarn shopping. Some lovely yarns there.


Yarn shopping is always a plus. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Daisy likes empty water bottles, if Marla gives her one, she'll chew it into a ball.


They were so disgusting, they went in the rubbish, not the recycling!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A good reason for going to Hokitika.


The very reason we went!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is too bad - i hope insurance will cover the loss of the lentils. how old of a grain elevator was it. you see them all over the place here in ohio. --- sam


I think it was built in the early 80's, one of the last in the area. I'm sure it won't be rebuilt as it was now privately owned, the Wheat Pool closed a few years ago. I'm not sure about insurance but hope they have it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The very reason we went!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> What an interesting day here. I woke up after only about 4 hours of sleep. Not that unusual but within a few hours a migraine hit. Now, I usually have a little warning but not today. I sat wondering what the deal was. Then early this afternoon my power went off. I called the power company and they assured me it would only be off for a little while as they were doing some repairs. OK. So I decide to go lay down. Cool, dark room---perfect for helping alleviate the head pain. Woke up about 4 hours later to rain. Not bad in and of itself. Then my DD calls and asks if I have heard the weather. No. I turn on the TV and find out we are under tornado watch. There is also a warning about 5-10 miles south of me with people urged to take shelter. Ah-ha , that explains the migraine.
> So now, another 4 hours later, the rain is still falling but the worst of the weather has moved north and east. My hope is that areas of Tennessee will get some much needed rain---without the tornadoes!
> 
> I hope you all are doing well tonight/today.
> Ev


My response went to the ether so will try again. I'm glad you're no longer under a tornado watch. It must be so terrifying. I hope that your migraine eases soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> So you have used them for a few years now, Right?


Just a few????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thank you, angelam, today was better re side-effects but I had a painful leg all day. Just had a heat pack on so feel good at the moment. Long may it last!


Did you find out why your leg is paining?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> I'm with you on this one Daralene. So glad you spoke up. I'm still a bit hurt at DH's reaction a couple of days ago when I had a spasm (very painful) while DH was in the room. I asked him to tell me I was going to be alright, but he angrily retorted that he was not a doctor and how could he tell me I would be alright. I was a bit miffed. All I wanted was a hug and a bit of sympathy! But no point telling him as he reacts terribly if I comment on things like this. Oh well, we married "for better and for worse"


There is something about men and sympathy for their wives. On the other hand, when they are under the weather,, they expect all kinds of sympathy and care.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope Elizabeth is OK soon.

Evelyn &Gwen hope all is OK with you, I just saw on the news where you are under tornado watch. Keep safe! Seems a strange time of year for tornados.

GKs just left & I'm beat! DS was in this afternoon, he decided not to stay in camp for the extra week????, he got my Christmas stuff down so I've put out a few things, may do a few more later. I'm supposed to go quilting tomorrow so need to get stuff organized for that, I will have to leave in the middle of the day for a while to go to my doctors appointment, nothing like everything happening the same day????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't blame you for being mad, they should give your money back!


Big sign says no refunds but credit within 7 days. They didn't even suggest a credit. They have just opened another store and I thought they might have one there but didn't get a reply.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night the grain elevator in Turtleford went up in flames. It's so sad to see anothe prairie landmark gone as well as the loss of all the grain inside. I shared some video on Facebook, will see if I can find the link to share it here.
> 
> One of my friends lives just across the street & they were concerned when it came down that it might hit their house so they had a very bad night. Fortunately when It collapsed it just fell in rather than topple.
> The Coop grocery is on the opposite side of it & the fire department had to keep hosing it down due to the terrible heat.
> ...


That's terrible, Bonnie. The grain elevators are so important to your area.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> & if they are hesitant to give it, tell them you'll make sure they get lots of advertising for their "wonderful service"????
> I find that threat gets lots of action, especially now when people use social media????
> 
> Re:lamp Liz bought


I have to say that the lady and man who waited on me were doing their best to repair the lamp. We'll see how long it takes then.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Men are not the easiest trained of all Gods creatures, that's for sure, sorry Sam, just a fact. lolol
> You do have to pick your battles, in the giant scheme of things, shoes in the house is really not that big of a deal, comparatively. Now the toilet seat is a whole nother matter, I do not like to fall in, in the dark. lol


Re toilet seats up in the dark: ''AMEN, Sister""


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm always barefoot , only time I wear shoes is when I'm going out . But I think I have something wrong with a couple of my toes as they are starting to feel very cold and sore which seems to come and go so I've taken to wearing thick socks when I remember which is not often see if that helps


I'm the same...if I put shoes on, my feet know they're going outside! I'd go barefoot there too if I could but we have too many sharp things growing here, and in summer, the sidewalks can truly burn your feet.

I do keep socks and/or slippers on all winter, for with the Raynaud's, it's necessary to avoid chilblains (still usually get them at least once, ugh). That is painful and itchy.

EV, hope you find a group for social interaction soon and yes, hope the rain moved up to Tennessee... one of my friends had fire only five miles from her place last night. So scary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't find these ones particularly slippery, just very smooth & nice & pointy for the fine yarn. The ones I knit with before were moms metal ones, who knows where they were from, I've beenusing them since I was about 7????


I got some of the Knit Picks metal tips as a "bonus" cheap on an order a while back and then bought a few more sets because I like them a lot (won't buy the wooden one from there any more since the manufacturing change, but have the whole set already). They are very smooth and have a good feel to me. I hope eventually to replace all the old aluminum circulars, as they aren't so great.

Pulled out my hodgepodge sweater today to wear and found a hole! :sm03: I'll have to try and fix it but not sure I have the leftovers of that yarn or not.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Angela, KathleenDoris and Gwen, having fun and giggles with this and heaven knows the world needs more fun and giggles. Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I agree with you. What will happen when all the oil and gas are sucked out. There is a reason that they are in the earth's core.... Could this be the cause of sink holes?????


Sink holes are caused by water carving out spaces, and I think with fracking, it's not so much taking the oil out but forcing a lot of water in. Water is necessary for all life on earth but also one of the most destructive forces of nature.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, so sorry your lamp is not fixed. Hope they fix it soon or give you credit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was great for 'window shopping' - the displays were beautiful- food very tempting, and the railway was right underneath.


What a beautiful building!

Has the earth settled now or are you still getting aftershocks?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is great on a pretzel bun as well.


Oh, that oooes sound good! (A Reuben sandwich)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the embroidery machine and I are now on the same wave length. Since the machine can't speak I'm going to claim it was it's fault....not mine! At the moment it is purring away. Actually is is more roaring than purring; quite noisy. 

Sassafras as long as your old jeans aren't this ripped we won't mind at all you wearing them!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, hope Elizabeth feeling better. It's so sad when little ones are sick on bday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a beautiful building!
> 
> Has the earth settled now or are you still getting aftershocks?


Still quaking (not bad enough to feel this far north, mostly) Not as many coming through though as it was a week ago. Judging from Christchurch's experience, and the severity of the land movement it will be years. Some hillsides have dropped/risen by a good two metres- Scientists are quite fascinated.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, if I looked that good in tattered jeans I'd have never bought new ones! Teehee. Afraid I look more like those "OMG, look what you see in Wally World" pics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, if I looked that good in tattered jeans I'd have never bought new ones! Teehee. Afraid I look more like those "OMG, look what you see in Wally World" pics.


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: Me too!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sink holes are caused by water carving out spaces, and I think with fracking, it's not so much taking the oil out but forcing a lot of water in. Water is necessary for all life on earth but also one of the most destructive forces of nature.


& they pump at least 14 semi loads of fresh water down each well that is lost forever, don't they realize we need that to drink????

The sink holes are caused when limestone is dissolved by underground water & then it collapses


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nice when teachers know better than doctors what medical treatment is required. Wonder what she would have done if the doctor tried saying what she should teach.


My oldest DD's first grade teacher said DD "should be on Ritalin," and I looked her dead in the eye and asked, "And where did you get your medical degree?" The kid was smart and bored because she finished her work early and needed something to occupy her. I told the teacher if she wasn't able to find things for DD to do, I'd be glad to write up some worksheets for her...and no way was I going to sedate my child to satisfy the teacher! That woman didn't like me much but I didn't care, and I talked to the principal to make sure she didn't take it out on my daughter, either. She never should have poked Mama Bear. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that is to be expected, it was a very fierce fire.


We've had some arson in the city of late, too...so disturbing to have so much burning lately. :sm13:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest DD's first grade teacher said DD "should be on Ritalin," and I looked her dead in the eye and asked, "And where did you get your medical degree?" The kid was smart and bored because she finished her work early and needed something to occupy her. I told the teacher if she wasn't able to find things for DD to do, I'd be glad to write up some worksheets for her...and no way was I going to sedate my child to satisfy the teacher! That woman didn't like me much but I didn't care, and I talked to the principal to make sure she didn't take it out on my daughter, either. She never should have poked Mama Bear. LOL


I agree, good job Mama Bear!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still quaking (not bad enough to feel this far north, mostly) Not as many coming through though as it was a week ago. Judging from Christchurch's experience, and the severity of the land movement it will be years. Some hillsides have dropped/risen by a good two metres- Scientists are quite fascinated.


Sounds like interesting times ahead...isn't there a "curse" from somewhere that says, "May you live in interesting times"? We certainly do. :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go check the embroidery machine...TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope sweet Elizabeth feels better soon.

Caught up, I think, finally! Tonight's supper was fridge dump soup, turkey edition, with toasted French bread. I'm full and warm for now.

Off to knit. I have a sleeve and a half to go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the embroidery machine and I are now on the same wave length. Since the machine can't speak I'm going to claim it was it's fault....not mine! At the moment it is purring away. Actually is is more roaring than purring; quite noisy.
> 
> Sassafras as long as your old jeans aren't this ripped we won't mind at all you wearing them!


Now if only we all looked like that, I wouldn't mind ripped jeans. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds lovely - have a great time and hope you get a lot of knitting done. how much yarn have you bought? --- sam


Only three skeins. But I bought three more ChiaoGoo fixed circs and the full set of interchangables (2-15). Yep, I was bad!

Kathy


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, sorry he didnt have much empathy. I wonder if the roles were reversed?? Mmmm men! Sometimes anyway. Sorry Sam. :sm19:


Yes he would expect sympathy in spades!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could happily live close to the QVB with Lyncraft and Morris and Sons around the corner- problem is Sydney's heat, and had I gone to live with the family I don't think I would have had that sort of freedom.
> I too, know have a 'post KP' stash!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Usually, yes, alternately. I have still to hunt down the video.


I'm going to check out the video too, as I keep telling myself to do more hats on circulars.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Don't know if someone's answered this but to do garter stitch in the round, you knit one row, then purl one row. The video show knit one row, then use another ball of yarn, flip the work over & knit on the other side, opposite direction


Sounds interesting but I cannot visualise it. Will have to find the video!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, agree, glad I was a teenager in the era of Marilyn Monroe being the ideal. Today she'd be considered fat!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Gwen, Bonnie and Angela, thank you for being enablers on continuing to wear my tattered jeans. Seems you just washed them enough to get soft and comfy and BOOM they are tattered. I know tattered jeans are expensive, but, my problem is my bod is also soft, old, and tattered and the combo of jeans and me is NOT a fashion statement!????????????


You are too funny! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> while i don't agree with his actions - from the male point of view i think it frightens him when something like that happens and he can't do anything about it. i think that is what his answer stemmed from. but i have not lived with him nor do i know him so i could be out to sea on this one. --- sam


No Sam you are probably right. I should cut him some slack this time.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just checking in on the way to bed. 
Have had a bit of a busy day. Will explain tomorrow. 

Managed to get this finished and sewn up.

Marianna Mels all in one romper suit on Ravelry 0-3 mth size. I will add purple buttons. Also might do a hat or headband and booties to match.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> QVB? --- sam


Did Julie reply already? Stands for Queen Victoria Building, a wonderfully restored building in central Sydney. Now a major shopping centre.

Some info here - probably more than anyone needs but you should look at some images. It is a beautiful place.

https://www.qvb.com.au/about-qvb

https://www.qvb.com.au/christmas/qvb-swarovski-christmas-tree

You have to look at the tree. Every year it is magnificent and worth a trip to the city to see.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> No Sam you are probably right. I should cut him some slack this time.


Yes, I suspect it is that he hates feeling helpless and doesn't really know what to do. I hardly ever get sick and it always seemed to freak my husband out if I did, to the point I couldn't do everything I normally did (he was unprepared to have to fill in!). So anger was usually his reaction also.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> Have had a bit of a busy day. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> Managed to get this finished and sewn up.
> ...


Adorable!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want a bag. --- sam


I'll send you one with your socks in it!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you find out why your leg is paining?


No But I am guessing it is residual pain from all the spasms due to the inflamed nerve.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure.
> Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


Sorry to hear that. Poor little thing. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> have you no sense of humor? lol --- sam


Careful Sam , you are outnumbered here!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

budasha said:


> There is something about men and sympathy for their wives. On the other hand, when they are under the weather,, they expect all kinds of sympathy and care.


So true!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Re toilet seats up in the dark: ''AMEN, Sister""


Amen from me too! Not much gets me going but that one does!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dare we ask how long you've been collecting the bags and how many you currently have? LOL


I may have 150 or more! Amber's SO keeps them for me, though he doesn't put them in just one place, and when Amber gets tired of picking them up when they fall on the floor of the pantry, she throws them out! And I have been given quite a few. One lady sent me at least 50 and wouldn't even let me pay postage. Hmm as I think about this, I probably have a lot more than that! I've probably been collecting them for over 5 years.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest DD's first grade teacher said DD "should be on Ritalin," and I looked her dead in the eye and asked, "And where did you get your medical degree?" The kid was smart and bored because she finished her work early and needed something to occupy her. I told the teacher if she wasn't able to find things for DD to do, I'd be glad to write up some worksheets for her...and no way was I going to sedate my child to satisfy the teacher! That woman didn't like me much but I didn't care, and I talked to the principal to make sure she didn't take it out on my daughter, either. She never should have poked Mama Bear. LOL


Good going Momma Bear! As a teacher myself, I have to shake my head at some of the things some teachers do and say. But there are some truly inspirational teachers out there (we just need more of them)


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, I've caught up! First time in months! Good news is I am cleared to go home on Sunday! As long as I take it easy, and don't try to drive or look over my shoulder, I should be fine. Oh and I need a heavy duty heat pack. The one I have been using here has given the best pain relief. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They were so disgusting, they went in the rubbish, not the recycling!


LOL! They certainly can destroy them, can't they?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope Elizabeth is OK soon.
> 
> Evelyn &Gwen hope all is OK with you, I just saw on the news where you are under tornado watch. Keep safe! Seems a strange time of year for tornados.
> 
> GKs just left & I'm beat! DS was in this afternoon, he decided not to stay in camp for the extra week????, he got my Christmas stuff down so I've put out a few things, may do a few more later. I'm supposed to go quilting tomorrow so need to get stuff organized for that, I will have to leave in the middle of the day for a while to go to my doctors appointment, nothing like everything happening the same day????


Glad your son was able to get your Christmas decorations down, I found the 6ft tree last night, on accident, yay, so that is up and has lights and ornaments on it, so that is a major improvement on what was up, nothing. lol 
I need to get new stocking hangers for the mantle, I'll get those at Hobby Lobby along with a smaller tree skirt than I have. 
You'll have a busy day tomorrow, like us it sounds like.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Re toilet seats up in the dark: ''AMEN, Sister""


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure.
> Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


Hope Elizabeth is soon well again. It's no fun to be sick on your birthday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the embroidery machine and I are now on the same wave length. Since the machine can't speak I'm going to claim it was it's fault....not mine! At the moment it is purring away. Actually is is more roaring than purring; quite noisy.
> 
> Sassafras as long as your old jeans aren't this ripped we won't mind at all you wearing them!


LOL! Well, it is good that you are on the same page and cooperating with each other anyway.

OMG! Those jeans are awful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> Have had a bit of a busy day. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> Managed to get this finished and sewn up.
> ...


That's cute, Mel


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Good going Momma Bear! As a teacher myself, I have to shake my head at some of the things some teachers do and say. But there are some truly inspirational teachers out there (we just need more of them)


I always try to be one, but working with adults is very different!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest DD's first grade teacher said DD "should be on Ritalin," and I looked her dead in the eye and asked, "And where did you get your medical degree?" The kid was smart and bored because she finished her work early and needed something to occupy her. I told the teacher if she wasn't able to find things for DD to do, I'd be glad to write up some worksheets for her...and no way was I going to sedate my child to satisfy the teacher! That woman didn't like me much but I didn't care, and I talked to the principal to make sure she didn't take it out on my daughter, either. She never should have poked Mama Bear. LOL


Good job!!! :sm24: 
When Christopher was in 5th grade, his doctors, both medical and mental said no more Ritalin he didn't need it anymore, and they don't like to keep kids on it after the age of 10 as it inhibits their growth patterns and such, his teacher threatened, "threatened", me with child protective services if I didn't put him back on it. I told her that both doctors took him off it, I couldn't put him on something that a doctor won't give you a script for and to bring it on, I'd have both doctors on my side. She wasn't happy, I withdrew him from school a couple months later and sent him to his dad for a bit, but that's a whole nother story, and she called me upset that I'd taken him out and wanted to make sure it wasn't her fault. lol She was a nice enough person, but not good with kids that were not in the "normal" spectrum, I told her that her threatening behavior hadn't helped.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wow, I've caught up! First time in months! Good news is I am cleared to go home on Sunday! As long as I take it easy, and don't try to drive or look over my shoulder, I should be fine. Oh and I need a heavy duty heat pack. The one I have been using here has given the best pain relief. TTYL


Good news, hope the healing continues


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wow, I've caught up! First time in months! Good news is I am cleared to go home on Sunday! As long as I take it easy, and don't try to drive or look over my shoulder, I should be fine. Oh and I need a heavy duty heat pack. The one I have been using here has given the best pain relief. TTYL


That's wonderful news!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> Have had a bit of a busy day. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> Managed to get this finished and sewn up.
> ...


I hope it was a good busy. 
The romper is so cute!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Amen from me too! Not much gets me going but that one does!


I think we are a rather large group on this one. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad your son was able to get your Christmas decorations down, I found the 6ft tree last night, on accident, yay, so that is up and has lights and ornaments on it, so that is a major improvement on what was up, nothing. lol
> I need to get new stocking hangers for the mantle, I'll get those at Hobby Lobby along with a smaller tree skirt than I have.
> You'll have a busy day tomorrow, like us it sounds like.


I didn't put the tree up tonight but got all the other decorations up????????
I'll try to get the tree up Friday morning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we think we have it bad. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=23545


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Hope everyone under the weather starts to feel better. Plus those in the path of bad weather or Mother Nature's wrath are safe. 

Went to Tucson today as my DM had a Drs appt. We ate at a Japanese restaurant first. Had lots of yummy sushi and a mimosa. I wasn't driving. After her appt we went to two LYS. I bought my needles at the first one and three skeins of discounted yarn at the second. Acrylic this time as I think I'll make a pair of slippers for myself. Have made three hats and a cowl from the reflective yarn plus a pair of fingerless mitts with four rows of crocodile stitches. Hats were knit, mitts crocheted. Have been working on the wreaths I need also. I'll post pics later on. 

Sore from getting in/out of the backseat of a two door coupe. Not easy for this body of mine. But we had a treat of frozen custard from Culver's so that helped. 

Lila is doing great. She has two other dogs (black lab and a chihuahua) to torment. Only kidding. She tries to get the chi to play but he won't. The lab is jealous of her but hasn't tried to harm her. The pit bulls that visit don't mess with her either. 

Caught up reading and now need to clean off bed and crawl in it. Two hour time difference between here and Ohio. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Good going Momma Bear! As a teacher myself, I have to shake my head at some of the things some teachers do and say. But there are some truly inspirational teachers out there (we just need more of them)


Christophers one teacher when he was in high school was phenomenal, retired military, retired CIA, and had the patience of a saint, he was also very good at dealing with all the different kids that came through his class, his ex wife was a terror(that's a whole nother story too, that I do not want to relive, needless to say, I learned not to ask if someone was related to someone else, ever, she tried to get me fired for that question when I was just trying to be friendly), but he was a good person and wonderful teacher, Christopher still thinks the world of him.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good job!!! :sm24:
> When Christopher was in 5th grade, his doctors, both medical and mental said no more Ritalin he didn't need it anymore, and they don't like to keep kids on it after the age of 10 as it inhibits their growth patterns and such, his teacher threatened, "threatened", me with child protective services if I didn't put him back on it. I told her that both doctors took him off it, I couldn't put him on something that a doctor won't give you a script for and to bring it on, I'd have both doctors on my side. She wasn't happy, I withdrew him from school a couple months later and sent him to his dad for a bit, but that's a whole nother story, and she called me upset that I'd taken him out and wanted to make sure it wasn't her fault. lol She was a nice enough person, but not good with kids that were not in the "normal" spectrum, I told her that her threatening behavior hadn't helped.


I think it was my own school experience that made me fierce about my kids. I'm not on the "normal" spectrum either, but when I went to school, they didn't even really know about a lot of stuff. So I spent a lot of time frustrated and didn't want mine to feel that way. At times, I know they still did, but I tried to help them however I could.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Wow, I've caught up! First time in months! Good news is I am cleared to go home on Sunday! As long as I take it easy, and don't try to drive or look over my shoulder, I should be fine. Oh and I need a heavy duty heat pack. The one I have been using here has given the best pain relief. TTYL


That's great, hard not to look over your shoulder sometimes but hopefully it won't be a problem.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do the farmers get paid when they deliver their grain or does it need to be sold before they get paid. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it was built in the early 80's, one of the last in the area. I'm sure it won't be rebuilt as it was now privately owned, the Wheat Pool closed a few years ago. I'm not sure about insurance but hope they have it


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, what an adorable romper!
Denise, thank you, life is more fun when we share laughter. Thank you for link to tree. Reminds me of the huge tree in Rockefeller Center, New York.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yay! Denise, great news that you get to go home!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, you go mama bear.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there were quite a few tornados that touched down in georgia - hope gwen is ok. they had three confirmed tornadoes in the atlanta metro area. looked like a good bit of damage. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope Elizabeth is OK soon.
> 
> Evelyn &Gwen hope all is OK with you, I just saw on the news where you are under tornado watch. Keep safe! Seems a strange time of year for tornados.
> 
> GKs just left & I'm beat! DS was in this afternoon, he decided not to stay in camp for the extra week????, he got my Christmas stuff down so I've put out a few things, may do a few more later. I'm supposed to go quilting tomorrow so need to get stuff organized for that, I will have to leave in the middle of the day for a while to go to my doctors appointment, nothing like everything happening the same day????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone under the weather starts to feel better. Plus those in the path of bad weather or Mother Nature's wrath are safe.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy, sounds like you are having a great time, poor Lila, playmates that don't play, poor Gizmo has that problem sometimes with Ryssa, sometimes he wants to play so bad and she won't play, then there are times she jumps down from the chair and chases him around the house. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stand your ground liz - demand to see a manager - tell them you want your money back or a new lamp. --- sam



budasha said:


> Big sign says no refunds but credit within 7 days. They didn't even suggest a credit. They have just opened another store and I thought they might have one there but didn't get a reply.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Christophers one teacher when he was in high school was phenomenal, retired military, retired CIA, and had the patience of a saint, he was also very good at dealing with all the different kids that came through his class, his ex wife was a terror(that's a whole nother story too, that I do not want to relive, needless to say, I learned not to ask if someone was related to someone else, ever, she tried to get me fired for that question when I was just trying to be friendly), but he was a good person and wonderful teacher, Christopher still thinks the world of him.


I found out recently that my HS biology teacher, whom I adored, was my BIL's uncle (I also didn't know that this girl I knew in HS--this BIL's wife--was my future husband's sister until I'd dated him for some time, ha!). Small world, for sure.

Off to sleep I go, too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think it was my own school experience that made me fierce about my kids. I'm not on the "normal" spectrum either, but when I went to school, they didn't even really know about a lot of stuff. So I spent a lot of time frustrated and didn't want mine to feel that way. At times, I know they still did, but I tried to help them however I could.


As parents, that's the best we can do, I recognized behaviors in Christopher when he was little, and took him to mental health because they were the same behaviors my little brother had had when he was young and had a really hard time with school and such, they told me I was reading things into things and to take him home and not worry about it, I knew better but what can a dumb mom do? Then when he went when he was 5 the counselor that he got was appalled that they had told me that, said if they had done what needed done, they could have mitigated a lot of the problems he had later. :sm19:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> there were quite a few tornados that touched down in georgia - hope gwen is ok. they had three confirmed tornadoes in the atlanta metro area. looked like a good bit of damage. --- sam


That's so scary, I hope Gwen and Marianne are both fine with no damage also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found out recently that my HS biology teacher, whom I adored, was my BIL's uncle (I also didn't know that this girl I knew in HS--this BIL's wife--was my future husband's sister until I'd dated him for some time, ha!). Small world, for sure.
> 
> Off to sleep I go, too.


It is indeed. lol When I went to the Navy recruiter to see about joining the navy after high school, he asked who my dad was, he used to be a fishing buddy of my dads on Adak when my dad worked for the state. He asked why I chose the Navy instead of the Air Force like my dad, I told him I figured the AF had had enough of Bakers and I'd give the navy one, my uncle had been a Marine. I ended up pregnant and didn't join, I sure wish I had anyway, but then my life would be different and I love the one I have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think a lot of men are built to take the uncertainty when their wives are not in the pink of health. and they try to cover it up - most of the time with disastrous results - like yours did. i'm not condoning it - that was a feelingless thing to do - but i think there is an underlying reason. maybe they were mothered too much. lol --- sam



nicho said:


> No Sam you are probably right. I should cut him some slack this time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up so I think I'll just finish watching Reginald Owen in A Christmas Carol and knit on the wrap. 
Night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> Have had a bit of a busy day. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> Managed to get this finished and sewn up.
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Back again, 

I forgot to add that Jesse was delivered on Monday or Tuesday, can't remember which. He weighed in at 1#12oz and is 12" long. Long road for him to travel outside of mommy (who is doing well and staying at the Ronald McDonald house.). Jesse has had some problems so prayers would be welcome. He is such a cutie already and so tiny. Please keep this family in your thoughts. 

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the tree is beautiful - what a lot of work getting it done. --- sam



nicho said:


> Did Julie reply already? Stands for Queen Victoria Building, a wonderfully restored building in central Sydney. Now a major shopping centre.
> 
> Some info here - probably more than anyone needs but you should look at some images. It is a beautiful place.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news nicho - hope you can find a good heat pack that will keep the pain away. --- sam



nicho said:


> Wow, I've caught up! First time in months! Good news is I am cleared to go home on Sunday! As long as I take it easy, and don't try to drive or look over my shoulder, I should be fine. Oh and I need a heavy duty heat pack. The one I have been using here has given the best pain relief. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you continue to have a good time - drive safe. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone under the weather starts to feel better. Plus those in the path of bad weather or Mother Nature's wrath are safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so tiny - but they do wonder things with preemies now - sending mother and jesse tons of healing energy. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> 
> I forgot to add that Jesse was delivered on Monday or Tuesday, can't remember which. He weighed in at 1#12oz and is 12" long. Long road for him to travel outside of mommy (who is doing well and staying at the Ronald McDonald house.). Jesse has had some problems so prayers would be welcome. He is such a cutie already and so tiny. Please keep this family in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Big sign says no refunds but credit within 7 days. They didn't even suggest a credit. They have just opened another store and I thought they might have one there but didn't get a reply.


Here generally things that under warranty are just swapped or refunded-they can be sent for repair but these days most places don't bother. And the policy of 7 days for refunds doesn't apply in this case as it is a faulty item not a change of mind. Indeed in that case here they would either need to repair it, replace it or refund it- and that does not mean a credit for the shop. Credits are fine for changes of mind but not faulty items. Or was it just that you couldn't put it together?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, hope Elizabeth feeling better. It's so sad when little ones are sick on bday.


Yes I told her that at least her Mummy waited 2 more years. I remember it clearly becuase we were going to see her new cousin born 3 days before and it was to be the end of her dummy (pacifier). The plan being you are a big girl now and big girls don't need dummies.Clearly you can't do that to a sick child. So instead I told her that she wan't getting any more and that the one she had was the last one. One day she came with it and said, 'Dummy dead'. I reminded her that no more dummies and she simply dropped it in the rubbish bin and walked off and never wanted it again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I suspect it is that he hates feeling helpless and doesn't really know what to do. I hardly ever get sick and it always seemed to freak my husband out if I did, to the point I couldn't do everything I normally did (he was unprepared to have to fill in!). So anger was usually his reaction also.


I can't complain about mine in that regard. If he is sick he just lies around but expects nothing (and if he is lying around I know he is sick, he keeps going until he drops). If I am sick he will either do what needs doing or shrug his shoulders and say it doesn't matter. Sympathy he is not so good on admittedly but as he is so accepting I'm going to complain.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well, it is good that you are on the same page and cooperating with each other anyway.
> 
> OMG! Those jeans are awful.


It wouldn't matter how good I looked I would not be wearing them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> do the farmers get paid when they deliver their grain or does it need to be sold before they get paid. --- sam


You get paid only when you sell the grain.
The elevator that burned was no longer operating as a business but was owned by a farmer so unless he had good insurance it will be his loss


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> 
> I forgot to add that Jesse was delivered on Monday or Tuesday, can't remember which. He weighed in at 1#12oz and is 12" long. Long road for him to travel outside of mommy (who is doing well and staying at the Ronald McDonald house.). Jesse has had some problems so prayers would be welcome. He is such a cutie already and so tiny. Please keep this family in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


How premature is Jesse? I hope all goes well for the poor little soul


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes I told her that at least her Mummy waited 2 more years. I remember it clearly becuase we were going to see her new cousin born 3 days before and it was to be the end of her dummy (pacifier). The plan being you are a big girl now and big girls don't need dummies.Clearly you can't do that to a sick child. So instead I told her that she wan't getting any more and that the one she had was the last one. One day she came with it and said, 'Dummy dead'. I reminded her that no more dummies and she simply dropped it in the rubbish bin and walked off and never wanted it again.


I told my youngest he was a big boy & big boys didn't need soothers, he said yes, so I opened the car window & he threw it away. Then he cried the rest of the way home???? I stopped & bought another but he never asked for it. I was afraid he would cry all night & I had to work. My MIL was appalled that my kids had soothers until about 2-1/2 but I said I would rather that than them suck their thumb because that couldn't be thrown away. My cousin sucked her thumb until in her teens????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> 
> I forgot to add that Jesse was delivered on Monday or Tuesday, can't remember which. He weighed in at 1#12oz and is 12" long. Long road for him to travel outside of mommy (who is doing well and staying at the Ronald McDonald house.). Jesse has had some problems so prayers would be welcome. He is such a cutie already and so tiny. Please keep this family in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Thats tiny. He does have a long road ahead thats for sure. Did you mention his coming arrival before- I don't remember the background or how he is connected to you. Why was he so small- I assume very early.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I told my youngest he was a big boy & big boys didn't need soothers, he said yes, so I opened the car window & he threw it away. Then he cried the rest of the way home???? I stopped & bought another but he never asked for it. I was afraid he would cry all night & I had to work. My MIL was appalled that my kids had soothers until about 2-1/2 but I said I would rather that than them suck their thumb because that couldn't be thrown away. My cousin sucked her thumb until in her teens????


Well my MIL couldn't have said anything as David was still having a bedtime bottle when he started school at almost 5! 
By the time Vicky gave up hers it was only for sleeping. She remembers throwing it out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my cousin who is older than i am - if she is still alive she is no doubt still sucking her thumb. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I told my youngest he was a big boy & big boys didn't need soothers, he said yes, so I opened the car window & he threw it away. Then he cried the rest of the way home???? I stopped & bought another but he never asked for it. I was afraid he would cry all night & I had to work. My MIL was appalled that my kids had soothers until about 2-1/2 but I said I would rather that than them suck their thumb because that couldn't be thrown away. My cousin sucked her thumb until in her teens????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure.
> Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


Oh no I hope little Elizabeth is a lot better now and that it was only a 24 bug


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure.
> Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


Poor Elizabeth and poor Granddad. Children recover quickly so I hope she's feeling better today. Maybe she and Granddad could plant a tree today or in a few days time, I'm sure she won't mind if the planting ceremony is a day or two late. My youngest DGD slept through all of her 5th birthday party because she wasn't feeling well, all her guests had a great time though!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the embroidery machine and I are now on the same wave length. Since the machine can't speak I'm going to claim it was it's fault....not mine! At the moment it is purring away. Actually is is more roaring than purring; quite noisy.
> 
> Sassafras as long as your old jeans aren't this ripped we won't mind at all you wearing them!


Think I'd probably get locked up if I walked down the road wearing those! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Did Julie reply already? Stands for Queen Victoria Building, a wonderfully restored building in central Sydney. Now a major shopping centre.
> 
> Some info here - probably more than anyone needs but you should look at some images. It is a beautiful place.
> 
> ...


Think I need to come and spend a holiday in Sydney!! What a beautiful shopping centre and a magnificent tree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> not at all cathy - men can be totally oblivious to what is in front of them. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marking spot as I'm going to war with my embroidery machine.


I hope you win the war. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night the grain elevator in Turtleford went up in flames. It's so sad to see anothe prairie landmark gone as well as the loss of all the grain inside. I shared some video on Facebook, will see if I can find the link to share it here.
> 
> One of my friends lives just across the street & they were concerned when it came down that it might hit their house so they had a very bad night. Fortunately when It collapsed it just fell in rather than topple.
> The Coop grocery is on the opposite side of it & the fire department had to keep hosing it down due to the terrible heat.
> ...


Oh gosh thats awful! :sm06: :sm03:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure.
> Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


What a shame! Hope she's back to normal soon. We had Caitlin overnight last night and she's now helping me to eat my cereal.....that girl loves her chuck!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the same...if I put shoes on, my feet know they're going outside! I'd go barefoot there too if I could but we have too many sharp things growing here, and in summer, the sidewalks can truly burn your feet.
> 
> I do keep socks and/or slippers on all winter, for with the Raynaud's, it's necessary to avoid chilblains (still usually get them at least once, ugh). That is painful and itchy.
> 
> EV, hope you find a group for social interaction soon and yes, hope the rain moved up to Tennessee... one of my friends had fire only five miles from her place last night. So scary.


Think that is what I had on 2 of my toes never had it before but they were very red painful and itchy . My toes seem to get very cold recently even when I wear socks and boots


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Re toilet seats up in the dark: ''AMEN, Sister""


After 42 years I finally got DH to put the seat and lid down by reading him an article which talked about how much water and other matter sprayed all over the bathroom when you flush without putting the lid down. Thinking about it though....would it be worse in the night to fall into the loo or to pee on the seat?!! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the embroidery machine and I are now on the same wave length. Since the machine can't speak I'm going to claim it was it's fault....not mine! At the moment it is purring away. Actually is is more roaring than purring; quite noisy.
> 
> Sassafras as long as your old jeans aren't this ripped we won't mind at all you wearing them!


My youngest won't wear old jeans but will go out and spend a lot of money on ripped jeans :sm06: I asked him why he didn't just take the scissors to jeans he already had .no reply just that look that says everything :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Now if only we all looked like that, I wouldn't mind ripped jeans. :sm09: :sm09:


When I look in the mirror I look like that . Then I wake up :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> Have had a bit of a busy day. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> Managed to get this finished and sewn up.
> ...


That's lovely Mel.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nicho said:


> Wow, I've caught up! First time in months! Good news is I am cleared to go home on Sunday! As long as I take it easy, and don't try to drive or look over my shoulder, I should be fine. Oh and I need a heavy duty heat pack. The one I have been using here has given the best pain relief. TTYL


That is good news , hope you continue to heal and have no more pain spasms


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> 
> I forgot to add that Jesse was delivered on Monday or Tuesday, can't remember which. He weighed in at 1#12oz and is 12" long. Long road for him to travel outside of mommy (who is doing well and staying at the Ronald McDonald house.). Jesse has had some problems so prayers would be welcome. He is such a cutie already and so tiny. Please keep this family in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


I do hope all goes well for Jesse .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> One little girl is not enjoying her birthday. She vomited a couple of times overnight and again in the pusher this morning. She's now sleeping in my arms. Wanted to sleep but as her mattress I wet she is in the portable one. That or wanting company I'm not sure.
> Granddad is very disappointed. He had planned to take her and plant a tree today but I have had to say no.


Oh poor little possum. I hope it is only a 24 hour bug. And also that you dont get it too. Aww Happy Birthday Elizabeth.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Men are not the easiest trained of all Gods creatures, that's for sure, sorry Sam, just a fact. lolol
> You do have to pick your battles, in the giant scheme of things, shoes in the house is really not that big of a deal, comparatively. Now the toilet seat is a whole nother matter, I do not like to fall in, in the dark. lol


I agree about the toilet seat! LOL :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Poor Elizabeth and poor Granddad. Children recover quickly so I hope she's feeling better today. Maybe she and Granddad could plant a tree today or in a few days time, I'm sure she won't mind if the planting ceremony is a day or two late. My youngest DGD slept through all of her 5th birthday party because she wasn't feeling well, all her guests had a great time though!


My youngest son had a febrile convulsion on his 5th birthday and stopped breathing , he was so blue I stopped breathing too . Took me a few seconds which felt like hours to get myself into gear and I managed to get him breathing again before paramedic got there , which was a good thing because the paramedic was so overweight and with rushing that breathing very heavily that I thought he was going to collapse right there in front of me


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Wow, I've caught up! First time in months! Good news is I am cleared to go home on Sunday! As long as I take it easy, and don't try to drive or look over my shoulder, I should be fine. Oh and I need a heavy duty heat pack. The one I have been using here has given the best pain relief. TTYL


Good news and good luck! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad your son was able to get your Christmas decorations down, I found the 6ft tree last night, on accident, yay, so that is up and has lights and ornaments on it, so that is a major improvement on what was up, nothing. lol
> I need to get new stocking hangers for the mantle, I'll get those at Hobby Lobby along with a smaller tree skirt than I have.
> You'll have a busy day tomorrow, like us it sounds like.


I too have made a start. I put up some decorations today. Havent tackled the tree yet. I even wrote out a few Christmas cards. We had a sunny 22c today, it actually felt quite a bit warmer though. Great to be in a tshirt for a change. However I see our forecast for Sunday is 32c , here we go again from low 20sC to low 30sC. I just wish it would lead up slowly and not have the sudden changes that we get here. We havent had any good soaking rain for a while now and it is noticable... the ground is starting to get brown already everywhere.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest son had a febrile convulsion on his 5th birthday and stopped breathing , he was so blue I stopped breathing too . Took me a few seconds which felt like hours to get myself into gear and I managed to get him breathing again before paramedic got there , which was a good thing because the paramedic was so overweight and with rushing that breathing very heavily that I thought he was going to collapse right there in front of me


That's a birthday you won't forget in a hurry!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> and we think we have it bad. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=23545


That was very moving Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> there were quite a few tornados that touched down in georgia - hope gwen is ok. they had three confirmed tornadoes in the atlanta metro area. looked like a good bit of damage. --- sam


Oh gosh, that sounds very scary. :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> After 42 years I finally got DH to put the seat and lid down by reading him an article which talked about how much water and other matter sprayed all over the bathroom when you flush without putting the lid down. Thinking about it though....would it be worse in the night to fall into the loo or to pee on the seat?!! :sm06: :sm09:


Pee on the seat- you have a lot more cleaning up to do.
I know they tell you about how much floats around in the air- but think of how many must be on the lid when you lift it up. And for most people I really don't think it matters as they have the immunity to deal with it. Well we all used to but now we are so careful to avoid bugs that people now have more problems.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Elizabeth was a delight tonight, playing happily. Ate very little, got put to bed after a feed from Mum (Well I assume she had her normal feed) and after a few minutes started crying- she had had another large vomit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest son had a febrile convulsion on his 5th birthday and stopped breathing , he was so blue I stopped breathing too . Took me a few seconds which felt like hours to get myself into gear and I managed to get him breathing again before paramedic got there , which was a good thing because the paramedic was so overweight and with rushing that breathing very heavily that I thought he was going to collapse right there in front of me


Thats a nice way to have spent his birthday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! We survived another Thanksgiving  My sis-in-law did a fantastic job with the food and, as always, there was WAY too much. She sent the turkey carcass with some meat home with me and I made a bunch of turkey stock/broth in my pressure cooker. I'm not sure what to call it - I think stock is made from the bones and broth is made from the meat. Since this is a little of both would it be "brock" or "stroth?" In any case, it will be gooooood. I have it all packaged up awaiting some future date with my soup kettle
> 
> Dear husband's laptop finally bit the dust tonight. It is 12 years old so it is time he gets a different one. He doesn't keep anything on it but likes to take it when we go places to keep up on email and to keep track of all the fantasy football stats. I have no time for even trying to figure out that stuff. He really seems to enjoy it so I guess that is worth something.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better, gottastch!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

dannyjack said:


> I love your sweater! I wish it was bigger for my grandchild, it's beautiful!


Welcome, Dannyjack! Glad you dropped in!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

EJS said:


> Hi all. This is the first time in weeks that I have read the KTP. I have been feeling rather alone. My DH and I tried to work things out; even going to counseling; but it just isn't meant to be. Even our counselor asked why are we together? He had moved in with me but as of last Monday, after about 8 weeks, he has moved out again. I had already made plans to cook for Thanksgiving so that is just what I did. Cooked a nice meal and ate alone, then took a nice walk through the UNA campus. I have lots of leftovers in the freezer for later. My DD2 and her family had plans that day but did come over in the evening to visit. One of my granddaughters spent the night. We had a good time just hanging out together. DGS spent Saturday night. I don't often get them one at a time and thoroughly enjoyed their company.
> I am not sure what I will do about Christmas decorating. I left all my stuff in AZ as I didn't have space for everything when I moved.
> I want to add my well wishes to the birthday girls. Wishing you many blessings for the coming year.
> Loved the geranium photos. They are one of my favorites due to the memories of filling May baskets with them as a child. Thankfully I like the way they smell as well.
> ...


Hugs for you, Ev. Nice that you are near a university, as there are often art and music events you can attend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We've had some arson in the city of late, too...so disturbing to have so much burning lately. :sm13:


That is not good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sounds like interesting times ahead...isn't there a "curse" from somewhere that says, "May you live in interesting times"? We certainly do. :sm16:


That is for real!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> They are doing well there. She actually keeps it really nice which is a nice surprise from how she was when living here. LOL


Kids always seem to keep their homes better than they did their rooms, when living with parents. It is nice to know they were listening and learning...even if it was hard to tell at times!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> I'm going to check out the video too, as I keep telling myself to do more hats on circulars.


It is really great that you are able to post more, Denise- hoping you are in less pain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> Have had a bit of a busy day. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> Managed to get this finished and sewn up.
> ...


looking good, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Did Julie reply already? Stands for Queen Victoria Building, a wonderfully restored building in central Sydney. Now a major shopping centre.
> 
> Some info here - probably more than anyone needs but you should look at some images. It is a beautiful place.
> 
> ...


Almost worth another trip just for this- I just wish I had some hope of seeing Fale. Thanks for the links, Denise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! They certainly can destroy them, can't they?


Sure can!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, I love my ott light - you will, too! Am glad the doc gave you a good report. I have to find a new doc, too. It is not easy...and aren't they all so young!! lol



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 29 November '16
> 
> A beautiful day out - to get to 54°. I could handle this all winter. Wispy white clouds and blue sky but most important SUNSHINE!!!!! Starting tomorrow we are to have seven days of overcast skies - no sunshine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's a birthday you won't forget in a hurry!!


No never . Got pictures of him just before it happened and looking back at them you can see he wasn't very well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth was a delight tonight, playing happily. Ate very little, got put to bed after a feed from Mum (Well I assume she had her normal feed) and after a few minutes started crying- she had had another large vomit.


Oh no I was hoping it was just a 24 hour thing poor Elizabeth


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> 
> I forgot to add that Jesse was delivered on Monday or Tuesday, can't remember which. He weighed in at 1#12oz and is 12" long. Long road for him to travel outside of mommy (who is doing well and staying at the Ronald McDonald house.). Jesse has had some problems so prayers would be welcome. He is such a cutie already and so tiny. Please keep this family in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Saying lots more of prayers for this very little one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> Think I need to come and spend a holiday in Sydney!! What a beautiful shopping centre and a magnificent tree.


I hope DF and DGS get to visit there when in Sydney/-they leave for their trip the day after Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, I love my ott light - you will, too! Am glad the doc gave you a good report. I have to find a new doc, too. It is not easy...and aren't they all so young!! lol


It is odd how some quotes are not being cut!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Now if only we all looked like that, I wouldn't mind ripped jeans. :sm09: :sm09:


Wasn't that Gwen's rear end? :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Yes he would expect sympathy in spades!


I think they panic when you're not well....that's not supposed to happen! :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nicho said:


> Good going Momma Bear! As a teacher myself, I have to shake my head at some of the things some teachers do and say. But there are some truly inspirational teachers out there (we just need more of them)


As another teacher, I agree with you, there are some fabulous teachers out there, a lot of ordinary ones and a few nutters! As a learning support teacher I went in and out of many classrooms and found I could tell who was good and who wasn't within the first half hour. I must admit I had sympathy for those who were struggling (usually with behaviour problems) but none for the lazy b####s who could teach, but were just too lazy - and who always seemed to get away with it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I told my youngest he was a big boy & big boys didn't need soothers, he said yes, so I opened the car window & he threw it away. Then he cried the rest of the way home???? I stopped & bought another but he never asked for it. I was afraid he would cry all night & I had to work. My MIL was appalled that my kids had soothers until about 2-1/2 but I said I would rather that than them suck their thumb because that couldn't be thrown away. My cousin sucked her thumb until in her teens????


None of mine ever wanted one, though #2 was a thumb sucker. She showed up on the sonogram with her thumb in her mouth! After she was born, we tried to substitute but she wouldn't have a pacifier and eventually quit with the thumb on her own.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Almost worth another trip just for this- I just wish I had some hope of seeing Fale. Thanks for the links, Denise!


Have you had any word at all? It's such a difficult situation for you. Hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think that is what I had on 2 of my toes never had it before but they were very red painful and itchy . My toes seem to get very cold recently even when I wear socks and boots


My sympathies! It's awful. I usually get them on my two longest toes on both feet but sometimes all of them. Ugh. So I do my best to keep my feet warm. I've occasionally had them on my fingers, too. No fun at all!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I look in the mirror I look like that . Then I wake up :sm23:


???????? don't we all????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest son had a febrile convulsion on his 5th birthday and stopped breathing , he was so blue I stopped breathing too . Took me a few seconds which felt like hours to get myself into gear and I managed to get him breathing again before paramedic got there , which was a good thing because the paramedic was so overweight and with rushing that breathing very heavily that I thought he was going to collapse right there in front of me


How scary, glad there was a good outcome


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got my very first Christmas card today.....thank you Fan! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sam, I love my ott light - you will, too! Am glad the doc gave you a good report. I have to find a new doc, too. It is not easy...and aren't they all so young!! lol


Sam, the lower mainland is around Vancouver


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Tried the fudge and it basically tasted like candy bar and sweetened condensed milk. Oh well, I tried. I have another recipe that is really good that has melted Velveeta cheese in it. You'd never know it. The fudge is so creamy and good but I'm sure it's not one bit good for a person. I don't like tasting the grains of sugar in fudge either. I know, I know, I'm fussy. I'll see if I can find that other fudge recipe. 

Well looky here...I found it the first place I looked (that NEVER happens) - LOL!


PEANUT BUTTER CHEESE FUDGE

½ lb. sliced easy-melt cheese (recommended: Velveeta)
1 c. (2 sticks) butter
1 c. creamy peanut butter
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1 c. chopped nuts (optional)
2, 16-oz. boxes confectioners’ sugar

Lightly spray the bottom of a 9x9x2” pan with nonstick cooking spray. In a saucepan, over medium heat, melt cheese and butter together. Add peanut butter and stir until smooth. Remove from heat and add vanilla and nuts.

Empty confectioners’ sugar into a large bowl and pour cheese mixture over sugar. Stir until completely mixed (can use a mixer for this part). Candy will be very stiff.

Using your hands, remove candy from the bowl and press evenly and firmly into the pan. Because of the amount of butter in this recipe, you may need to pat the top of candy with a paper towel to remove excess oil. Place the pan in the refrigerator until candy is firm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Knitting group today. Yeah.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a call in to the doctor...burning is coming back again - oh my goodness!!!!! New meds, I think :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here generally things that under warranty are just swapped or refunded-they can be sent for repair but these days most places don't bother. And the policy of 7 days for refunds doesn't apply in this case as it is a faulty item not a change of mind. Indeed in that case here they would either need to repair it, replace it or refund it- and that does not mean a credit for the shop. Credits are fine for changes of mind but not faulty items. Or was it just that you couldn't put it together?


The problem was it was a one only lamp. It has three arms and one of them came loose. It had a screw and nut holding the arm on and the nut fell off inside the leg. They offered to fix it and it sounded like it would be a simple fix. Turns out it wasn't so simple. I'm waiting to hear from them now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I look in the mirror I look like that . Then I wake up :sm23:


Too funny~


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Wasn't that Gwen's rear end? :sm06: :sm09:


I thought it looked familiar :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Melody that romper is to die for! I love it!!! Especially like the cuffs being mix & match. You really should do a headband and booties.


gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> Have had a bit of a busy day. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> Managed to get this finished and sewn up.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Sorlenna said:


> Yay! Denise, great news that you get to go home!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Supposedly one touched down here in Athens but have no idea where. Where we are in Athens had just very strong winds and heavy rain. Atlanta tends to get hit more than us.


thewren said:


> there were quite a few tornados that touched down in georgia - hope gwen is ok. they had three confirmed tornadoes in the atlanta metro area. looked like a good bit of damage. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marianne is okay too. She called checking on us. Hannah was in class at the time and the university sent out a warning on their system for everyone to take cover. Still don't know where tornado touched down here but supposedly it did.


Poledra65 said:


> That's so scary, I hope Gwen and Marianne are both fine with no damage also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto


thewren said:


> so tiny - but they do wonder things with preemies now - sending mother and jesse tons of healing energy. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor baby. She's really having a time of this.


darowil said:


> Elizabeth was a delight tonight, playing happily. Ate very little, got put to bed after a feed from Mum (Well I assume she had her normal feed) and after a few minutes started crying- she had had another large vomit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Only in my dreams!!!! LOLOL


KateB said:


> Wasn't that Gwen's rear end? :sm06: :sm09:


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I so agree with you Kate. Unfortunately taught with a few too many nutters. Unbelievable how cruel some of them could be to those with special needs. The stories some have shared here have made me cringe at the audacity of some of those teachers.


KateB said:


> As another teacher, I agree with you, there are some fabulous teachers out there, a lot of ordinary ones and a few nutters! As a learning support teacher I went in and out of many classrooms and found I could tell who was good and who wasn't within the first half hour. I must admit I had sympathy for those who were struggling (usually with behaviour problems) but none for the lazy b####s who could teach, but were just too lazy - and who always seemed to get away with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Need to get dressed (yes I'm lazing around this morning) and go get my car tag renewed. Picking up youngest grandson from school at 3 this afternoon too. Busy, busy....TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Have you had any word at all? It's such a difficult situation for you. Hugs.


Heard nothing at all for very nearly two years. I only know from photographs I have seen, that for sure they've had him on Testosterone- you don't normally grow your first beard at 70+. Given that I'm very uncertain I do want to see him, even if it were possible, but you don't stop loving the one you remember. Thank you for the hugs- much appreciated.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got my very first Christmas card today.....thank you Fan! :sm24:


You're most welcome Kate. merry Christmas.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - did you make the blanket in your avatar? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Oh no I hope little Elizabeth is a lot better now and that it was only a 24 bug


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that had to be scary. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> My youngest son had a febrile convulsion on his 5th birthday and stopped breathing , he was so blue I stopped breathing too . Took me a few seconds which felt like hours to get myself into gear and I managed to get him breathing again before paramedic got there , which was a good thing because the paramedic was so overweight and with rushing that breathing very heavily that I thought he was going to collapse right there in front of me


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are indeed young. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, I love my ott light - you will, too! Am glad the doc gave you a good report. I have to find a new doc, too. It is not easy...and aren't they all so young!! lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i noticed that. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is odd how some quotes are not being cut!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congrats on getting the HiyaHiya needles Daralene! Where did you order them from? I am a sucker for new needles....always in search for the perfect interchangeable set....like they would magically make me knit better and faster! LOL


I got them on Amazon. Had points so I got to deduct some money from the full price. Oh yes, hoping the magic of hiyahiyas will make me faster and better too. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you for pic and description of infuser. I'm not much of a shopper, but will be doing some in Napa at Xmas time.


The water is so good. Added orange slices today. Not as many calories as orange juice and just the light flavor. I'm drinking a lot more water. If you get one, you will love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - did you make the blanket in your avatar? --- sam


One of the first things I knit when I was learning Sam . There is a blue blanket I want to do still haven't got round to it . Can't remember where I put my Christmas cushions but I know I put them away somewhere :sm06:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Heard nothing at all for very nearly two years. I only know from photographs I have seen, that for sure they've had him on Testosterone- you don't normally grow your first beard at 70+. Given that I'm very uncertain I do want to see him, even if it were possible, but you don't stop loving the one you remember. Thank you for the hugs- much appreciated.


My heart breaks for you. That young lady that was so sweet and helpful turned out to be the total opposite. More hugs Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My heart breaks for you. That young lady that was so sweet and helpful turned out to be the total opposite. More hugs Julie.


Thank you, Daralene, hugs for you too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it :sm23: :sm23: almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


Really nice - and I know exactly what you mean about getting up off the floor!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that had to be scary. --- sam


It was , he had quite a few febrile convulsions from a baby to the age of 5 every time he got ill his temperature would just sky rocket


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Stenciling while waiting for Time Warner. We were switching service as it seems they have more power and some things aren't working with current server. Finally called to see if I had the right day for installation. Can't understand the young man but he conveyed that no payment, no appointment bUt they would come tomorrow. I told him they took 2 credit card #'s from us, said 1st didn't work, but I've been using it just fine since, took 2nd card and said all was well and made appointment. Asked why if no payment, they were coming tomorrow. After going around in circles I apologized knowing it wasn't his fault, but I was very confused why this was happening and had never been treated like this by not being called but being expected to be here all day and tomorrow without them even telling me about tomorrow. I was angry, confused and can't speak to a person other than the one I can't understand. Tried the local #'s to no avail. Don't know if I should hang around tomorrow or not. Think DH gets to handle this one. At least he can call his card and see if we were charged or not. Then Tried to call DH and leave a message and after 3 words get a recording saying,"I don't understand this command." What command? LOL. I've stopped being angry and just laUghing. There are many worse things but I'm tired of canvas and robo calls, things that don't last, people I can't understand, just lack of quality all around. Let me add that I don't mind meeting people with strong accents, just that it is hard when it is customer service and over the phone.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


It looks lovely Daralene . Way to pretty to cover over


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was , he had quite a few febrile convulsions from a baby to the age of 5 every time he got ill his temperature would just sky rocket


How awful. I had a friend whose son had this problem and she shared how frightening it was each time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Daralene . Way to pretty to cover over


Good spot to learn though and I picture the surprise on people's faces if we ever sell the home. Might have the courage to do on some wall. I didn't know it was this easy. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Really nice - and I know exactly what you mean about getting up off the floor!


You too :sm06: seems to be catching. Hope you didn't catch it from me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


Very nice- and a good contrast!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very nice- and a good contrast!


Thanks Julie. Thought of gold but for some reason went with silver. Don't know why. I would normally choose gold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie. Thought of gold but for some reason went with silver. Don't know why. I would normally choose gold.


Well I reckon it looks good with the silver!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just checking in on the way to bed.
> Have had a bit of a busy day. Will explain tomorrow.
> 
> Managed to get this finished and sewn up.
> ...


So cute Mel. The Knitting Ninja is back. ???? YAY!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I reckon it looks good with the silver!


Thank you. Good to try something new and not get stuck in a rut. LOL. Sure wouldn't want to be in a rut. :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off for a nap. Got to bed around 2am and up early for the no show cable man. Hugs to all and again, thank you to all for making my birthday, the other day, so special. 

Darowil, hope that sweet wee one of yours is soon feeling better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

A sad update on Bella:

Snoozing Bella. Appointments like yesterday, the drive back and forth and 1 appt that ended up being well over 2 hours long just talking to her GI physician is draining. Draining for her and for us, emotionally and physically. Long summary short ; there's no easy straight forward summary. She will continue to be fully TPN dependent , holding tube feeds off still, she will see neurology again as her muscle tone has changed some, her ability to stay content long has changed dramatically , her autonomic nervous system dysfunction is not as stable as it had been and neurology wants to check her again compared to her baseline before. Mitochondrial disease is progressive but when her timeline is we don't know , we just know in hindsight she's changed again last few weeks. She will also see Endocrinology in regards to her sugar lows while she's on TPN and other symptoms, they are questioning if her thyroid is working the way it should. The plan ahead is to get all her physicians together and palliative care group and discuss plan forward , we can't fix any of this but we can try to slow progression down and we have an amazing team willing to fight for her as long as she's fighting still. We can make her as comfortable as possible as she deserves that and we can fill her bucket and ours with amazing days and memories.
Her inability to stay happy long and she's so edgy may be pain or discomfort she can't explain. Conversations we had we should never have to have about our 4 year old, yet we did. With saying all of this , we are praying for her miracle of a cure and that she will plateau out again and like her GI physician said yesterday, her ability to recover and make strides forward have gotten to where she goes backward and doesn't make up the ground anymore but that doesn't mean we give up on hope. She's a fighter. It's just very difficult to see this change this last month and day to day differences and this reality sits on Scott and I like a heavy weight and feels very surreal. #SuperBella#teamBella#mitochondrialneedsacure
#prayersneeded#sheneedsamiracle#keeppraying
#teamBella#choosejoy#havehope
Image may contain: screen and christmas tree

Such a beautiful young girl with a huge battle to fight!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth was a delight tonight, playing happily. Ate very little, got put to bed after a feed from Mum (Well I assume she had her normal feed) and after a few minutes started crying- she had had another large vomit.


Oh, dear, poor little girl. I do hope she will soon see the end of this nasty infection. It was no way to spend her birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> A sad update on Bella:
> 
> Snoozing Bella. Appointments like yesterday, the drive back and forth and 1 appt that ended up being well over 2 hours long just talking to her GI physician is draining. Draining for her and for us, emotionally and physically. Long summary short ; there's no easy straight forward summary. She will continue to be fully TPN dependent , holding tube feeds off still, she will see neurology again as her muscle tone has changed some, her ability to stay content long has changed dramatically , her autonomic nervous system dysfunction is not as stable as it had been and neurology wants to check her again compared to her baseline before. Mitochondrial disease is progressive but when her timeline is we don't know , we just know in hindsight she's changed again last few weeks. She will also see Endocrinology in regards to her sugar lows while she's on TPN and other symptoms, they are questioning if her thyroid is working the way it should. The plan ahead is to get all her physicians together and palliative care group and discuss plan forward , we can't fix any of this but we can try to slow progression down and we have an amazing team willing to fight for her as long as she's fighting still. We can make her as comfortable as possible as she deserves that and we can fill her bucket and ours with amazing days and memories.
> Her inability to stay happy long and she's so edgy may be pain or discomfort she can't explain. Conversations we had we should never have to have about our 4 year old, yet we did. With saying all of this , we are praying for her miracle of a cure and that she will plateau out again and like her GI physician said yesterday, her ability to recover and make strides forward have gotten to where she goes backward and doesn't make up the ground anymore but that doesn't mean we give up on hope. She's a fighter. It's just very difficult to see this change this last month and day to day differences and this reality sits on Scott and I like a heavy weight and feels very surreal. #SuperBella#teamBella#mitochondrialneedsacure
> ...


Prayers for Bella.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


That is far too pretty to be hidden away under the sink! Now that you know how to do it, there will be no stopping you! I know just what you mean about getting up from the floor! :sm25:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Heard nothing at all for very nearly two years. I only know from photographs I have seen, that for sure they've had him on Testosterone- you don't normally grow your first beard at 70+. Given that I'm very uncertain I do want to see him, even if it were possible, but you don't stop loving the one you remember. Thank you for the hugs- much appreciated.


How sad. It seems that your fears about the way he was being treated were fully justified. Give that he may well by now be far from the Fale you knew and loved, I can understand your ambivalence about seeing him again, and as it is unlikely to be possible, maybe the memories of the good times are what you need to hold on to. Hugs xxx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> 
> I forgot to add that Jesse was delivered on Monday or Tuesday, can't remember which. He weighed in at 1#12oz and is 12" long. Long road for him to travel outside of mommy (who is doing well and staying at the Ronald McDonald house.). Jesse has had some problems so prayers would be welcome. He is such a cutie already and so tiny. Please keep this family in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Prayers for little Jesse. Glad mom is doing ok. Ronald McDonald house is such a blessing to so many.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Back again,
> 
> I forgot to add that Jesse was delivered on Monday or Tuesday, can't remember which. He weighed in at 1#12oz and is 12" long. Long road for him to travel outside of mommy (who is doing well and staying at the Ronald McDonald house.). Jesse has had some problems so prayers would be welcome. He is such a cutie already and so tiny. Please keep this family in your thoughts.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers and energy that way. Poor thing is tiny, wow, it's not surprising that he's had some issues, hopefully nothing long lasting and as he grows and puts on weight and develops his immune system, he'll be just fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> What a shame! Hope she's back to normal soon. We had Caitlin overnight last night and she's now helping me to eat my cereal.....that girl loves her chuck!


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> After 42 years I finally got DH to put the seat and lid down by reading him an article which talked about how much water and other matter sprayed all over the bathroom when you flush without putting the lid down. Thinking about it though....would it be worse in the night to fall into the loo or to pee on the seat?!! :sm06: :sm09:


As a child I would sleep walk into the bathroom, sit on the toilet lid, pee then go back to bed, when I woke up in the morning, I'd be in different pj bottoms and mom and dad would be mopping up the bathroom, so I'll take leaving the lid up and the seat down. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest won't wear old jeans but will go out and spend a lot of money on ripped jeans :sm06: I asked him why he didn't just take the scissors to jeans he already had .no reply just that look that says everything :sm01:


LOL! The look that says, it's just not the same even though it would make more sense and save a lot of money? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My youngest son had a febrile convulsion on his 5th birthday and stopped breathing , he was so blue I stopped breathing too . Took me a few seconds which felt like hours to get myself into gear and I managed to get him breathing again before paramedic got there , which was a good thing because the paramedic was so overweight and with rushing that breathing very heavily that I thought he was going to collapse right there in front of me


Oh dear, that would be terrifying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth was a delight tonight, playing happily. Ate very little, got put to bed after a feed from Mum (Well I assume she had her normal feed) and after a few minutes started crying- she had had another large vomit.


Oh poor baby, I hope she starts go get back to normal soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got my very first Christmas card today.....thank you Fan! :sm24:


Me too! I was going to say thank you also Fan. I need to get on the ball tomorrow and get mine all out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne is okay too. She called checking on us. Hannah was in class at the time and the university sent out a warning on their system for everyone to take cover. Still don't know where tornado touched down here but supposedly it did.


Good to know you are all okay, hopefully it did little to no damage wherever it hit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


Ooh, that's really pretty, I may have to borrow that idea, the bottom of my sink cabinet is ugly. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> A sad update on Bella:
> 
> Snoozing Bella. Appointments like yesterday, the drive back and forth and 1 appt that ended up being well over 2 hours long just talking to her GI physician is draining. Draining for her and for us, emotionally and physically. Long summary short ; there's no easy straight forward summary. She will continue to be fully TPN dependent , holding tube feeds off still, she will see neurology again as her muscle tone has changed some, her ability to stay content long has changed dramatically , her autonomic nervous system dysfunction is not as stable as it had been and neurology wants to check her again compared to her baseline before. Mitochondrial disease is progressive but when her timeline is we don't know , we just know in hindsight she's changed again last few weeks. She will also see Endocrinology in regards to her sugar lows while she's on TPN and other symptoms, they are questioning if her thyroid is working the way it should. The plan ahead is to get all her physicians together and palliative care group and discuss plan forward , we can't fix any of this but we can try to slow progression down and we have an amazing team willing to fight for her as long as she's fighting still. We can make her as comfortable as possible as she deserves that and we can fill her bucket and ours with amazing days and memories.
> Her inability to stay happy long and she's so edgy may be pain or discomfort she can't explain. Conversations we had we should never have to have about our 4 year old, yet we did. With saying all of this , we are praying for her miracle of a cure and that she will plateau out again and like her GI physician said yesterday, her ability to recover and make strides forward have gotten to where she goes backward and doesn't make up the ground anymore but that doesn't mean we give up on hope. She's a fighter. It's just very difficult to see this change this last month and day to day differences and this reality sits on Scott and I like a heavy weight and feels very surreal. #SuperBella#teamBella#mitochondrialneedsacure
> ...


Just makes one cry, such a sad journey little Bella and her family have to travel, praying for a miracle with all my heart.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too! I was going to say thank you also Fan. I need to get on the ball tomorrow and get mine all out.


You're most welcome, wow they arrived really quickly which is good to see.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> A sad update on Bella:
> 
> Snoozing Bella. Appointments like yesterday, the drive back and forth and 1 appt that ended up being well over 2 hours long just talking to her GI physician is draining. Draining for her and for us, emotionally and physically. Long summary short ; there's no easy straight forward summary. She will continue to be fully TPN dependent , holding tube feeds off still, she will see neurology again as her muscle tone has changed some, her ability to stay content long has changed dramatically , her autonomic nervous system dysfunction is not as stable as it had been and neurology wants to check her again compared to her baseline before. Mitochondrial disease is progressive but when her timeline is we don't know , we just know in hindsight she's changed again last few weeks. She will also see Endocrinology in regards to her sugar lows while she's on TPN and other symptoms, they are questioning if her thyroid is working the way it should. The plan ahead is to get all her physicians together and palliative care group and discuss plan forward , we can't fix any of this but we can try to slow progression down and we have an amazing team willing to fight for her as long as she's fighting still. We can make her as comfortable as possible as she deserves that and we can fill her bucket and ours with amazing days and memories.
> Her inability to stay happy long and she's so edgy may be pain or discomfort she can't explain. Conversations we had we should never have to have about our 4 year old, yet we did. With saying all of this , we are praying for her miracle of a cure and that she will plateau out again and like her GI physician said yesterday, her ability to recover and make strides forward have gotten to where she goes backward and doesn't make up the ground anymore but that doesn't mean we give up on hope. She's a fighter. It's just very difficult to see this change this last month and day to day differences and this reality sits on Scott and I like a heavy weight and feels very surreal. #SuperBella#teamBella#mitochondrialneedsacure
> ...


So very sad. It seems this precious little one's life has been one of struggle from the beginning. The days ahead sound like they will only get harder for her and for all who love and care for her. It is exhausting for sure. Prayers for that miracle and for the strength you need as you make this journey with Bella and her family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> You're most welcome, wow they arrived really quickly which is good to see.


I'm still waiting for my cards to get here. They will arrive soon, I hope or I will have to go out and just buy some, but I wanted to use the ones i ordered, so hopefully they get here soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that's really pretty, I may have to borrow that idea, the bottom of my sink cabinet is ugly. :sm24:


Mine was too. Especially after the leak. It's also a good place to practice. It goes quickly on such a small place and is such fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so glad you and Marianne are ok after this crazy weather. Sadly, destructive tornadoes being the result. Hope the fires are all out now.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> A sad update on Bella:
> 
> Snoozing Bella. Appointments like yesterday, the drive back and forth and 1 appt that ended up being well over 2 hours long just talking to her GI physician is draining. Draining for her and for us, emotionally and physically. Long summary short ; there's no easy straight forward summary. She will continue to be fully TPN dependent , holding tube feeds off still, she will see neurology again as her muscle tone has changed some, her ability to stay content long has changed dramatically , her autonomic nervous system dysfunction is not as stable as it had been and neurology wants to check her again compared to her baseline before. Mitochondrial disease is progressive but when her timeline is we don't know , we just know in hindsight she's changed again last few weeks. She will also see Endocrinology in regards to her sugar lows while she's on TPN and other symptoms, they are questioning if her thyroid is working the way it should. The plan ahead is to get all her physicians together and palliative care group and discuss plan forward , we can't fix any of this but we can try to slow progression down and we have an amazing team willing to fight for her as long as she's fighting still. We can make her as comfortable as possible as she deserves that and we can fill her bucket and ours with amazing days and memories.
> Her inability to stay happy long and she's so edgy may be pain or discomfort she can't explain. Conversations we had we should never have to have about our 4 year old, yet we did. With saying all of this , we are praying for her miracle of a cure and that she will plateau out again and like her GI physician said yesterday, her ability to recover and make strides forward have gotten to where she goes backward and doesn't make up the ground anymore but that doesn't mean we give up on hope. She's a fighter. It's just very difficult to see this change this last month and day to day differences and this reality sits on Scott and I like a heavy weight and feels very surreal. #SuperBella#teamBella#mitochondrialneedsacure
> ...


Poor wee lamb. Makes me so grateful for my healthy GKs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> How sad. It seems that your fears about the way he was being treated were fully justified. Give that he may well by now be far from the Fale you knew and loved, I can understand your ambivalence about seeing him again, and as it is unlikely to be possible, maybe the memories of the good times are what you need to hold on to. Hugs xxx


Very well said.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


It looks lovely Daralene.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stenciling while waiting for Time Warner. We were switching service as it seems they have more power and some things aren't working with current server. Finally called to see if I had the right day for installation. Can't understand the young man but he conveyed that no payment, no appointment bUt they would come tomorrow. I told him they took 2 credit card #'s from us, said 1st didn't work, but I've been using it just fine since, took 2nd card and said all was well and made appointment. Asked why if no payment, they were coming tomorrow. After going around in circles I apologized knowing it wasn't his fault, but I was very confused why this was happening and had never been treated like this by not being called but being expected to be here all day and tomorrow without them even telling me about tomorrow. I was angry, confused and can't speak to a person other than the one I can't understand. Tried the local #'s to no avail. Don't know if I should hang around tomorrow or not. Think DH gets to handle this one. At least he can call his card and see if we were charged or not. Then Tried to call DH and leave a message and after 3 words get a recording saying,"I don't understand this command." What command? LOL. I've stopped being angry and just laUghing. There are many worse things but I'm tired of canvas and robo calls, things that don't last, people I can't understand, just lack of quality all around. Let me add that I don't mind meeting people with strong accents, just that it is hard when it is customer service and over the phone.


And that makes you concerned about whether they will be any better than the current server.
I agree about the strong accents. And over the phone is even harder as you have no extra clues to guide you as to what is being said.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, dear, poor little girl. I do hope she will soon see the end of this nasty infection. It was no way to spend her birthday.


Read this just after the posting from Mary about poor little Bella. Does put Elizabeth into perspective!
And at least Elizabeth was happy for a lot of the day and had a lovely evening. She doesn't stay unhappy long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> As a child I would sleep walk into the bathroom, sit on the toilet lid, pee then go back to bed, when I woke up in the morning, I'd be in different pj bottoms and mom and dad would be mopping up the bathroom, so I'll take leaving the lid up and the seat down. lolol


One night when Vicky was almost 2 she was grizzling during the night so I went to check her. She was 3/4 asleep, sitting on the potty rocking in the effort of sitting up straight. Still wearing her PJ bottoms! One of those sad but sweet memories.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too! I was going to say thank you also Fan. I need to get on the ball tomorrow and get mine all out.


Knowing my ability to get on the ball and send out Christmas cards I didn't sign up to send any. I'd maybe get them in the post Christmas Day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


Congratulations and to her family. She has a couple of spare pounds that could be sent over to Kathy's little boy. She won't miss them and what a help for him they would be. And how nice for you to get good news.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations and to her family. She has a couple of spare pounds that could be sent over to Kathy's little boy. She won't miss them and what a help for him they would be.


That's so true, if only it were possible, how cool that would be.!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so - who is going to make this and give a report? --- sam



gottastch said:


> Tried the fudge and it basically tasted like candy bar and sweetened condensed milk. Oh well, I tried. I have another recipe that is really good that has melted Velveeta cheese in it. You'd never know it. The fudge is so creamy and good but I'm sure it's not one bit good for a person. I don't like tasting the grains of sugar in fudge either. I know, I know, I'm fussy. I'll see if I can find that other fudge recipe.
> 
> Well looky here...I found it the first place I looked (that NEVER happens) - LOL!
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER CHEESE FUDGE


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! The look that says, it's just not the same even though it would make more sense and save a lot of money? lol


That's the look :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


That is good news conratulations


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely daralene - you did a really good job. tell me about getting up off the floor - my legs have no strength in them. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


Congrats all the way around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's lovely - could we have a bigger picture of it please? where did you find the pattern? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> One of the first things I knit when I was learning Sam . There is a blue blanket I want to do still haven't got round to it . Can't remember where I put my Christmas cushions but I know I put them away somewhere :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have been know to ask for someone who can speak the king's english - if they can't accommodate i hang up. then i call back and ask for a supervisor and quietly explain why i hung up and ash her to find me someone i can understand. all these call centers overseas drive me crazy. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Stenciling while waiting for Time Warner. We were switching service as it seems they have more power and some things aren't working with current server. Finally called to see if I had the right day for installation. Can't understand the young man but he conveyed that no payment, no appointment bUt they would come tomorrow. I told him they took 2 credit card #'s from us, said 1st didn't work, but I've been using it just fine since, took 2nd card and said all was well and made appointment. Asked why if no payment, they were coming tomorrow. After going around in circles I apologized knowing it wasn't his fault, but I was very confused why this was happening and had never been treated like this by not being called but being expected to be here all day and tomorrow without them even telling me about tomorrow. I was angry, confused and can't speak to a person other than the one I can't understand. Tried the local #'s to no avail. Don't know if I should hang around tomorrow or not. Think DH gets to handle this one. At least he can call his card and see if we were charged or not. Then Tried to call DH and leave a message and after 3 words get a recording saying,"I don't understand this command." What command? LOL. I've stopped being angry and just laUghing. There are many worse things but I'm tired of canvas and robo calls, things that don't last, people I can't understand, just lack of quality all around. Let me add that I don't mind meeting people with strong accents, just that it is hard when it is customer service and over the phone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so sad - dare i voice it and say - how much more should this little girl be put through. she is not my child - i know that - and i am not sure what i would do if she were - i just feel there comes a time to draw back and allow things to progress on their own. sending her tons of healing energy for sure. --- sam



pacer said:


> A sad update on Bella:
> 
> Snoozing Bella. Appointments like yesterday, the drive back and forth and 1 appt that ended up being well over 2 hours long just talking to her GI physician is draining. Draining for her and for us, emotionally and physically. Long summary short ; there's no easy straight forward summary. She will continue to be fully TPN dependent , holding tube feeds off still, she will see neurology again as her muscle tone has changed some, her ability to stay content long has changed dramatically , her autonomic nervous system dysfunction is not as stable as it had been and neurology wants to check her again compared to her baseline before. Mitochondrial disease is progressive but when her timeline is we don't know , we just know in hindsight she's changed again last few weeks. She will also see Endocrinology in regards to her sugar lows while she's on TPN and other symptoms, they are questioning if her thyroid is working the way it should. The plan ahead is to get all her physicians together and palliative care group and discuss plan forward , we can't fix any of this but we can try to slow progression down and we have an amazing team willing to fight for her as long as she's fighting still. We can make her as comfortable as possible as she deserves that and we can fill her bucket and ours with amazing days and memories.
> Her inability to stay happy long and she's so edgy may be pain or discomfort she can't explain. Conversations we had we should never have to have about our 4 year old, yet we did. With saying all of this , we are praying for her miracle of a cure and that she will plateau out again and like her GI physician said yesterday, her ability to recover and make strides forward have gotten to where she goes backward and doesn't make up the ground anymore but that doesn't mean we give up on hope. She's a fighter. It's just very difficult to see this change this last month and day to day differences and this reality sits on Scott and I like a heavy weight and feels very surreal. #SuperBella#teamBella#mitochondrialneedsacure
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think they should come potty broken at that size. congrats to you and the family. i like the name. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> So very sad. It seems this precious little one's life has been one of struggle from the beginning. The days ahead sound like they will only get harder for her and for all who love and care for her. It is exhausting for sure. Prayers for that miracle and for the strength you need as you make this journey with Bella and her family.


It was just a year ago that the family got the devastating news of her diagnosis and she has declined quite a bit this past year. It breaks my heart. I keep making sure that I hold onto a vacation day and/or a personal day in case we should lose this little one. I would certainly be at that funeral even though it will be super difficult.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> that is so sad - dare i voice it and say - how much more should this little girl be put through. she is not my child - i know that - and i am not sure what i would do if she were - i just feel there comes a time to draw back and allow things to progress on their own. sending her tons of healing energy for sure. --- sam


That is a discussion that the parents have with the team of doctors routinely. She does receive palliative care services as well as hospice. They hold onto hope and faith to get them through these difficult decisions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to check out this hat using the crocodile crochet stitch - very nifty. --- sam

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Hats/Crocodile-Stitch-Capuche-Hood


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

Speaking of toilet seats there is this show on tv about things that happen in the emergency room. And this poor little old lady sat down on a toilet without the lid down got stuck and her husband was off overnight hunting, it was a while before she was discovered, she and the toilet were taken to emergency because the paramedics couldnt get her out. They had to bust up the toilet to get her free. It's supposed to be a true story.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think they should come potty broken at that size. congrats to you and the family. i like the name. --- sam


I agree, I think the little clothes I made might be a bit small for her. Catherine's been complaining of being very uncomfortable these last couple of weeks and now we know why. It will be interesting to see if she has 
her mothers beautiful red hair, if so her name may be changed lol! After all the sad tidings this year, it's so good to have a new life in our extended family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> As another teacher, I agree with you, there are some fabulous teachers out there, a lot of ordinary ones and a few nutters! As a learning support teacher I went in and out of many classrooms and found I could tell who was good and who wasn't within the first half hour. I must admit I had sympathy for those who were struggling (usually with behaviour problems) but none for the lazy b####s who could teach, but were just too lazy - and who always seemed to get away with it.


I agree! We've had some good ones in our school but some real "winners" as well & a couple of pervs???? When I was in school we had a gym teacher who tuned to feel up one of my classmates when putting a tensor on her ankle, boy did he pick the wrong girl???????? she started yelling"rape" at the top of her lungs, anyone else in the class would have been a quivering bowl of jelly, sure taught that creep a lesson!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> None of mine ever wanted one, though #2 was a thumb sucker. She showed up on the sonogram with her thumb in her mouth! After she was born, we tried to substitute but she wouldn't have a pacifier and eventually quit with the thumb on her own.


I was always scared my boys would be thumb suckers as one if my cousins ended up with terrible buck teeth from that


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Speaking of toilet seats there is this show on tv about things that happen in the emergency room. And this poor little old lady sat down on a toilet without the lid down got stuck and her husband was off overnight hunting, it was a while before she was discovered, she and the toilet were taken to emergency because the paramedics couldnt get her out. They had to bust up the toilet to get her free. It's supposed to be a true story.


Reading your story reminds me of a funny rhyme we used to sing as children.
Oh dear what can the matter be, three old ladies were locked in the lavatory, they were there from Monday till Saturday
Nobody knew they were there!????????


----------



## cindygecko (Dec 3, 2014)

I remember that rhyme Fan.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne is okay too. She called checking on us. Hannah was in class at the time and the university sent out a warning on their system for everyone to take cover. Still don't know where tornado touched down here but supposedly it did.


I'm glad you are both safe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


Looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> How sad. It seems that your fears about the way he was being treated were fully justified. Give that he may well by now be far from the Fale you knew and loved, I can understand your ambivalence about seeing him again, and as it is unlikely to be possible, maybe the memories of the good times are what you need to hold on to. Hugs xxx


Well said, Chris, a sad situation


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


Wow! That's a big girl! Lovely name, congratulations on the new family member


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is so sad - dare i voice it and say - how much more should this little girl be put through. she is not my child - i know that - and i am not sure what i would do if she were - i just feel there comes a time to draw back and allow things to progress on their own. sending her tons of healing energy for sure. --- sam


Very true, Sam, such a sad situation for the whole family


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How premature is Jesse? I hope all goes well for the poor little soul


I think he was either 25 or 26 weeks. His due date was march 9th.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats tiny. He does have a long road ahead thats for sure. Did you mention his coming arrival before- I don't remember the background or how he is connected to you. Why was he so small- I assume very early.


Think I posted it last week or the week before. His DGM is a very good friend of my DD1's family. His momma started losing embryonic fluid so the hospitalized her on bed rest; they estimated that he was 1#4oz at that time. Not sure if she went into labor or they induced her.

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, wow, I'm impressed, good for you for trying a new craft and succeeding so well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all. 7:45pm here and I have read and caught up.

Yesterday was a busy day. Dr's appointment and then groceries. Errands. Got a call from the school that Gage had blacked out. Had to get him from school. Came home and called he dr. 
Had an appointment for him today. If it happens I am to call her and bring him back. 

Got my tree out today and decorated. Put out some of our Christmas stuff. Will take pics later and post later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, wonderful news. Love the name Scarlett.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Nicho....Happy you will be headed home this weekend. 

Kehinkle.... Such a tiny little guy. Praying for Jesse and his family. 

Margaret....sorry to hear about Elizabeth and Grand dad being sick. 

Gotta stitch hope you are feeling better soon. UTI'S are not fun.

Sonja...so glad you for your wits about you and we're about to get your son breathing again. 

Gwen....Happy your family and Marianne are ok. Also glad Hannah is feeling better.

Julie...big hugs. I agree about loving the one you remember. 

Daralene. ...I think the silver looks great.

Mary... my heart goes out to Bella and her family. Always in my prayers. Poor sweet little girl. 

Fan....congrats. Scarlet is a pretty name.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, such sad news that Bella is declining. Prayers for her and family.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's the tree ????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice job stenciling Daralene.


Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> According to the extended forecast on my phone we could possibly have a green Christmas this year.


Thank you, I had a wonderful day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> That is stunning! I love love the colour. :sm11:


Thank you. Yes I had a wonderful day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not read right through, but there are two birthdays I wanted to mention today,
> 
> *Cashmeregma (Daralene) and kiwifrau (Lynnette)*
> 
> have their special day - hope it is a great one!


Thank you Julie, I really had a wonderful day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

oneapril said:


> Love the photo of a girl and her dog, Gwen (and your cushion covers look good, too). Your DD sounds like mine...3 jobs and a grad program. Oh to be young! But it worries the moms, right?


Thank you I had a super day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> How sad. It seems that your fears about the way he was being treated were fully justified. Give that he may well by now be far from the Fale you knew and loved, I can understand your ambivalence about seeing him again, and as it is unlikely to be possible, maybe the memories of the good times are what you need to hold on to. Hugs xxx


And they can't take those memories from me, much as their claim is that I was a bad wife. I know our reality, and that was 22 years of good friendship- ok we had disagreements, who doesn't? But most of that time we were happy.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Daralene & Lynette!


Oh! Thank you for the lovely card.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Here's the tree ????????????


Beautiful!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

angelam said:


> Daralene and Lynette, I see you both have birthdays today. I hope you are both having a wonderful day wherever you are, whatever you're doing.


Thank you for the birthday wishes, I had a lovely day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


About time there was good news, Fan- that is great!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness...I almost missed the birthdays! Happy Birthday to Daralene and to Lynette! I also hope it was a wonderful celebration for each of you!


Thank you Gwen, I'm rather behind with all of the "Thank You", I'm only on page 30 something have another 60+ to go.
Had a wonderful birthday though. Thanks again.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Birthday to both of our "birthday girls"!!! :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Blessings on wee Jesse. Blessings also on the not so wee new lassie! 

Bless Bella, that lovely child. So heart wrenching.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It looks lovely Daralene.


Ditto! My sister did stenciling iin the kitchen of her first house and I always liked the look. Wonder what you'll do next! :sm24:

I found out today my cousin passed away. He was 87. I remember him telling me stories about when he and my daddy were boys (he was seven years older and from my grandpa's first family, who were grown by the time my dad and siblings came along). He was a sweetheart.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30am and I have caught up.
> 
> Serena is growing so much. What a doll ☺
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the birthday wishes, goodness didn't realize so many new, lol!

Love all the sweaters, hats etc., etc that you post on KTP.

Wishing Gage and yourself a Wonderful Christmas, keep positive, life is a journey with many roads leading in all directions. 
Lynnette


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Nicho....Happy you will be headed home this weekend.
> 
> Kehinkle.... Such a tiny little guy. Praying for Jesse and his family.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Hugs for you, too, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Thank you Julie, I really had a wonderful day.


I am so glad!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, it's so much work getting everything ready for Christmas but it sure brightens up the long dark nights of winter.
> I have most of the cleaning done, now just have to get the decorations down & get started.
> 
> Daralene & Lynette, hope you both have a great birthday. Are you the same age as well as sharing a birth date?


Thank you for the birthday wishes, didn't realize Daralene and I were the same age, so learnt something new, ha!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very true, Sam, such a sad situation for the whole family


It is a terrible time for these parents to watch so many of their children endure so many difficult health issues. It is also difficult making decisions for their care. They try to give quality of life to each of their children and do quite well with it considering what they are going through. They also try to stay upbeat and hopeful for each of the children. I admire their efforts to give as much normalcy to each of the children despite what they go through. They do discuss with the medical team what is best for Bella. They desire to give her quality in life rather than quantity of days in life. She might not need quite as many surgeries if not feeding through the GJ tube. That will certainly help. I knew she was declining in health especially having to be in the hospital for more than a week because she had started coming down with the sniffles. I know the family is trying to give Bella life experiences and not waiting for a better time or a better day to do it. She will never be well so why wait until she is better?

If anyone has a desire to lift the family up in spirits, PM me if you desire to send them a Christmas card. I can have you send them to me and I can deliver them if you would like. It is only a thought as I know that some people would like to do it and it is an option I can help with. Certainly no pressure on anybody to do it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful tree, Mel. We'd said we would do ours today but didn't. Today is my mother's birthday, too...the first of many in December!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy birthday to Kiwifrau and Cashmeregma!
> Happy birthday to Elizabeth! *


Thank you, thank you.
Goodness I thought I had lots of BD wishes on Facebook, ha! KTP friends have multiplied this many times over...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, Happy Birthday, hope you have a special day.
> Lynette, Have a wonderful birthday day.
> Julie, thank you for heads up.


Thank you, yes I had a wonderful day, actually was rather spoilt, lol!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday to Daralene and Lynette. How you both have an fantastic day.


Thanks budasha, yes I had a wonderful day.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Daralene and Lynette, also to the little ones, Elizabeth and Serena. How can a year go by so fast?


Thank you for the BD wishes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have been know to ask for someone who can speak the king's english - if they can't accommodate i hang up. then i call back and ask for a supervisor and quietly explain why i hung up and ash her to find me someone i can understand. all these call centers overseas drive me crazy. --- sam


I was asked by one of them once if I spoke English becuase I had no idea what they were saying to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is a discussion that the parents have with the team of doctors routinely. She does receive palliative care services as well as hospice. They hold onto hope and faith to get them through these difficult decisions.


That was the impression I got from that last post- they will keep fighting while she is fighting. Only a year- that is an example that seems to have to been a very long year.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to Daralene and Lynette. Have a lovely both of you.


Thank you, thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> I think he was either 25 or 26 weeks. His due date was march 9th.
> 
> Kathy


Told Vicky the weight yesterday and she said 26 weeks!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> and i will join in on the singing of happy birthday to you both. hope you have a fantastic day. drag it out for the week if you can. --- sam


Thank you Sam, oh as usual I am "SO" behind with KTP but am slowly catching up, think I must be pretty close to page 40 Something.

Had a wonderful BD, spoilt by my friend, truly had a wonderful day.
Back to reading....
Lynnette


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Think I posted it last week or the week before. His DGM is a very good friend of my DD1's family. His momma started losing embryonic fluid so the hospitalized her on bed rest; they estimated that he was 1#4oz at that time. Not sure if she went into labor or they induced her.
> 
> Kathy


I must have missed it as it is not in the summaries for the last couple of weeks! Or I commented and then forgot. Sometimes I comment and forget to add to the list or vice versa.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

martina said:


> From me also. My colds getting better in stages I think. But still not really gone. I hope all are as well as possible. Take care. Prayers for all in need.


Thanks Martina, yes I had a wonderful BD.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Daralene! And to you Lynette!


Thanks Tami.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 7:45pm here and I have read and caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. Dr's appointment and then groceries. Errands. Got a call from the school that Gage had blacked out. Had to get him from school. Came home and called he dr.
> Had an appointment for him today. If it happens I am to call her and bring him back.
> ...


Thats a concern for you. Hopefully it is just a one off.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Finished with the scrubbies for an order. Thanks Jacklou for sharing this pattern with me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful tree, Mel. We'd said we would do ours today but didn't. Today is my mother's birthday, too...the first of many in December!


We have 3 in the immediate family (Elizabeth, Brett and Vicky) and then I have 2 nephews as well. And Brett may well end with a nephew as well (due the 30th).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just finished readin page 52, off to bed will catch up later or tomorrow. Oh goodness it's already Friday tomorrow, nev enough hours in the day for myself lately.

For those of you that I missed sending a "Thank You" note for my Birthday, thank you for all your wishes.
Catch you all later.

Lynnette


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


Goodness me that's not good, prayers for your precious little girl coming up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm there with you KayeJo. Praying for that miracle of miracles for little Bella. Also praying she isn't in pain. Lord at least let her make through our holiest of days ahead if that is Your will. Prayers for her entire family and for Mary and her family as they are as much a part of Bella's life.


Poledra65 said:


> Just makes one cry, such a sad journey little Bella and her family have to travel, praying for a miracle with all my heart.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have 3 in the immediate family (Elizabeth, Brett and Vicky) and then I have 2 nephews as well. And Brett may well end with a nephew as well (due the 30th).


Mother's is today, DD#2 is the 11th, Bub's and my brother's are both on the 13th, and I also remember my late friend's on the 16th, then of course Jesus'!

Prayers going up for Elizabeth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did the cheese fudge last year. It was okay but family didn't care much for it so not me this time.



thewren said:


> so - who is going to make this and give a report? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


That is not good, prayers, coming.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How frightening Melody for you and of course for Gage. Hope all is figured out at the doctor's appointment. Will keep him in prayer.


gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 7:45pm here and I have read and caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. Dr's appointment and then groceries. Errands. Got a call from the school that Gage had blacked out. Had to get him from school. Came home and called he dr.
> Had an appointment for him today. If it happens I am to call her and bring him back.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful tree!
Don't know if I'll put one up or not. At most it will be a very little one. Right now just to busy with gifts and cards.



gagesmom said:


> Here's the tree ????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Condolences on the loss of your cousin. It sounds like he had a good and full life.


Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! My sister did stenciling iin the kitchen of her first house and I always liked the look. Wonder what you'll do next! :sm24:
> 
> I found out today my cousin passed away. He was 87. I remember him telling me stories about when he and my daddy were boys (he was seven years older and from my grandpa's first family, who were grown by the time my dad and siblings came along). He was a sweetheart.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh those are nice! Can you also share the pattern? I am so tired of using the sponges with the scrubby side. They just do not last. Perhaps I could make myself some of these.


pacer said:


> Finished with the scrubbies for an order. Thanks Jacklou for sharing this pattern with me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lifting Elizabeth in prayer now.


darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, pretty tree!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, love the scrubbing, love the quilt. Did you quilt it?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, condolences on the death of your cousin.
Mel, healing energy for Gage. Hope Doctor can find problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're most welcome, wow they arrived really quickly which is good to see.


They did fly fast. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mine was too. Especially after the leak. It's also a good place to practice. It goes quickly on such a small place and is such fun.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


Yippee!!!!! That's wonderful news! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> One night when Vicky was almost 2 she was grizzling during the night so I went to check her. She was 3/4 asleep, sitting on the potty rocking in the effort of sitting up straight. Still wearing her PJ bottoms! One of those sad but sweet memories.


Awe!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> so - who is going to make this and give a report? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's the look :sm02:


LOL!! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!! Sonja, David just said if your DS wants to pay big bucks for holy jeans, he's got some straight up original, broke in and worn out that he can buy. lololol

Well on another note, got a text from my niece, she's having a hard time, her dad is practicing tough love on her, which she does need, so she's going to move up here and move into Christopher's house with him and help him pay the bills and everything, so that will help them both out and Marla and I will keep a tight eye on things to make sure neither of them takes the other off the rails. Christopher said he has too much to lose so he's not going to put up with her doing anything stupid, and that's what she needs, all of us riding herd on her. I think it will give my brother relief to know she's safe and that we are watching over her. She is a good worker and good with money so that is a positive. 
Please pray that this works out for both of them. Thanks. 
And Jennie the family friend who is preggo is doing well, she's been hired by family services to take care of her grandmother who has dementia so that is good, she's a natural care taker of everyone but herself sometimes, and she loves elderly people, with or without dementia.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think they should come potty broken at that size. congrats to you and the family. i like the name. --- sam


Wouldn't it be nice if they did come potty trained? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cindygecko said:


> Speaking of toilet seats there is this show on tv about things that happen in the emergency room. And this poor little old lady sat down on a toilet without the lid down got stuck and her husband was off overnight hunting, it was a while before she was discovered, she and the toilet were taken to emergency because the paramedics couldnt get her out. They had to bust up the toilet to get her free. It's supposed to be a true story.


I think that I heard that story once, I wouldn't be surprised if it was true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree! We've had some good ones in our school but some real "winners" as well & a couple of pervs???? When I was in school we had a gym teacher who tuned to feel up one of my classmates when putting a tensor on her ankle, boy did he pick the wrong girl???????? she started yelling"rape" at the top of her lungs, anyone else in the class would have been a quivering bowl of jelly, sure taught that creep a lesson!


Good for her, I'd have done the same thing, then of course my dad would have finished it all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 7:45pm here and I have read and caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. Dr's appointment and then groceries. Errands. Got a call from the school that Gage had blacked out. Had to get him from school. Came home and called he dr.
> Had an appointment for him today. If it happens I am to call her and bring him back.
> ...


I hope that Gage is okay and that he doesn't have anymore of those episodes. 
Great tree!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! My sister did stenciling iin the kitchen of her first house and I always liked the look. Wonder what you'll do next! :sm24:
> 
> I found out today my cousin passed away. He was 87. I remember him telling me stories about when he and my daddy were boys (he was seven years older and from my grandpa's first family, who were grown by the time my dad and siblings came along). He was a sweetheart.


So sorry on the passing of your cousin, I hope it was a peaceful passing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the condolences.

Mel, hope Gage doesn't have any more trouble. Any idea what caused it?

Almost done with the first sleeve on the second sweater. I'm not quite up to ninja speed but making progress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was asked by one of them once if I spoke English becuase I had no idea what they were saying to me.


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished with the scrubbies for an order. Thanks Jacklou for sharing this pattern with me.


Those are great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


You have them, poor thing, I hope it's nothing too bad.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really great that you are able to post more, Denise- hoping you are in less pain!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was asked by one of them once if I spoke English becuase I had no idea what they were saying to me.


That is hysterical.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope DF and DGS get to visit there when in Sydney/-they leave for their trip the day after Christmas.


Tell them about it. If they are staying in the city, would be hard to miss. If they are staying out of the city, they only need to catch a train and get out at Town Hall. That is right under the QVB. Where else are they going on their trip?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom, so sorry to hear Gage blacked out. Hope you can find out why.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> As another teacher, I agree with you, there are some fabulous teachers out there, a lot of ordinary ones and a few nutters! As a learning support teacher I went in and out of many classrooms and found I could tell who was good and who wasn't within the first half hour. I must admit I had sympathy for those who were struggling (usually with behaviour problems) but none for the lazy b####s who could teach, but were just too lazy - and who always seemed to get away with it.


 :sm24: :sm24: Yes I agree with you Kate. It was dealing with behaviour problems that made me do a librarian's course. I guess you could call me an "escapee" from the classroom!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


It is so hard on them and you when they get sick. Prayers coming her way right now. So sorry to hear about this. It will be a tough night for all of you. Big hugs and prayers.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got my very first Christmas card today.....thank you Fan! :sm24:


WOW, Fan must be organised! Just warning those on my list, your card will be late, but I'll be working on them as soon as I get out of here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, condolences on the loss of your cousin. It is hard to see those who are a part of us and our lives leave us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, congratulations. My, that is a big baby. Hope her and mother are healthy. How happy you must be. Yes, time for good news.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Fan said:


> Reading your story reminds me of a funny rhyme we used to sing as children.
> Oh dear what can the matter be, three old ladies were locked in the lavatory, they were there from Monday till Saturday
> Nobody knew they were there!????????


We sang that here in Oz too. Thanks for the memory! It is a long time since I heard it.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


So sorry to hear this Margaret. Worrying for all of you. Prayers being said.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night all, sweet dreams.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks lovely melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Here's the tree ????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you warm hugs - sounds like he was a good man. did he live close to you? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! My sister did stenciling iin the kitchen of her first house and I always liked the look. Wonder what you'll do next! :sm24:
> 
> I found out today my cousin passed away. He was 87. I remember him telling me stories about when he and my daddy were boys (he was seven years older and from my grandpa's first family, who were grown by the time my dad and siblings came along). He was a sweetheart.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely margaret - sending tons of healing energy to get our little girl back in the pink real quick. please keep us posted. --- sam



darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you warm hugs - sounds like he was a good man. did he live close to you? --- sam


He lived in Kentucky, and I visited with him last time we were there. We had a lot of laughs, which is a good way to part, I think!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks gwen - think i will give it a pass. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I did the cheese fudge last year. It was okay but family didn't care much for it so not me this time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my sister mary wilberta's birthday is the 3rd - she would have been 84 or 85 this year - i think. she was about ten years older than me. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Mother's is today, DD#2 is the 11th, Bub's and my brother's are both on the 13th, and I also remember my late friend's on the 16th, then of course Jesus'!
> 
> Prayers going up for Elizabeth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - that was a great way to finish the visit - just adds to all the nice memories you have of him. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> He lived in Kentucky, and I visited with him last time we were there. We had a lot of laughs, which is a good way to part, I think!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Doctor says she has a virus- has a red throat. But her ears are totally clear so that cleared up from a few weeks ago. The treatment for the ear infection also cleared up a little cough she had had- likely the ear draining I would imagine.

I saw my doctor today as well. Recently I've getting some heartburn. Turns out both my BP meds can cause this. So trying taking one in morning and one in evening. Bonnie weren't you having problems with reflux? Wonder if it was the BP med you had to stop?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Not sure, does that mean the pain is not so bad?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it's lovely - could we have a bigger picture of it please? where did you find the pattern? --- sam


It's a free pattern 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-stars-afghan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I agree, I think the little clothes I made might be a bit small for her. Catherine's been complaining of being very uncomfortable these last couple of weeks and now we know why. It will be interesting to see if she has
> her mothers beautiful red hair, if so her name may be changed lol! After all the sad tidings this year, it's so good to have a new life in our extended family.


I don't think they will fit 
I couldn't use most of the the baby clothes I had bought for my first baby as he was 9.14 and 22 inches long born and went straight into 3-6 month old clothes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Here's the tree ????????????


It's beautiful Mel
Hope Gage is ok .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


Sorry to hear this Margaret .poor Elizabeth . I do hope she starts to feel better soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-stars-afghan


You sure did jump into things didn't you? When you were first learning to knit? Wonder if you had been told what you couldn't do as a beginner knitter if you would have progressed in the leaps and bounds you did?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


What a whopper!! Congratulations to all!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Doctor says she has a virus- has a red throat. But her ears are totally clear so that cleared up from a few weeks ago. The treatment for the ear infection also cleared up a little cough she had had- likely the ear draining I would imagine.
> 
> I saw my doctor today as well. Recently I've getting some heartburn. Turns out both my BP meds can cause this. So trying taking one in morning and one in evening. Bonnie weren't you having problems with reflux? Wonder if it was the BP med you had to stop?


Glad to hear that Elizabeth is going to be ok, and that you have hopefully sorted out the problem with your meds.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne is okay too. She called checking on us. Hannah was in class at the time and the university sent out a warning on their system for everyone to take cover. Still don't know where tornado touched down here but supposedly it did.


Am so glad neither of you were affected.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


Well done, it looks great! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was , he had quite a few febrile convulsions from a baby to the age of 5 every time he got ill his temperature would just sky rocket


So frightening for you all. :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> So frightening for you all. :sm06:


It was just something I got used to , he had quite a few in his first year then they became less frequent with the worst one and last being on his 5th birthday


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for Bella.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


Congratulations..... golly she is a big baby. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have been know to ask for someone who can speak the king's english - if they can't accommodate i hang up. then i call back and ask for a supervisor and quietly explain why i hung up and ash her to find me someone i can understand. all these call centers overseas drive me crazy. --- sam


I agree fully.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Here's the tree ????????????


Your tree looks lovely. I hope Gage is ok, is the doctor going to have some tests done?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And they can't take those memories from me, much as their claim is that I was a bad wife. I know our reality, and that was 22 years of good friendship- ok we had disagreements, who doesn't? But most of that time we were happy.


You hold on to those memories Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I was asked by one of them once if I spoke English becuase I had no idea what they were saying to me.


Good grief! :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


Oh dear. I will read on and see how she is now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Sonja, David just said if your DS wants to pay big bucks for holy jeans, he's got some straight up original, broke in and worn out that he can buy. lololol
> 
> Well on another note, got a text from my niece, she's having a hard time, her dad is practicing tough love on her, which she does need, so she's going to move up here and move into Christopher's house with him and help him pay the bills and everything, so that will help them both out and Marla and I will keep a tight eye on things to make sure neither of them takes the other off the rails. Christopher said he has too much to lose so he's not going to put up with her doing anything stupid, and that's what she needs, all of us riding herd on her. I think it will give my brother relief to know she's safe and that we are watching over her. She is a good worker and good with money so that is a positive.
> Please pray that this works out for both of them. Thanks.
> And Jennie the family friend who is preggo is doing well, she's been hired by family services to take care of her grandmother who has dementia so that is good, she's a natural care taker of everyone but herself sometimes, and she loves elderly people, with or without dementia.


I was wondering how the friend Jennie was doing. Sounds like a great situation for her to look after her grandmother. 
:sm24:

I hope your niece does well sharing with Christopher.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Doctor says she has a virus- has a red throat. But her ears are totally clear so that cleared up from a few weeks ago. The treatment for the ear infection also cleared up a little cough she had had- likely the ear draining I would imagine.
> 
> I saw my doctor today as well. Recently I've getting some heartburn. Turns out both my BP meds can cause this. So trying taking one in morning and one in evening. Bonnie weren't you having problems with reflux? Wonder if it was the BP med you had to stop?


I hope Elizabeth improves quickly. Poor little thing must feel miserable. And I am sure it has been a worry for you too, awful to see them unwell.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You hold on to those memories Julie.


Thanks Cathy!
Sadly only a few moments caught on camera- but I have those photos safe, must get around to labeling them!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Knowing my ability to get on the ball and send out Christmas cards I didn't sign up to send any. I'd maybe get them in the post Christmas Day!


Me, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


Gentle hugs and prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

745 am and I am waking up. Don't want to bit I am. Lol.???? 

Jodi is coming down this morning and we are going to decorate the lobby. 


Will check in later on. ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


Oh no! I will be praying for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Prayers for all the family matters KayeJo and also for Jennie. Tough love is good.


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Sonja, David just said if your DS wants to pay big bucks for holy jeans, he's got some straight up original, broke in and worn out that he can buy. lololol
> 
> Well on another note, got a text from my niece, she's having a hard time, her dad is practicing tough love on her, which she does need, so she's going to move up here and move into Christopher's house with him and help him pay the bills and everything, so that will help them both out and Marla and I will keep a tight eye on things to make sure neither of them takes the other off the rails. Christopher said he has too much to lose so he's not going to put up with her doing anything stupid, and that's what she needs, all of us riding herd on her. I think it will give my brother relief to know she's safe and that we are watching over her. She is a good worker and good with money so that is a positive.
> Please pray that this works out for both of them. Thanks.
> And Jennie the family friend who is preggo is doing well, she's been hired by family services to take care of her grandmother who has dementia so that is good, she's a natural care taker of everyone but herself sometimes, and she loves elderly people, with or without dementia.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing (re: can't do because too difficult). I downloaded this to try maybe next year.


darowil said:


> You sure did jump into things didn't you? When you were first learning to knit? Wonder if you had been told what you couldn't do as a beginner knitter if you would have progressed in the leaps and bounds you did?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Heard nothing at all for very nearly two years. I only know from photographs I have seen, that for sure they've had him on Testosterone- you don't normally grow your first beard at 70+. Given that I'm very uncertain I do want to see him, even if it were possible, but you don't stop loving the one you remember. Thank you for the hugs- much appreciated.


Yes, in hopes of marrying him to someone and going through her money. Julie, I'm so glad you have your good memories and nobody can take them from you. So glad you have KP and KTP. You have thousands of friends here. I hope that helps a little to lift you up when you feel down.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! My sister did stenciling iin the kitchen of her first house and I always liked the look. Wonder what you'll do next! :sm24:
> 
> I found out today my cousin passed away. He was 87. I remember him telling me stories about when he and my daddy were boys (he was seven years older and from my grandpa's first family, who were grown by the time my dad and siblings came along). He was a sweetheart.


I have stenciling around my livingroom windows. When I got rid of the long curtains & put up mini blinds & a valance, I thought it looked too bare so added them.

Condolences on the loss of your cousin


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, in hopes of marrying him to someone and going through her money. Julie, I'm so glad you have your good memories and nobody can take them from you. So glad you have KP and KTP. You have thousands of friends here. I hope that helps a little to lift you up when you feel down.


It has crossed my mind, that maybe they were hoping he would have a child. But as he failed at age 15 when he was allowed to live with his girlfriend, it seems very unlikely to me. I try always to remember that the likelihood is that the Sun WILL rise each morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


Poor little one, hope she's better soon, this has gone on too long

Edit, I see later it's viral, hope it doesn't hang on too long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have stenciling around my livingroom windows. When I got rid of the long curtains & put up mini blinds & a valance, I thought it looked too bare so added them.
> 
> Condolences on the loss of your cousin


I always wanted to do stenciling. The lady who lived here before us did the most beautiful job of shading. This is in my kitchen. Didn't think I could do it without lessons. Think I would still need lessons to do what she did. Kitchen could use painting but I'm not ready to paint over this.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have stenciling around my livingroom windows. When I got rid of the long curtains & put up mini blinds & a valance, I thought it looked too bare so added them.
> 
> Condolences on the loss of your cousin


Thank you. And you reminded me I need to measure a window for a new curtain rod. Don't know why I keep forgetting!

Weatherman says it's snowing in the east part of the city. Clouds here but so far no precipitation, though it's cold.

Time for me to get busy. Blessings to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Sonja, David just said if your DS wants to pay big bucks for holy jeans, he's got some straight up original, broke in and worn out that he can buy. lololol
> 
> Well on another note, got a text from my niece, she's having a hard time, her dad is practicing tough love on her, which she does need, so she's going to move up here and move into Christopher's house with him and help him pay the bills and everything, so that will help them both out and Marla and I will keep a tight eye on things to make sure neither of them takes the other off the rails. Christopher said he has too much to lose so he's not going to put up with her doing anything stupid, and that's what she needs, all of us riding herd on her. I think it will give my brother relief to know she's safe and that we are watching over her. She is a good worker and good with money so that is a positive.
> Please pray that this works out for both of them. Thanks.
> And Jennie the family friend who is preggo is doing well, she's been hired by family services to take care of her grandmother who has dementia so that is good, she's a natural care taker of everyone but herself sometimes, and she loves elderly people, with or without dementia.


I hope all goes well for your niece & Christopher, having someone to share expenses should help both get ahead.
????For your friend Jennie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I always wanted to do stenciling. The lady who lived here before us did the most beautiful job of shading. This is in my kitchen. Didn't think I could do it without lessons. Think I would still need lessons to do what she did. Kitchen could use painting but I'm not ready to paint over this.


Just a matter of your paints, Daralene, and possibly gloving up and dabbling with paint on something like a cotton wool ball. And being careful not to put the wrong ball back in the wrong pot- you create mud very quickly that way!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Doctor says she has a virus- has a red throat. But her ears are totally clear so that cleared up from a few weeks ago. The treatment for the ear infection also cleared up a little cough she had had- likely the ear draining I would imagine.
> 
> I saw my doctor today as well. Recently I've getting some heartburn. Turns out both my BP meds can cause this. So trying taking one in morning and one in evening. Bonnie weren't you having problems with reflux? Wonder if it was the BP med you had to stop?


The medicine I had to stop was called Coversil Plus, I saw my doctor yesterday & he said there's a diuretic in it & is sure that's what was causing the trouble. I had gone back to my old Coversil 8 for 4 days & my BP had been good. He put me back on that & told me to be sure I sit for 10 minutes before taking it & no tea ( he actually said coffee but I don't drink it)until after that & see him in 2 week. If at that time it's high he will give me something else.

I hope they get your reflux straightened out, not s nice feeling & causes nasty things too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't think they will fit
> I couldn't use most of the the baby clothes I had bought for my first baby as he was 9.14 and 22 inches long born and went straight into 3-6 month old clothes


I'm sure glad my boys weren't so big, 6-15 & 6-8, I think it's much better if they do their growing after???????? as long as they are at least 5-6 pounds, I think mine were a. Month old by 9 pounds


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was just something I got used to , he had quite a few in his first year then they became less frequent with the worst one and last being on his 5th birthday


Must have scared you every time he got even a slight fever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I always wanted to do stenciling. The lady who lived here before us did the most beautiful job of shading. This is in my kitchen. Didn't think I could do it without lessons. Think I would still need lessons to do what she did. Kitchen could use painting but I'm not ready to paint over this.


That's beautiful. Mine isn't so fancy, I thought of doing more but never got around to it. I can see why you wouldn't want to paint over it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> my sister mary wilberta's birthday is the 3rd - she would have been 84 or 85 this year - i think. she was about ten years older than me. --- sam


So hard to lose those we love. May you have wonderful memories on the 3rd of special times you shared together. There may be some sadness, but may the joys of remembering be more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just a matter of your paints, Daralene, and possibly gloving up and dabbling with paint on something like a cotton wool ball. And being careful not to put the wrong ball back in the wrong pot- you create mud very quickly that way!


You would be the one to do it for sure. Now if I could just get you here for a visit and stenciling. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You would be the one to do it for sure. Now if I could just get you here for a visit and stenciling. :sm02:


If you could find a patch of wall that doesn't matter, or that you are intending to paint, anyway- it's just a matter of practice. And as I said stenciling does not have to be done with brushes- what does help is a good masking tape to hold the stencil steady as you paint!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


Great job on the stencil. Good idea to poly it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hope the fainting was just a one time thing. Lovely tree

Sorleena, good you had a fairly recent visit with your cousin & have good memories.

Well, I better get moving, I want to put up the tree & then run the vacuum through the house, seems the tree box leaves a mess in its path so want done with it before I clean up.
I'm not sure what time my friends & I are off to Lloydminster, around 4 I think, due to the time change we gain an hour but that also means the concert doesn't start til 8:30 our time so will be late getting home. 
Risk of sleet in the forcast, hope we miss that. We better enjoy this weekend, daytime temps of -3/27 but by Tuesday it's to be -28C/-18F, a real dose of reality???? Although I'd rather have that than freezing rain & .icy roads


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-stars-afghan


I love that blanket, can't believe you did it as a beginner! I'd be still at it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love that blanket, can't believe you did it as a beginner! I'd be still at it


Our Sonja is rather a remarkable soul, for a 'beginner knitter'- possibly a good thing she didn't realise how advanced it would be to the average practitioner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> Doctor says she has a virus- has a red throat. But her ears are totally clear so that cleared up from a few weeks ago. The treatment for the ear infection also cleared up a little cough she had had- likely the ear draining I would imagine.
> 
> I saw my doctor today as well. Recently I've getting some heartburn. Turns out both my BP meds can cause this. So trying taking one in morning and one in evening. Bonnie weren't you having problems with reflux? Wonder if it was the BP med you had to stop?


Poor thing, at least now you know what it is and it will run it's course and hopefully be gone, hopefully without sharing it with any of you. It's good that her ear infection is cleared up good. 
Very good that they got your meds worked out, acid reflux isn't fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was wondering how the friend Jennie was doing. Sounds like a great situation for her to look after her grandmother.
> :sm24:
> 
> I hope your niece does well sharing with Christopher.


I hope that its good for her, as long as her one aunt doesn't enter the picture, all should be fine for a while. 
I am hoping that they do well together also, they both have some of the same issues so we'll need to keep an eye on them, that they are boosting each other up and not dragging each other down, but that's okay, I've been riding herd on Christopher for so long, it's just second nature to make sure he's not getting himself into any bad situations. lol
Once I know when she's coming here, I'll call my brother and make sure he knows what's going on, I don't want him to feel like we aren't keeping him in the loop and enabling her or anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Prayers for all the family matters KayeJo and also for Jennie. Tough love is good.


Thank you, and for my sanity might not be bad either. lolol 
But I think it will all work out to the best, I've had a feeling for over a year that she needed to come here and get out of Cheyenne, she and Jennie have the WORST taste in guys, let me tell you. But Christopher will keep her away from guys that aren't good for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, and for my sanity might not be bad either. lolol
> But I think it will all work out to the best, I've had a feeling for over a year that she needed to come here and get out of Cheyenne, she and Jennie have the WORST taste in guys, let me tell you. But Christopher will keep her away from guys that aren't good for her.


Hopefully it will be a 'win, win' situation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well for your niece & Christopher, having someone to share expenses should help both get ahead.
> ????For your friend Jennie


Thank you, yes it would be great for both of them I think, Christopher just accepted another job, Ford pissed him off so he took a job offer that he had for Kelly Bean, didn't even ask what the hourly rate was, just took it, but I can't blame him, the Ford dealership is probably closing unless they get someone to buy the business, the guy that owns it has run it financially into the ground and every payday the employees don't even know if the checks will cash. But at least Christopher didn't sound depressed when I talked to him yesterday afternoon. 
He did say that he's not going to lose what he has going on by Cass doing badly, if she messes up, she's gone, so she knows that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up again, so I think I'll go get my pie crust made and in the fridge so that I can get the pumpkin pie made. David met us at guitar lessons last night, and he'll be home today after he finishes loading beans up to take to Michigan again tomorrow morning. 
I'm making beef in stout/well Porter since they didn't have any stout except for coffee stout and I didn't know how that would taste, for dinner and pumpkin pie for dessert.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully it will be a 'win, win' situation.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> A sad update on Bella:
> 
> Snoozing Bella. Appointments like yesterday, the drive back and forth and 1 appt that ended up being well over 2 hours long just talking to her GI physician is draining. Draining for her and for us, emotionally and physically. Long summary short ; there's no easy straight forward summary. She will continue to be fully TPN dependent , holding tube feeds off still, she will see neurology again as her muscle tone has changed some, her ability to stay content long has changed dramatically , her autonomic nervous system dysfunction is not as stable as it had been and neurology wants to check her again compared to her baseline before. Mitochondrial disease is progressive but when her timeline is we don't know , we just know in hindsight she's changed again last few weeks. She will also see Endocrinology in regards to her sugar lows while she's on TPN and other symptoms, they are questioning if her thyroid is working the way it should. The plan ahead is to get all her physicians together and palliative care group and discuss plan forward , we can't fix any of this but we can try to slow progression down and we have an amazing team willing to fight for her as long as she's fighting still. We can make her as comfortable as possible as she deserves that and we can fill her bucket and ours with amazing days and memories.
> Her inability to stay happy long and she's so edgy may be pain or discomfort she can't explain. Conversations we had we should never have to have about our 4 year old, yet we did. With saying all of this , we are praying for her miracle of a cure and that she will plateau out again and like her GI physician said yesterday, her ability to recover and make strides forward have gotten to where she goes backward and doesn't make up the ground anymore but that doesn't mean we give up on hope. She's a fighter. It's just very difficult to see this change this last month and day to day differences and this reality sits on Scott and I like a heavy weight and feels very surreal. #SuperBella#teamBella#mitochondrialneedsacure
> ...


So sorry that Bella is having such a rough time. Such a wee girl to have to suffer so much.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:30pm and I have gotten the lobby decorated with my friend Jodis help. Have 3 loads of wash in and 2 in the dryers. Dishes are put away. 

Thinking about getting something to eat in a bit. 
Today was/is comfy cozy day at school. So Gage went in his pj's.

I will share a picture of the lobby and then a few of my decorations around my place.

We got asked by management to do the other buildings. So we will do jodis lobby tomorrow morning and the other 3 on Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30pm and I have gotten the lobby decorated with my friend Jodis help. Have 3 loads of was in and 2 in the dryers. Dishes are put away.
> 
> Thinking about getting something to eat in a bit.
> Today was/is comfy cozy day at school. So Gage went in his pj's.
> ...


That is nice that management so obviously approves!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, dear, poor little girl. I do hope she will soon see the end of this nasty infection. It was no way to spend her birthday.


Elizabeth is having a rough time too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, hope DN makes a go of her life and doesn't cause trouble for Christopher.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> How sad. It seems that your fears about the way he was being treated were fully justified. Give that he may well by now be far from the Fale you knew and loved, I can understand your ambivalence about seeing him again, and as it is unlikely to be possible, maybe the memories of the good times are what you need to hold on to. Hugs xxx


Julie, Kathleendoris has said it well. I'm in on the hug.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers for little Jesse. Glad mom is doing ok. Ronald McDonald house is such a blessing to so many.


Prayers for Jesse from me as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm still waiting for my cards to get here. They will arrive soon, I hope or I will have to go out and just buy some, but I wanted to use the ones i ordered, so hopefully they get here soon.


Didn't you have the same problem last year?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


Congratulations on the new arrival.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. 7:45pm here and I have read and caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was a busy day. Dr's appointment and then groceries. Errands. Got a call from the school that Gage had blacked out. Had to get him from school. Came home and called he dr.
> Had an appointment for him today. If it happens I am to call her and bring him back.
> ...


How worrisome that must be for you. Has he been checked for low blood sugar?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here's the tree ????????????


Your tree is very pretty. I've been working on mine today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, just a thought but you might check library for stencil books then either use your own or thrift shop pottery to practice on. If they turn out good pop a plant or baked goods in and use as gift.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Finished with the scrubbies for an order. Thanks Jacklou for sharing this pattern with me.


You have been busy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> He lived in Kentucky, and I visited with him last time we were there. We had a lot of laughs, which is a good way to part, I think!


Condolences to you. Sounds like you will have some good memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, Kathleendoris has said it well. I'm in on the hug.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got this from Cousin Karen's Facebook page- thought it would appeal to most!

'Twas the night before Christmas,
And the quilts were not made.
The threads were all tangled, the cookies delayed.
The stocking weren't hung, the pantry was bare.
The poor weary Quilter, was tearing her hair.
Stacks of fat quarters, tipped over in streams.
Visions of Log Cabins, had turned into dreams.

When what to her wondering eyes should appear,
But a bus full of quilters with all of their gear.
They went straight to work with just a few mutters,
Sorting and stitching and brandishing cutters.
The patterns emerged from all of the clutter,
Like magic the fabrics arranged in a flutter.
Log Cabins, Lone Stars, Flying Geese & Bear Tracks
Each quilt was a beauty-even the backs.

Her house how it twinkled, her quilts how they glowed.
The cookies were baking, the stockings were sewed.
Their work was all done, so they folded their frames,
And packed up their needles, without giving their names.
They boarded the bus, and checked the next address.
More quilts to be made, another quilter in distress.

She heard one voice echo, as they drove out of sight,
Happy quilting to all and to all a good night! 
~Author Unknown


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh those are nice! Can you also share the pattern? I am so tired of using the sponges with the scrubby side. They just do not last. Perhaps I could make myself some of these.


I casted on 20 stitches on size 7 needles and knit for 3 inches then switch to the cotton yarn and knitted 6 inches. Bind off so that you have your thread on the opposite side of the starting thread so you will have yarn to sew up each side. I left long tails at the start and end of the cotton yarn. Fold into thirds and seam the sides catching all 3 layers each time. Weave in the yarn end that is shorter after seaming the sides. I weave it in the middle so it won't be seen when done. Sew the long edge shut and weave in that yarn end.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I casted on 20 stitches on size 7 needles and knit for 3 inches then switch to the cotton yarn and knitted 6 inches. Bind off so that you have your thread on the opposite side of the starting thread so you will have yarn to sew up each side. I left long tails at the start and end of the cotton yarn. Fold into thirds and seam the sides catching all 3 layers each time. Weave in the yarn end that is shorter after seaming the sides. I weave it in the middle so it won't be seen when done. Sew the long edge shut and weave in that yarn end.


Mary - what yarn do you use for the 'scrubby' bit? I am not at all sure that we have a suitable yatn available!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30pm and I have gotten the lobby decorated with my friend Jodis help. Have 3 loads of wash in and 2 in the dryers. Dishes are put away.
> 
> Thinking about getting something to eat in a bit.
> Today was/is comfy cozy day at school. So Gage went in his pj's.
> ...


You're doing a lovely job with the decorating. It's great that you were asked to decorate the other lobbys.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Our Sonja is rather a remarkable soul, for a 'beginner knitter'- possibly a good thing she didn't realise how advanced it would be to the average practitioner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So right


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The lobby looks lovely. I simply love all your snowmen on the sofa and shelves. Very festive!


gagesmom said:


> 12:30pm and I have gotten the lobby decorated with my friend Jodis help. Have 3 loads of wash in and 2 in the dryers. Dishes are put away.
> 
> Thinking about getting something to eat in a bit.
> Today was/is comfy cozy day at school. So Gage went in his pj's.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes it would be great for both of them I think, Christopher just accepted another job, Ford pissed him off so he took a job offer that he had for Kelly Bean, didn't even ask what the hourly rate was, just took it, but I can't blame him, the Ford dealership is probably closing unless they get someone to buy the business, the guy that owns it has run it financially into the ground and every payday the employees don't even know if the checks will cash. But at least Christopher didn't sound depressed when I talked to him yesterday afternoon.
> He did say that he's not going to lose what he has going on by Cass doing badly, if she messes up, she's gone, so she knows that.


Not good if there's a risk of not getting paid on pay day! Hope the new job works out good.
With the oil downturn there've been some with problems here getting paid for their work. The COOP in a nearby town has been badly burned by a construction outfit, they ran up a huge fuel bill & have now declared bankruptcy, not good as if it goes down several Les their jobs & the village will lose its only store which will cause seniors troubles if they can't drive


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, just a thought but you might check library for stencil books then either use your own or thrift shop pottery to practice on. If they turn out good pop a plant or baked goods in and use as gift.


Great idea


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from Cousin Karen's Facebook page- thought it would appeal to most!
> 
> 'Twas the night before Christmas,
> And the quilts were not made.
> ...


That's cute! My friend posted it too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, the decorating looks great
Well, got the tree up & the floors done. Once the porch floor dried I have a little other straightening up to do, them will get ready to go. It must be very damp out, the trees are getting covered in hoar frost.
I was up n the ladder gett No stuff on the top of the tree, had to get down 3 different times when the phone rang, good grief, sometimes go for days without it ringingÃ°ÂÂÂ³ Murphy's law!

I'll post a photo of my big attempt at painting ornaments???????? an artist ???? I'm not


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is really cute. Thanks for sharing.....now where are the knitting fairies???


Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from Cousin Karen's Facebook page- thought it would appeal to most!
> 
> 'Twas the night before Christmas,
> And the quilts were not made.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Mary/Pacer* do you remember what type of scrubby yarn you use?


pacer said:


> I casted on 20 stitches on size 7 needles and knit for 3 inches then switch to the cotton yarn and knitted 6 inches. Bind off so that you have your thread on the opposite side of the starting thread so you will have yarn to sew up each side. I left long tails at the start and end of the cotton yarn. Fold into thirds and seam the sides catching all 3 layers each time. Weave in the yarn end that is shorter after seaming the sides. I weave it in the middle so it won't be seen when done. Sew the long edge shut and weave in that yarn end.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What do you mean "not an artist"! These look great I think! Tree is pretty too.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the decorating looks great
> Well, got the tree up & the floors done. Once the porch floor dried I have a little other straightening up to do, them will get ready to go. It must be very damp out, the trees are getting covered in hoar frost.
> I was up n the ladder gett No stuff on the top of the tree, had to get down 3 different times when the phone rang, good grief, sometimes go for days without it ringingÃ°ÂÂÂ³ Murphy's law!
> 
> I'll post a photo of my big attempt at painting ornaments???????? an artist ???? I'm not


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie I love your tree???????????????????? and the decorations are beautiful. 

Julie Gwen and Liz. Thank you for your compliments on the lobby decorations and mine in my home. I have not been looking forward to Christmas this year. But I have Gage and I told him. You and me are a team. We can do anything together. So we will have the best Christmas we can☺☺☺

All 5 loads of laundry have been washed and dried. Folded and put away. So now after Gage gets home I can put up my feet (which I have been on all day????) and knit????????????????????

We have no plans tonight and no where to be tonight so I told him he can play some video games after school but we are going to get in our cozy pj's and have hot chocolate and cookies and watch a Christmas movie together.

Julie I love the quilters night before Christmas. Did you share it on your Facebook page. I have a few friends who are quilters and I would love to share with them.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

So beautiful Mel. Nice and Christmasy (if that is a word). You are very clever.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

pacer said:


> I casted on 20 stitches on size 7 needles and knit for 3 inches then switch to the cotton yarn and knitted 6 inches. Bind off so that you have your thread on the opposite side of the starting thread so you will have yarn to sew up each side. I left long tails at the start and end of the cotton yarn. Fold into thirds and seam the sides catching all 3 layers each time. Weave in the yarn end that is shorter after seaming the sides. I weave it in the middle so it won't be seen when done. Sew the long edge shut and weave in that yarn end.


Glad you figured out the pattern. I have made 8 of them for gifts (grab bag). Jackie


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Glad you figured out the pattern. I have made 8 of them for gifts (grab bag). Jackie


Mary showed me too when she was driving through here. I've made them in knitting and in crochet. I have about 10 more to go for Christmas Eve gathering. I've used two different yarns for the scrubby part--I'll post the ball bands on the next KTP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - you are a wonder - this is beautiful and perfect and for a beginning knitter project it is wonderful. such a talent you have. thank you for the URL. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's a free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-stars-afghan


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so glad to hear Elizabeth will be ok. Phew. Things happen so quickly with little ines. Now you can breathe again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming to our little elizabeth to get her back in the pink real soon. --- sam



darowil said:


> Doctor says she has a virus- has a red throat. But her ears are totally clear so that cleared up from a few weeks ago. The treatment for the ear infection also cleared up a little cough she had had- likely the ear draining I would imagine.
> 
> I saw my doctor today as well. Recently I've getting some heartburn. Turns out both my BP meds can cause this. So trying taking one in morning and one in evening. Bonnie weren't you having problems with reflux? Wonder if it was the BP med you had to stop?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You did a great job! Your tree is gorgeous too. I can see why they asked you tondo the other lobbies. Glad GAGE WAS FEELING WELL enough FOR SCHOOL. Yikes. How did I turn the caps on. Don't even know how to do that on the phone, which is what I'm using.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Darowil, so glad to hear Elizabeth will be ok. Phew. Things happen so quickly with little ones. Now you can breathe again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

still - i bet it added a few grey hairs. so glad it finally ended. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It was just something I got used to , he had quite a few in his first year then they became less frequent with the worst one and last being on his 5th birthday


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass, great tip. I'll bet there are courses in Continuing Ed too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is cass or have i missed something here? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes it would be great for both of them I think, Christopher just accepted another job, Ford pissed him off so he took a job offer that he had for Kelly Bean, didn't even ask what the hourly rate was, just took it, but I can't blame him, the Ford dealership is probably closing unless they get someone to buy the business, the guy that owns it has run it financially into the ground and every payday the employees don't even know if the checks will cash. But at least Christopher didn't sound depressed when I talked to him yesterday afternoon.
> He did say that he's not going to lose what he has going on by Cass doing badly, if she messes up, she's gone, so she knows that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My needles came already. I'm thrilled. All sorts of things. Even says single needle adapter? I'll have to find out how to use that. Think I won't want to, but good to know anyway. The cable stoppers are little panda bears and puppy yarn snippets. The color of the case is much deeper than it is showing. Next thing you know, I'll be out looking for work. I've been frugal for years and now I've gone wild. 

I want to know what yarn is being used for the scrubbies too. I've heard of using yarn and toile that you cut into strips. Heard there was scrubber yarn though and that would save the cutting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - love the picture. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from Cousin Karen's Facebook page- thought it would appeal to most!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your tree is lovely bonnie - i think you did a good job painting your decorations. they look very festive. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the decorating looks great
> Well, got the tree up & the floors done. Once the porch floor dried I have a little other straightening up to do, them will get ready to go. It must be very damp out, the trees are getting covered in hoar frost.
> I was up n the ladder gett No stuff on the top of the tree, had to get down 3 different times when the phone rang, good grief, sometimes go for days without it ringingÃ°ÂÂÂ³ Murphy's law!
> 
> I'll post a photo of my big attempt at painting ornaments???????? an artist ???? I'm not


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for you daralene - you go girl. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> My needles came already. I'm thrilled. All sorts of things. Even says single needle adapter? I'll have to find out how to use that. Think I won't want to, but good to know anyway. The cable stoppers are little panda bears and puppy yarn snippets. The color of the case is much deeper than it is showing. Next thing you know, I'll be out looking for work. I've been frugal for years and now I've gone wild.
> 
> I want to know what yarn is being used for the scrubbies too. I've heard of using yarn and toile that you cut into strips. Heard there was scrubber yarn though and that would save the cutting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's cute! My friend posted it too


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the decorating looks great
> Well, got the tree up & the floors done. Once the porch floor dried I have a little other straightening up to do, them will get ready to go. It must be very damp out, the trees are getting covered in hoar frost.
> I was up n the ladder gett No stuff on the top of the tree, had to get down 3 different times when the phone rang, good grief, sometimes go for days without it ringingÃ°ÂÂÂ³ Murphy's law!
> 
> I'll post a photo of my big attempt at painting ornaments???????? an artist ???? I'm not


Well for a self-confessed 'not an artist' I think they are jolly good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is really cute. Thanks for sharing.....now where are the knitting fairies???


I wonder?!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute - love the picture. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ok friends - me us here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436283-1.html#9981724


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the decorating looks great
> Well, got the tree up & the floors done. Once the porch floor dried I have a little other straightening up to do, them will get ready to go. It must be very damp out, the trees are getting covered in hoar frost.
> I was up n the ladder gett No stuff on the top of the tree, had to get down 3 different times when the phone rang, good grief, sometimes go for days without it ringingÃ°ÂÂÂ³ Murphy's law!
> 
> I'll post a photo of my big attempt at painting ornaments???????? an artist ???? I'm not


Your tree looks lovely. I see you have tinsel on it. I could never use it because of my cat but now that she's gone, I might do it again. You say you're not an artist, but still your ornament is very nice. I haven't tried doing that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My needles came already. I'm thrilled. All sorts of things. Even says single needle adapter? I'll have to find out how to use that. Think I won't want to, but good to know anyway. The cable stoppers are little panda bears and puppy yarn snippets. The color of the case is much deeper than it is showing. Next thing you know, I'll be out looking for work. I've been frugal for years and now I've gone wild.
> 
> I want to know what yarn is being used for the scrubbies too. I've heard of using yarn and toile that you cut into strips. Heard there was scrubber yarn though and that would save the cutting.


Lucky spendthrift, you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I love your tree???????????????????? and the decorations are beautiful.
> 
> Julie Gwen and Liz. Thank you for your compliments on the lobby decorations and mine in my home. I have not been looking forward to Christmas this year. But I have Gage and I told him. You and me are a team. We can do anything together. So we will have the best Christmas we can☺☺☺
> 
> ...


Mel, does your mom live nearby? Maybe you could invite her to join you for Christmas. If not, I'm sure you and Gage will enjoy your Christmas together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I love your tree???????????????????? and the decorations are beautiful.
> 
> Julie Gwen and Liz. Thank you for your compliments on the lobby decorations and mine in my home. I have not been looking forward to Christmas this year. But I have Gage and I told him. You and me are a team. We can do anything together. So we will have the best Christmas we can☺☺☺
> 
> ...


Yes, Mel, it is on my Facebook page!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My needles came already. I'm thrilled. All sorts of things. Even says single needle adapter? I'll have to find out how to use that. Think I won't want to, but good to know anyway. The cable stoppers are little panda bears and puppy yarn snippets. The color of the case is much deeper than it is showing. Next thing you know, I'll be out looking for work. I've been frugal for years and now I've gone wild.
> 
> I want to know what yarn is being used for the scrubbies too. I've heard of using yarn and toile that you cut into strips. Heard there was scrubber yarn though and that would save the cutting.


Wow - that case is absolutely beautiful. And lucky you to have your new needles and other goodies. You're entitled to treat yourself. I'm thinking I should do the same. :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I always wanted to do stenciling. The lady who lived here before us did the most beautiful job of shading. This is in my kitchen. Didn't think I could do it without lessons. Think I would still need lessons to do what she did. Kitchen could use painting but I'm not ready to paint over this.


That is great- I see why you wouldn't want to cover that up. Like you say the shading is what really lifts it- turns it into a real piece of artwork.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The medicine I had to stop was called Coversil Plus, I saw my doctor yesterday & he said there's a diuretic in it & is sure that's what was causing the trouble. I had gone back to my old Coversil 8 for 4 days & my BP had been good. He put me back on that & told me to be sure I sit for 10 minutes before taking it & no tea ( he actually said coffee but I don't drink it)until after that & see him in 2 week. If at that time it's high he will give me something else.
> 
> I hope they get your reflux straightened out, not s nice feeling & causes nasty things too


The no coffee is interesting. I usually take it in the morning often with my morning coffee. Though I took both this morning and started feeling vaguely uncomfortable almost straight away. Hadn't eaten much the last two days so figured as I would be eating plenty today I would take both and see how I went. But maybe trying them with evening meal- don't drink coffee that late. And I have enough remembering to take them once a day. Though at least then I would have two times to take them if I forgot the first time!
Anyway knowing the likely cause means I can play around with them and see what happens. Would prefer to deal with it this way than another medication! Or changing tablets which are working.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30pm and I have gotten the lobby decorated with my friend Jodis help. Have 3 loads of wash in and 2 in the dryers. Dishes are put away.
> 
> Thinking about getting something to eat in a bit.
> Today was/is comfy cozy day at school. So Gage went in his pj's.
> ...


You sure have done a good job with them Mel. And how nice to have been asked to do the rest of the lobbies. Are management providing the decorations/


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mary - what yarn do you use for the 'scrubby' bit? I am not at all sure that we have a suitable yatn available!


I was just wondering the same thing- whether we have one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the decorating looks great
> Well, got the tree up & the floors done. Once the porch floor dried I have a little other straightening up to do, them will get ready to go. It must be very damp out, the trees are getting covered in hoar frost.
> I was up n the ladder gett No stuff on the top of the tree, had to get down 3 different times when the phone rang, good grief, sometimes go for days without it ringingÃ°ÂÂÂ³ Murphy's law!
> 
> I'll post a photo of my big attempt at painting ornaments???????? an artist ???? I'm not


I'd be thrilled if I managed to get the them looking as good as that. Tree looks lovely.
I hope the phone call wasn't someone speaking with a very strong accent!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bonnie I love your tree???????????????????? and the decorations are beautiful.
> 
> Julie Gwen and Liz. Thank you for your compliments on the lobby decorations and mine in my home. I have not been looking forward to Christmas this year. But I have Gage and I told him. You and me are a team. We can do anything together. So we will have the best Christmas we can☺☺☺
> 
> ...


And it's important for Gage that you celebrate Christmas. I guess this the last eyar for a while that we can not bother. Next year I think for a 2 year old we should have some stuff up. Recent years we have only bothered if we had people coming here for Christmas.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My needles came already. I'm thrilled. All sorts of things. Even says single needle adapter? I'll have to find out how to use that. Think I won't want to, but good to know anyway. The cable stoppers are little panda bears and puppy yarn snippets. The color of the case is much deeper than it is showing. Next thing you know, I'll be out looking for work. I've been frugal for years and now I've gone wild.
> 
> I want to know what yarn is being used for the scrubbies too. I've heard of using yarn and toile that you cut into strips. Heard there was scrubber yarn though and that would save the cutting.


Hope you love them as much as I love mine-they are my favourite circulars both fixed and interchangeable. Aren't those puppy snippers cute? Wonder where mine are? Maybe next time I see Melissa I should see if she has some. And as for the pandas so much cuter than anything else. I have that colour pack for my sock set, and a red for my small ones. That way I know which are which


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great idea


Bonnie, thank you. May try it myself post holiday busyness.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from Cousin Karen's Facebook page- thought it would appeal to most!
> 
> 'Twas the night before Christmas,
> And the quilts were not made.
> ...


I quilted years ago so hope they take quilters who have but aren't. Love it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Julie, the Quilter's "Night before..."was delightful! Thank you.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gagesmom, how I love your decorations. They are really neat and get me in the Christmas mood.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30pm and I have gotten the lobby decorated with my friend Jodis help. Have 3 loads of wash in and 2 in the dryers. Dishes are put away.
> 
> Thinking about getting something to eat in a bit.
> Today was/is comfy cozy day at school. So Gage went in his pj's.
> ...


That looks wonderful, and how great that they want you to do all the buildings, what a wonderful compliment. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, hope DN makes a go of her life and doesn't cause trouble for Christopher.


Thank you, me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from Cousin Karen's Facebook page- thought it would appeal to most!
> 
> 'Twas the night before Christmas,
> And the quilts were not made.
> ...


That is sooo cute!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not good if there's a risk of not getting paid on pay day! Hope the new job works out good.
> With the oil downturn there've been some with problems here getting paid for their work. The COOP in a nearby town has been badly burned by a construction outfit, they ran up a huge fuel bill & have now declared bankruptcy, not good as if it goes down several Les their jobs & the village will lose its only store which will cause seniors troubles if they can't drive


So true, very scary, I sure hope that the company has to pay at least a good chunk of it, it's not right that everyone else suffer because a big company took advantage and then didn't pay.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the decorating looks great
> Well, got the tree up & the floors done. Once the porch floor dried I have a little other straightening up to do, them will get ready to go. It must be very damp out, the trees are getting covered in hoar frost.
> I was up n the ladder gett No stuff on the top of the tree, had to get down 3 different times when the phone rang, good grief, sometimes go for days without it ringingÃ°ÂÂÂ³ Murphy's law!
> 
> I'll post a photo of my big attempt at painting ornaments???????? an artist ???? I'm not


Looks great! I love you painted ornaments, those are really great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> who is cass or have i missed something here? --- sam


My niece.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My needles came already. I'm thrilled. All sorts of things. Even says single needle adapter? I'll have to find out how to use that. Think I won't want to, but good to know anyway. The cable stoppers are little panda bears and puppy yarn snippets. The color of the case is much deeper than it is showing. Next thing you know, I'll be out looking for work. I've been frugal for years and now I've gone wild.
> 
> I want to know what yarn is being used for the scrubbies too. I've heard of using yarn and toile that you cut into strips. Heard there was scrubber yarn though and that would save the cutting.


Those are great needles, how exciting. I want the addi lace clicks long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Look what I did today. Plumber cut a new piece of wood for under the sink after the leak and getting a new faucet. I stained it and now stenciled it. My first stenciling. I'm thrilled. I will probably put a coat of polyurethane over it to protect it. Did it ever take a long time to get up off the floor. It's been so long since it was easy that I can't even remember how it used to feel. When I was younger I don't even remember thinking about it. :sm23: :sm23: Almost don't want to cover it up with all the necessities. At least I got to show all of you before I do.


Pretty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> You're most welcome, wow they arrived really quickly which is good to see.


Got mine yesterday! Thank you!

I am exhausted. I have been making cookie dough most of the day. Baked a double batch of thumb print within the nuts as can't eat them anymore. Filled will colored chocolate. Now finishing baking the third jumbo roll of slice n bake sugar cookies for my aunt that she needs for church tomorrow evening after the cantata. M n I are going with her. Still have a double batch of moms sugar cookies chilling that will also end up being slice n bake and a dbl batch of candy cane cookies chilling. Family baking day tomorrow afternoon. What gets done is it. Sunday ladies auxiliary Christmas party with DD. Monday is knitting circle Christmas party supper. Will catch up as can. Prayers for Bella and all of you. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all just got some super news, our adopted family member Catherine and Michael have just had this morning, a 9lb 12oz baby girl.
> Now that's a big baby! I think she will be named Scarlett!


That is a big girl. Same weight my baby brother was 45 years ago! Congratulations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Knowing my ability to get on the ball and send out Christmas cards I didn't sign up to send any. I'd maybe get them in the post Christmas Day!


I have been known to do that! Mine aren't even made yet. Maybe Monday and Tuesday


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> my sister mary wilberta's birthday is the 3rd - she would have been 84 or 85 this year - i think. she was about ten years older than me. --- sam


My 'baby' sister (my only sister) turned 70 today. think I'll her in Illinois and sing to her. She'll be thrilled and chuckle all the way through it. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all. I am happy they liked the lobby. They have provided some decorations. Some are mine. Some are Jodis.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Glad you figured out the pattern. I have made 8 of them for gifts (grab bag). Jackie


Thanks. I taught my niece how to knit in October because she wanted to have some. I also got my mom making them. Everyone loves them. I am so glad you made one for your white elephant gift so I could be inspired to make some. Thanks for sharing the pattern and idea with me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I quilted years ago so hope they take quilters who have but aren't. Love it.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Julie, the Quilter's "Night before..."was delightful! Thank you.


I thought it was great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is sooo cute!!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Hope you love them as much as I love mine-they are my favourite circulars both fixed and interchangeable. Aren't those puppy snippers cute? Wonder where mine are? Maybe next time I see Melissa I should see if she has some. And as for the pandas so much cuter than anything else. I have that colour pack for my sock set, and a red for my small ones. That way I know which are which


I missed the puppy snipers and had to go take another look definitley cute


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I missed the puppy snipers and had to go take another look definitley cute


They go onto a key ring so can always be with you. Also have a cat


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 12:30pm and I have gotten the lobby decorated with my friend Jodis help. Have 3 loads of wash in and 2 in the dryers. Dishes are put away.
> 
> Thinking about getting something to eat in a bit.
> Today was/is comfy cozy day at school. So Gage went in his pj's.
> ...


Gorgeous Christmas ornaments. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from Cousin Karen's Facebook page- thought it would appeal to most!
> 
> 'Twas the night before Christmas,
> And the quilts were not made.
> ...


That is really well done. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, the decorating looks great
> Well, got the tree up & the floors done. Once the porch floor dried I have a little other straightening up to do, them will get ready to go. It must be very damp out, the trees are getting covered in hoar frost.
> I was up n the ladder gett No stuff on the top of the tree, had to get down 3 different times when the phone rang, good grief, sometimes go for days without it ringingÃ°ÂÂÂ³ Murphy's law!
> 
> I'll post a photo of my big attempt at painting ornaments???????? an artist ???? I'm not


Your tree looks wonderful and you are a much better artist than I am. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is really well done. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know if any of you saw this on the Digest but thought it bears repeating.

Liz

Christmas Story: For the Man Who Hated Christmas
By Nancy W. Gavin

It’s just a small, white envelope stuck among the branches of our Christmas tree. No name, no identification, no inscription. It has peeked through the branches of our tree for the past ten years.

It all began because my husband Mike hated Christmas. Oh, not the true meaning of Christmas, but the commercial aspects of it—overspending and the frantic running around at the last minute to get a tie for Uncle Harry and the dusting powder for Grandma—the gifts given in desperation because you couldn’t think of anything else.

Knowing he felt this way, I decided one year to bypass the usual shirts, sweaters, ties and so forth. I reached for something special just for Mike. The inspiration came in an unusual way.

Our son Kevin, who was 12 that year, was on the wrestling team at the school he attended. Shortly before Christmas, there was a non-league match against a team sponsored by an inner-city church. These youngsters, dressed in sneakers so ragged that shoestrings seemed to be the only thing holding them together, presented a sharp contrast to our boys in their spiffy blue and gold uniforms and sparkling new wrestling shoes.

As the match began, I was alarmed to see that the other team was wrestling without headgear, a kind of light helmet designed to protect a wrestler’s ears. It was a luxury the ragtag team obviously could not afford.

Well, we ended up walloping them. We took every weight class. Mike, seated beside me, shook his head sadly, “I wish just one of them could have won,” he said. “They have a lot of potential, but losing like this could take the heart right out of them.” Mike loved kids—all kids. He so enjoyed coaching little league football, baseball and lacrosse. That’s when the idea for his present came.

That afternoon, I went to a local sporting goods store and bought an assortment of wrestling headgear and shoes, and sent them anonymously to the inner-city church. On Christmas Eve, I placed a small, white envelope on the tree, the note inside telling Mike what I had done, and that this was his gift from me.

Mike’s smile was the brightest thing about Christmas that year. And that same bright smile lit up succeeding years. For each Christmas, I followed the tradition—one year sending a group of mentally handicapped youngsters to a hockey game, another year a check to a pair of elderly brothers whose home had burned to the ground the week before Christmas, and on and on.

The white envelope became the highlight of our Christmas. It was always the last thing opened on Christmas morning, and our children—ignoring their new toys—would stand with wide-eyed anticipation as their dad lifted the envelope from the tree to reveal its contents. As the children grew, the toys gave way to more practical presents, but the small, white envelope never lost its allure.

The story doesn’t end there. You see, we lost Mike last year due to dreaded cancer. When Christmas rolled around, I was still so wrapped in grief that I barely got the tree up. But Christmas Eve found me placing an envelope on the tree. And the next morning, I found it was magically joined by three more. Unbeknownst to the others, each of our three children had for the first time placed a white envelope on the tree for their dad. The tradition has grown and someday will expand even further with our grandchildren standing to take down that special envelope.

Mike’s spirit, like the Christmas spirit will always be with us.

NYBev 

| Reply |


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know if any of you saw this on the Digest but thought it bears repeating.
> 
> Liz
> 
> ...


Such a wonderful idea


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here's the tree ????????????


Very pretty tree! Prayers for Gage.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ditto! My sister did stenciling iin the kitchen of her first house and I always liked the look. Wonder what you'll do next! :sm24:
> 
> I found out today my cousin passed away. He was 87. I remember him telling me stories about when he and my daddy were boys (he was seven years older and from my grandpa's first family, who were grown by the time my dad and siblings came along). He was a sweetheart.


So sorry to hear of the passing of your cousin. My sympathy and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Little Elizabeth is getting worse. Brett is at the doctor with her now. Prayers would be appreciated by David and I for her.


Sending prayers for Elizabeth. Hoping by the time I get to the new TP that I will see she is on the mend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm there with you KayeJo. Praying for that miracle of miracles for little Bella. Also praying she isn't in pain. Lord at least let her make through our holiest of days ahead if that is Your will. Prayers for her entire family and for Mary and her family as they are as much a part of Bella's life.


Amen


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure, does that mean the pain is not so bad?


Can't remember what that was in reply to, but yes, pain is a lot better. Am home now as of earlier today. Still on high doses of pain killers, so will be interesting to see what happens as I wean myself off the drugs.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-stars-afghan


Lovely work Sonja. Thanks for the link. Another one to add to the evergrowing list!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Can't remember what that was in reply to, but yes, pain is a lot better. Am home now as of earlier today. Still on high doses of pain killers, so will be interesting to see what happens as I wean myself off the drugs.


Glad to see you home- hope you can get off the pain killers and remain relatively pain free.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Glad you figured out the pattern. I have made 8 of them for gifts (grab bag). Jackie


Hello Jackie! I've been wondering where you were!

Bonnie nice ornaments.

Mel, love all the decorating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Can't remember what that was in reply to, but yes, pain is a lot better. Am home now as of earlier today. Still on high doses of pain killers, so will be interesting to see what happens as I wean myself off the drugs.


And I have completely forgotten- hoping you are sleeping well (unlike me!)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got this from Cousin Karen's Facebook page- thought it would appeal to most!
> 
> 'Twas the night before Christmas,
> And the quilts were not made.
> ...


A very nice poem. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I casted on 20 stitches on size 7 needles and knit for 3 inches then switch to the cotton yarn and knitted 6 inches. Bind off so that you have your thread on the opposite side of the starting thread so you will have yarn to sew up each side. I left long tails at the start and end of the cotton yarn. Fold into thirds and seam the sides catching all 3 layers each time. Weave in the yarn end that is shorter after seaming the sides. I weave it in the middle so it won't be seen when done. Sew the long edge shut and weave in that yarn end.


Mary - I'm sending you a PM re Bella.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Mary - I'm sending you a PM re Bella.


I will watch for it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I don't know if any of you saw this on the Digest but thought it bears repeating.
> 
> Liz
> 
> ...


Such a touching story.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> A very nice poem. Thanks for posting it.


 :sm24:


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful dress and cheerful colors. Lovely pattern.


----------

